# Tell The Truth



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Tell the truth or you'll cease to exist. :frustrate


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay, gone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for giving me the heads up before you made the new thread.


Dick.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm sorry I stole the spotlight, Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't ever do it again.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

THE MEGAPOWERS EXPLODE!



Wow... I've used that quote on here 3 times in 48 hours, time to get a new quote..

Truth: I've sat down with some Doritos, a dip and some nice food, My plan was to find a good movie on one of the 24 Movie channels....


I've ended up watching Schlinder's List...

Not a very dorito-y movie


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Craig~!!!!!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I really am leaving.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later KIF


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

SWITCH!!!!!

How're you?

Hi KIF

Bye KIF


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Been busy with File Exchange stuff lately, you?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm rather great, Essentially all I've been doing is either relaxing, partying or going to music festivals/gigs


'Tis rather great.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Brandon.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What's up, Craig?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Not that much, you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Same. Currently making a video game cover. ;D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shut the fuck up


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Seinfeld.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Re-watching Old Boy.

I've made it further in this time.

Dear god the Live Squid scene and the Tooth torture scenes were horrible.

Although the Corridor fight was EPIC


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> shut the fuck up


Fuck off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi everybody.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Derek.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Derek and Kylie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello.

Truth: Time to go out. Harry Potter is awaiting......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~~~! :sad:

Goodbye.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- hi back to everybody.

Sorry, got busy playing poker.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

my milkshakes are way better than yours.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

did hbk91 get perm banned


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Craig said:


> Hi Derek and Kylie.


Hi Craig.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hello.
> 
> Truth: Time to go out. Harry Potter is awaiting......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~~~! :sad:
> 
> Goodbye.


Awww Jimmy, why are you torturing yourself like that? Watching paint dry would be so much more entertaining.

EDIT - Hi EGame and WCW 

Who is HBK91?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> Truth- hi back to everybody.
> 
> Sorry, got busy playing poker.


Texas Hold'em, Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, still the limit crap on Yahoo.

I'm thinking of trying one of those poker sites soon, though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb aussie


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

graced by aussie's awesome aura of awesomeness. 

hows things?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah Seb's Perma Banned WCW

Truth: Just finished Oldboy, Holy shit that movie is fucked up. I'm still trying to work out if the ending would classify as a happy ending or not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, from what I've heard about Old Boy, it sounds like one of the most fucked up things ever made.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> No, still the limit crap on Yahoo.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying one of those poker sites soon, though.


I'm not a online poker guy. I prefer live action

I guess the Taco Bell dog passed away. She was 15 years old in dog years.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think you mean 150 in dog years. 

15 dog years is like 2 people years.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

My bad. I don't think it's 150 years in dog years. Either way, the dog lived a long life. Good for her.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> Yeah, from what I've heard about Old Boy, it sounds like one of the most fucked up things ever made.


It really is, it's amazing but dear jesus is it fucked up.

I would give it like 10/10 but I never want to see it again...

Well maybe the 4 minute, 1 take 25 on 1 (w/Hammer) fight, but bar that none of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

as soon as i enter my TGL piece, my computer starts working magnificently WTF


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey TMWTP. 



Derek said:


> No, still the limit crap on Yahoo.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying one of those poker sites soon, though.


No Limit Texas Hold 'Em is a lot more fun Derek. 



WCW said:


> shut up seb aussie


Ah ok. I didn't realise he rejoined. 



EGame said:


> graced by aussie's awesome aura of awesomeness.
> 
> hows things?


Awww <3333

I'm blushing now because of that comment.  But things are fine thank you. How about you?



PF69 said:


> My bad. I don't think it's 150 years in dog years. Either way, the dog lived a long life. Good for her.


15 human years is 105 dog years. It's 7 dog years for every 1 human year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Totally.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Ah ok. I didn't realise he rejoined.


he didn't rejoin (at least to my knowledge) HBK 91 was one of his first usernames.


anyway, sup people


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> ...


Hi Gord! 



Sticksy said:


> he didn't rejoin (at least to my knowledge) HBK 91 was one of his first usernames.
> 
> 
> anyway, sup people


Oh ok, I didn't know that either. :$

How are you Nick?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bored. like epically bored. i want to have some uni work to do but not really as its going to be another rubbish semester.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Gord!


Hello there, Kylie! 

How are ya?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tom selleck's moustache


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The sad thing is that I've been to places like that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> The sad thing is that I've been to places like that.


were you optimus prime


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New thread? 

y.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I remember when we'd keep TTT for a year


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. Think we might have to go back to those days. Making a new thread every month kinda sucks, to be fair.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

At least it isn't merged w/ Above You anymore


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO. The logic for that thread was "above you and TTT are the same anyway".


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> bored. like epically bored. i want to have some uni work to do but not really as its going to be another rubbish semester.


I figured you'd be going out and getting into trouble Nick. 

If the weather is alright, why not head out for a walk or something like that? (Yeah I have nothing else sorry. )



Pyro™ said:


> Hello there, Kylie!
> 
> How are ya?


I'm fine thank you. How are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I figured you'd be going out and getting into trouble Nick.
> 
> If the weather is alright, why not head out for a walk or something like that? (Yeah I have nothing else sorry. )
> 
> ...


Jolly, thanks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jolly


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jolly Green Giant


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Glad you're well Gord. 

WCW & WWF (Shit I feel like I'm back in the 90's now ) how are you both?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I should be way more tired than I am right now.

Hey guys


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Chris!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Kylie!

Hey, remember the olden days when we used to be on InvisionFree Forums together? Good times.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good arvo.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Hate to be the one to say it, but advertising a wrestling forum is a no go in the signature.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh really? Shucks.

I'll just put it in my profile then.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Kylie!
> 
> Hey, remember the olden days when we used to be on InvisionFree Forums together? Good times.


How are you Chris?

I remember them very well. That was when I was actively watching WWE haha. They were very good times...I miss them. :$

Was that a subtle hint about the link in your sig that's not allowed to be there? 



BKB Star. said:


> Good arvo.


Afternoon mate. 



Killswitch™ said:


> Truth: Hate to be the one to say it, but advertising a wrestling forum is a no go in the signature.


Shhh don't tell anyone! 

How are you my dear Switch? Did you enjoy your birthday?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Aussie said:


> How are you Chris?
> 
> I remember them very well. That was when I was actively watching WWE haha. They were very good times...I miss them. :$
> 
> Was that a subtle hint about the link in your sig that's not allowed to be there?


I'm doing goooood. How about you?

Well, recreate them. 

Mayyyyybe.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Aussie. How are ya'?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> How are you my dear Switch? Did you enjoy your birthday?


I'm tired and my birthday ended up being one to remember since a best friend through a party for me at his house and I was able to get drunk while ending my night getting pulled over with a buddy in the car after racing my other buddies. It was well....night I won't remember.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's a pretty badass Hogan mod.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I'm doing goooood. How about you?
> 
> Well, recreate them.
> 
> Mayyyyybe.


Not too bad thanks. Almost done with work for the day so that's always good. 

But it never lasts when we try to. :$

Sneaky!  You'll have to PM me the link then. 



BKB Star. said:


> Hey Aussie. How are ya'?


Not bad thanks mate, how are you?



Killswitch™ said:


> I'm tired and my birthday ended up being one to remember since a best friend through a party for me at his house and I was able to get drunk while ending my night getting pulled over with a buddy in the car after racing my other buddies. It was well....night I won't remember.


But I wonder if not remembering the night was probably the best thing.  I'm glad you seemed to enjoy yourself though...other than being pulled over of course.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah I enjoyed myself more than other friends on their 18th's, and of course I shit myself a million times while being pulled.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well that doesn't surprise me. I think most people would do the same after being pulled over after racing friends. 

Did you and your friends get in trouble?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


>


Damn, that's quite a realistic depiction. People have really gotten good at this.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Did you and your friends get in trouble?


One car (my friends) continued on straight and got away, but as I took a left the cop turned around and went after me, but he was a pretty laid back cop and let us go on a warning.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How fast were you going?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I certainly didn't come online for this, but Happy Birthday 'Switch.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi.

ye.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch™;7482646 said:


> One car (my friends) continued on straight and got away, but as I took a left the cop turned around and went after me, but he was a pretty laid back cop and let us go on a warning.


Wow you were very lucky the cop was easy going. You don't see that often down this way.

EDIT - Hi Reid, KIF and Kenny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi kylie.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay, hi.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup, KIF?

Hey btw.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What do you think is going on?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't got the slightest clue.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Rude.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Triple H is way more entertaining than you baby kids.

Gone.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

GOod going.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Exciting thread


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> I figured you'd be going out and getting into trouble Nick.
> 
> If the weather is alright, why not head out for a walk or something like that? (Yeah I have nothing else sorry. )


I'm not a trouble maker. Yeah i went out for a little run this afternoon but more to get out of the house seeing my dad is back to being a fuckwit again. Easier getting out of the house than getting in an argument which of course started all over at dinner :\


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Not bad thanks mate, how are you?


Good now. Finished all of my hw.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lol.homework.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey everybody

Homework. :no: Thankfully, I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Got a maths test tomorrow too, but I'm pretty confident for once.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Homework. :no: Thankfully, I don't have to do that anymore.


G'Day BTW. Sup?

I was going to say exactly the same thing 



BKB Star. said:


> Got a maths test tomorrow too, but I'm pretty confident for once.


Ugh. Sounds horrid. Good luck.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello there Jim

Just relaxing before I have to get ready for work. I'd rather work every day of the week than take a math test, BKB. 

Sup with you?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Ugh. Sounds horrid. Good luck.


Thanks. Shouldn't be too hard since it's only vectors... I hope.



BreakTheWalls said:


> Just relaxing before I have to get ready for work. I'd rather work every day of the week than take a math test, BKB.


You could always just flunk the test and spend fifty minutes doing nothing though. :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

please tell me someone was watching the footy show just then


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Josh said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> please tell me someone was watching the footy show just then


I was about to say, fatty started crying.

"This is insane" *runs off* :lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hello there Jim
> 
> Just relaxing before I have to get ready for work. I'd rather work every day of the week than take a math test, BKB.
> 
> Sup with you?




Sounds excellent. 

Not much mate. Just watching a TV show that I've been trying to get for days. Fuck it's good.

Busy day of work ahead?



BKB Star. said:


> Thanks. Shouldn't be too hard since it's only vectors... I hope.


lol. I detest maths. No exceptions.

Better you than me.



Josh said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> please tell me someone was watching the footy show just then


Nope. soz.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

"i told my mom to record this"

NOW YOU CAN WATCH YOURSELF GETTING REJECTED ON NATIONAL TELEVISION.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fah-Uhking hell this is a good plotline.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> please tell me someone was watching the footy show just then


what happened?


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Some fat guy proposed to his gf, and when he went on one knee she started shaking her head, screamed 'this is insane' and ran away through the crowd. Guy was stunned, he just said 'I told my mum to record this' and started whimpering.

:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

was incredible.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao epic. was the chick a looker or another fattie?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow.....Really, really sucks to be him.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

she wasn't fat, but she certainly wasn't good looking, especially since miss australia was standing next to her.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Josh said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> please tell me someone was watching the footy show just then


Yep, I saw it. :lmao



Josh said:


> "i told my mom to record this"
> 
> NOW YOU CAN WATCH YOURSELF GETTING REJECTED ON NATIONAL TELEVISION.


:lmao



Sticksy said:


> :lmao epic. was the chick a looker or another fattie?


She was alright


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

ONCE AGAIN, I'm at work hoping these old farts don't show up to the computer class I'm supposed to be teaching. It's an online job search class, and I have no idea what I'm even going to show them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So why are you teaching it?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Ho-ly. Fuck.
Epic Epic Epic Epic miniseries.

Truth: When in doubt, make shit up, Chris.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> So why are you teaching it?


I told my boss that I could. I basically teach all the computer classes, and instead of telling her that I wasn't really sure how and having to hear her lecture me on learning or try to figure out a solution, I figured I'd wing it. I really can't stand talking to her. It can't be that hard - Yahoo HotJobs, Craigslist, "Avoid scams and advertisements", etc. I just don't want to do it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I see.

By the way, I wanted to ask you a question "elsewhere", if that's ok. I know you just left there but it'd only take a minute. Shoutbox will do, it's just a short inquiry.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

As long as you drop the phrase "Online security" and "Internet fiscal management" then you should be fine.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> As long as you drop the phrase "Online security" and "Internet fiscal management" then you should be fine.


:lmao

Will do, Jim. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

So which one of you would like to change your user name to 'Certs Fan' ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Will do, Jim. Thanks for the tip.


Srsly, it's great to throw little monikers which mean shit all into speeches like that. It's really all I did in presentations in IT when I was at school. The teacher bought it all up as well ;D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm up for Certs fan


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Should see how many people you can get to modify their name w/ Certs in it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Make it happen, Headliner.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Jim Certsafeel?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Forgot the admincp password.:side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ask Hannah for it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hye Kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Alex.  How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Ask Hannah for it.


i was thinking someone had to say it

I'd be willing to change my name to Certs' Groupie for a little while.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dang!

Life's a garden, dig it.

Brandy


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd mark for all those names. All kidding though, after an hour the novelty would wear off anyway


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i was thinking after like a minute i'd get bored of it :lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Nick & Patrick. 



Pyro™;7483365 said:


> Hello.


Hi Gord.  



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Dang!
> 
> Life's a garden, dig it.
> 
> Brandy


Watching Joe Dirt Ben?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Kylie! How goes it this....evening? 

Totally Nick, would only be fun if a bunch of people did it, then maybe we'd get a few days out of it. Maybe.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Certs said:


> Hey Kylie! How goes it this....evening?
> 
> Totally Nick, would only be fun if a bunch of people did it, then maybe we'd get a few days out of it. Maybe.


Well it's 1.24am so I'm not sure if you'd say evening or morning. 

I'm fine thank you. How are you?

My heart just broke for a guy on TV. Did anyone see the NRL Footy Show tonight?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Nick & Patrick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Alex.  How are you?


I'm fine thanks, pretty tired from work though. How about you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Watching Joe Dirt Ben?


Watched it earlier today. Love that movie.

Practice falling down, I'll be over there shortly


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't have footy here, not that I know what footy is anyway. I would guess some form of soccer stuff. What happened?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no, nothing like soccer, its rugby league. its more akin to your NFL. fucking americans need to learn stuff :side:

anyway, i'm out. later dudes


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Breakin' my balls, Hans, breakin' my balls.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy! 

Goodnight Nick. 



Pyro™ said:


> Hello.


How are you?



IC said:


> I'm fine thanks, pretty tired from work though. How about you?


I'm fine thank you. Just kicking back and relaxing before bed. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Watched it earlier today. Love that movie.
> 
> Practice falling down, I'll be over there shortly


It's not a bad flick. Funny for the most part. 



Certs said:


> Don't have footy here, not that I know what footy is anyway. I would guess some form of soccer stuff. What happened?


I'm referring to rugby dear.  It's a live show (although shown on delay in my state) and some guy went to propose to his girlfriend. She freaked out, said no and he was insane and she ran off. Poor guy was in shock saying that his parents were recording it. I felt like crying for the poor guy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Kyliebaby.

What's up What's up?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you're a wizard 'arry


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Nick, I know what rugby is, smartass. Never heard it called FOOTY before though. Worst nickname for a sport ever btw.



Aussie said:


> I'm referring to rugby dear.  It's a live show (although shown on delay in my state) and some guy went to propose to his girlfriend. She freaked out, said no and he was insane and she ran off. Poor guy was in shock saying that his parents were recording it. I felt like crying for the poor guy.


No way! I'm sorry but w/the price of a ring and the balls to ask, you better KNOW she's gonna say yes before you propose.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> It's not a bad flick. Funny for the most part.
> 
> I'm referring to rugby dear.  It's a live show (although shown on delay in my state) and some guy went to propose to his girlfriend. She freaked out, said no and he was insane and she ran off. Poor guy was in shock saying that his parents were recording it. I felt like crying for the poor guy.


Not bad? I've got it in my top 5 comedies, and top 15 of all time 

I was in hysterics. Why take that big of a risk on national TV? Personally I think it was a gee-up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> you're a wizard 'arry


fuck you robbie coltrane.



Certs said:


> No way! I'm sorry but w/the price of a ring and the balls to ask, you better KNOW she's gonna say yes before you propose.


Don't know why you'd propose on live tv in the first place. absolutely stupid idea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i was disappointed with the adventures of 'arry potter when i saw it yesterday, but it only cost me £2.40 to see it, which is peanuts, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

This must be on youtube by now... anyone find a link?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Robbie Coltrane owns.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

who else wants to be a Role Model Fan? access to a shit load of cheryl cole pictures is an obvious benefit.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Would need a sample first tbh


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Robbie Coltrane owns.


correctamundo.



Role Model said:


> who else wants to be a Role Model Fan? access to a shit load of cheryl cole pictures is an obvious benefit.


I don't have to be a fan of google to get equivalent access.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

google is too much effort. i can give you the good stuff.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I pledge allegiance,
to the band,
of Mr. Schneebly.
And will not fight him,
for creative control.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

This place needs a faction right about now.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hey Kyliebaby.
> 
> What's up What's up?


 

Not much hun. I'm curled up in front of the heater. How are you?



Certs said:


> No way! I'm sorry but w/the price of a ring and the balls to ask, you better KNOW she's gonna say yes before you propose.


I know it's not the smartest idea but you still feel for the poor guy. :$



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Not bad? I've got it in my top 5 comedies, and top 15 of all time
> 
> I was in hysterics. Why take that big of a risk on national TV? Personally I think it was a gee-up.


I don't know if I'd rank it that high, but it is a funny movie. 

I wasn't. My jaw hit the floor for about 5 minutes. People do crazy things for love I guess.



Certs said:


> This must be on youtube by now... anyone find a link?


Yeah here it is:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

a good faction though, which they never tend to be.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- lmao at the reported buyrate for TNA's Slammiversary PPV.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Ownage Seb Alco and I had a good thing going. We didn't really do anything though, just hung out here. 

Yours' certainly has greater potential.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Certs said:


> This place needs a faction right about now.


The Dumpster Deviants.



Aussie said:


> Not much hun. I'm curled up in front of the heater. How are you?


I didn't know you were a cat.
I'm stupendously excellent. Nah, not really. I don't want to go down to uni tomorrow today. 
Just reminds me that I need to get a job to pay for it :sad:



Role Model said:


> a good faction though, which they never tend to be.


red faction.



Derek said:


> Truth- lmao at the reported buyrate for TNA's Slammiversary PPV.


Wasn't it something like 7000 people? 

tbh, I could get more people to buy into a facebook group than TNA could draw for a PPV.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Certs said:


> This must be on youtube by now... anyone find a link?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdtd1CHgm50

:lmao

I expect to be compensated exceptionally well :side:

------------

I can't be assed to make a thread in the entertainment section, so I'll ask here:

Favourite film released this year? My vote goes to Terminator: Salvation (the only 2009 film I've seen )


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it was reported to be around 7,000.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bruno's probs my favorite film this year.

i've got so many that i thought were fucking awful, Terminator obv being one of them.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I can't be assed to make a thread in the entertainment section, so I'll ask here:
> 
> Favourite film released this year? My vote goes to Terminator: Salvation (the only 2009 film I've seen )


Toss up between Gran Torino and The Boat that Rocked. Depends whether I'm watching on my own or with company. 



Derek said:


> Yeah, it was reported to be around 7,000.


Pretty bloody woeful.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> Truth- lmao at the reported buyrate for TNA's Slammiversary PPV.


I laughed as well.

Gotta love how quickly the fanboys are to reject the report. Especially Foleyfan1, who goes as far as to claim he e-mailed somebody with a "source" in TNA's finances that calls the report ridiculous.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I didn't know you were a cat.
> I'm stupendously excellent. Nah, not really. I don't want to go down to uni tomorrow today.
> Just reminds me that I need to get a job to pay for it :sad:


I wish I was a cat. :$ But I'm just on the recliner in front of the heater. :$

Awww you're back at uni on a Friday??  I thought your classes went back on Monday? 

I hope jobs are easier to find in Perth than they are here. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdtd1CHgm50
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I expect to be compensated exceptionally well :side:


Check a few posts up and you'll see that I got in there first. If Certs is going to compensate anyone, it'll be me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Some of the people in the TNA section will say anything, tbh.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

"TNA only gets a 1.0 because there are programs on other channels"


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I wish I was a cat. :$ But I'm just on the recliner in front of the heater. :$
> 
> Awww you're back at uni on a Friday??  I thought your classes went back on Monday?
> 
> ...


I don't wish you were a cat. If you were a cat, you couldn't talk/type. That woulds suck

Nah, classes start on Monday, but I have to go and pay the billllllz tomorrow and get my books. 

Me too. Seen a few shops with signs up wanting staff, so I'll start there and work out in a circle, so to speak. The problem is I'm nearly an 18 year old with not much job experience, which limits what I can apply for. I'm thinking of trying to get a job stacking shelves at a supermarket. Works for me, I'm up half the night anyway. Might as well get paid for it.



Derek said:


> Some of the people in the TNA section will say anything, tbh.


Search 'Gullible' in the dictionary, and the definition will read "See TNA (Total Nonstop Action Wrestling)"


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Check a few posts up and you'll see that I got in there first. If Certs is going to compensate anyone, it'll be me.


Mine's better


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IC said:


> "TNA only gets a 1.0 because there are programs on other channels"


That's what Mankind2112334-4-0698450 said for a year and a half.

And I wouldn't be suprised if the actual number is a bit higher than 7,000, you know a company isn't thought of too highly when a report is made about the buyrate for one of their major PPVs bombs and people aren't too shocked.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

To be fair, most people wouldn't even know what TNA is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wait TNA's ppv only did 7,000 buys?

LMAO


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

We don't need no education. We don't need no thought control.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Was Watchmen this year? I've only seen that, Taken & Public Enemies ion the theaters recently.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Doesn't Wrestlemania tend to do like 1,000,000+?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Mine's better


Sorry Kylie WAS first. Besides, I repped you already, what more do you want from me???


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Certs said:


> Was Watchmen this year? I've only seen that, Taken & Public Enemies ion the theaters recently.


Yeah, came out in April, I think. 
Taken was completely illogical, but an awesome action flick all the same.

Was Public Enemies good? Isn't out here until the end of next week.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oops, I forgot Taken. If that was 09, then that's my top film of the year.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Watchmen is the best film of 2009.

If you don't think so, then you're retarded in the category of film quality.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought Taken was pretty enjoyable, but I think it would have been near-terrible if it didn't have a strong lead.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Certs said:


> Sorry Kylie WAS first. Besides, I repped you already, what more do you want from me???


Everything!

:side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I don't wish you were a cat. If you were a cat, you couldn't talk/type. That woulds suck
> 
> Nah, classes start on Monday, but I have to go and pay the billllllz tomorrow and get my books.
> 
> Me too. Seen a few shops with signs up wanting staff, so I'll start there and work out in a circle, so to speak. The problem is I'm nearly an 18 year old with not much job experience, which limits what I can apply for. I'm thinking of trying to get a job stacking shelves at a supermarket. Works for me, I'm up half the night anyway. Might as well get paid for it.


Well that's true. But if I was a cat I could purr and cuddle and curl up on a lap and fall asleep. 

Ugh bills. I hate that word. 

I'm sure something will come up. You're still young enough to not warrant a really high wage and places like retail shops usually provide training so you'll be fine. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Mine's better


But I'm a woman and provide better perks so I automatically win. 

Oh and best movie of 2009 - Gran Torino hands down.

Anyway bed time for me gents. Lots and lots of hugs and e-love for you all.  <33


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gran Torino was certainly not the best film of 2009, Gran Torino was just an hour and a half of Clint Eastwood yelling racial slurs. I love Eastwood, he's one of my favourite actors but come on, that movie was weak. Oh, and it was 2008. 

Bye Kylie. 



will94 said:


> Watchmen is the best film of 2009.
> 
> If you don't think so, then you're retarded in the category of film quality.


This. That movie was astounding, and I really don't care about the hate from hardcore fans. I loved the book, LOVED it, and I love the movie. It's faithful to the material, it's acted well and it's amazing visually.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

G'night Kylie /jim


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Night folks


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> Watchmen is the best film of 2009.
> 
> If you don't think so, then you're retarded in the category of film quality.


i smirked. watchmen was an awful awful film.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Watchmen was weird for me. I loved it, loved it, loved it, then when the movie was over I didn't love it so much. Not that the ending was bad or anything, just felt like something was missing. 

Oshit I totally forgot about Hangover. Better than any movie mentioned thus far.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i still havent seen that.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

You have to see it. A few of my friends have seen it several times already. 

I just read that Jeff Jarrett is tapping Kurt Angle's ex-wife. Is this correct? :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it is. he's all up in that. as the saying goes.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

God Bless Double-J then. Sounds like a publicity stunt to me, but I'm sure most of the other 6,999 fans will disagree.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah I think it's pretty legit. Could of sworn her and the kids moved in with him too. 

I could tell she was a slut.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> i smirked. watchmen was an awful awful film.


over the top violence, dark brooding monologues, and visuals that look like someone from the graphics section ran them through photoshop filters = a good film


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

4real? That's awesome :lmao 

That story needs to get out there more. They may double their buyrates next month.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You didn't see the huge Jarrett/Angle thread with the news regarding the whole situation?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Had to post that one more time. Since apparently TNA's 2nd biggest PPV only drew like 7,000 people.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I don't like Certs.

He always came off like a smug son of a bitch. I KEEPS IT REAL!~

Real truth: School has made me feel too tired these last few days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too tired? Damn you. Was going to ask if you wanted this ass whopping in Mario Kart wii right now. Don't want any complaints though:side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Nah, saw the thread and figured it was about their on-screen feud. Just read it a little now. 



AIW said:


> Truth: I don't like Certs.
> 
> He always came off like a smug son of a bitch. I KEEPS IT REAL!~


I say the same about people who refuse to have sex with me also. I'm just not that type of guy bro, sorry.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

lol, whateva

Since the tournament looks like it now has bombed. I can't let you escape an owning from me. 

I say let's try a game tomorrow or at least on the weekend. 

If you are not scared?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i have to go to the DMV today and i dont wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnna


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Certs said:


> Nah, saw the thread and figured it was about their on-screen feud. Just read it a little now.
> 
> 
> 
> I say the same about people who refuse to have sex with me also. I'm just not that type of guy bro, sorry.


Yea, most of the info is on the first post. I'd mark if something dramatic happened.


AIW said:


> Since the tournament looks like it now has bombed. I can't let you escape an owning from me.
> 
> I say let's try a game tomorrow or at least on the weekend. If you are not scared?


I suppose you can be humbled. Can't do saturday or sunday though.


WCW said:


> i have to go to the DMV today and i dont wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnna


I gotta go too. License expires on Tuesday. Gotta take a eye test and all that shit. Might just let my license expire since I'm broke.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I reckon if Angle kills Jarrett irl, they might get enough publicity to top 10,000 buys. The Jeff Jarrett memorial episode could probably scrape a 1.4 too.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I suppose you can be humbled. Can't do saturday or sunday though.


I'll hit you up with my friend code later then.

For now, I'm off to sleep bitches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle's so crazy that I can imagine him trying to break into Jarrett's house. Later AIW.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wcw's sig is amazing.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Boy, this whole Gates/Obama/Cambridge Police is getting ugly. If you don't know what I'm talking about, a black professor by the name of Henry Gates was arrested by Cambridge police in his own home. I guess he provided proof of his residence but he was still arrested. Obama, who I guess is a friend of the professor blasted the Cambridge police on national TV last night. Long story short, race is becoming the main factor in this story and this story is making national news big time. As for Obama, he should have stayed out of it. It's between Gates and the Cambridge. As for the story, I still don't know. I still hate it when we have to bring in race in this kind of situations. Sometimes it does involve race and sometimes it doesn't. But I still don't like it. I just wish we all can get treated fairly but sadly, that's not always the case.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

tom selleck's moustache


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, Tom Selleck's mustache is awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

God damn, baby kids.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So much respect


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Higgins.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MAGNUM


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

he was on rachel ray today. she was clearly taken aback in presence of his masculinity. she even commented on it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

That mustache could tickle my belly button any day of the week.

Too much? Perhaps.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Rachael Ray. I remember I used to watch her cooking show and it wasn't for the cooking.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/388718-reachel-ray.html


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish i had a moustache


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I like how you go back to a thread from 1 1/2 years ago. I stick to what I said back then but that doesn't mean I can't watch her from time to time.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It was in my recent infractions in my User CP. I see it everyday.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I remember when I made that thread.

I'd rather be making out with my manroe bot thou.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I called you 30 minutes ago.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> I called you 30 minutes ago.


I just noticed! What happened to you on Mon. and Weds.?!

Totally going to work at 7.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yesterday, you said you'd call me. I ended up getting a call from Joe and hanging out with that kid.

We should play some Tiger Woods 2005 before you go to work.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> Yesterday, you said you'd call me. I ended up getting a call from Joe and hanging out with that kid.
> 
> We should play some Tiger Woods 2005 before you go to work.


I'd have to deal with my old xbox and I don't know which controller works anymore. Let's do it.

I assumed you wouldn't of answered since your phone is totally lost in the couch.

Bring Madden back so I can have something to do until I get my xbox live gold renewwwwwed.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Alright, I'lllllll be right over with that Madden game you borrowed me 3 months ago.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> Alright, I'lllllll be right over with that Madden game you borrowed me 3 months ago.


Sweet Chickens.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

someone help me. i want a link to that german white guy rapping about war, he releases a bird from his hands at the end. i cant remember what it was called


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry, can't help you.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have no idea.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Totally.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jax rants and your not even here to see it. GOod going miss 'em outs.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I chuckled at the rants.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Kylie, how's work?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

diiirrrrty babe


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> Hey Kylie, how's work?


Hi Alex.  Work is a pain in the ass today. I'm having trouble with a quote and it's driving me nuts.

How are you?



EGame said:


> diiirrrrty babe


You called?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

He was talking to me Kyliebaby.

Tuh-ROOOTH: I woke up at 7 (which in itself is odd, but w/e), and I'm already bored. Fuck this.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm adequately entertained.

COPTAFEEL


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tell The Truth. Hello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I'm adequately entertained.
> 
> COPTAFEEL


Good for you.

The one and only.



WWF said:


> Tell The Truth. Hello.


Скажите правду. Здравствуйте!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Sup guys? 

AC 'fuckin owns' DC fuckin owns


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much, man. You?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Скажите правду. Здравствуйте!


I agree.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fifty thousand people used to live here, now it's a ghost town...

_...Our so called leaders, prostituted us to the west...
_
...US Forces were stationed on high alert today...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> He was talking to me Kyliebaby.
> 
> Tuh-ROOOTH: I woke up at 7 (which in itself is odd, but w/e), and I'm already bored. Fuck this.


He was? :$ Well ordinarily I'd be crushed, but since it's you my dear, I can understand. 

Ugh 7.00am?? My alarm went off at 7.30am and I ignored it for 45 minutes. :$



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Sup guys?
> 
> AC 'fuckin owns' DC fuckin owns


Hi Jay. 

I agree completely, they do own.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've got to wake up @ 7 tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Ugh 7.00am?? My alarm went off at 7.30am and I ignored it for 45 minutes. :$


One shouldn't be up until 3am trying to beat someone's Farkle score 

----------------

What a glorious, sun-baked day. It's Spring weather in Winter time, absolutely amazing weather this week.

I need to find my good shirt for tonight 

Edit ~ 7am is nothing. Next week, I'm up at 5:30 for uni


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Truth; A boring day. I'm liking the 666 post count.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wowzers at some pppppppppppppppppllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Aussie/Headliner and others

smoking funny shit


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Truth: Just got back from a Pool tournament, where I won a cool $500~!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Gimme a hundred bucks. Plz.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

sweet

What are you gonna do with it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr.Jay-LK. What made you come around? Good to see ya tho.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> sweet
> 
> What are you gonna do with it


Probally blow it on something I don't need, there are a bunch of games and DVDs I've been wanting to pick up.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just bored and decided to come back to a familiar place. :side:

Sup?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nm. Bored as hell myself. Hoping forum drama happens to cure my boreness.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the fast and the furious is on and i have to watch it every time its on b/c its the best movie of all time


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

What's up with Break The Walls getting banned?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

it might be a slight number 2 b/c road house starring patrick swayze and terry funk is pretty awesome


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

K - mind checking my request for a favour in the vBookie section


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Benmanrocky said:


> What's up with Break The Walls getting banned?


He embarrassed me. Might have to take a leave of absence. 


Stone Cold sXe said:


> K - mind checking my request for a favour in the vBookie section


As you know it was done. lol at everyone ignoring the request.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nm. Bored as hell myself. Hoping forum drama happens to cure my boreness.


You want me to do something stupid that is entirely not funny?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah. You might end up getting banned by John The Great Mercer.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The clown that banned Jax?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Headliner said:


> He embarrassed me. Might have to take a leave of absence.


I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not. :hmm:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> I've got to wake up @ 7 tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it.


Waking up early is awful. :$



Stone Cold sXe said:


> One shouldn't be up until 3am trying to beat someone's Farkle score
> 
> ----------------
> 
> What a glorious, sun-baked day. It's Spring weather in Winter time, absolutely amazing weather this week.


I wasn't playing Farkle Ben, I was spending my time chatting with you on Facebook. Like I said last night, it's all your fault! 

Rub in the fact you have sunny weather, while I'm freezing. 



Headliner said:


> wowzers at some pppppppppppppppppllllllllllllllllllllllllll


What have you done this time?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> The clown that banned Jax?


Tell Jax he's not coming back.


WWF said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not. :hmm:


I've been told that I'm hard to read. So you figure it out.


Aussie said:


> What have you done this time?


I've been a good boy! Others haven't.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So the ban is for more than 5 days now?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I lol'd at the guy who said he wanted to get banned, then eventually posted some porn. He edited it out like 5 minutes later, though.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Headliner said:


> I've been a good boy! Others haven't.


When are you ever a good boy?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner would rather have people like that than an entertaining youngster like Jax.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWF said:


> I lol'd at the guy who said he wanted to get banned, then eventually posted some porn. He edited it out like 5 minutes later, though.


He might of just wanted attention.


Aussie said:


> When are you ever a good boy?


Ok, I've had my moments but I promise I'm good.:$


KeepItFresh said:


> Headliner would rather have people like that than an entertaining youngster like Jax.


All he does is bump old threads on purpose, and spam. He's not needed on this forum.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So should I give him the go ahead to make the account Jax on Smash?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You'll be banned for it too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He just doesn't fit in with our philosophy here at wrestlingforum.com


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You would pull that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> He just doesn't fit in with our philosophy here at wrestlingforum.com


Pretty much.


KeepItFresh said:


> You would pull that.


Pull what.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nonsense, but you are the best Admin we've ever had.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mack10 is the best admin ever bar none


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I would never say that with Headliner in the room.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> Nonsense, but you are the best Admin we've ever had.


lol awwwww telling a lie to make me look good. Sometimes you can be a pretty cool guy rit.


WCW said:


> mack10 is the best admin ever bar none


I am Mack10 swerve.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- on my friends iPhone. Jax got banned? Sad panda.

But I'm actually not shocked.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brian Gerwitz overdosed.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Headliner said:


> Ok, I've had my moments but I promise I'm good.:$


Sure you are....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Sure you are....


Banning Jax makes me good. Got another bad guy off the streets and in jail.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Some guy on YouTube said:


> (funny how Chris Jericho is a certain biblical saviors initials backwards)


imho.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Now I have to decide if I would rather sit here and chat about nothing or watch Triple H humiliate Steve Austin. 

Well that was an easy decision. Later, baby kids.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> He was? :$ Well ordinarily I'd be crushed, but since it's you my dear, I can understand.
> 
> Ugh 7.00am?? My alarm went off at 7.30am and I ignored it for 45 minutes. :$.


Tease 

And yeah. Shitty way to wake up.
How's work going btw? Better than the other day?

Truth: My crackhead of a next door neighbour is playing Sex Pistols extremely loudly. Luckily, it's a decent band, so I'll forgive him.



Headliner said:


> He embarrassed me. Might have to take a leave of absence.


:sad:



Headliner said:


> Tell Jax he's not coming back.
> 
> I've been told that I'm hard to read. So you figure it out.
> 
> I've been a good boy! Others haven't.





Aussie said:


> When are you ever a good boy?





Headliner said:


> He might of just wanted attention.
> 
> Ok, I've had my moments but I promise I'm good.:$
> 
> All he does is bump old threads on purpose, and spam. He's not needed on this forum.


I enjoy this banter between Aussie and Headliner.



KeepItFresh said:


> Now I have to decide if I would rather sit here and chat about nothing or watch Triple H humiliate Steve Austin.
> 
> Well that was an easy decision. Later, baby kids.


Well obviously chatting about nothing > wrestling, so what's up KIF?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

?????????????????????????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Aussie knows I'm a good boy. She just wants to bring out the bad boy in me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Girl Boy Gone Bad


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I think he's GONE

Gonna watch some Terrance & Philip vids


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ive thouyght it over and wff canm ghave my rewd bar


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Switch!! 



Headliner said:


> Banning Jax makes me good. Got another bad guy off the streets and in jail.


Now how do we know that Jax wasn't some sort of saint outside the forum? 

(You know I enjoy making things difficult for you )


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch™ said:


> ive thouyght it over and wff canm ghave my rewd bar


I thought you were gonna ban me? Now you wanna give me your mod spot? :hmm:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch™ said:


> ?????????????????????????


DrunkSwitch tee emm.



Headliner said:


> Aussie knows I'm a good boy. She just wants to bring out the bad boy in me.


That seems quite evident. 

Sup all?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay, now I'm back at home.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> I thought you were gonna ban me? Now you wanna give me your mod spot? :hmm:


panthers willfuck up this year dont you think?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, they'll fuck up whomever you like. Kinda like Orlando did to Boston. ;D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Switch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like trying to provide evidence that doesn't exist! I'd hate to have you on the jury. I'd probably ask the judge to replace you lmao.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

YOU WENT THERE?!

oh fuck no...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

that's an asshole move


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've heard people call me an asshole before. I never said I was nice.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lies.

*Edit:* Damn Servers.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Falcons are going to own the Panthers this year.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> I've heard people call me an asshole before. I never said I was nice.


you fusty bitch


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Broncos are winning the Super Bowl.



Well, not the actual team, but a crazy bearded Jake Plummer in one of his old Bronco's jerseys will steal the Vince Lombardi trophy and hold it for ransom.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

and everyone though the Broncos had a John Elway in the making...


BAHAHAHA


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Falcons job btw.



Killswitch™;7486131 said:


> you fusty bitch


...what?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

as you may know i meant another word, but didn't know the spelling.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killswitch™;7486141 said:


> and everyone though the Broncos had a John Elway in the making...
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHA


That dude was from my hometown.

We were all proud of him until he got pissy about having to go to the Bucs and retired immediately. What a moron.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

watching him back in the day was like watching God create Earth...

amazing.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWF said:


> Falcons job btw.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That smiley owns.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Tease
> 
> And yeah. Shitty way to wake up.
> How's work going btw? Better than the other day?
> ...


You love it. 

Work is fine. Having some trouble with quotes (that pimped out Mercedes I told you about) but other than that it's fine. How are you?

It could be worse. He could be playing Britney Spears. :side:





> I enjoy this banter between Aussie and Headliner.


Glad we could entertain you Jimmy. 



Headliner said:


> Aussie knows I'm a good boy. She just wants to bring out the bad boy in me.


You good? Yeah right. 



Headliner said:


> It's like trying to provide evidence that doesn't exist! I'd hate to have you on the jury. I'd probably ask the judge to replace you lmao.


:lmao

Like I said, I'm making it harder for you. I need my entertainment somehow.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

WWF said:


> That smiley owns.


So does 8*D

8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Helloooooooooooooo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BrianKendricksBody - sup?



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> So does 8*D
> 
> 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


I'm gonna have to agree with that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hungry as fuck. There's no food in the house. :\

supwitchu


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Watching TV; gonna play Fallout 3 soon.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you all disappoint me


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> you all disappoint me


Yeah well you can go ahead and suck me. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> You love it.
> 
> Work is fine. Having some trouble with quotes (that pimped out Mercedes I told you about) but other than that it's fine. How are you?
> 
> ...


Fair point. 

Good Good. Tell Mrs. Mercedes owner to eff off plz. 
I'm fantabulous. Watching S02 of Torchwood. 

True. Now he's decided to light a fire in the front yard. What a fucking pillock. 

TRUTH: FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD~~~~!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Yeah well you can go ahead and suck me. 8*D


oh so you're one of those people. backs to the walls guys


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> TRUTH: FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD~~~~!


Hate u. 



Sticksy said:


> oh so you're one of those people. backs to the walls guys


You wish.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> you all disappoint me


You disappoint me every time you post.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you disappoint me by following a terrible NFL team


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You disappoint me by following Cricket.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

cricket owns


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You don't.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck you man


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> oh so you're one of those people. backs to the walls guys


Paedophile Pete says "Free Candy"



BKB Star. said:


> Hate u.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.


;D

No...I don't. 



WWF said:


> You don't.


You're American. You can't even spell. In this case, Sticksy > You.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

in every case i'm better than WWF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I fail to see how I cannot spell. 

Fuck off, btw. @ both of you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> I fail to see how I cannot spell.
> 
> Fuck off, btw. @ both of you.


You spell _*colour*_ as _color_, _*Doughnuts*_ as _Donuts_ and pronounce Al-u-min-i-um as Alumi-num. Degeneration of the English language ftl.

;D


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You spell _*colour*_ as _color_, _*Doughnuts*_ as _Donuts_ and pronounce Al-u-min-i-um as Alumi-num. Degeneration of the English language ftl.
> 
> ;D


nong.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, you don't even pronounce the u, so may as well get rid of it. Doughnut is used here, as is Donut. It doesn't really matter. Aluminum/aluminium...meh. Who cares? :/


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

im a postage fan


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hey yo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, sup?



Josh said:


> im a postage fan


Who isn't?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i thought everyone hated postage

im not down with the kids on here anymore it seems

everyone still laughs at the king of kings still? right? rit?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, people still laugh at him. He should learn to type more than one sentence per post.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd like to believe i'm still generally disliked around here. hopefully.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't dislike anybody on here.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

If you say so.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Everyone loves me.

I mean, McSex.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> everyone still laughs at the king of kings still? right? rit?


nothing the king of kings does can make me laugh. I will smirk at his general embarrassing, try-hard antics but that is all 8*D


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Do I have to agree?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It's within your constitutional rights to disagree. Your prerogative.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh thanks for stopping in Copta.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

A pleasure as always, KIF.

What's up?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Playin' TEW. 

Whats up with you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Watching Top Gear (British car show), and enjoying my now speedy internet.

What's this nonsense about a new sim league?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I created one.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Looks like I'm pulling an all nighter.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

KeepItFresh said:


> I created one.


Splendid.



WWF said:


> Truth - Looks like I'm pulling an all nighter.


Hoorah.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah ights. 

I'm gone, though.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Sup...?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dead thread.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

it sure is


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nickalus


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Brandon


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Deep sig, Nick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Deep sig, Nick


kinda. For some reason i was looking at some of the scorecards for last seasons cricket games and it reminded me of the speech our coach gave us before our semi final last year. Talked about Sun Tzu and The Art of War. Was a good inspirational speech so i was looking around at a translated, summarised version of it the other day and decided to put in that quote


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

And here I was thinking that you were just trying to be The Brian Kendrick....
(no. not rly)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Morrison's smarter than The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Morrison's smarter than The Brian Kendrick.


And he has better jackets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The coat with those LED signs was pretty awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> And he has better jackets.


True. More glamorous.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup thread?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey noodles, sup?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> True. More glamorous.


And his character carries the coat off better than Kendrick. It just works. Morrison entering without a coat or jacket of some kind just looks wrong.



IC said:


> Sup thread?


Shit effin all Alex.
Probably gonna watch some Wire in the Blood. Perhaps Fight Club. Perhaps Torchwood again. Who knows....Time to raid the HDD imo.

sup with u?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Exactly. Plus TBK is a weedhead, and wouldn't be welcome in the palace of wisdom.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not much atm, but later I plan on getting mashed. Been working from 7 every day this week so I need to reward myself .


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a bloke, I'm an ocker, and I really love your knockers

----------

Kendrick didn't tap Melina. I think that gives him a heavy favouring to the win category.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Not much atm, but later I plan on getting mashed. Been working from 7 every day this week so I need to reward myself .


see i should've been doing the same tonight and tomorrow night except i have no money which is a pain in the ass. Need to get some more shifts at work or get another job :\


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Is BTW fully demodded now? That kinda sucks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Exactly. Plus TBK is a weedhead, and wouldn't be welcome in the palace of wisdom.


To be fair, not many people are welcome at the palace of wisdom. I wonder if Morrison's face turn has meant that the doors have become open to a larger number of people (including the fans) or whether it's just him and 9000 sexy women Melina.



IC said:


> Not much atm, but later I plan on getting mashed. Been working from 7 every day this week so I need to reward myself .


Well deserved imo.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Kendrick didn't tap Melina. I think that gives him a heavy favouring to the win category.


We have paper bags at the palace of wisdom.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Is BTW fully demodded now? That kinda sucks.


he got demodded? anyone know why?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> To be fair, not many people are welcome at the palace of wisdom. I wonder if Morrison's face turn has meant that the doors have become open to a larger number of people (including the fans) or whether it's just him and ]a]9000 sexy women[/s] Melina.


Everyone should be able to bask in the glory of the palace of wisdom.


IC said:


> Is BTW fully demodded now? That kinda sucks.


It was his decision. 

Some of the people that joined his forum know why.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> We have paper bags at the palace of wisdom.


Ah yes. Double-thickness, yeah?



Headliner said:


> Everyone should be able to bask in the glory of the palace of wisdom.


I've been basking since 2005.

-----

I'm a bloke, I'm an ocker, and I really love your knockers


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey Aussie, sup?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Everyone should be able to bask in the glory of the palace of wisdom.
> 
> It was his decision.
> 
> Some of the people that joined his forum know why.


Yeah i know, just seems a shame over something petty - from what I gather he was one of the best mods on here.

In any case - Killswitch for super mod 

Edit: hey Kylie, how are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Everyone should be able to bask in the glory of the palace of wisdom.
> 
> It was his decision.
> 
> Some of the people that joined his forum know why.


True. Maybe when he inevitably becomes World Champ he'll have a big party.

Shame about BTW.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Ah yes. Double-thickness, yeah?
> -----
> *
> I'm a bloke, I'm an ocker, and I really love your knockers*


Indeed.

Truth: You tried that one before Ben, it was shit, hence why we ignored it 



Aussie said:


> Hey guys.


G'Day Kylie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> In any case - Killswitch for super mod


:lmao definitely


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: You tried that one before Ben, it was shit, hence why we ignored it


'Bloke' is not shit


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> hey Aussie, sup?


Hi Nick. Not much happening. Just sitting in front of the heater. How about you?



IC said:


> Yeah i know, just seems a shame over something petty - from what I gather he was one of the best mods on here.
> 
> In any case - Killswitch for super mod
> 
> Edit: hey Kylie, how are you?


Wait what did I miss?

I'm ok Alex, how are you?

EDIT - Jimmy!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, listening to some music


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm good thanks, working really makes me appreciate the WEEKEND~!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> EDIT - Jimmy!


Hi Kylie. How are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a labourer by day, I piss up all me pay


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I got nothing to say right now. I'm speechless.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bump!!!

Slow forum tonight :/


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> I'm good thanks, working really makes me appreciate the WEEKEND~!


I couldn't agree with you more. I'm so happy it's Saturday.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie. How are you?


Eh I'm ok I guess. How are you Jimmy?



PF69 said:


> I got nothing to say right now. I'm speechless.


What's wrong?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Headliner put up a fight with me in Mario Kart today. 

But he couldn't keep down the greatest Mario Kart player of all time. I can't believe we are tied for the same wins today. 

lol, i have to break him some more much later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You fucker. The first set should of been a tie. I slipped on a peel right before the end of the race and ended up losing. Went downhill for the rest of that series.

Beat you the next two.

If we would of tied that last set I'm pretty sure I'd be on here saying I embarrassed you in Mario Kart. (Although I was saying that to Kib on MSN during the start of the last series!)

Yea, we need a tiebreaker. It's 2-2. As much as I hate to admit it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

lmao. You should of known better that you wouldn't beat me forever with the win streak you was on at first. I'm too good for that and I won't let you brag. You blue shell user (see what i did? because that is how you beat me on one of the races).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I know. I had it planned out.

Don't worry. Whenever we do the tiebreaker and assuming I win, it won't be pretty for you on here. Might have to take a leave of absence in embarrassment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, no trying to take my spot as Threadgend Killer.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Did BreakTheWalls get desmodded after his fight to advertise his new wrestling forum?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

His name is no longer on the staff list, but his profile is showing that he's still a mod.

But he did get a week ban for advertising.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

why start a new forum when you are already super modding a large one? iunnoz about these thangs.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> His name is no longer on the staff list, but his profile is showing that he's still a mod.
> 
> But he did get a week ban for advertising.


So what will happen when he's back?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

EGame said:


> why start a new forum when you are already super modding a large one? iunnoz about these thangs.


thats what i was thinking. plus it'll die in about a month, its not worth the hassle.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Dammit I missed some drama? Fuck work.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Truth; I like killswitch's great media selection. Keep up the good work!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

AIW said:


> But he couldn't keep down the greatest Mario Kart player of all time. I can't believe we are tied for the same wins today.


If you have the same amount of wins, your case for GOAT is rather weak. Much like Philadelphia as a whole, or whatever nearby town you call home now. 

New York City, that's strength son.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Grand Forks, now that's gangsta.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Totally forgot that the new season of Hell's Kitchen started last Tuesday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Totally joined KIF's sim league


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Highly appreciated.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

bw281 said:


> Truth; I like killswitch's great media selection. Keep up the good work!


lol thanks. i plan on making it better and better as the days go on.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> Totally joined KIF's sim league


Totally buzzing at the prospect of a La Parka championship regin.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

There is too much disrespect for Flair in that Bret Hart thread. It must be closed.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

RIC FUCKIN FLAIR

RESPECT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

R-E-S-P-E-C-T
Find out what it means to me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE GOD OF THUNDER BOBBY LASHLEY


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i laughed pretty hard^^


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I walk in from a great night out, smiling, turn on the TV and find my least favourite movie of all time is on (Halloween: Ressurection btw) and now 88 minutes later I want to shoot myself...

WHY THE HELL DOES BUSTA RHYMES STAR IN THIS?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

becos of Tyra Banks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WWE FILMS just came on my tv screen

time to change the channel


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

time to change the tv as well.

Tainted screen *woah oh oh* *ding ding*

(or something).


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

WCW said:


> THE GOD OF THUNDER BOBBY LASHLEY


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7488088-post11.html

also this: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7480814-post54.html :lmao


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Truth: packing my belongings and considering moving is very depressing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Truth- my sister's getting married tomorrow and I wont be there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

hoooooollly fuccing whi55 i'm [ etrvikrf thjy moe/


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

My brother thinks T.I. looks like a chocolate salesman


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Put You On Game


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

holy shittt


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I make that million dollar money.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That little ****** got his own jet airplane, that little ****** is a millionare.
we've got to install microwave ovens. custom kitchens deliver-ray-ray-ray.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Might have to torture the TNA marks with the God of Thunder nickname. Aka the greatest nickname of all time.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's perfect for Lashley, anyways.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ayyyyyy!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here.

But it doesn't look like anybody else is.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*.derek:supermod.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I need a cuddle. 

Before now, the last time I cried at a football game was the semi final in 2007 when the Hawks lost to North Melbourne.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Was just browsing the PlayStation Store on my PS3 and saw the first 9 episodes of ROH's TV show are on there to purchase. Pretty cool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I need a cuddle.
> 
> Before now, the last time I cried at a football game was the semi final in 2007 when the Hawks lost to North Melbourne.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I need a cuddle.
> 
> Before now, the last time I cried at a football game was the semi final in 2007 when the Hawks lost to North Melbourne.


*hugs*

I saw the result. Tough luck.

Everything else okay Kylie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Thanks Derek. <3 I'm starting to think I'm a little too passionate about the sport. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> *hugs*
> 
> I saw the result. Tough luck.
> 
> Everything else okay Kylie?


Thank you Jimmy *hugs*

Yeah it was just shattering going from 28 points up to losing by a point. But it was a fantastic game so I guess that's a positive. Odds of the Hawks making the final 8 are slim now. 

Not really.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Could be worse 

Truth: Whatcha up to tonight? Anything fun?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I need to make a banner request soon. It's getting to be NFL season.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

NFL is shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TheSoulTaker said:


> NFL is shit.


No it's not.

Hopefully the 49ers will make the playoffs this year. The last time we went we came back from like 25 points down and won, then hte next week we got the crap kicked out of us. Since then we've been either mediocre or sucky.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Could be worse
> 
> Truth: Whatcha up to tonight? Anything fun?


Yeah I guess. After last night it doesn't feel like it though.

I'm heading out to a pub with some friends as it's my best friend's birthday Tuesday. Should be alright, except I got conned into chauffeuring.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chocolate Rain
Some stay dry and others feel the pain
Chocolate Rain
A baby born will die before the sin



TheSoulTaker said:


> NFL is shit.


Your face is shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, that was just your crappy opinion.

*Edit:* Sonuvabitch.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't handle the truth?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

His very crappy opinion.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

Im Horny :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

good for you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> His very crappy opinion.


Pretty much.



Bruze said:


> Im Horny :$


Good to know...?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol the 49ers play the Lions again this year, at least we should get one win.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

WWF said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know...?


its the tell the truth thread...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

well go look at some porn, or go out and find a chick.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

WWF said:


> Really? I thought it was the Above You Thread. :/


lol

and i would go to my girls house, but its 10 in the morning


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bruze said:


> its the tell the truth thread...


Really? I thought it was the Above You Thread. :/


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TTT>AYT. Don't know why the TTT gets a bad rep when the AYT is worse.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeh...

This is pretty much the only discussion thread I like. Too much Divas crap in AYT, and all of those ones in graphics are pretty dead. When they're not dead, it gets pretty annoying.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

TTT always remains interesting everywhere even though it's just a spam game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.

Truth - Beddy-Bye Time. Peace...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Yeah I guess. After last night it doesn't feel like it though.
> 
> I'm heading out to a pub with some friends as it's my best friend's birthday Tuesday. Should be alright, except I got conned into chauffeuring.


Damn, that's a shame. No drunk Kylie then.
Have fun. 



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> TTT always remains interesting everywhere even though it's just a spam game.


Indeed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TTT hasn't been interesting in a long while tbh


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

bro00z


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*get the fuck out of my office.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh what a night


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what happened?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> TTT hasn't been interesting in a long while tbh


i agree, sadly


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, there's very little keeping me around lately :\


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> TTT hasn't been interesting in a long while tbh


very true.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> what happened?


Nothing much, just enjoyed watching the footy with great company and tried out this new Bourbon that I found at the store.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Nothing much, just enjoyed watching the footy with great company and tried out this new Bourbon that I found at the store.


Nice


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What it is.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

What will be, will be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Copta why is this place so dead these days?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Because you're not here Eric


Truth: this is now bassically the only threaI post in over here...


Oh and Eric me and Andy may have something to talk to you about... in a month or so maybe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My responce to that is: O RLY?

Yeah, I haven't really been on much have I.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth ~ I've given Harry Potter a second chance, and well, eight chapters into the first book...I'm pleasantly surprised, and dare say...swept into the world that is HP :/

ERIC!!! How've you been?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Harry Potter? What the fuck man are you 10 years old? 

I'm fine, just been working a lot lately. Its that time of year.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kylie!? OMG!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric!!  How are you my dear?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kylie & Eric. Ratings~


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd be doing better if you'd untie me now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Harry Potter? What the fuck man are you 10 years old?
> 
> I'm fine, just been working a lot lately. Its that time of year.


Hey hey. I've decided to see what all the damn fuss is about, since a lot of people I go to uni with love it, and it'd give me something else to discuss on playground duty than sports lol.

Ah yes, I'm glad I don't have to worry about working - just a tad worried that this semester of uni is going to be really in-depth workwise.



Aussie said:


> Hey guys.


O hai there.

I got two words for ya - Jimmy...Bartel


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The Master of Porn is here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I get pretty sweaty at work some days. I just wanted to get that out there for Kylie to hear.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh my Eric! I hear that loud and clear. 

Mr Porn Freak, how are you?



IC said:


> Kylie & Eric. Ratings~


 Eric gets the ratings on his own.

How are you Alex.



McQueen said:


> I'd be doing better if you'd untie me now.


But you said you like it. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> O hai there.
> 
> I got two words for ya - Jimmy...Bartel


Yeah whatever Ben. Get that out of your system now?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Eric gets the ratings on his own.
> 
> How are you Alex.


Nah, you're the main draw, you carry Eric .

I'm fine thanks, a bit hungry though so I might pop out and grab some food soon. How about yourself?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I completely negelected to give IC some props. Prop it up!
Edit: Fuck you alex.

Steel McNeil, I was thinking of getting some porn, any suggestions?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm doing alright, Miss Aussie? You?

Since your talking about S&M right now, why not go with that, Queen.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Much appreciated Eric, how's it going?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Coldplay are pretty sweet


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Speaking of porn, I heard of a porno called Pirates which apparently had a $1million+ budget. I might download it just out of curiousity as to how they can spend that much making a porno.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

IC said:


> Speaking of porn, I heard of a porno called Pirates which apparently had a $1million+ budget. I might download it just out of curiousity as to how they can spend that much making a porno.


must download


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have Pirates actually. I sure as hell hope the budget wasn't on the Special effects cause they were pretty shit.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

ew, porn


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Yeah whatever Ben. Get that out of your system now?


Did you happen to catch sight of the joke flying over your head?

Geez 

Edit ~ Mmmmm...porn :side: Not allowed that anymore :/


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Panic! said:


> ew, porn


What do you mean ew


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Evan Stone>All


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Evan Stone was the only person in Pirates that i'm not constantly laughing at in terms of acting.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I think he is actually a decent actor. At least his tries to act in his movies.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

i like Porn


Hey people


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

hi sup


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PF69 said:


> I think he is actually a decent actor. At least his tries to act in his movies.


Well he's only made like 3000 porn films so i'd say he has a little experience.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

> Nolo King repeadetly gets errections during male matches!
> 
> All coincidence of course!
> 
> Only one time when it is by choice, when the ring is graced with the presence of The Great Khali, lawls!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's actually over 700 films.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> Nah, you're the main draw, you carry Eric .
> 
> I'm fine thanks, a bit hungry though so I might pop out and grab some food soon. How about yourself?


Awww <333 thank you. But if anything he carries me. 

I'm glad you're well. I'm sore, upset and shaken up to be quite honest. 



PF69 said:


> I'm doing alright, Miss Aussie? You?


As I said to Alex, not so great tonight. :$



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Did you happen to catch sight of the joke flying over your head?
> 
> Geez
> 
> Edit ~ Mmmmm...porn :side: Not allowed that anymore :/


I caught the joke but I'm not in the mood for jokes Ben. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm terrific, listening to some music and stuff.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I hope you feel better, Aussie.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Kanye West genius voice of the generation


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks PF. I appreciate it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

You're welcome. I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aw sorry to hear that Kylie . I'm on msn atm if you want to talk or anything .


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

See you later PF. 

Thanks Alex, but its ok. I was at a pub with some friends when a huge brawl broke out and headed our way. My friends and I inadvertently got caught in the middle. I grabbed my friend and shoved her behind me because she was nearly hit. I turned back to see a guy throw a chair at another guy, but miss him and hit me in the leg instead. My leg is in a lot of pain at the moment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well whatever..  (at PF)

That sucks Twin.  Back massage in order?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aw that sucks, I can see why you'd be shaken up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alex is a kiss ass.

Speaking of which, How are you today Derek? Can I get you anything sir?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*super* Mod


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. 

If you could get me a 12 pack of Tab that would be great. Its not for me, its for Liger. He's in town and he's been demanding Tab soda for the past 2 days.

sorry to hear that Aussie, hope your leg feels better soon.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: For the first time in 2 weeks I'm acctually staying in tonight.

And already I'm bored :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ice it, Kylie.  Leave it up to Kylie to take one for the team. *hugs* I hope you feel better soon. 


Howdy Derek, McDreamy, Peter, IC and anyone that wasn't on this page.  

Edit- And Craig!*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Come round mine, Craig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey LC.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Craig said:


> Truth: For the first time in 2 weeks I'm acctually staying in tonight.
> 
> And already I'm bored :lmao


Finish off your Tombstone DVD review :side:.

Truth: I'm fooking boiling, wish my fan wasn't broke .


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Alex is a kiss ass.
> 
> Speaking of which, How are you today Derek? Can I get you anything sir?


Kylie's earnt it


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening K, feeling good?

And also to Sab


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tombstone DVD Review 


9 out of 10 ... only point off is for historical inaccuracies which really don't bother me all that much since this is a movie and not a documentary. 

Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday was brilliantly played even though I think the Doc Holiday character in the movie Wyatt Earp was more accurate. *


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

bigcal said:


> Finish off your Tombstone DVD review :side:.


As soon as you watch Kobashi/Williams boy-o



LadyCroft said:


> *Ice it, Kylie.  Leave it up to Kylie to take one for the team. *hugs* I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> Howdy Derek, McDreamy, Peter, IC and anyone that wasn't on this page.
> ...


HOLY SHIT! YOU'RE ALIVE!



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Come round mine, Craig.


I've had enough parties these last few weeks to last me a good while Sarge.

AKA: "I gargled so much Vodka (And Tequila (And Whisky (And More Vodka))) last night I literally cannot talk today."


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm good.
> 
> If you could get me a 12 pack of Tab that would be great. Its not for me, its for Liger. He's in town and he's been demanding Tab soda for the past 2 days.
> 
> sorry to hear that Aussie, hope your leg feels better soon.


:lmao at the randomness of Tab but Liger is all knowing so i'll get right on it.



LadyCroft said:


> *Ice it, Kylie.  Leave it up to Kylie to take one for the team. *hugs* I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> Howdy Derek, McDreamy, Peter, IC and anyone that wasn't on this page.
> ...


OMG Crofty hard softy! 

Everytime I watch Tombstone Kilmer gets me when one of the other guys asks Doc why he would risk his life for his friends and tells him "Hell Doc, I got lots of friends" and he simply responds "I don't". Really awesome performance in a movie that could have easily been written off as fluff.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Well whatever..  (at PF)
> 
> That sucks Twin.  Back massage in order?


A back massage would be wonderful thank you. Pain killers (or something) for my leg would be even better. 



IC said:


> Aw that sucks, I can see why you'd be shaken up.


Yeah it was scary. I haven't seen a fight that large in a long time. Plus now I have a huge bruise on my leg and it's in a lot of pain because of that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday was brilliantly played even though I think the Doc Holiday character in the movie Wyatt Earp was more accurate. *


Val Kilmer lives in my town and he can be seen reading the bible on local access television.

He's fat now.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

We can just watch Foley/HHH matches all night if you want, Craig....


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Craig said:


> As soon as you watch Kobashi/Williams boy-o


Fine... I umm.. watched it. It was pretty good, though I didn't think it was as great as you think. Now go watch Tombstone, bitch!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig is jealous of me because I was....

BORN IN THE U.S.A.

BigCal Kobashi/Williams is more than just "pretty good", GTFO.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> sorry to hear that Aussie, hope your leg feels better soon.


Thank you Derek.



LadyCroft said:


> *Ice it, Kylie.  Leave it up to Kylie to take one for the team. *hugs* I hope you feel better soon. *


Sabrina!! How are you hun?

I would ice it but I'm freezing as it is. :$ Yeah I don't know what I was thinking. I just saw my best friend in front of me and another woman next to her and I grabbed them. Next thing I know I saw the chair being thrown and then I was on the floor in pain. :$

*hugs* Thank you. 



IC said:


> Kylie's earnt it


Awww  <3333


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm off to bed. Need some sleep before my Tigers have to fight for their season this afternoon


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

You still watching obscure Japanese wrestlers that no one cares about McQ?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Craig is jealous of me because I was....
> 
> BORN IN THE U.S.A.
> 
> BigCal Kobashi/Williams is more than just "pretty good", GTFO.


McQueen, you are full of shit.


There, how do you like it?!?!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> We can just watch Foley/HHH matches all night if you want, Craig....


Now Sarge, thanks to my bi-annual visit to the shit-fest that is Facebook I know that you have an empty house...

Now go get drunk and puke somewhere you're not supposed to puke BOY!


AH But McQueen, were you born in a dead man's town?

Was the first kick you took when you hit the ground?

Did you end up like a dog that's been beat too much?

'till you spend half your life just to cover him up?

Were you BORRRRRRRRRN IN THE USA?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steve Williams is american and Kobashi is beloved.

But no i've been watching UFC lately.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Craig said:


> Now Sarge, thanks to my bi-annual visit to the shit-fest that is Facebook I know that you have an empty house...
> 
> Now go get drunk and puke somewhere you're not supposed to puke BOY!


psssshhh Obviosuly rather watch wrestling than have a house party and get laid and stuff....oh wait, i'm not yeah1993


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh yeah Craig...

Born down in a dead man's town
The first kick I took was when I hit the ground
You end up like a dog that's been beat too much
'Til you spend half your life just covering up

[chorus:]
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.

I got in a little hometown jam
And so they put a rifle in my hands
Sent me off to Vietnam
To go and kill the yellow man

[chorus]

Come back home to the refinery
Hiring man says "Son if it was up to me"
I go down to see the V.A. man
He said "Son don't you understand"

[chorus]

I had a buddy at Khe Sahn
Fighting off the Viet Cong
They're still there, he's all gone
He had a little girl in Saigon
I got a picture of him in her arms

Down in the shadow of the penitentiary
Out by the gas fires of the refinery
I'm ten years down the road
Nowhere to run, ain't got nowhere to go

I'm a long gone Daddy in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
I'm a cool rocking Daddy in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> psssshhh Obviosuly rather watch wrestling than have a house party and get laid and stuff....oh wait, i'm not yeah1993


I adore house parties, but somehow whenever I attend one I end up in either

a) A Bra

or

b) a G-String

or on two memorable occasions

c) a Mankini.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Respect


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Where ever you may be congratulations on super mod, John "The Great" Mercer.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm off to bed guys and girls. Goodnight. <333


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Wait.. John's a super-mod now?

Bloody hell.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

TRUTH- My immediate family has basically disowned me as of today.

More Truth- I know nothing about Doc Holliday but I would say it's pretty unlikely he was like Val Kilmer in Tombstone. Good movie though.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch™ said:


> Where ever you may be congratulations on super mod, John "The Great" Mercer.


Should've been you .

But yeah, congrats!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I need a lift to work tomorrow morning. Any offers?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


> Should've been you .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Should have been me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eric you should just be ruler of the damn universe


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

King McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My actual last name if i'm not mistaken means something along the lines of "powerful leader" in German. At least I think so.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eric Hitler?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Lmao.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

YES! No not quite.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Heil das fuhrer.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Speaking of Hitler, someone needs to do a WF spoof of the subtitle meme. I'd lmao.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

GODAMNIT YES, I would but I have no subtitling programs.

My favourite of those has to be the Springsteen one, although no-one bar the hardcore Springsteen fanbase would acctually get most of it.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Tempted to make one about David/Hannah, but I'd probably get bant .


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Make it anyway!


I'm still diasspointed that a member has never made a youtube rant on anyone..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ded thred.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Then do something about it instead of stating the obvious.

It's like you were waiting for me (us) to show up.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Bring back Jax.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

However, I'm gone.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

boring


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread needs to learn to be active...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

gotta go play soccer soon, cant be bothered


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Just hit 1,000 posts.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

same.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

What a fuckin drag. tiou all suck.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey ANdy, hopefully you can liven this thread up.



Godamnit I can't handle talking to Drunken Andy on two different forums at once!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't handle being active on two different forums at once. 

Although this is another place whre I haven't shown up wasted for a ling ass time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I say we both just move this "discussion" over to the ELITE place


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Springsteen concurs.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

what other place


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

**************.net 

great place, man


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anti-smarkism II, Josh.:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got back from seeing "Hurt Locker". Anybody else here seen it?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think I've even heard of that movie.

Truth - Gonna go post in the WWE Section. Wish me luck. :/


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Skill said:


> I just got back from seeing "Hurt Locker". Anybody else here seen it?


No, but it looks fantastic in the trailers, how was it.

Truth - Watching a screening of the director's cut of Watchmen with a live chat throughout the movie with Zack Snyder. I can't think of a question to ask him, although, the fact that someone already asked him "What's that thing that looks like a cock in this scene?" makes it look like they're gonna take anything you ask tonight lol.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is the new other place BTW's forum?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks that way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

am i allowed to say **** and change my name as much as i want there and have 2000 kb avatars?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

go find out


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

After that racist comment you said about my people, the Puertorricans, I will report you to the Youtube administration & have you banned from Youtube, and I will track down your address by your modem, and sue you for performing a﻿ hate crime against my kind. I have no consideration for rascist shmuks like you, and don't even try to respond to me, because I already banned you. See you in court.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> go find out


You first.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i dont know the url


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me neither.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> After that racist comment you said about my people, the Puertorricans, I will report you to the Youtube administration & have you banned from Youtube, and I will track down your address by your modem, and sue you for performing a﻿ hate crime against my kind. I have no consideration for rascist shmuks like you, and don't even try to respond to me, because I already banned you. See you in court.


NEVER underestimate the power of ANYONE to be a "badder ass" than you. you only get﻿ 1 chance to mess with the wrong person. i follow﻿ the "kwai chang caine" philosophy...be at peace with peaceful men, protect the innocent including yourself, and be ready to serve justice when and where justice is due. i am a generally peaceful man, but NO MAN will spit in my face and walk away...that has NOTHING to do with "maturity" and everything to do with being a man. peace


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> After that racist comment you said about my people, the Puertorricans, I will report you to the Youtube administration & have you banned from Youtube, and I will track down your address by your modem, and sue you for performing a﻿ hate crime against my kind. I have no consideration for rascist shmuks like you, and don't even try to respond to me, because I already banned you. See you in court.


Is this guy for real?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

it was posted on Youtube so i'd assume so


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TMWTP, how did your PPV piece come out?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

truth:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Hurt that Killswitch doesn't want to change his username to SexSwitch.

Also, just posted some pics.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Randy Orton?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Skill said:


> I just got back from seeing "Hurt Locker". Anybody else here seen it?


I watched it tonight as well. Not too bad.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Truth: Kenny, you should get your username changed to "McSexual Chocolate"


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Kenny McSex said:


> Truth: Hurt that Killswitch doesn't want to change his username to SexSwitch.
> 
> Also, just posted some pics.


that would leave the option available for another Killswitch to join.

:no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - John Mercer should make me a banner.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Say wut.

I uninstalled that photoshop thing months ago, son.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Still sayin' that?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

truth: bought the G1 the other day it's the best phone evah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> Still sayin' that?


Only when it comes up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You making me a banner = Sex + TGL Votes + I'll do something for the PPV + Whatever else

???????


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I uninstalled that photoshop thing months ago, son.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

the amount of gfxers on here has either decreased or no one does banner request anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

John Mercer said:


> I uninstalled that photoshop thing months ago, son.


Orit.



Killswitch™ said:


> the amount of gfxers on here has either decreased or *no one does banner request anymore.*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

tragedy.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Quite a shame.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

All of the new guys are terrible.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll buy that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Cool Kids?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yups.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah they're pretty






cool. :side:

*LOL servers*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't listened to 'em in a while. Will have to do so soon.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How are ya Aussie?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim
jimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjimjim


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kylie, call me ya?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy!   How are you dear.



WWF said:


> How are ya Aussie?


Not bad thanks mate. How are you?

EDIT - I suppose I can Kenny.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm pretty good.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
> ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
> ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
> ɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾɯıɾ
> ...


I admire your dedication.



Aussie said:


> Jimmy!   How are you dear.


Hi Kyliebaby. I'm okay. Just relaxing.
How are you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Haiguys


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> I'm pretty good.


I'm glad to hear that. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kyliebaby. I'm okay. Just relaxing.
> How are you?


Relaxing is nice. I want to but I need to do some invoicing and hopefully book a lady in for a lingerie party for next month.

I'm alright thanks. My leg still hurts from last night though. 



IC said:


> Haiguys


Hai Alex.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Relaxing is nice. I want to but I need to do some invoicing and hopefully book a lady in for a lingerie party for next month.
> 
> I'm alright thanks. My leg still hurts from last night though.


Lingerie, eh?
Take pics of you modelling them plz.

That sucks. :sad:

Truth: TORP GEAHR~~~!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm glad to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, hope the leg's feeling a bit better, how are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I was going to get smashed tonight to celebrate the Tigers win today...then I realised I have uni at 8:30 tomorrow morning 

Don't want to be starting off semester feeling seedy.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Probably a good idea Ben. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Lingerie, eh?
> Take pics of you modelling them plz.
> 
> That sucks. :sad:
> ...


Jimmy I'll end up scaring you if I show you pics of me wearing lingerie. :$

Yeah I have a nasty bruise from where the chair hit me. 



IC said:


> Hey, hope the leg's feeling a bit better, how are you?


Still sore, but better than last night Alex. Thank you. I think it was the shock that made it worse. Other than the leg I'm fine thank you. How are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll probably wind up having a few after the day I've had today though


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm fine thanks, just had a tasty bacon & egg sandwich :yum:.

Also I totally want this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mmmm, bacon & eggs.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'll probably wind up having a few after the day I've had today though


Is everything okay?



IC said:


> I'm fine thanks, just had a tasty bacon & egg sandwich :yum:.
> 
> Also I totally want this.


Mmmm yummy! 

Well what's stopping you from getting it?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

They don't ship to the UK .

I might try and get it sent to my relatives in America and have them post it though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Is everything okay?


All is well. Just been a long day


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I was going to get smashed tonight to celebrate the Tigers win today...then I realised I have uni at 8:30 tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't want to be starting off semester feeling seedy.


8:30 start. Damn.

I start @ 10:30, finish at 2:30. Back to back lectures....grand! :sad:



Aussie said:


> Jimmy I'll end up scaring you if I show you pics of me wearing lingerie. :$
> 
> Yeah I have a nasty bruise from where the chair hit me.


Liar Liar panties on fire.
That sucks. Iced it?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> 8:30 start. Damn.
> 
> I start @ 10:30, finish at 2:30. Back to back lectures....grand! :sad:


I start @ 8:30, finish @ 11:30, Monday and Thursday. Friday's I start at 8:30, and finish at 2:30 (with a 3 hour break in the day).


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> They don't ship to the UK .
> 
> I might try and get it sent to my relatives in America and have them post it though.


Awww that's not fair. 

Hopefully they'll be able to do that for you. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> All is well. Just been a long day


Well I'm glad you're alright. At least you're able to relax now. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Liar Liar panties on fire.
> That sucks. Iced it?


I'm not lying, it is very frightening. 

Um...I was too cold last night to ice it. Hence the large painful bruise. :$ Yes I know that was silly of me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WCW said:


> Is the new other place BTW's forum?


No...


Oh and hey the rest of you


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey sup people



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I start @ 8:30, finish @ 11:30, Monday and Thursday. Friday's I start at 8:30, and finish at 2:30 (with a 3 hour break in the day).


I start at 9 and finish at 5 on Monday and Tuesday, start 9 and finish at 2 on Wednesday and then i only have an hour lecture on both thursday and friday so i'm not going in on those two days 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just home from watching the new friday the 13th at a friends house. also played some halo.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

How is the new Friday The 13th?

I have it lying around here, which means I should get to watching it in like 8 months.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Well I'm glad you're alright. At least you're able to relax now.


Relax? Nah, that's out the window now Uni's back. 16 weeks of late nights, early mornings and plenty of assignments.



Sticksy said:


> hey sup people
> 
> I start at 9 and finish at 5 on Monday and Tuesday, start 9 and finish at 2 on Wednesday and then i only have an hour lecture on both thursday and friday so i'm not going in on those two days 8*D


nm, just putting some songs on my mp3 and downloading a few more

Fuck, that's bad for Mon-Tues, and yeah, nice to skip the lectures that aren't necessary. Although I've heard for one subject (Creative Arts) the lectures will be made compulsory due to the woeful attendance rate last semester (My one, Art/Music, started with 105 people attending, the last lecture, had 10 people in it. The other one, Dance/Drama, started with 105 people in it, and ended with 5.) Doesn't affect me too much as I'm down there anyway



Josh said:


> just home from watching the new friday the 13th at a friends house. also played some halo.


Any good? I was thinking of hiring it myself. Give ol' blondie a fright


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm not lying, it is very frightening.
> 
> Um...I was too cold last night to ice it. Hence the large painful bruise. :$ Yes I know that was silly of me.


Pah.

Silly girl. Still should have iced it. 



Sticksy said:


> hey sup people
> 
> 
> 
> I start at 9 and finish at 5 on Monday and Tuesday, start 9 and finish at 2 on Wednesday and then i only have an hour lecture on both thursday and friday so i'm not going in on those two days 8*D


G'Day. Shit all tbh. Watching some DVD's and photoshoopin'.

sup w/ you?

Truth: The earliest start I have is 10:30 on Monday & Tuesday.
Monday I have back to back lectures (10:30 - 12:30/12:30-2:30) followed by 2 back to back Tuts starting @ 3:30 (3:30-4:30/4:30-5:30). 
Tuesday I'm finished by 3:30. 
Wednesday I'm off, Thursday and Friday I only have a 1 hr lecture on each day, so trying to shuffle my timetable so I can have a 2hr lecture on Friday, and then have the tut after that.

Pretty lax timetable apart from Monday tbh.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Any good? I was thinking of hiring it myself. Give ol' blondie a fright


it's okay, not very scary, but there are some babes in there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats because you do a rubbish course Jimmy :side:

as for what i'm doing atm, just finished reading some of the Jack Reacher books that i have, they're rather awesome. Now i'm bored so i'll probably get some sleep soon :\


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh btw Nick I've been meaning to say, I love the Art Of War quotes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I said Hey Girl! What you do?
She said nothing but i'm damn sure its more than you.
That girl's a genius, waa oh oh oh ahh?

Sup bitches?

Edit: Reacher owns.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Craig said:


> Oh btw Nick I've been meaning to say, I love the Art Of War quotes.


Indeed. I've been meaning to switch up the quotes every now and again but i'm too lazy.



McQueen said:


> Edit: Reacher owns.


he sure does. Have you read the latest book?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Thats because you do a rubbish course Jimmy :side:
> 
> as for what i'm doing atm, just finished reading some of the Jack Reacher books that i have, they're rather awesome. Now i'm bored so i'll probably get some sleep soon :\


Sounds fun/lame.



McQueen said:


> I said Hey Girl! What you do?
> She said nothing but i'm damn sure its more than you.
> That girl's a genius, waa oh oh oh ahh?
> 
> ...


*Eric.*

Not much, just chillaxin.

u?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

OMG Eric & Nick!! 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Pah.
> 
> Silly girl. Still should have iced it.


It's true. Me in lingerie is very scary. :$

I know I am. You're right, I should have. But I was freezing after I got home and was still in shock of having a chair thrown and hitting me in the leg.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, i've read all the Reacher books Nick. The new one is really great even by Reacher standards.

I'm hungover a bit Jimmy but there is nothing lame about reading Jack Reacher novels, thats about the most fun you can have reading a book.

Edit: OMG Kylie in her underwear!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, i've read all the Reacher books Nick. The new one is really great even by Reacher standards.
> 
> I'm hungover a bit Jimmy but there is nothing lame about reading Jack Reacher novels, thats about the most fun you can have reading a book.


I was refering to sleeping being lame.
Wouldn't presume to comment on a book/series of books I've never read. 

Hungover? Nothing unusual then 



Aussie said:


> It's true. Me in lingerie is very scary. :$
> 
> I know I am. You're right, I should have. But I was freezing after I got home and was still in shock of having a chair thrown and hitting me in the leg.


blahblahblah.

Fair enough. I know how much you detest the cold. 

Watcha up to Kylie?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is funny to me is the cold you are talking about is probably barely sweatshirt weather to me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with Eric. It's not cold atm. Srsly looking forward to being down near the ports tomorrow. ~4 degrees colder than at my house and that's so much nicer


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, i've read all the Reacher books Nick. The new one is really great even by Reacher standards.
> 
> I'm hungover a bit Jimmy but there is nothing lame about reading Jack Reacher novels, thats about the most fun you can have reading a book.
> 
> Edit: OMG Kylie in her underwear!


i've read every book except for _Without Fail_ i think it is. The latest book was pretty epic imo and spoiler alert here i suppose


Spoiler: book



although a touch predictable in terms of having those 2 foreign chick as the 'bad guys' and then having the extra person that wasn;t detected was also pretty unsurprising. Also i felt that Reacher, however awesome he may be, taking out an entire Al-Qaeda cell by himself with 30 rounds of ammunition and a knife is a touch unrealistic


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm feeling worried - actually enjoying Harry Potter and getting swept up in the 'aura' so to speak 

Ah well, at least I can say I've read 1/7th of it now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i've read every book except for _Without Fail_ i think it is. The latest book was pretty epic imo and spoiler alert here i suppose
> 
> 
> Spoiler: book
> ...


Without Fail is the very first Reacher book I read, and while I get what your saying in the spoiler and agree to a point it thought it was handled in the most realistic way possible. I just wonder how many more Reacher book there will be, he's starting to get too old to be believeable that he can pull off some of the shit he is doing.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Edit: OMG Kylie in her underwear!


Careful hun, I don't want to scare you off. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> blahblahblah.
> 
> Fair enough. I know how much you detest the cold.
> 
> Watcha up to Kylie?


Okay I won't argue anymore, but I'm right. :$

Yes I do. But I know I should have iced it. I'm paying for it now. 

Not much. Ocean's Eleven is on TV so I'm watching that. How about you?



McQueen said:


> What is funny to me is the cold you are talking about is probably barely sweatshirt weather to me.


It probably is. :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alright, you can call now Kylie.

I was busssssssssay/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Okay I won't argue anymore, but I'm right. :$
> 
> Yes I do. But I know I should have iced it. I'm paying for it now.
> 
> Not much. Ocean's Eleven is on TV so I'm watching that. How about you?


Hardly. 

Mmm hmm.

Sounds fun. I'm reading my Politics textbook. Actually quite decent compared to the shit we had to use when I was at school.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going back to bed now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'm feeling worried - actually enjoying Harry Potter and getting swept up in the 'aura' so to speak
> 
> Ah well, at least I can say I've read 1/7th of it now.


I've read all of them multiple times :\



McQueen said:


> Without Fail is the very first Reacher book I read, and while I get what your saying in the spoiler and agree to a point it thought it was handled in the most realistic way possible. I just wonder how many more Reacher book there will be, he's starting to get too old to be believeable that he can pull off some of the shit he is doing.


I would've preferred to have him join up with Springfield to take down the terrorists tbh, would have some more reality to it having an ex-Delta soldier to help rather than Reacher on his own. Could've still had the final scene with Springfield wounded/killed by the extra guy they had undetected by the Pentagon.

I wouldn't mind having some more books where they're set back in his military police days. His past isn't really scratched as deep as it could be and theres some potential in the characters they had in _Bad Luck and Trouble_ or he could have the story about how exactly he got his scar rather than the vague 'bomb explosion while in Beirut' explanation. Like, he could've been on a mission or something, plenty of stuff they could go on with if Child can be bothered to continue it


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well gee Kenny, I might be busy too. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hardly.
> 
> Mmm hmm.
> 
> Sounds fun. I'm reading my Politics textbook. Actually quite decent compared to the shit we had to use when I was at school.


Cheeky!  I am right. 

Glad you seem to enjoy it. Will this semester be a little more challenging for you smarty pants?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Cheeky!  I am right.
> 
> Glad you seem to enjoy it. Will this semester be a little more challenging for you smarty pants?


Not in this case :side:

And it can't be any easier tbh.

Truth: I ran into one of my old teachers from High school down at uni the other day (he works for Apple now, going to various education institutes and marketing Mac's to them) and he heard about how I got sick & about the bridging course and the first thing he said was "Oh, I bet you aced that then." He had no idea how right he was 

And srsly, srsly looking forward to this unit having just read the course plan.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's your birthday on tuesday.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not in this case :side:
> 
> And it can't be any easier tbh.
> 
> ...


What are you doing this semester?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> It's your birthday on tuesday.


Indeed. Nice remembering 

Sup Peppah?



Sticksy said:


> What are you doing this semester?


Australian Politics, Sociology (Global), Australian History and the compulsory Philosophy foundation unit. 
The courses should dovetail quite nicely, but I've got to wait until next semester to get International Politics (which is what I rly wanted).


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Reading Harry Potter. Don't hate.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck me i'd slit my throat if i had to do those courses. Much rather stick to the Functional Anatomy 2, Physiology B, Exercise Physiology and Processes in Disease for Health & Exercise Science 8*D

^ I read the last 3 harry potter books earlier this week so no hate would be coming from my direction.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

the 4th one is the best.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Reading Harry Potter. Don't hate.


Fuck you ****. :side:



Sticksy said:


> fuck me i'd slit my throat if i had to do those courses. Much rather stick to the Functional Anatomy 2, Physiology B, Exercise Physiology and Processes in Disease for Health & Exercise Science 8*D
> 
> ^ I read the last 3 harry potter books earlier this week so no hate would be coming from my direction.


:lmao - Yeah, you probably would. Mind you, I'd be bored shitless if I had to sit through Anatomy et al. 

Why Nick, Why?



IC said:


> the 4th one is the best.


3rd imo. Best Book & Movie of the lot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> the 4th one is the best.


i liked the last 4 tbh and i can't really split them 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao - Yeah, you probably would. Mind you, I'd be bored shitless if I had to sit through Anatomy et al.
> 
> Why Nick, Why?


Pretty much all lectures are boring Jimmy but the lab classes are pretty fun 

why? i don't know. Being stuck in the house with nothing to do and feeling down in the dumps makes you want to have anything to take your mind off things. They happened to be the books that caught my eye first out of the ones i have in my bookcase.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Pretty much all lectures are boring Jimmy but the lab classes are pretty fun
> 
> why? i don't know. Being stuck in the house with nothing to do and feeling down in the dumps makes you want to have anything to take your mind off things. They happened to be the books that caught my eye first out of the ones i have in my bookcase.


Sounds like it. 

Break out the guitar hero, and set fire to some peasants. That cheers me up. 

Truth: To celebrate the fact that we've seen the back of another black day.....


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The last is my favorite. But i'm going to read the 3rd after i've finished the last again, seeing as i haven't read it since i was 9...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Just logged in, after comming in from town after blowing 185 pounds on DVDS.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Jesus titty fucking christ. 285 quid?!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Was it porn? I bet it was porn....


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Jesus titty fucking christ. 285 quid?!


Yeah, HMV really fucking expensive, only brought like 7 DVD's, 3 boxsets, and 4 stand alone DVD's, :$. 

Truth: Just ordered Night of Champions.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not in this case :side:
> 
> And it can't be any easier tbh.
> 
> ...


Exactly in this case my dear. :$

Well hopefully this semester sees you being challenged a little. 

Your teacher obviously knows how good you are. 

That's great to see you'll enjoy the unit for the semester.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Soz typo above spent 185 pounds, my bad.

KYLIE!!! Hi hun *winks*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Monster said:


> Yeah, HMV really fucking expensive, only brought like 7 DVD's, 3 boxsets, and 4 stand alone DVD's, :$.
> 
> Truth: Just ordered Night of Champions.


Indeed. HMV anywhere is fucking expensive. Was recently in Singapore and the pricing @ HMV there was astronomical.



Aussie said:


> Exactly in this case my dear. :$
> 
> Well hopefully this semester sees you being challenged a little.
> 
> ...


Give it up Kylie. I'm right 

That's the hope, yes 

Obviously :side:

Indeed.



The Monster said:


> Soz typo above spent 185 pounds, my bad.
> 
> KYLIE!!! Hi hun *winks*


Still a lot tbh.



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Was it porn? I bet it was porn....


Definitely.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jon!!  *winks back*

How are you dear?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Give it up Kylie. I'm right
> 
> That's the hope, yes
> 
> ...


No I'm right Jim. Stop being stubborn! 

I'm sure you'll breeze past anyway.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jon!!  *winks back*
> 
> How are you dear?
> 
> ...


Im good cheers, watching Lee Evans on DVD atm, one of the 7 DVDS i brought today, how are you love?

Truth: Gonna feed the cat he keeps bothering me, so prob means he wants something to eat.

Hi Killswitch/IC, :side:.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

IC said:


>


You like Radiohead?

respect


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> No I'm right Jim. Stop being stubborn!
> 
> I'm sure you'll breeze past anyway.


No u. 

Obv. :side:



Killswitch™;7493721 said:


> :side:





IC said:


>


:agree:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


>






The Monster said:


> Hi Killswitch/IC, :side:.


Hey 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> :agree:


<3


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just watched the 'Queef Sisters' episode of South Park. 

"That's it, I now pronounce you farts and queefs!"

:lmao


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Killswitch™ said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Sup?

Truth: Just finished watching lee evans now gonna play some UT


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch™;7493746 said:


> <3


<3 u too bud.

Why was Mercer chosen as suprah mod over you? (N) to the max.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Switch & Jay!! 



The Monster said:


> Im good cheers, watching Lee Evans on DVD atm, one of the 7 DVDS i brought today, how are you love?


Sounds like you had a bit of a spending spree.  I'm fine thanks but very very tired and am about to head to bed.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> No u.
> 
> Obv. :side:


no u.



Bed time for me gents. Goodnight. <333


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How dare you go to bed Kylie.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Later.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watching this show 'Slamball'. Basically basketball for pussies, sinice there's trampolines. [/facepalm]


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SPIKE TV?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're showing it on...Cartoonnetwork. [/facepalm x2]


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, pretty pathetic.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

^^^ If basketball was booked by Russo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Eating waffles for lunch kinda owns.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

i would have to agree


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

slamball is rougher than the no-touch NBA of today


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bring back the XFL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

An Epic revolution of sports.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Indizzle


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Where is KIF? He needs to sim.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> ~~!


leave and never come back


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I almost did :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

y....


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

idk

you on msn?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

yes..


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I didn't even notice a new T4 was up. I'm slacking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You guys are all ****, except Derek, Tony, WCW, IC & WWF


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

hey thanks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> I didn't even notice a new T4 was up. I'm slacking.


Post more plz. 



McQueen said:


> You guys are all ****, except Derek, Tony, WCW, IC & WWF


+ McQueen ;D


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm a *** Eric?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just Kidding Greg. Whats new?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Glad to know I'm not a ***.


Not that I didn't know that already.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much, waiting for the ppv to start. You?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> You guys are all ****, except Derek, Tony, WCW, IC & WWF


...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek will you be my lover?

Not much, jumping in and out due to it being a nice day and coming on here so I hopefully don't miss my Draft time for the Fantasy UFC league going on in here.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh my.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Meh..


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Spelt correctly, congrats!~
Sup?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Watching dvds, you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not much, gonna watch Watchmen soon since I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You guys are all ****, except Derek, Tony, WCW, IC & WWF


Hai.Hai.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

JOHNATHAN MERCER, tbf.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm at the Mercy of Jessica Mercer. Gonna go help out with some yard work, later.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> JOHNATHAN MERCER, tbf.


TONYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Sup?



McQueen said:


> I'm at the Mercy of Jessica Mercer. Gonna go help out with some yard work, later.




You've left far too soon though .


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watching National Lampoon's Vacation. It pretty much owns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I just marked for the promo that Punk just did.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was better then every hhh promo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, but that's not exactly difficult.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

What's up, Dogs.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Number 754: ARM BAR.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

up all night long and there's something very wrong.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, Aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Josh, Derek & PF. How are you all?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fine.

Hope your leg is feeling better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

this ppv has been a waste of my life


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- not a bad ppv so far.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Conflicting opinions.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

indeed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> this ppv has been a waste of my life


Indeed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So is Hardy fired now?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope there is a mass suicide of his fans tonight otherwise this place is going to be unbearable for a few months.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If Hardy loses, then it will be a good sign that he hasn't renewed his contract.

Punk cut a pretty good promo earlier in the show. Its safe to say that he's heel now.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

As long as Punk kicks Hardy out of the company, everything will be kosher with this PPV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Excellent news.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Fine.
> 
> Hope your leg is feeling better.


It's alright thank you. Just have a nasty bruise now. 



McQueen said:


> So is Hardy fired now?


He's getting fired?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not fired, but its looking like he might not be renewing his contract which is ending soon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AUSSIE    

What happened to your leg


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Damn that motherfucking nose-candy loving, tracked up spot monkey and the bookers that feel he needs the title.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Truth: The World Title lost credibility today, and does so everytime Jeff is near it.

Perfect booking of a great champion all ended!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Not fired, but its looking like he might not be renewing his contract which is ending soon.


Oh okay then. Has the match been on yet?



WCW said:


> AUSSIE
> 
> What happened to your leg


WCW    

Long story short, at a pub Saturday night. Massive brawl broke out near my friends and I. One guy threw a chair, missed the person it was meant for and hit me in the leg instead. Fucking hurt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

sounds painful


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd sue.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i see the requisite pyro jeff hardy post has occurred


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Poor Pyro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO where?

I'm very surprised at the World title outcome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner you should ban all the Hardy marks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good idea. They are like kids who can't control their bladder.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> sounds painful


It was very painful. The shock of it was worse though. I was shaking as I was driving home. 



WWF said:


> I'd sue.


Nah there's no point. Wasn't the pub's fault the brawl started. 



McQueen said:


> Poor Pyro.


Eric!!! 

Going by the reactions here, I'm going to guess and say Hardy won. If that is the case, poor Gord will have a fit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Already did.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I love how WWE is calling Hardy a "junkie," just an "adrenaline" one rather than the standard "line it up and breathe deep with your nose" kind.

Great example for the children out there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> It was very painful. The shock of it was worse though. I was shaking as I was driving home.


Was it like Road House starring Patrick Swazye


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I shake everytime I watch Road House myself. Dalton is such an enlighted soul. He might be the closest thing to cinematic jesus.

Ban Stratus first K.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A man puts a gun in your face, you got two choices- stand there and die or kill the motherfucker


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I say kill the motherfucker.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pain don't hurt


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't ban Xtreme Stratus. He's a LEGENDARY member. Do you know who he is? He's like in the Wow/Celeb HOF. Bow down McQueen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Stratus is a fool.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> Was it like Road House starring Patrick Swazye


I haven't seen that movie in years, so I'm not sure. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He's a fucking tool, always has been.

Terry Funk is in road house along with one of the many mustashes of Sam Elliot and Kelly Lynch's nude body. It really is the greatest movie ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

is stratus the one thats on vaycay w/ ashley


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No that's Ballofice/BOI2/iCe


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Will94 is still the baddest man in Georgia. Well the Georgia in the US at least.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's the one that really likes Ashley Massaro and says she's the best diva to not hold the title. He also really liked Candice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He must love inflated women made of plastic.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Will94 is still the baddest man in Georgia. Well the Georgia in the US at least.


Yea, I might get killed in the actual country of Georgia. Them's some tough hombres out there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stalin was from Georgia. ATL represent comrade!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> He's a fucking tool, always has been.
> 
> Terry Funk is in road house along with one of the many mustashes of Sam Elliot and Kelly Lynch's nude body. It really is the greatest movie ever.


I must be the only one that doesn't have a problem with him. He's always nice to me. 

I think I'll have to find a copy of it somewhere and watch it then.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tell him to fuck off Kylie. It would be unexpected.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I can't say that to him Eric. :$ :$


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I generally don't hate Hardy fans. But when they insist on saying Jeff is better than Punk in all ways. And that Jeff's measly reign last year was better than Punk's reign this year. Then it gets annoying.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't stand Hardy marks period.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - watched the Daisy of Love finale re-run. What an idiot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, she picked the wrong person.

I'm not shocked. I mean they have to have a sequal, right?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I like how London said that this reality show was actually real and they're gonna stay together. We'll see about that at the reunion. :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I won't be shocked if at the reunion show they announce Daisy of Love 2.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> <3 u too bud.
> 
> Why was Mercer chosen as suprah mod over you? (N) to the max.


Copta <3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

She probably signed on for like 3 seasons, so that is to be expected.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

From that Daisy of love show I just gota say one thing. That Fox guy is retarted I swear.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, that guy wasn't quite as smooth as he thought he was.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

this lack of activity is making my penis soft.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's good to know, KS.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

luckily I have the next three days off from work.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You use a CM Punk avatar after he loses? Makes sense. :hmm:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

True fan? Perhaps.

I don't even watch wrestling anymore...I'm repping him in my avatar based on what he's accomplished in the past.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

OH NO, i got removed from the Frequently Asked Questions & Issues thread  What shall i do if i have an issue or have a question that gets frequently asked?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What did you do now? :/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well you can go into the thread and see for yourself assuming my 2 posts weren't deleted


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Keep the smartass remarks to yourself. Bitch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey, fuck you man. I'm unhappy that the 1st amendment (to the US bill of rights seeing as we don't have one down here :argh is being ignored and i shall also state that the 8th is being ignored as banning me from that thread is a cruel and unusual punishment :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick was banned? Are you serious?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch™;7498158 said:


> Copta <3






Killswitch™;7498183 said:


> this lack of activity is making my penis soft.


Here for the save. ;D



Aussie said:


> Nick was banned? Are you serious?


Knowing Nick, he probably deserved it.
Was it unfortunate? probably.

Hai Kyliebaby


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm so lost. I just came online and saw he was banned temporarily. 

Hi Jimmy dear.  How are you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao @ Nick.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

back to school tomorrow


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What the hell is going on in here?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

who cares?!! ;(


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Who knows Reid.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Did BTW get banned?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's been banned for a while now...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi.

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Kenny! 



WWF said:


> He's been banned for a while now...


What???? What the hell have I missed?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm so lost. I just came online and saw he was banned temporarily.
> 
> Hi Jimmy dear.  How are you?


Yah.

I'm fantabulous. Good (albeit long) day at Uni, and made some new friends which is excellent. 
Oh, and the former premier of WA thinks I should go into Politics...(srsly. He's one of the lecturers in my Politics unit).



Josh said:


> back to school tomorrow


That sucks.



the king of kings said:


> What the hell is going on in here?


Welcome to Operation Mindfuck.



the king of kings said:


> Did BTW get banned?


Yeah, and De-SupahModded.



WWF said:


> He's been banned for a while now...


Ino :sad:



Kenny McSex said:


> Hi.
> 
> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


Afro Man McSex.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BTW was banned for PM advertising his new forum. He'll be back on the 30'th though, it was only for a week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Kylie.

I've been listening to Ego Brain - System of a down for ages now, i just really hooked on it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yah.
> 
> I'm fantabulous. Good (albeit long) day at Uni, and made some new friends which is excellent.
> Oh, and the former premier of WA thinks I should go into Politics...(srsly. He's one of the lecturers in my Politics unit).


That's fantastic dear. Glad you're going so well at uni. 
Wow that's one hell of a recommendation. Looks like you're in the right course. 



Pyro™ said:


> BTW was banned for PM advertising his new forum. He'll be back on the 30'th though, it was only for a week.


Shit the poor guy. Seems a very harsh reason to ban him. At least it's only a week. 

Hi Gord. 



Kenny McSex said:


> Hi Kylie.
> 
> I've been listening to Ego Brain - System of a down for ages now, i just really hooked on it.


How are you Kenny?

Haven't heard that song. But I'm not a big SOAD fan.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm okay I guess.

Still not feeling my best, mentally and shit, emotionally too.

I might post some pics of the other night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see the reason it's done, it doesn't hurt this forum in any way. Whatever though.

Hi Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kenny McSex said:


> I'm okay I guess.
> 
> Still not feeling my best, mentally and shit, emotionally too.
> 
> I might post some pics of the other night.


Awww I'm sorry to hear that.  Things will get better though. Keep your head up Kenny. You know where to find me if you want to talk. <3



Pyro™ said:


> I don't see the reason it's done, it doesn't hurt this forum in any way. Whatever though.
> 
> Hi Kylie.


Exactly my point. But I guess they're the rules, as shit as they are.

How are you Gord?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Awww I'm sorry to hear that.  Things will get better though. Keep your head up Kenny. You know where to find me if you want to talk. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delightfully fucking furious that the same night I become a big fan of another wrestler, he loses the world title to the worst wrestler in the history of the business and loses the entire push they were building up since Mania. Seems like any wrestler I like becomes a loser very fast. 

How are you?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Kylie. <3

Pic posted.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope to see some children cry whenever their hero Jeff Hardy leaves the WWE.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> That's fantastic dear. Glad you're going so well at uni.
> Wow that's one hell of a recommendation. Looks like you're in the right course.
> 
> Haven't heard that song. But I'm not a big SOAD fan.




Yah  Was pretty chuffed about that actually.

How was your day? Work went okay, I hope?

Truth: My friend and I once listened to 'Bounce' by SOAD for 3 hours straight. I srsly think I'm going to be prematurely deaf because of that incident. It also explains a lot about him...His mood swings make PMS look normal.



Pyro™ said:


> I don't see the reason it's done, it doesn't hurt this forum in any way. Whatever though.
> 
> Hi Kylie.


Exactly. But he would have known the rules. Oh well.



Pyro™ said:


> Delightfully fucking furious that the same night I become a big fan of another wrestler, he loses the world title to the worst wrestler in the history of the business and loses the entire push they were building up since Mania. Seems like any wrestler I like becomes a loser very fast.
> 
> How are you?


Solution: Do what I do and stop watching wrestling. No disappointments then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't feel like stopping watching, if I did I'd have been gone when that joke I used to like got released.



Funkyd said:


> I hope to see some children cry whenever their hero Jeff Hardy leaves the WWE.


Knowing my luck he isn't leaving.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mark "Ratings" Henry.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Delightfully fucking furious that the same night I become a big fan of another wrestler, he loses the world title to the worst wrestler in the history of the business and loses the entire push they were building up since Mania. Seems like any wrestler I like becomes a loser very fast.
> 
> How are you?


Yeah I heard Hardy beat Punk. My first thought was that you would have had a fit. 

Look at it this way, Punk has been a multi time champ and he'll more than likely win it again. 



Kenny McSex said:


> Thanks Kylie. <3
> 
> Pic posted.


Anytime.  <3

*Quietly sneaks into the Member Pic Thread*





Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yah  Was pretty chuffed about that actually.
> 
> How was your day? Work went okay, I hope?
> 
> Truth: My friend and I once listened to 'Bounce' by SOAD for 3 hours straight. I srsly think I'm going to be prematurely deaf because of that incident. It also explains a lot about him...His mood swings make PMS look normal.


I don't blame you. That is an incredible recommendation. 

My day was very busy, but it was alright thanks. Work was fine. Just the usual today. :$

I don't think I have ever listened to one song for that long. A whole album yes, but not a song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Yeah I heard Hardy beat Punk. My first thought was that you would have had a fit.
> 
> Look at it this way, Punk has been a multi time champ and he'll more than likely win it again.


I'm *still* having it. 

He'll probably win the belt again but it ain't gonna be this year. It's typical though that whenever I like somebody they stop being successful and turn into a joke while all the garbage has the success.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Nick was banned? Are you serious?


Yeah 



Aussie said:


> I'm so lost.






Aussie said:


> What???? What the hell have I missed?


The boat. It came around 7-ish.

Speaking of - :lmao at the look on everyone's faces today in my lecture when I walked in with Jade, arm-in-arm. Priceless :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I don't blame you. That is an incredible recommendation.
> 
> My day was very busy, but it was alright thanks. Work was fine. Just the usual today. :$
> 
> I don't think I have ever listened to one song for that long. A whole album yes, but not a song.




Sounds pretty bland. MORE EXCITEMENT KYLIE~~~!
I dunno...Go and do burnouts on your old school oval in the KRV and paint bomb some little kiddies. Ratings.

Truth: I have listened to "Enjoy the Silence" on loop for 13 hours, and "Come Undone" by Duran Duran for ~6 hours. 

Truth: Benny Boy's gettin' lucky in Kentucky...umm...wherever the eff it is you live. Wollongong?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Benny Boy's gettin' lucky in Kentucky...umm...wherever the eff it is you live. Wollongong?


Not Wollongong, not just yet. Campbelltown is my 'hood :side:

Liking my late season charge in Supercoach for the NRL, won 5 of my last 6 matches and pushing for a finals spot


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

HA-HA-HA-HA
*heavy drumbeat*
-woooo-
*acoustic strummings*
-wooo-ooo-ooo-
*lead guitar riff*
*80's overproduction*
I'd say it was the right time,
to walk away. *drums* *guitar*
When dreaming takes you nowhere,
it's time to play. 
Bodies working overtime
Your money don't matter,
Time keeps ticking, *guitar funk*
When someone's on your mind (on your mind).


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm *still* having it.
> 
> He'll probably win the belt again but it ain't gonna be this year. It's typical though that whenever I like somebody they stop being successful and turn into a joke while all the garbage has the success.




You never know. There's still a few months left of the year. I don't think Punk will stop being successful for too much longer. He'll stay in the main event and will eventually win again.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shush you. 

It's alright, I'll catch the later boat. 

I'm sure you managed to turn a few heads today Ben. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sounds pretty bland. MORE EXCITEMENT KYLIE~~~!
> I dunno...Go and do burnouts on your old school oval in the KRV and paint bomb some little kiddies. Ratings.
> 
> Truth: I have listened to "Enjoy the Silence" on loop for 13 hours, and "Come Undone" by Duran Duran for ~6 hours.
> ...


Jimmy dear, how does one get excited over work, especially with a job like mine? :$
:lmao That might be fun. I need to give my car a good workout.

Wow that's a long time to listen to one song straight!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kylie, i think its time to call me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> You never know. There's still a few months left of the year. I don't think Punk will stop being successful for too much longer. He'll stay in the main event and will eventually win again.


I'm trying not to be optimistic since that only leads to disappointment. What I do know is statistically for the last 3 or 4 years, every time I begin the process of markdom over again on someone new, their progress halts and I expect no less from Punk. Happened to JBL, Kennedy, Christian, Jericho, and it's ironic that as soon as I take a big interest in Punk at this PPV, he immediately loses the world title at the height of his biggest push. Can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Go mark for Hardy, so he loses.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy dear, how does one get excited over work, especially with a job like mine? :$
> :lmao That might be fun. I need to give my car a good workout.
> 
> Wow that's a long time to listen to one song straight!


I dunno. But it should be your job to find out dammit!

Indeed. You paid a shit load of money for it, why not have leave a trail of mindless, unadulterated brutality in your wake. 

Yeah...but they're good songs. Completely justified 

btw, TDL results going to get posted anytime this century? 

Truth: Pyro, for all you know, Punk could win the title back on Friday @ Smackdown. Chillax and see what happens before going all doom and gloom about it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I love how the dirtsheet reporters are lost at what to 'report' given they've said he's leaving at the end of the month 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lol. 80% of that dirtsheet speculation shit about Hardy was probs leaked by the E' anyway.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Truth- Going to watch Night of Champions now. I would eternally love WWE if Jeff lost the title to Punk on Smmackdown making it the second worst World Heavyweight Title reign in history (behind his two minute one of course ).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I do prefer Jeff having it, rather than Matt.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Matt > Jeff.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm trying not to be optimistic since that only leads to disappointment. What I do know is statistically for the last 3 or 4 years, every time I begin the process of markdom over again on someone new, their progress halts and I expect no less from Punk. Happened to JBL, Kennedy, Christian, Jericho, and it's ironic that as soon as I take a big interest in Punk at this PPV, he immediately loses the world title at the height of his biggest push. Can't be a coincidence.


It is a coincidence Gord. They don't wake up in the morning going "Gord's taken a liking to Punk so let's screw up his push for good". Punk's one of those wrestlers that will hover around the main event and has a few championship reigns left in him. He'll be fine Gord. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I dunno. But it should be your job to find out dammit!
> 
> Indeed. You paid a shit load of money for it, why not have leave a trail of mindless, unadulterated brutality in your wake.
> 
> ...


Meh I'm too tired. 

Good point there Jimmy. 

I never said they weren't any good. I'm just amazed at you being able to listen to them for that long. 

I'm waiting for TLK and Isaac to send me their judging. They've been really busy. :$ I'm sowwy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Matt's boring as heck in the ring now. I use to say Matt was better, but Matt went like 2 steps back in the ring.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

About to watch new Entourage.

edit oh why the fuck is Nick banned?!?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:shocked: Kylie has the AFL results up already


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Matt's boring as heck in the ring now. I use to say Matt was better, but Matt went like 2 steps back in the ring.


If Matt Hardy got better ring attire, a new taunt and a new finisher, I might actually give a fuck about wrestling. Oh, and a new theme. Because 'slamming tornados' (or w/e it is), was obviously written by Jeff when he was trippin' out.

Truth: Mock the fucking Week.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Merry Monday Gents (and Aussie)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He could slap a tornado, he can dry up a sea, when you live for the moment, there ain't no knowing me :side:

Jim...Lexieus Indonesias has been sighted on MSN


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth: Effin hate it when you want to red rep someone but end up giving them green...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't fret, Nighthawk 

Just get them next time


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That happened to me a while back.

I wrote "Fuck you" or something, then gave green rep. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

18 and life to go...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

lolrep


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

:hb Jimmy.


And yeah, just to make me feel better, everyone red rep TheEra....


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

:hb Jim!!!

You better grow out of this straightedge bullshit though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao

Got to love Robot Chicken


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> :hb Jimmy.
> 
> 
> And yeah, just to make me feel better, everyone red rep TheEra....





IC said:


> :hb Jim!!!
> 
> You better grow out of this straightedge bullshit though.


Fanx guiz.

Truth: No plans of going out and getting shitfaced, Alex. In fact, I don't really have any plans of drinking at all. As long as I don't feel the need to, I won't. 

Link to post of TheEra, pep?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Fanx guiz.
> 
> Truth: No plans of going out and getting shitfaced, Alex. In fact, I don't really have any plans of drinking at all. As long as I don't feel the need to, I won't.
> 
> Link to post of TheEra, pep?


I'd like to say (and I think I also speak for messrs McQueen, Switch, 3000 and Aerts) that you need to ring in this birthday by, at the very least, snorting coke off a hooker's chest.

But yeah anyway have a good day whatever you're up to.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> I'd like to say (and I think I also speak for messrs McQueen, Switch, 3000 and Aerts) that you need to ring in this birthday by, at the very least, snorting coke off a hooker's chest.
> 
> But yeah anyway have a good day whatever you're up to.


:lmao

I shall attempt...not to disappoint you and your prestigious colleagues. 

Thankyou 

Truth: Uni in the morning, then home for the afternoon.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

why is this thread in page 2?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not enough *Main Eventers*.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Technically i'm here, but not for too long, got work tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Reminds me I need another bottle of Scotch.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Same here, at work and its busy as hell today. Damn alcoholics.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

What do you guys do ooi?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


> Not enough *Main Eventers*.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I distribute alcohol, tobacco, and other beverages. Its a lot less fun than it sounds.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Reminds me I need another bottle of Scotch.

I operate an overhead crane and load steel rebar on trailers. I'm in the same boat as Certs, its not as cool as it sounds its just work.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Certs said:


> I distribute alcohol, tobacco, and other beverages. Its a lot less fun than it sounds.


To an alcoholic you're a god and provide freedom.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

And to me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

To a Queens guido he provides Jagerbombs.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I only supply the BOMB portion, no Jager unfortunately. Probably better off that way.

Crane operators make an obsene amount of money over here, Eric.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd imagine they make more money anywhere other than where I work, but for a single guy in my mid 20's i'm doing quite alright for myself.

I just took a 5 minute jog around the block and I got winded 3/4 of the way through. Man i'm outta shape.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I've played softball every week for 3 months and I'm STILL sore the next day. Like, a lot sore. 

Sup Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing much.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

What's the price for Jager?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed.

In need to go make some spagetti for lunch. Who's the Guido now!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jagerbombs are great, but they don't have as much effect with me as they do with other people.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been meaning to try a Jagerbomb, but I'm sure I can afford the bottle.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

<3 jagerbombs, especially on holiday


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Patron ftw


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Here and Queer.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Moscow Mule - double vodka, fresh lime juice, topped up with ginger ale and a dash of bitters. Ultimate drink.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Missing the roofies, IC?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Forgot what that meant for a minute - actually I only know from watching The Hangover, before that I thought roofie was another slang term for a joint :$.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

If you were thinking that there's a slight chance you might have been date rapped once before.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Rohypnol is where it's at.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Dolla - Make a Toast


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

great new thread in the wwe section


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7500433-post2.html

I laughed.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I chuckled.

Y'know I only just got into listening to Kid Cudi today, he has some wicked tunes though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just today? You've been missing out, my friend.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I have. Listened to A Kid Named Cudi. It owned. Can't get over him pronouncing it like "Cuddy" though. The Prayer is a sick track.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha yeah. I thought it was pronounced "Cootie" at first, though I'm used to saying "Cuddy" now. The Prayer & TGIF are a couple of my favs.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Man on the Moon is great too. And I really liked the original Day & Nite, having got used to hearing the Crookers version.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There really isn't a song on A Kid Named Cudi that I don't like. They're all pretty good, though Maui Wowie is meh.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi there.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Derek.  How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good.

Just waiting for Raw to start in an hour and a half.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SHAQ

AUSSIE


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hello there.


Jimmy!! Happy birthday dear. 



Derek said:


> I'm good.
> 
> Just waiting for Raw to start in an hour and a half.


Glad to hear. 

Has Raw been any good lately?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its been painful to watch at times.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy!! Happy birthday dear.


Kylie!! Thankyou 

Truth: Thanks for your PM as well. <3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://twitter.com/THE_REAL_SHAQ/status/2878964463


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> SHAQ
> 
> AUSSIE


WCW  
How are you?



Derek said:


> Its been painful to watch at times.


Somehow, that doesn't surprise me.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie!! Thankyou
> 
> Truth: Thanks for your PM as well. <3


 Doing anything special today? 18 is a big deal after all. 

You're more than welcome Jimmy. <3


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

July is the month of awesomeness for birthdays.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Switch!!  <3

Mine's in August so I just miss out on the awesomeness. :$ You are right though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Doing anything special today? 18 is a big deal after all.
> 
> You're more than welcome Jimmy. <3


Umm....going to uni? :$
That's about it really. No ludicrously outrageous party tonight with a plethora of substances being consumed (unlike quite a few of my 18 year old friends had). 



And thanks Derek


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie 

Mine is in August as well


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Switch!!  <3
> 
> Mine's in August so I just miss out on the awesomeness. :$ You are right though.


August is the better month, tbh.

the 13th is my b-day. Bring cake. German Chocolate.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

November is where it's at.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My birthday's on St. Patrick's Day, so people all over the world celebrate it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Switch!!  <3
> 
> Mine's in August so I just miss out on the awesomeness. :$ You are right though.


Well August can be the month of beauty then :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch is pussy whipped.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Umm....going to uni? :$
> That's about it really. No ludicrously outrageous party tonight with a plethora of substances being consumed (unlike quite a few of my 18 year old friends had).
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's not much fun, unless you're planning something crazy at uni.  Jimmy my dear, you're too well behaved sometimes.  <3



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Hello Kylie
> 
> Mine is in August as well


Hi Mike. 

If my memory serves me well, yours in the 20th right? 



Derek said:


> August is the better month, tbh.
> 
> the 13th is my b-day. Bring cake. German Chocolate.


I'll bring the cake, you bring the alcohol. 



Killswitch™ said:


> Well August can be the month of beauty then :$


Awwwww <33333 :$


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Well that's not much fun, unless you're planning something crazy at uni.  Jimmy my dear, you're too well behaved sometimes.  <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're Close, the 19th actually


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

shaq is the best mic worker in the wwe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I'll bring the cake, you bring the alcohol.


I don't drink.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> You're Close, the 19th actually


Damn almost!  Mine's the 21st and I remembered yours was close, I just wasn't sure of the date. 



Derek said:


> I don't drink.


I wish I was that good. :$

That's alright, I'll bring the cake and we can still party without the alcohol.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

August is the best Birthday month, tbh.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Sounds good.






WWF said:


> August is the best Birthday month, tbh.


I agree. The 21st August to be more specific though and I have Eric to back me up (when he comes online).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My mom's birthday is in August.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ari Gold hosting Raw next week could be better then SHAQ


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SHAQTUS


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hhh just stole a clint eastwood line


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

^ he hates blacks?

i agree w/ Miz, Obama is a jackass


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm tempted to go in that Canadian Raw discussion thread and give them a fake spoiler on how the show will end.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

cole just sighed in relief after cena got in the ring in time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HHH apparently is for the killing of dogs.

I hope PETA sues the shit out of him and then Clint Eastwood sues him for stealing his lines.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://twitter.com/THE_REAL_SHAQ/status/2882097888


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

he gay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

nice count by the ref, STOP AT TWO


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

y is shad wearing timberland shoes while wrestling? it cant be legal


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

that was the greatest ending to raw ive ever seen


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

i was slightly disheartened when shaq entered through the middle rope, he should've gone over the top


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just watched some poughkeepsie serial killer walk it out


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Really wish people would leave me alone. 



> Hello Headliner,
> 
> First of all, let me say I hope I'm sending my concerns to the correct person. If I need to be redirected, I apologize for bothering you.
> 
> ...


Just got that PM three mins ago.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Patriot


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Title of the PM was "broken agreement".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"Sorry 'bout your damn luck" would be my response.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just tell him that the credits are meaningless.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Patriot would be mine


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

you should publicize their spat


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Put your mother in a straight jacket you punk ass white boy. Come﻿ here and tell me if I fuck you in your ass, you punk white boy. Ya ******. You can't touch me, you're not man enough. I'll eat your asshole alive, you bitch. There ain't nobody in here that can fuck with this. You're fuckin' with the ultimate, man.

^^^^
This would also be acceptable


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We can all donate him 10 credits each.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not donating any of my credits.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ohhhh I like Derek The Cold! *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm in a cold mood.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, what if the store comes back? i'll be the only one without a coloured usertitle.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sabrina!! How are you hun? 

Headliner tell him that while losing credits is shocking and horrible and all life as we know will become meaningless without them, he should have been smart enough to wait and pay for a service once the service has been completed. Then direct him to gamble his credits at vBookie in the hopes of gaining them back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> I don't like being lied to...even if it is over the internet on a wrestling forum...a deal is a deal in my view...


The response lololololol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

i remember when you could make your username glow, that shit was tight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That only worked on internet explorer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

What a jackass.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i use safari


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I want to meet the guy that took his credits and never came through on his promise. Sounds like a hell of a guy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kylie, I'm doing wonderful! Thank you so much for asking. How are you? Keeping warm I hope and I hope the leg is healing properly. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

why is it that they have to change batman's costume every movie b/c "It wouldnt look good in real life" but people like Spider-Man, Ironman, Dr. Fucking Doom (Who looked ridiculous), and Superman looked like they jumped off the comic book page.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm not too bad thanks. Trying to keep warm as best I can. The weather has been slowly getting warmer though so it's not so bad.  The leg is doing fine thank you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> why is it that they have to change batman's costume every movie b/c "It wouldnt look good in real life" but people like Spider-Man, Ironman, Dr. Fucking Doom (Who looked ridiculous), and Superman looked like they jumped off the comic book page.


I don't know, but I'll take the realistic looking suits in the last 2 movies over the rubber shit in the Schumacher films.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Schumacher films didn't really look like the comic either. The Adam West one looked like a low budget version of it and Adam West had a gut so it didn't work.

I would have taken the old Green Goblin costume over the movie one as well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, the power ranger Green Goblin looked like crap.

And Adam West is the fucking man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They could have hired the bros that did the Orc makeup for LOTR and they could have made the goblin look SICK


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Glad to hear it, Kylie! *smooches*


I'm familiar with the old Batman TV series but wasn't there an old Spider-Man series as well? And if so was it as campy as the Batman series?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least he looked better than Harry Osborn in the third movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah the live action Spider-Man from the 70s sucked. That's one movie you need CG for.

William Defoe being the fuckin man made up for the Green Goblin suit tho


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well yeah, Defoe's voice was perfect for the Goblin, which is why it was easy to forgive the suit.

I know they're making a GL movie, and I wonder if they're going to change the suit for that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When I saw the movie I was so happy that they actually made a good Spider-Man movie that I didn't notice the suit.

GL movie?

Oh, Green Lantern, probably. DC sux @ making non batman movies


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, Ryan Reynolds is rumored to be playing the lead.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> why is it that they have to change batman's costume every movie b/c "It wouldnt look good in real life" but people like Spider-Man, Ironman, Dr. Fucking Doom (Who looked ridiculous), and Superman looked like they jumped off the comic book page.


I might be wrong, but it may be because Batman is one of the very few superheroes that doesn't have superpowers so he needs to look a little more realistic.



LadyCroft said:


> *Glad to hear it, Kylie! *smooches**


Aww thank you. And I'm glad you're well also. *smooches back*  If my planned trip goes ahead in the next year or so, you and I might have to go and get ourselves in some trouble.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

No one except Superman is allowed to wear cheesy, slightly homoerotic looking tights on the big screen so they'll prob give him a suit of armor or w/e.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Probably.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

and a few members of the minutemen


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hey...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Michaels is probably better at subtly burying his opponents than HHH. He has almost never put over an opponent as having any type of advantage whatsoever over him, unless it's a size and strength advantage, which is probably why his best matches are against guys so much larger than him. 
We've seen him try to outwrestle Benoit, outfly Misterio and upstage John Cena in the past 18 months, and none of it has worked. Punches like a girl, has the look and build of an old lady and is synonymous with an era that's ancient history in wrestling years. He's one of the best in the company, but that's an indictment of the working style in WWE, not a compliment. 
I used to enjoy him, now I can barely stomach to watch his matches because I'm so sick of him.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

But the fans still seem to love him (Canada is an exception) so nothing will change.



Killswitch™ said:


> hey...


<33333  Hi Switch.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't blame them. They have no one better.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm a Michaels fan but I can easily think of a bunch of wrestlers more entertaining.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Patriot is one


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

HBK owns, tbh


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

he punches like a girl


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

his chops add a lot to his matches


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

To me, he's the complete package. I know others can't stand him at all, but yeah.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

he, along w/ flair and hhh, is one of the biggest pansies to ever be in the business. he couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked him during the late 90's/early 2000. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Got quite a bit of uni work to get done tonight 

Reading 4 journal articles and summarising them into pieces of info that can be used in my report. Joy!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MICHAEL HICKENBOTTOM


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

the first chippendale dancer to become world champ


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> The Patriot is one


I'm sure he is. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> HBK owns, tbh


Hi Ben. 

He doesn't own as much as Jericho does.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'm sure he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies. Jericho does own though.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

No lies. Jericho > HBK by a mile.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HBK>Jericho. Just saying.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jericho is the best thing since Sliced Bread, tbh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Jericho is the best thing since Sliced Bread, tbh.


I thought you didn't watch wrestling anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't, but back in the day he was ownin' and his return owned. He probably still owns.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That is true.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

ding dang ding dang dong.
This is my TeeTeeTee song.
Everybody sing along
fa-la-la-la-la-la-I hope someone you love catches on fire.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be a uphill battle
Sometimes I'm gonna have to lose

Ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb

...wat


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice double post.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Shitty servers.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi Ben.
> 
> He doesn't own as much as Jericho does.


O hai 

Now come on, that's like deciding between Jack Daniels and Jim Beam. Both are amazing, and well known. HBK owns Jericho, by a smidgen


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

GIT UP JOO CHY-NAH [/frankie boyle]


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

How was the birthday, Jim?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I want to change my user title but if I do I will be unable to ask an administrator to bold it for me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stubborn and hard-hearted. Ambitious and serious. Loves to teach and be taught. Always looking at people's flaws and weaknesses. Likes to criticize. Hardworking and productive. Smart, neat and organized. Sensitive and has deep thoughts. Knows how to make others happy. Quiet unless excited or tensed. Rather reserved. Highly attentive. Resistant to illnesses but prone to colds. Romantic but has difficulties expressing love. Loves children. Loyal. Has great social abilities yet easily jealous. Very Stubborn and money cautious.

---------

^^ That's from a Facebook quiz which said what my birth month (January) says about me. It's almost 100% right.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> How was the birthday, Jim?


Pretty good, mate, pretty good.
Been out all day @ uni, and did a birthday lunch with some mates. Now I'm home for the evening, before going out tomorrow with some more mates. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Stubborn and hard-hearted. Ambitious and serious. Loves to teach and be taught. Always looking at people's flaws and weaknesses. Likes to criticize. Hardworking and productive. Smart, neat and organized. Sensitive and has deep thoughts. Knows how to make others happy. Quiet unless excited or tensed. Rather reserved. Highly attentive. Resistant to illnesses but prone to colds. Romantic but has difficulties expressing love. Loves children. Loyal. Has great social abilities yet easily jealous. Very Stubborn and money cautious.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ^^ That's from a Facebook quiz which said what my birth month (January) says about me. It's almost 100% right.


I got this:

Fun to be with. Secretive. Difficult to fathom and to be understood.Quiet unless excited or tensed. Takes pride in oneself. Has reputation. Easily consoled. Honest. Concerned about people's feelings. Tactful. Friendly. Approachable. Emotional temperamental and unpredictable. Moody and easily hurt. Witty and sparkly. Not revengeful. Forgiving but never forgets.Dislikes nonsensical and unnecessary things. Guides others physically and mentally. Sensitive and forms impressions carefully. Caring and loving. Treats others equally. Strong sense of sympathy. Wary and sharp. Judges people through observations. Hardworking. No difficulties in studying.


Yep...pretty fucking spot on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mine just said sexy as fuck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ugh @ the assignments for one of my subjects

Task 1 ~ 1500 word discussion paper
Task 2 ~ 40-min presentation/seminar
Task 3 ~ 3000 word essay



Edit ~ ERIC!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Mine just said sexy as fuck.


You're a dirty fucking liar. 
<3



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Ugh @ the assignments for one of my subjects
> 
> Task 1 ~ 1500 word discussion paper
> Task 2 ~ 40-min presentation/seminar
> Task 3 ~ 3000 word essay


Ouch. That's harsh.
Makes my 2x 2500 word research essays, 1x 1000 word essay, 500 word essay plan and tut. presentation seem light on. (which it is...sorta).


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Ugh @ the assignments for one of my subjects
> 
> Task 1 ~ 1500 word discussion paper
> Task 2 ~ 40-min presentation/seminar
> Task 3 ~ 3000 word essay


This is why I don't miss fucking school.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I bought the first season of a TV show on sunday and now I see the complete series boxset is on sale today. FUCK!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That sucks. :sad:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> I bought the first season of a TV show on sunday and now I see the complete series boxset is on sale today. FUCK!


You got bitch slap, Queen. 

I kick their asses. I'll join.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Story of my life. :lmao

I only really came to check on the Fantasy UFC draft i'm doping on here and it hasn't moved at all. At this rate i'll get my first two draft picks in by UFC 125. :no: Later guys.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a lot of work, but manageable if you devote enough time and study into it. The presentation is group work, so 13-mins each of talking there abouts


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> It's a lot of work, but manageable if you devote enough time and study into it. The presentation is group work, so 13-mins each of talking there abouts


Well that's alright though. Not as bad as a full 40 min presentation. 

And yeah, it is a lot of work. Work which I'm not going to do tonight 

Closest assessment is due in 4 weeks, so I'll start work on that this weekend.

But for now, It's me and a quiet night in. (because I've been running since 6AM on 4 hours sleep. Oorah.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My first one is due August 14th, I think. But to do it effectively, we need to use the first 3 weeks of lecture material (plus other resources) so it won't be finished until the day before it's due :/

I was on 3 hours sleep yesterday, and went to bed at 4-ish this morning, woke at 12-ish, I feel pretty good considering


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> HBK>Jericho. Just saying.


Horseshit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope that TV series is Alias, McDreamy. 


Road trip to Dallas Texas today! WHOOOP!*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh, life. is bigger.
It's bigger than you
and you are not me
The lengths that I will go to
The distance in your eyes
Oh no, I've said too much
I set it up.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello boys and girls. I hope you're all up to no good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Getting ready to go pick up my rental car, Kylie and drive about 800 miles.  I hope all is well with you. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie, I am harder than Level 99 of Minesweeper. There is a deluxe tent in my pants. There's a canoe in my pocket, and it's happy to see you. Several other smutty, suggestive innuendo's here.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm always up to no good 

How's things Kylie, Sabby, Jim, Gord?

----

800 miles? Epic adventure


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And speaking of that, the suggestiveness of that post inspired me to look up this song again






Good stuff, very funny. Haven't watched that show in a while.



> I'm always up to no good
> 
> How's things Kylie, Sabby, Jim, Gord?
> 
> ...


Good, just enjoying my morning coffee. How's things over there?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'm always up to no good
> 
> How's things Kylie, Sabby, Jim, Gord?
> 
> ...


Pretty bland. I'm just relaxing. Fucking exhausted.

How are you?



Pyro™ said:


> And speaking of that, the suggestiveness of that post inspired me to look up this song again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha. That's pretty damn good.

I watched the South Park movie earlier. Still hilarious 10 years on.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Getting ready to go pick up my rental car, Kylie and drive about 800 miles.  I hope all is well with you. *


Very exciting! Get into plenty of trouble while you're gone. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, I am harder than Level 99 of Minesweeper. There is a deluxe tent in my pants. There's a canoe in my pocket, and it's happy to see you. Several other smutty, suggestive innuendo's here.


Oh my. :$:$
Hello to you too my dear.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Pretty bland. I'm just relaxing. Fucking exhausted.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


Classic comedy never seems to age. I just watched Clerks the other day and it's still one of the funniest movies ever made despite it being made in 1993.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I laughed so hard during Clerks 2 that my sides hurt. Absolutely adored the LotR vs Star Wars bashing



Pyro™;7504312 said:


> Good, just enjoying my morning coffee. How's things over there?





Jim Coptafeel said:


> How are you?


Things are great, just been watching some Robot Chicken on youtube and playing around on photoshop


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Gord. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'm always up to no good
> 
> How's things Kylie, Sabby, Jim, Gord?
> 
> ...


I already know that Ben. 

How are you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Kylie. 



> I laughed so hard during Clerks 2 that my sides hurt. Absolutely adored the LotR vs Star Wars bashing


"Hey Randall (holds up onion ring): "One Ring to rule them all""

"And you wonder why no chick'll let you stick your cock in her."

:lmao


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy shit, that looks hilarious :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's an amazingly funny movie, try maybe the funniest bit: Pillowpants


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I've never seen Clerks, I may check it out.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Alex!! 



Pyro™ said:


> Hi Kylie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you Gord?

:lmao I think you've shown me that clip before. Funny as hell.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sleepy Jimmy is sleepy.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Alex!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Kylie <3. How's it going?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sleepy Jimmy is sleepy.


Awwww.  Sounds like you need to rest hun (even though I'm selfish and want you to stick around :$:$)



IC said:


> Hey Kylie <3. How's it going?


<3 

I'm alright thanks. Just finished watching Transformers. How are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sleepy Jim missed his jungle girl earlier :side:

Alex!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww.  Sounds like you need to rest hun (even though I'm selfish and want you to stick around :$:$)


Probably.

Selfish Kylie? Whowouldathunkit.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Sleepy Jim missed his jungle girl earlier :side:


Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh

Jungle life
You're far away from nothing
It's all right
You won't miss home
Take a chance
Leave everything behind you
Come and join me
Won't be sorry
It's easy to survive

Jungle life
We're living in the open
All alone like Tarzan Boy
Hide and seek
We play along while rushing cross the
forest
Monkey business on a sunny afternoon

:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Alex!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good Kylie.  How are you?

I didn't know I showed you that before, but I've posted it in this section a lot (speaking of which, you should post in more threads in this section than just this one )


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww.  Sounds like you need to rest hun (even though I'm selfish and want you to stick around :$:$)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine thanks. Did you enjoy the movie?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Sleepy Jim missed his jungle girl earlier :side:
> 
> Alex!


Hey Ben, wassup?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Probably.
> 
> Selfish Kylie? Whowouldathunkit.


I can be selfish when I want to be. :$ Sometimes it's for a good reason and sometimes it isn't. 



Pyro™;7504579 said:


> Very good Kylie.  How are you?
> 
> I didn't know I showed you that before, but I've posted it in this section a lot (speaking of which, you should post in more threads in this section than just this one )


That's great Gord.  I'm incredibly tired so I'm about to head off to bed. :$

I'm sure you have as I haven't seen the movies yet and you were telling me about how funny they are. I could post in other threads, but I like being exclusively in this thread. 

EDIT - I did enjoy the movie thanks Alex. I want to go see the sequel but I'm broke. :$


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much, finished the work I wanted to get done tonight, might get some sleep soon enough


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Bed time for me gentlemen. Goodnight. <3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I can be selfish when I want to be. :$ Sometimes it's for a good reason and sometimes it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww 

Well, you have a great sleep. Bye.  <3


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Love the usertitle Pyro

Truth ~ AC/DC is giving me a mind orgasm atm


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie floats my boat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Love the usertitle Pyro
> 
> Truth ~ AC/DC is giving me a mind orgasm atm


It has a double meaning as well.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, didn't even notice the Punk themed avatars and sigs. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's more of a dig at Jeff than because of the Punk theme. In fact I only have a Punk theme to dig at Jeff. 

He's been awesome lately though, turned me into a fan. Used to not like him previously. Can't wait until he gets the back belt, it can't happen soon enough. Or Jericho, but they won't give it to him.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Truth: El Hijo del Santo sucks. Not the wrestler, never seen a match with him in, but anyone who uses his name for their username on a forum.

Random, I know, but I'm sure someone will understand it... 

Truth 2: Pyro speaks the truth, Jeff should never have won the title, and Punk should get it back soon.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Gotta watch him now if he's turned you into a fan. You used to say he wasn't anything that special at all. I was also kinda bored with him initially.

btw I watched most of the episodes of the first season of Family Guy. The show's ace.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

PYRO liking PUNK, the worlds gone made.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice sig. Really nice sig.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Role Model said:


> PYRO liking PUNK, the worlds gone made.


Actually, when Pyro starts to like Orton, then the words gone mad.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

VOICES IN MY HEAD sig plz


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I just printed off 45 pages of journal articles to read through by Thursday for my paired assessement task. Joy!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Gotta watch him now if he's turned you into a fan. You used to say he wasn't anything that special at all. I was also kinda bored with him initially.
> 
> btw I watched most of the episodes of the first season of Family Guy. The show's ace.


He wasn't anything special when he didn't have a character and just came out, wrestled and won titles. Now he's being given his character back, cutting promos, actually being entertaining.

Try this promo from NOC. Starts at 2:02, it's a fairly sizable promo. It's the second best promo of the year, behind the one where Jericho slaughtered Edge on SmackDown! about 2 weeks ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_vrBmwL4s0

As for the other thing, :happy: that's all I've got to say about that. I knew it'd be up your alley.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

As much as I like Jericho, I think that promo is the best of the year so far.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Punk is awesome right now. He better get the belt back pretty soon.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

CM PUNK


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just saw a picture of Christian Bale during one of his new movie shoots. Here's the picture. 

http://www.bostonherlad.com/track/inside_track/view.bg?articleid=1187509&srvc=track&position=4


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Lover, You Should've Come Over


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm Coming, Lover.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder if I would look sexier in a gold bar


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Big Brother is a terrible show.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rewatched LotR 1 and 2. Pretty epic.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

POD were you posting back on this site in 07? If not, I have no remembrance.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - First post on this site in years .


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch™ said:


> I wonder if I would look sexier in a gold bar


No, the green bar is sexier.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killswitch™ said:


> POD were you posting back on this site in 07? If not, I have no remembrance.


Yeah used to be on here all the time from bout 05-07.

been awhile.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah when your user name popped up it looked familiar. Welcome back? :$


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

POD said:


> Yeah used to be on here all the time from bout 05-07.
> 
> been awhile.



I remember you.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Welcome back to WF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

what Derek said


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

POD~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- No D'Lo on BTR tonight. Lame.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I can't get used to seeing Jonathan Coachman on SportsCenter.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

He's a fuckin' tool.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Big Show's attire looks pretty terrible.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch™ said:


> I wonder if I would look sexier in a gold bar


*blue


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^

* Black


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like Favre is going to stay retired.

I'm sure the Vikings would have appreciated him telling them that a few months ago.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Now that Favre is retiring and not signing with the Vikings, the Vikings should look into signing Vick.



WWF said:


> Truth - Big Show's attire looks pretty terrible.


It's supposed too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rosenfels will take 'em to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

blue crush is on my tv


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Waiting for Sports Center to talk about Shaq's appearance on Raw last night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you picked a bad day

favrecenter


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder if Vince is thinking about Shaq vs. Show for SummerSlam.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even if he wanted for it to happen, there's no way Shaq would be allowed to do it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just seen Show's new outfit. WTF.:sad:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Which is kind of stupid in my opinion if the NBA is holding him back. If he works it properly he wouldn't get injured. Come on, stupid ass David Arquette had a couple of matches, and he wasn't even injured.

Show vs Shaq (not at Summerslam, but yesterday) would have been interesting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm so glad Favre decided to retire and won't be rabidly hated every time he steps foot in Wisconsin now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shaq is kinda more important than Arquette. He has to help get The King a Ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh, after they grabbed each other's necks, Show would just chokeslam him and that would be it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


> *blue





TheSoulTaker said:


> ^
> 
> * Black


LOVE YOU GUYS TOO


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- apparently Shaq = ratings


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm highly upset Shaq didn't give us any of his awesome impromptu poetry last night.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hey


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Ownage.  How are you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

getting paid 22 mill this year, shaq isnt wrestling anyone


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah.Hi.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

good u?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth- i hate my tv reception.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> getting paid 22 mill this year, shaq isnt wrestling anyone


Dennis Rodman did.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

shaq is not as big of a bad ass.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He could also get hurt doing his reality show where he challenges other athletes.

Truth- finally found my keys to my truck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rodman arm dragging Lex Luger is the greatest moment in WCW history


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> getting paid 22 mill this year, shaq isnt wrestling anyone


22 million?? Shit I should have been an athlete. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yeah.Hi.


Hi Jimmy. 



Ownage™ said:


> good u?


Not too bad thanks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW    



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie


How are you dear?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

baseball players have even more obscene contracts.

some players in the NBA get paid millions to sit on the bench.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Decided to ditch college and spend the whole day in my boxers, hooray.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> WCW
> 
> 
> 
> How are you dear?


I am sad. Been coughing since I woke up. Better not be getting a cold :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie 

Isn't the NBA league minimum a mil?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Decided to ditch college and spend the whole day in my boxers, hooray.


I'm assuming there was a lot of tissues and lotion used during said whole day?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

went for a run today. I want a crazy salary when I grow up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> I'm assuming there was a lot of tissues and lotion used during said whole day?


With the added addition of your sig, I don't think he's going to be going anywhere today.



Ownage™;7506606 said:


> went for a run today. I want a crazy salary when I grow up.


You'd have to pay me a crazy salary to make me run.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> I'm assuming there was a lot of tissues and lotion used during said whole day?


that's any day bro


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a better Jump shot then most of the worst NBA players. And a good layup. I should warm benches.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> baseball players have even more obscene contracts.
> 
> some players in the NBA get paid millions to sit on the bench.


I can sit on a bench too. Maybe I should play NBA. 



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Decided to ditch college and spend the whole day in my boxers, hooray.


Hi Jay.  I think that's more than enough information there. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I am sad. Been coughing since I woke up. Better not be getting a cold :sad:


Awwww that's not good.  I hope you're not getting sick. Have hot water with lemon and honey. That helps. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww that's not good.  I hope you're not getting sick. Have hot water with lemon and honey. That helps. :$


Yeah. Me too, but knowing my luck, I will. I usually get sick around this time of year anyway, and I spent most of monday sitting next to my friend who's sick atm. :sad:

Yes Ma'am


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-Kick ass servers. The 60 second thing started counting up.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Aussie/kingofkings/Coptafeel/WCW and others

Watching South Park while I download some more of Family Guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Random discussion thread.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/464581-wf-btb-btb.html

Wondering how much will the BTB guys jump on me if I post in there. Referencing them being 2 years late, and the terrible, terrible way they are portraying Mac.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Do we have one?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought this was the thread where I told the truth.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Jesus christ looking at the MK video from Headliner's sig really shows how far graphics has come.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nobody tells the truth anymore. Except Will.

Yea, graphics has game along way Jay. Look back at Nintendo to go even more back in time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

reminds me of how much better games used to be tbf


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/464581-wf-btb-btb.html
> 
> Wondering how much will the BTB guys jump on me if I post in there. Referencing them being 2 years late, and the terrible, terrible way they are portraying Mac.


Probably pretty badly, but it would be worth it. Yours was actually entertaining.

Truth: Saw the MW2 multiplayer vid yesterday....actually looks pretty sweet, but kinda Team Fortress esque in a way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty much. Just destroyed my cousin in Trilogy yesterday in 3 on 3 mode.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/464581-wf-btb-btb.html
> 
> Wondering how much will the BTB guys jump on me if I post in there. Referencing them being 2 years late, and the terrible, terrible way they are portraying Mac.


Who cares? YOU HAVE THE POWAH!!!!

Do it. DOOOO IT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Probably pretty badly, but it would be worth it. Yours was actually entertaining.
> 
> Truth: Saw the MW2 multiplayer vid yesterday....actually looks pretty sweet, but kinda Team Fortress esque in a way.


Yea, they are pretty ruthless kiddies. More serious than the serious business rants movement.


will94 said:


> Who cares? YOU HAVE THE POWAH!!!!
> 
> Do it. DOOOO IT!


Don't tempt me.:$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Yea, they are pretty ruthless kiddies. More serious than the serious business rants movement.
> 
> Don't tempt me.:$


The only thing that's srs biz on this forum is the GFXL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> The only thing that's srs biz on this forum is the GFXL.


Really? The place where Merce did a few spinoffs of WWF with a GFX touch to it? I did see a few arguments between *World title* contenders though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

These e-readings are putting me to sleep :/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Really? The place where Merce did a few spinoffs of WWF with a GFX touch to it? I did see a few arguments between *World title* contenders though.


Shhh...trying to maintain kayfabe here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

tbf, with a title like that, it could be any HHH promo since 2004 (ish).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H is more badass than Stone Cold, more flashy and fabulous than Ric Flair.

The Game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> tbf, with a title like that, it could be any HHH promo since 2004 (ish).


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Honestly that promo with Orton was great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

it was a hhh promo which makes that pretty much impossible


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HBK is going to have to come out and bail Triple H's ass out for like the 93991284th time when Triple H starts getting his ass beat, and he realizes he's not that tough.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WCW said:


>


*I'M GON-NA OVER-EM-PHA-SISE EV-ERY SYL-LA-BLE*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yeah. Me too, but knowing my luck, I will. I usually get sick around this time of year anyway, and I spent most of monday sitting next to my friend who's sick atm. :sad:
> 
> Yes Ma'am


Aww I hope that's not the case though. :$ *hugs* Try and rest as much as you can. 

Cheeky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

DUR GAME


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hhhaters


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Headliner said:


> HBK is going to have to come out and bail Triple H's ass out for like the 93991284th time when Triple H starts getting his ass beat, and he realizes he's not that tough.


Obv. And then the inevitable boring as fuck feud throughout summer, leading up to Rasslemania. 



Aussie said:


> Aww I hope that's not the case though. :$ *hugs* Try and rest as much as you can.
> 
> Cheeky.


Fanx u 

*hugs*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Wasn't embarrassingly bad. Guess I like HHH. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Fanx u
> 
> *hugs*


You're welcome.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Make a Toast


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

A toast to what?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

A toast to how awesome you both are.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

To you being the best smod.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't say I'm the best.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

A toast to the awesomeness of Punk and his new heel character.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

might well rename the forum to CMPunkMarksForum.com


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ken Anderson said:


> might well rename the forum to CMPunkMarksForum.com


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm no smark, boy.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not bitter. But just look at the punk gifs and avys for the last few weeks..

Incredible.. about 50% of the population here, i should say.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm a Punk mark and proud, and have been for awhile now.

Can't blame people for getting on board. Besides, around here, all you have to do is become a heel and BAM! -- the IWC is all over your rod.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's the heel flavor of the month on the forum. Happens all the time.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

this will last longer than a month.. and will continue past next wm where punk pins Undertaker clean.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Punk was booked pretty weakly as champ, and he just lost the belt. Lets not go crazy and think anything like that will happen.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Fuckin headache.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Derek said:


> :lmao
> 
> Punk was booked pretty weakly as champ, and he just lost the belt. Lets not go crazy and think anything like that will happen.



judging from the rate of push he's been getting in the last 1 1/2 yrs.. i wouldn't bet against that (ending UT streak)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He was booked as an even weaker champ this year than last year.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Gentlemen...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kylie...



will94 said:


> I'm a Punk mark and proud, and have been for awhile now.
> 
> Can't blame people for getting on board. Besides, around here, all you have to do is become a heel and BAM! -- the IWC is all over your rod.


That's true, but I for one am not a fan now because he's a heel, I'm a fan because he just has a character and is cutting good promos. There was no reason up until after Extreme Rules for anyone to be a fan of his, unless they knew him from the old days before WWE. Not because he was bad but just because there was no reason, and I think that's what people are celebrating probably more than anything, a reason to care.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DEAD THREAD.

Gord, what's your opinion on family guy season 7? I only remember watching a few episodes at the beginning, and Stewie on Steroids, just wana know if its worth watching.

Thought i'd ask the big fan in yourself.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Gord & Kenny.  How are you both?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I had a completely fucked up day yesterday.

Might wana call me to hear about it, lol.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Real Madrid is looking good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Gord & Kenny.  How are you both?


I'm good, thanks. How are you?



> Gord, what's your opinion on family guy season 7? I only remember watching a few episodes at the beginning, and Stewie on Steroids, just wana know if its worth watching.
> 
> Thought i'd ask the big fan in yourself.


Well, I haven't seen all of it. I've seen volume 7 on DVD which is about half of season 7 and I still think it's hilarious. I would say to watch all of it because that's what I'd do, even if I happened to not like some of it just because you never know what you'll find amongst it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello anyone who's here, which appears only to be Pyro...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF


did you do that vector in your sig?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a surface blur, bro.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh damn :$ almost looked like a vector haha


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, the surface blur is a pretty amazing filter.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Never had even touched that before. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It is, man. It is. A small surface blur (2/15) = win. Gets rid of film grain on crappy pics, too. I use it on pretty much all cuts/pics.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm good, thanks. How are you?


I'm alright thanks. Worn out mostly.



WWF said:


> Hello anyone who's here, which appears only to be Pyro...


I'm here too. :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How are you? ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie, I want to fuck you. that is all.

P.S - Losing my voice :sad:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, I want to fuck you. that is all.
> 
> P.S - Losing my voice :sad:


Very...subtle. :hmm:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Very...subtle. :hmm:


Sometimes ya just gotta take the ball and run with it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Next time I see a chick I like, I'll just go up to her and say "Hey, I wanna fuck you."

Should work.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Thanks for the advice. Next time I see a chick I like, I'll just go up to her and say "Hey, I wanna fuck you."
> 
> Should work.


It depends on the context I guess. If you were in a brothel, that wouldn't be a problem. But in a Library?....yeah...few minor technical issues there. Nothing you can't work around though. Librarians are kinky bitches behind closed doors.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just watched chasers.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> How are you? ;D


Not bad thanks. How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, I want to fuck you. that is all.
> 
> P.S - Losing my voice :sad:


Very forward of you Jimmy...





I'm on the next flight over. 

Awww that's not good.  Plenty of rest for you my dear.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, I want to fuck you. that is all.


wut..


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Very forward of you Jimmy...
> 
> 
> I'm on the next flight over.
> ...


*shrugs*
cool.

Yeah, yeah. I know 
Supposed to do some work tho....



Josh said:


> wut..


idk...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> *shrugs*
> cool.
> 
> Yeah, yeah. I know
> Supposed to do some work tho....


Wow you sound really excited... :roll: 

You know me dear, always worried. :$ 
Resting is more important though Jimmy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Wow you sound really excited... :roll:
> 
> You know me dear, always worried. :$
> Resting is more important though Jimmy.


It's hard to be excited when you're coughing your internal organs out. 

True. You little worrier you.
Probably. Eff it. I'll work tomorrow.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Josh said:


> just watched chasers.


How was it? It was on in the other room, but i was busy playing DOD.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> It's hard to be excited when you're coughing your internal organs out.
> 
> True. You little worrier you.
> Probably. Eff it. I'll work tomorrow.


Awwww I'm sowwy.  *hugs*

Yeah that's me. :$

Good move. Rest now, work later.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lamb Of God & Marilyn Manson are both gonna tour in Moncton 

I'll be going to both, should be Epic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lamb of God is awful, just go see Manson. ~_~


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Lamb of God is awful, just go see Manson. ~_~


Lamb Of God are better then Manson imo.

well that could be because Lamb Of God are one of my favorite bands.

I'll go see both though for sure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, well, your opinion. I've tried them and their songs are so flat...uninteresting. 

I'm sticking with Iced Earth for my "dark" music. Though they're not exactly the same style as Lamb of God. Mercifully...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I like Manson.

Hate Lamb of God though


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See, Kenny knows what's up. 

LOG = snoozefest.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> LOL, well, your opinion. I've tried them and their songs are so flat...uninteresting.
> 
> I'm sticking with Iced Earth for my "dark" music. Though they're not exactly the same style as Lamb of God. Mercifully...


What songs you try?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, enough to know that they suck. This has been scattered across different time periods though since I tend to give bands more than 1 chance. The most recent instance of such was all of their Sacrament album. Not into it at all.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Marilyn Manson - This is the new shit.

Good song.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought Sacrament was great personally.

You try anything off Wrath? The album has a different sound to there previous releases. Set To Fail is a good song.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WWF said:


> Thanks for the advice. Next time I see a chick I like, I'll just go up to her and say "Hey, I wanna fuck you."
> 
> Should work.


40% strike rate 8*D



Jim Coptafeel said:


> It depends on the context I guess. If you were in a brothel, that wouldn't be a problem. But in a Library?....yeah...few minor technical issues there. Nothing you can't work around though. *Librarians are kinky bitches behind closed doors*.


Someone's seen Tomcats 

----------------

Tired, over reading journals and it's only 3rd day of semester. Oh well, get a nice sleep before 2 more days of uni stuff


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MetalX said:


> I thought Sacrament was great personally.
> 
> You try anything off Wrath? The album has a different sound to there previous releases. Set To Fail is a good song.


Maybe, but I don't recognize the name of the album. I'll look at it, but I'm not gonna be into the band so there's not much sense trying.

Truth ~ Listening to Dante's Inferno again, gotta stop. Getting out of hand how much I love it. 











oh yeah


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww I'm sowwy.  *hugs*
> 
> Yeah that's me. :$
> 
> Good move. Rest now, work later.


*hugs*

obv.

Yeah....except it's what I told myself yesterday. Eventually, It's just going to keep going until I get to the day before the assessment is due and I've done fuck all. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> 40% strike rate 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A reference I didn't know about when I made it. ohmy.

Truth: Inorit Ben. Didn't sign up for this shit :no:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Out referencing Jim...:shocked:

And off to bed I go. Later folks/ladies


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

inorit. Take a screenshot, It'll last longer 

G'night Ben.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> *hugs*
> 
> obv.
> 
> Yeah....except it's what I told myself yesterday. Eventually, It's just going to keep going until I get to the day before the assessment is due and I've done fuck all.




But you're not feeling well so you need to rest. Besides, you could wait until an hour before it's due, type it up in a few minutes, hand it in and pass with flying colours.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm glad you have faith in my Kylie...even when I don't. 

Truth: Gonna go to bed soon. Exhausted.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Of course I do Jimmy. And you should have faith in yourself.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah...I know 

Truth: 1 packet of Butter Menthols later and it still hurts to talk/cough. :sad:

Double Truth: Bed Time, methinks. Goodnight


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Strepsils are better for you hun. 

Goodnight <3


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Just logged in, and received some points from Rated R™...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jon


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jon


Hi you, i mean Kylie, . Wassup?

Truth: Trying to get my PC/ITunes to work again, after i had to reboot the PC after it crashed 5 mins ago....Yeah working fine thank god for that, life without ITunes is like life without chocolate just aint worth it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening spammers


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I think I'm a scratch ticket addict. I've won at least over $50 within the last few days but now I'm trying to push it. Luckily, I finally decided to stop for now.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

born in this world as it all falls apart.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just woke up.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

What time is it in Idaho, derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

1:24 PM.

I slept in longer than I wanted to.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: here.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

What's up.



PF69 said:


> I think I'm a scratch ticket addict. I've won at least over $50 within the last few days but now I'm trying to push it. Luckily, I finally decided to stop for now.


I used to play them but not anymore. Never won anything substantial. I know a guy who won $1000 though. Makes me want to play it again.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

About to upload ECW, you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hate it when that happens.

SWITCH How are ya?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Also here. Sort of.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey.



Killswitch™;7509119 said:


> About to upload ECW, you?


Just posting and thinking about going shopping in a little bit.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> SWITCH How are ya?


<3

Been good as any other, you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

M'alright, barely done anything today though, it's just pissed itself down all day. Bad times.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

NOLO KING = no ratings


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

omg pepsicle switch alex adr

<3


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

<3

~~~


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

instant boner omfg


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

totally?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hell ya it was like bitch im da bomb like tick, tick, tick


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I got a message on my voicemail last night that a place I'd like to work for wants me to come in for an interview.

I called back today and they said that they already had mass interviews today. Lame.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

did you feel like smacking the bitch? i would have


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah. The lady who actually called me had already left for the day. Chances look slim that I'm getting the job.

And I had such a great day yesterday.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Wagwan mandem's


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I got a message on my voicemail last night that a place I'd like to work for wants me to come in for an interview.
> 
> I called back today and they said that they already had mass interviews today. Lame.


Mass interviews as in group interviews? I heard it's really hard to get a job from one of those.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Mass interviews as in group interviews? I heard it's really hard to get a job from one of those.


I'm not sure. The impression I got was that there were group interviews, but I didn't learn much from talking to the person on the phone.

Yeah, I'm almost positive I have no chance of getting the job. Kinda put me in a bad mood.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Well good luck


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm not sure. The impression I got was that there were group interviews, but I didn't learn much from talking to the person on the phone.
> 
> Yeah, I'm almost positive I have no chance of getting the job. Kinda put me in a bad mood.


If it is a group interview, they look for real positive and assertive people, even if you're not as qualified as some of the other people in the interview. I guess it also depends what kind of job it is and how much interaction you'll have with the public.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Work is so fucking lame. Gone 13 hours a day, dealing with fucking retards who can't follow simple procedures, and more and more and more responsibilities for our team as time goes on as if it's supposed to be better somehow.

Speaking of retards, been helping someone with their "college" math. Seriously, if you can't do 7th grade level algebra drop out and save yourself some money. If the equation y=mx+b is above your comprehension and you're over 12 years old, shoot yourself or get a job at McDonald's please.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Zzzzz


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

This thread is getting quieter and quieter everyday.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Make an effort Kylie. :no:

<3 : $


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy your attempts at a heel turn fail every time. Just stick to being sweet. 

<3


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy your attempts at a heel turn fail every time. Just stick to being sweet.
> 
> <3


:sad:
...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awwww I'm sowwy. :$

Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> This thread is getting quieter and quieter everyday.


*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You stretched the damn page. I should ban you for that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW    

Now that's the kind of noise I was looking for.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have nothing else to add unfortunately


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TOM SELLECK'S MUSTACHE


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Burt Reynolds' Mustache


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's a good one too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sean Connery's Beard


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He can do no wrong.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Katie Holmes...Tom Cruise's beard


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Only I can pull off a heel turn.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

mite go for a sleep soon


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

same here


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ITS ONLY 3PM JOSH.

or are you sleeping before the cricket?

HI ALL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Josh & Derek. 



Kenny McSex said:


> Only I can pull off a heel turn.


I don't believe you could Kenny. 



Killswitch™ said:


> :side:


Switch!  <333333


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Got the due date for my major presentation - due in 3 months, woot, some breathing space for the other essays and time to build a kickass preso.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

3 months? They should be making it harder for you Ben.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey. Is WCW here? I want to kill him then piss on his grave for stretching the page.

Truth: Kylie, you're mean. And no I'm not alright. I feel horrible.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well it was dependant on the topic we chose. The first presentations start in 2 weeks time, and run all semester, so it was a matter of when you wanted to do it.

It's odd how after 3 semesters of study, we're still meeting people that we haven't seen before. Until today, I'd seen my partner around but never known her name. Now I do 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I started uni. And there's a possibility that I'll have a presentation in a few weeks.

I have 3-4 presentations, gay.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They beat essays, that's for sure


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hey. Is WCW here? I want to kill him then piss on his grave for stretching the page.
> 
> Truth: Kylie, you're mean. And no I'm not alright. I feel horrible.


Look it this way, he keeps things interesting around here. 

Me? How am I mean?    

Awww I'm sorry to hear that Jimmy.  *hugs*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Well it was dependant on the topic we chose. The first presentations start in 2 weeks time, and run all semester, so it was a matter of when you wanted to do it.
> 
> It's odd how after 3 semesters of study, we're still meeting people that we haven't seen before. Until today, I'd seen my partner around but never known her name. Now I do 8*D


Seems odd they would give some people only 2 weeks for the presentation and others 3 months. But that might just me me. :$


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Me? How am I mean?
> 
> Seems odd they would give some people only 2 weeks for the presentation and others 3 months. But that might just me me. :$


Oh yes, you're mean under that sweet and innocent exterior.

The way it's designed is that for amount of weeks in the semester, a different topic is covered each week through the presentation. Since it's entirely optional for what topic is done, the timeframe is either an advantage or disadvantage when selected. They wouldn't have 8 40-min presentations on the one day.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I am not mean! 

Ah ok, I follow what you mean now. That just confused me a little. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Look it this way, he keeps things interesting around here.
> 
> Me? How am I mean?
> 
> Awww I'm sorry to hear that Jimmy.  *hugs*


I guess.

You're mean because you don't post in here enough. and you said I was a shit heel. :sad:

*hugs*

Truth: CoD.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim, you are a bad heel, since you're too good of a face 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm a tweener.


I think.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Tired.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i am so tired


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I guess.
> 
> You're mean because you don't post in here enough. and you said I was a shit heel. :sad:
> 
> ...


I'm sowwy.  I said you're too sweet and nice to be a heel, it's a compliment not an insult dear.  <3



Derek said:


> I'm a tweener.
> 
> 
> I think.


Yeah I'd believe that. It's hard to tell whether you're a face or a heel. 

I'm a babyface without a doubt. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Yeah I'd believe that. It's hard to tell whether you're a face or a heel.


Yeah, it really depends on my mood.

And you were voted nicest member, of course you are a babyface.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

hey fellas


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hay There.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Let Justin know what you think of the video. Call him at 404.665.3410.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hai 



Derek said:


> Yeah, it really depends on my mood.
> 
> And you were voted nicest member, of course you are a babyface.


Look at it this way Derek, you keep everyone guessing. 

I know, but Ben and Jimmy said I was mean.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mean is too much credit :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can be a heel.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sure you can Kenny.... 

Ben, be nice!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm like the neutrel geezer walking by randomly. 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

OMG Tony!!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tony...can you be Dolph. I'll be Maria :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you are.
And I was stoned at the time. SWERVE!~~!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Tony...can you be Dolph. I'll be Maria :side:


So you're suggesting gay sex? Sounds like a plan! 8*D



Aussie said:


> OMG Tony!!!!


KY-LIE.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Well you are.
> And I was stoned at the time. SWERVE!~~!


I'm not mean. 
 That's quite a swerve there.



Alcoholic said:


> KY-LIE.


How are you dearest?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm not mean.
> That's quite a swerve there.
> 
> 
> ...


Did I say stoned? I meant sick.
whoops :side:

Truth: How come I don't get a "how are you dearest? "
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello DEAREST EVERYONE


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McSex. w/Fries & Coke.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mcsex will do enough for you, and more.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim, you don't get one because she's mean


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aussie as a heel.

I'd mark.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I want to supersize my McSex.

Truth: Kylie's being a bitch. Slap Derek in the face with a swivel chair.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Very immature mocking me like that Kenny. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Did I say stoned? I meant sick.
> whoops :side:
> 
> Truth: How come I don't get a "how are you dearest? "
> ...


:lmao I'm sure that's what you meant dear. 

Because I give you plenty of hugs and e-love Jimmy. *hugs* 

EDIT - Hey I'm not being a bitch.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kylie, you bitch. 

Jim, stick your supersize up your ass.

Fuck you all.

HEEL TURN SWERVE!!1_111


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Bite me Kenny!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey kenny, liverpool sux


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> :lmao I'm sure that's what you meant dear.
> 
> Because I give you plenty of hugs and e-love Jimmy. *hugs*
> 
> EDIT - Hey I'm not being a bitch.


obv. :side:

Trying to suck up to me? disgusting :no:

YES YOU YOU DID BRETT. YES YOU DID.
wait...wut.



Kenny McSex said:


> Kylie, you bitch.
> 
> Jim, stick your supersize up your ass.
> 
> ...


Hay. Fuck you Budday.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I must say, I was very mistaken at the Harry Potter books. I've read the first 2, and I'm captivated.

However, I must put down the books to do assignments


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I must say, I was very mistaken at the Harry Potter books. I've read the first 2, and I'm captivated.
> 
> However, I must put down the books to do assignments


You're a ****** and a childish freak. I hope you get bludgeoned to death by an owl. 

or something.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bloody muggle


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You're *not* a wizard, Harry Benjy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a Squib :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> obv. :side:
> 
> Trying to suck up to me? disgusting :no:
> 
> ...




Well if you can't take a compliment... :$

Huh?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah poor mudblood...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'm a Squib :side:





Stone Cold sXe said:


> Ah poor mudblood...


Ben's new gimmick is worse than *The Rof*. and that's saying something.



Aussie said:


> Well if you can't take a compliment... :$
> 
> Huh?




Pulp Fiction...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Pulp Fiction...




Ah that explains it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

EXPECTO PATRONUM


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

It's fukin hot here.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: I'm here, .


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He Who Shall Not Be Named


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> EXPECTO PATRONUM


Dementors, eh?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You know who.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The dark lord!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lord Voldermort.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> The dark dork lord!


ftfy.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

~_~ <== This is me not dignifying sXe's harry potter gimmick with an insult.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> ~_~ <== This is me not dignifying sXe's harry potter gimmick with an insult.


Pretty apt reaction imo.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Chris. What's up?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Was petrified just like 30 minutes ago.

Hey fellas.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Not too much, Jimbo. How are ya?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

A bit crook atm. Got a cold. 
Actually gonna get an early night now, because I've got uni tomorrow. :sad:

Ciao peeps.

P.S - Downloaded Fight Club the other day. Gonna watch it tomorrow when I get home. G'night/morning/bye all.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey BTW! 

See ya Jim.

watchin' South Park


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Excuse me, but does anyone know someone who is giving away premium for credits? Thanks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Evening Hobos, I'm back from teh shithole known as London


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't you say that coming from Glasgow?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

one time


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

at band camp?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here for a little while.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Truth: Just watch the modern warfare 2 multiplayer trailer and am both excited and kinda disappointed. Gameplay and interactivity looks immense but the graphics don't look as good.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Truth - Almost at 18K rep points. 



Tenacious.C. said:


> Truth: Just watch the modern warfare 2 multiplayer trailer and am both excited and kinda disappointed. Gameplay and interactivity looks immense but the graphics don't look as good.


I thought it looked pretty good. I enjoyed Modern Warfare, didn't buy COD 5, but I'm probably going to buy COD 4: 2.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Rep'd.



Tenacious.C. said:


> Truth: Just watch the modern warfare 2 multiplayer trailer and am both excited and kinda disappointed. Gameplay and interactivity looks immense but the graphics don't look as good.


The first thing that sprang to mind was that it has an air of Team Fortress to it. The GFX look a little cartoony. But sticking grenades + Ability to use gunship = pretty awesome. And the maps look like they have much more scope.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

The maps/playable area look fucking huge, multi-story buildings, wide open landscapes, long streets. The maps look good but the graphics do look less realistic.

I love the whole customisable perks/call ins. I'm hoping the airship is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I think it's one of those things you get used to in a game. As long as they have a map like Bloc again, I'm happy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

they should have a re-make of downpour.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Agreed. 

Remakes of Bloc, Downpour, and Crossfire would be sweet. 
One of the scenes in the teaser vid shows a gunfight in some sort of greenhouse w/ a long bench and plant pots on it. Could be a Downpour esque map.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jimmy!! 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Jimmmy I hate playing on bloc. That's my must skip. It's just a really meh level no matter how you play it. 

I love the rest of them, and even really like playing wet works despite the whole 'nade fest. I love creek as long as I'm on top of the hill with the house as once your over the back porch, unless your shite at sniping you should rack up a copter in no time.

When I play my PS3 I still pretty much just play cod 4, it's all I need in a computer game at the mo, until the next one.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy!!
> 
> How are you feeling today?


Not good. I'm not going to uni because I feel terrible. Gonna stay in bed.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Hello Kylie


Hi Mike.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not good. I'm not going to uni because I feel terrible. Gonna stay in bed.


Awww I'm so sorry dear.  *hugs*
Staying in bed is a very good idea though. Try and relax and sleep it off. :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey all.

i wanted to sleep longer, but couldnt.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Mike.  How are you?


Bored out of mind , How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kenny McSex said:


> hey all.
> 
> i wanted to sleep longer, but couldnt.


Hi Kenny. 

Sleeping until noon is still sleeping in you lazy thing. 



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Bored out of mind , How are you?


Awww that's not a lot of fun. :$
I'm not too bad thanks. Just at work so I'm keeping myself busy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ROBOCOP


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Kenny.
> 
> Sleeping until noon is still sleeping in you lazy thing.
> 
> ...


I woke up heaps of times this morning, and got outta bed at like 1030

i got a job interview next friday for a call centre , was good because my friend who works there said id have to keep calling, but i got a face-to-face interview on the spot!!

I HOPE I GET A FUCKING JOB, FINALLY.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> ROBOCOP


WCW  



Kenny McSex said:


> I woke up heaps of times this morning, and got outta bed at like 1030
> 
> i got a job interview next friday for a call centre , was good because my friend who works there said id have to keep calling, but i got a face-to-face interview on the spot!!
> 
> I HOPE I GET A FUCKING JOB, FINALLY.


But you still didn't get out of bed until 10.30am. I had to get up at 7.30am. 

That's fantastic news!  Good luck with the interview. I'm sure you'll be great.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi everyone


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Bringing back a classic.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi JSL. 



Certs said:


> Bringing back a classic.


Hello. 

Been a while since you've used that banner.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I was going through my photobucket album and decided to give it another run. How are you doing Kylie?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

......


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm glad you decided to use it again. I always liked that one. 
I'm not bad thanks Pat, just spent the last half hour on the phone with my phone company trying to sort out my bill. I managed to sweet talk them into a payment extension and they said because I'm a long term and excellent customer (don't see how since I'm really bad with paying my bills on time) they want to upgrade my phone to the iPhone.

EDIT - Jimmy!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm glad you decided to use it again. I always liked that one.
> I'm not bad thanks Pat, just spent the last half hour on the phone with my phone company trying to sort out my bill. I managed to sweet talk them into a payment extension and they said because I'm a long term and excellent customer (don't see how since I'm really bad with paying my bills on time) they want to upgrade my phone to the iPhone.
> 
> EDIT - Jimmy!!


Oh...time to clear out all the old stock, eh?
Check all the terms and conditions and crap Kylie, but if it's feasible, go for the iPhone.

Kylie!! 

You wouldn't happen to know where I could find a new immune system, do you? :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeeds


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm so fucking BORED.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

So because you were late with your bill, they're giving you an iPhone? Damn, I need to move down there  

I have one and it is awesome, like Jimmy said get it if you can. 

On that note, later everyone. Past my bed time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I did customer service for AT&T for a little while.

They really throw their money around, so I was giving people bill reductions all the time. I saved one lady over $200 by backdating the start date of her unlimited plan. She actually asked to see my supervisor to let her know how happy she was with me. I got a balloon for it.

But the systems they used were complex and they didn't give you much time to adapt, so I quit. I really wish I hadn't.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Oh...time to clear out all the old stock, eh?
> Check all the terms and conditions and crap Kylie, but if it's feasible, go for the iPhone.
> 
> Kylie!!
> ...


I didn't think it was, but according to 3 it is. 
I will Jim. It's only going to be an extra $20 a month on top of what I'm already paying for this phone so it's not too much different. What I'm concerned about are the hidden options and costs that come with the iPhone. They're going to send me the info though. 

<3333 

Awww I'm sorry dear I wish I did. I'm still on the waiting list for mine. 



Certs said:


> So because you were late with your bill, they're giving you an iPhone? Damn, I need to move down there
> 
> I have one and it is awesome, like Jimmy said get it if you can.
> 
> On that note, later everyone. Past my bed time.


Haha yeah something like that. That's why I was shocked. Clearly consistently late bills don't phase them in the "good customer" definition. 

I've heard they're pretty good but I never upgraded to one last year because it was going to cost me an extra $80 per month on to of my bill and I didn't want to pay that. 

Goodnight Pat.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey everybody


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey BTW.

Sorry about how things went down. I know there was nothing I could do, but what happened still sucks.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

It's cool, man. I don't blame anyone but myself.

I got knocked down from Smod to Mod, but I asked to be fully demodded 'cause I don't agree with the advertising rules. I know they're in place and I broke 'em, so I deserved my punishment, but they're really lame. It's not like some random guy is gonna put a forum up that's all of a sudden going to rip everyone away from here and put it out of service, you know?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I know were you're coming from. You weren't some random spammer who only joined to plug another site.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Kylie! Get on MSN if you can, I have a message to deliver to you from someone who doesn't have any way of getting in contact with you.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, but I don't wanna harp on it. What's done is done.

By the way, the URL is www.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Chris!! 

I agree with you Chris, I've never liked the rule. Unfortunately I think its a problem VS has unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I believe it is a VS thing, but I agree with banning random spammers that just join to advertise. I think that a warning should be given to those who actually contribute to the forum. 

But I don't really have a say in the matter.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

There was probably someone who didn't want me to be a smod or something. *shrugs*

What can you do?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

That was a hypothetical question.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

These servers are unbelievable!! :no: 

Chris I can't get on MSN sorry as I'm at work. Who's the message from and can you PM it to me?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

No can do. Sorry. There's a good reason.

I added your MSN, so I'll see you around there sometime. I'm off to bed. Goodnight


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I understand Chris. You can email it to me if you want. It's just my MSN address.  If not I'm sure I'll catch you on MSN soon. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey BTW/Derek/Aussie

Listening to AC/DC


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later BTW.

Watching the Daily Show myself.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> I did customer service for AT&T for a little while.
> 
> They really throw their money around, so I was giving people bill reductions all the time. I saved one lady over $200 by backdating the start date of her unlimited plan. She actually asked to see my supervisor to let her know how happy she was with me. I got a balloon for it.
> 
> But the systems they used were complex and they didn't give you much time to adapt, so I quit. I really wish I hadn't.


That sounds like a pretty sweet job.
Kudos for being one of the few Customer service peeps who aren't total c***s.



Aussie said:


> I didn't think it was, but according to 3 it is.
> I will Jim. It's only going to be an extra $20 a month on top of what I'm already paying for this phone so it's not too much different. What I'm concerned about are the hidden options and costs that come with the iPhone. They're going to send me the info though.
> 
> <3333
> ...


If it's only $20 a month, def. go for it. Main thing to check would be how they charge for data allowance. That's the part that costs a shit load. Especially in Aus.

<3

Damn. Oh well.



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Hey BTW/Derek/Aussie
> 
> Listening to AC/DC


I'd listen to ACDC if I didn't feel like small children were clubbing my brains out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

DEREK

I need a favor, sir.

Can you close this thread?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/462390-wf-fifa-world-cup-2010-simulation.html

RITS isn't finishing it...so I'm just going to start over. I'd like to start with a new thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Not a fan?

Listening to Jay Z now. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> That sounds like a pretty sweet job.
> Kudos for being one of the few Customer service peeps who aren't total c***s.


It was a pretty sweet job except that the database we had to use to find information (which we were required to use on every call) could be a real bitch to navigate. And one of the programs I was supposed to use didn't work for me for several days and when it finally worked for me, I was told that I could not get any extra time to work with it, which is what lead to me quitting.

As for Customer Service People, there are some bitter people that do the job, who don't care too much for other people, but odds are you are talking to somebody that is just trying to do their job and knows what they are and are not allowed to do for customers. They can't always make the customer happy, no matter how much we'd like to.

Its a very mentally draining job with little thanks.


edit- Took care of it Mikey.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Hey BTW/Derek/Aussie
> 
> Listening to AC/DC


Hi Jay.  How are you?

Always an excellent band to listen to. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> If it's only $20 a month, def. go for it. Main thing to check would be how they charge for data allowance. That's the part that costs a shit load. Especially in Aus.
> 
> <3
> 
> Damn. Oh well.


It's $49 a month on top of my talk cap, but I'm already paying $25 a month for the Nokia 6110 I'm using now which is why it's only an additional $20 or so to what I'm paying now. I'm not sure what they charge but it's not something I'd go overboard using anyway. At the moment I just use it for things like sports scores, facebook, MSN (if I ever need it), ringtones and games which is all part of a package through 3 on my contract. I will find out though. Thanks Jimmy. 



I'm sowwy. :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Derek. You're a good man.

I don't care what Headliner/David/Platt/Rajah/Seabs/Mercer/Killswitch/-Mystery- said about you. You're a good man.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Good, you?

Speaking of phones, the Nokia 5530 & 5900 XpressMusic models are gonna be fucking sweet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

what?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

wat...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wut....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

idk...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: here...for how long idk.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Been flexing my admin muscle over at Breaking Benjamin's official site. Bunch of idiots being idiots have required me to stop being so "stealthy" with my "stealth admin" status.

Also getting my ass kicked in UFC Undisputed '09. This game is so lopsided. One fight, I can beat the holy bejeesus out of someone, then in the next fight, I take a punch and I'm knocked out. And all these guys are on the same level of undercard ability too.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I just realised I haven't eaten anything today.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Slept just 5h.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Truth: I am a huge loser. I do nothing right.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

bw281 said:


> Truth: I am a huge loser. I do nothing right.


I like your attitude.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

bw281 said:


> Truth: I am a huge loser. I do nothing right.


I think you need some of Bob Parsons' awesome wisdom:


> *Rule #2 -- Never give up.*
> 
> _Almost nothing works the first time it's attempted. Just because what you're doing does not seem to be working, doesn't mean it won't work. It just means that it might not work the way you're doing it. If it was easy, everyone would be doing it, and you wouldn't have an opportunity._


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth ~ make sure you get to see Smackdown this week. Brilliant show from top to bottom, capped off with a very decent mainevent title match.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

she makes me happy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

One Time.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

your world, is my world.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lemme tell you one time


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Me + You


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

truth: i'm gonna be your one guy, you'll be number one girl. always makin time for you.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

we gon keep keep climbing to the mountain top


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

When I met you girl, my heart went knock knock


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

....:sad:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Helloooo is there anybody in there?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

eff's sake


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

It's cloudy here.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Dead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What the fuck was up with those matching banners of the emo kid on a bike?

Queers?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> What the fuck was up with those matching banners of the emo kid on a bike?
> 
> Queers?


98% likely. 

Srsly, who is that fuckup of a should've been aborted foetus anyway?

Sup Eric?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want to stick a drill into my sinus cavity and get all this shit out of my nose. Its been bothering me for days now. And I need to go to bed. Later james.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lovely. snort Wasabi. that should help.

G'night eric.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey guys 

Slick! Long time no see.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Chris.  How are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

How sweet it is...


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm good, thanks. I'm currently at work, but it's nice and quiet for once, so I don't mind it so much. How 'bout you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Ben. 



BreakTheWalls said:


> I'm good, thanks. I'm currently at work, but it's nice and quiet for once, so I don't mind it so much. How 'bout you?


I'm glad you're well. Hopefully the rest of your day is as nice and easy as it seems to be. 
I'm tired but fine thanks. Just sitting back and trying to relax.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah. Hi. Sup.

Truth: One of my best friends at uni has been apologising profusely for the past 30 mins via txt for giving me her cold/flu bug. Problem is...I already forgave her before she texted. Silly girl.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hey guys.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi everyone


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

just give her your chlamydia in return jim


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I had to rewatch the SD mainevent - marvellous match between the two involved. Brilliant conclusion to the show. Why the fuck can't they book Raw like that?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> just give her your chlamydia in return jim


Yeah...pretty fair trade tbh.

Truth: New sig.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yeah. Hi. Sup.
> 
> Truth: One of my best friends at uni has been apologising profusely for the past 30 mins via txt for giving me her cold/flu bug. Problem is...I already forgave her before she texted. Silly girl.


Jimmy!! 

Awww that's very sweet of her. 



Pyro™ said:


>


*jumps up and down waving* Hi Gord!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy!!
> 
> Awww that's very sweet of her.


Hi Kylie. Bye Kylie 

Truth: I'm actually off to bed. Exhausted 

And yeah, it is. I sorta feel bad for her though. She's the type that will just agonise over any tiny fault she's committed, even after she's apologised about it. 

Anyway, Bed. G'night all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

She was just being kind, sharing it around :side:

I'm not as sympathetic with sick folk - I tend to tease them about...in a nice manner of course [/halo]


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie. Bye Kylie
> 
> Truth: I'm actually off to bed. Exhausted
> 
> ...


Awwww 

Oh dear, the poor girl sounds like me. :$

Goodnight Jimmy. Feel better soon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Girls worry too much about their faults


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> *jumps up and down waving* Hi Gord!!!!


Glad you're so excited to see me.  Hello.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

.............................


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Justin Bieber...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

"Ron Jeremy"


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

"Alex"


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Who's Justin Bieber?

I'm doing your banner atm btw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's the newest of these talentless pop child artists. He released an awful song recently.

I HOPE WWF has him in his sig as a joke.....I hope.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bieber...





Banner better own. 8*D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

One word of advice for young Justin, get a new career.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

WWF said:


> Bieber...
> Banner better own. 8*D


i'm trying something i haven't done before, so it'll either suck or be awesome.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

PF , you will make a good carer advisor.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TheSoulTaker said:


> PF , you will make a good carer advisor.


You're damn right. 

And screw you Reggie Bush for "possibility" cheating on Kim Kardashian. You don't cheat on Kim.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IC said:


> i'm trying something i haven't done before, so it'll either suck or be awesome.


What would that be? :hmm:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

you'll see :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Suspense 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- hey everybody.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Threadgend Killer Indeed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Just got back from playing Pool.

Anyone else here?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Apparently not.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

i am now


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

anyone wanna recommend a film for me to watch? :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spaced Invaders.


Truth-


Spoiler: smackdown



I marked for Punk destroying Hardy with the Danielson elbows


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

:lmao @ someone responding seriously to a "this looks shopped" pic I posted in a mickie james photoshoot thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

That thread is awesome, best thread in that section in....ever. Which says nothing, of course. 

Mark for the old sig, bitches.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I marked when I saw it earlier. Reminded me of your graphics shop, good times


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

It's fun to go diggin' in the crates sometimes. 

And that's an old school hip hop term. Good stuff


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey sup


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Justin Beiber is sup.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

he's on ma youtube, atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watching the X Games.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Girls worry too much about their faults


If you can call them faults. Anyone with half a brain can see it's what makes them, _them_.

[/the most deep thing ever said in this thread, ever]



Certs said:


> It's fun to go diggin' in the crates sometimes.
> 
> And that's an old school hip hop term. Good stuff


Best sig you ever made :side:


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

ROFL

In today's paper, the main headline was 'Michael Jackson' with a huge pic of his face, and underneath (for a separate article) read 'little boys lost'. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> That thread is awesome, best thread in that section in....ever. Which says nothing, of course.
> 
> Mark for the old sig, bitches.


You'd be surprised @ the laughs this thread can provide


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's already August 1st. Fuck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My Birthday is tomorrow. Fuck.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, Happy Birthday WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I appreciate it.










Truth - School starts on the 24th. :/


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No problem. 

As I liked to say when I was your age, Fuck School.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Dubs Dubs EEEEEFFFFFFF*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Took me a minute to realize who you were with the new name PF, lol. Join date was a giveaway though don't see many from that time.

*Truth:* Thinking about scheduling off work during the G20 Summit in November. Bunch of toolbag nutjob protesters who will literally accomplish nothing with their dumbass protests should be out in full force I'd think.

*Truth:* Was watching RAW for a few minutes and I swear, the main event scene seems like watching a rerun with the same guys vs the same guys vs the same guys. People really want to pay to see something like Orton vs. Cena again?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Happy Birthday Dubs Dubs EEEEEFFFFFFF*


My birthday isn't for like 22 1/2 hours, but thanks. 8*D



PF69 said:


> No problem.
> 
> As I liked to say when I was your age, Fuck School.


I agree w/ that statement. I always end up liking school at the end of the year. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ Took me a minute to realize who you were with the new name PF, lol. Join date was a giveaway though don't see many from that time.


I changed it a while ago. Yeah, my join date is a giveaway. There really isn't that many people from 02 that post here regularly anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Was watching RAW for a few minutes and I swear, the main event scene seems like watching a rerun with the same guys vs the same guys vs the same guys. People really want to pay to see something like Orton vs. Cena again?


Raw's had the same main-event for the last couple years now. Orton/Cena/HHH. They've had other guys on and off like Hardy and HBK, but still. Look at all the matches the Orton/Cena/HHH combination have had over the last few years.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> I agree w/ that statement. I always end up liking school at the end of the year. Kinda sucks.


The first day of school was always the worst day of the year for me when I was in school. The last day of school was always the best day of the year for me when I was in school. Summer was the greatest 2+ months of my life when I was in school.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

PF69 said:


> I changed it a while ago. Yeah, my join date is a giveaway. There really isn't that many people from 02 that post here regularly anymore.


Yeah I need to catch up on what's changed. Haven't been here much lately, would login at work but there is too much crazy shit on parts of this site methinks. Plus I don't want things I said in the past to come back to me lol.



Headliner said:


> Raw's had the same main-event for the last couple years now. Orton/Cena/HHH. They've had other guys on and off like Hardy and HBK, but still. Look at all the matches the Orton/Cena/HHH combination have had over the last few years.


True. I was thinking about this coming home the other day. Weird when you compare the 90s to the past decade or so when off the top of my head the only true stars they've built are Batista, Cena, and arguable Edge who was already over to some degree.

Shame because there have been opportunities to let others get a chance time and time again.

*Truth:* I miss summer vacation tbh.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Summer vacation was always the best thing when you were in school.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the week leading up to summer vacation is best, imo. no work, surrounded by friends.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Now, work vacation is the best thing for me since I'm in the working community.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

PF69 said:


> Summer vacation was always the best thing when you were in school.


Yeah I have a 4 day weekend coming up next week and that seems pretty big time for me. 2 1/2 months again would be orgasmic. Weather this summer around here has been crap though overall but being able to sleep would make up for that.

*Truth:* So glad I didn't get this tattoo I was thinking of a few years back. Popped into my mind today when talking to people about them. Good thing I often don't act on my retarded ideas.

edit: Later on fellas


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

See ya, SD.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I actually liked the first day back at school (and now Uni). Gives you a scope of what lies ahead in the next few months, and you can start planning your conquerment of it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I liked the first day of school becuase you got to see people you hadn't seen for a while. And it was a fairly easy day.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I detested school.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

First day of uni is better, because it starts freshers week


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Captain Slow gif made me glad.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> First day of uni is better, because it starts freshers week


My first day of uni was alright...but I they scheduled a tutorial 2 hours after my last lecture, so I was stuck waiting around. That kinda sucked. 



sl0!. said:


> Captain Slow gif made me glad.


First gif I've got to work in decent quality 
Besides, it's such an epic scene.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HAI~~


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you not have anything like freshers week in Aus then Jim?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Do you not have anything like freshers week in Aus then Jim?


I assume that's like a sort of Orientation Week? 
If so, then yeah, we have one the week before uni officially starts (usually runs for ~2-3 days of the week before). Not much happens in it though, just tours of the campus and the like. Quite Boring.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

....................


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stop being so ambiguous, Stalkah.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

ok.

By the way your sig owns so please never change it.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah, so another reason the UK is better than Australia. We get a week of no lectures and a bunch of uni-sponsored bar crawls, events and general drunkenness. It's awesome.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

k. 

Truth:


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> k.
> 
> Truth:


Entertaining as always.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

mc Clarkson.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

wat...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

MC Clarkson's rap >>>>>>>>> Justin "should have been aborted as a foetus" Bieber.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

People in USA don't know Top Gear ?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think they air it over here. IDK tho.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BBC America tbh.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

You don't what you are missing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> BBC America tbh.


That's like channel 200-somethin'. I don't get that here in my room.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sl0!. said:


> You don't what you are missing.


^^^^^^



WWF said:


> That's like channel 200-somethin'. I don't get that here in my room.


How many channels do you have in total?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've only got basic cable in my room (like 70 channels), but if I get a cable box, I'd get a lot more. Like 500 or something.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't have tv in my room anymore, I'm actually quite content.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ I've never really needed one. Got my laptop, youtube & bittorrent. ;D



WWF said:


> I've only got basic cable in my room (like 70 channels), but if I get a cable box, I'd get a lot more. Like 500 or something.


That's ~450 channels too much tbfh.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie.

Truth: Would you like a Jellybaby?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i would


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hey guys


Hey.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> i would


good lad.










sup all.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

would be so keen for a packet right now


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Josh. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie.
> 
> Truth: Would you like a Jellybaby?


Jimmy!!  Are you feeling better?

I would love a hug and a large bottle of alcohol, but a jellybaby is still good thank you. :$



Pyro™ said:


> Hey.


Hi Gord!!  How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> would be so keen for a packet right now


Guess what's lying on my desk atm ;D



Aussie said:


> Jimmy!!  Are you feeling better?
> 
> I would love a hug and a large bottle of alcohol, but a jellybaby is still good thank you. :$


No. I feel pretty shitty. Running a temperature, and I still can't stop coughing. 

I can do 2/3. *hugs*

How are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Gord!!  How are you?


Hi Kylie!!  Great, it's morning, so I'm just starting the day. How are you?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yo aussie, how's things


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Here.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> No. I feel pretty shitty. Running a temperature, and I still can't stop coughing.
> 
> I can do 2/3. *hugs*
> 
> How are you?


Awwww shit I'm sorry Jimmy.  I hope you start feeling better soon.

Thank you. :$ *hugs*

Terrible. I've had an awful weekend so far and it's only Saturday. 



Pyro™ said:


> Hi Kylie!!  Great, it's morning, so I'm just starting the day. How are you?


Good, I'm glad you're doing so well. Hopefully you have a great day ahead of you. 

Not good today.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww shit I'm sorry Jimmy.  I hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> Thank you. :$ *hugs*
> 
> Terrible. I've had an awful weekend so far and it's only Saturday.


Yeah...me too :sad:



Wow, really? What happened?

Truth: IT'S SO FUCKING HOT!!argh.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hot? i am freezing


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> hot? i am freezing


I'm running a temperature. Keep fluctuating between feeling boiling and freezing. Srsly fucking annoying.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i am warm now, life is okay.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lucky you.

Truth: bored.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Josh said:


> yo aussie, how's things


Could be better. How about you?



IC said:


> Here.


Hi Alex. 



Pyro™ said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Meh it's ok. What else is new right?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yeah...me too :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will in the next day or two dear. :$

It's a long story. 

Awww do you have a fever with the cough?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm sure you will in the next day or two dear. :$
> 
> It's a long story.
> 
> Awww do you have a fever with the cough?


Probably. Pretty fucking bored of being sick, really.

I'm here if you feel the need to talk.

Yes. And it sucks. Spent the day in shorts, and alternating between having a blanket wrapped around me or just leaving it on the floor. Bloody horrible day.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Probably. Pretty fucking bored of being sick, really.
> 
> I'm here if you feel the need to talk.
> 
> Yes. And it sucks. Spent the day in shorts, and alternating between having a blanket wrapped around me or just leaving it on the floor. Bloody horrible day.


I can just imagine. 

Thank you, I really appreciate it. 

Awww I'm sorry to hear that.  I know the feeling and it's awful.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I spent my day reading 2 journal articles, and making notes on them. Tomorrow's textbook note-taking.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Good morning (well, it is here anyways) from a hotel room in Lebanon, TN folks.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mornin' Will. How goes it?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pretty good sXe, just waiting around my hotel until I can head to the race track in Nashville for tonight's NASCAR Craftsman Truck Series race.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice. I'm hopeful that Ambrose can have another strong performance in the Sprint Cup race


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

One cannot live while the other survives


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

bumped.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

eating


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey fellas


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup Jay?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Not too much man, just listening to some music and aimlessly browsing around, you?


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

sup jay, what u up 2?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

n2m you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not a lot, might stick a film on in a bit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Saving from page 2...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Gracias.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What's up, man?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

watching Knocked Up.

how about you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Knocked Up is a sick film. Both meaning that it is awesome, and disgusting at the same time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Happy Birthday WWF!*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IC said:


> watching Knocked Up.
> 
> how about you?


I'm watching TV atm. Got back from the Mall a little while ago.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

oh yeah, :hb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. Not for another 5 hours and 15 minutes, though. :hmm:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

fuck you then


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

You guys are a little early.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

GMT > your time zone


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch has entered the building

Sup Switch?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IC said:


> fuck you then


Plz. ;D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

lady blah blah


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah face


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chill the fuck out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

excuse me while i kiss the sky


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No excuses.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watching some Michael Jackson thing on MTV.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Derek can super mods delete rep messages? my latest one stretches the cp and it's irritating

would be much appreciated


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry, I don't have that power. 

In fact, I'm not sure if the admins can even do that.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Admins can do anything.

I assume one or more is currently lurking this thread, care to help :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Someone rep ya with a pic? :hmm:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

no, just a long string of <3s. he won't have realised it was enough to stretch


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If its a person you don't like, you can put them on your ignore list and it should take care of it.

Otherwise PM an Admin and see if they can take care of it.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

It's ok there's no hurry, I'll ask next time someone stops by


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Sorry, I don't have that power.
> 
> In fact, I'm not sure if the admins can even do that.


They can, they had to do it before when some noob was repping people with nude/porn images.

Funny though you say you can't edit rep messages, I'm pretty sure I used to be able to do it way back when.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

All I know is I can't do it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Derek should be an Admin. :hmm:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i used to be love drunk now im just hungover


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> All I know is I can't do it.


Fair enough.

So, what's new everyone? :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Demi Lovato


:fu:.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I would.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> Truth - Derek should be an Admin. :hmm:


I second that motion.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> They can, they had to do it before when some noob was repping people with nude/porn images.
> 
> Funny though you say you can't edit rep messages, I'm pretty sure I used to be able to do it way back when.


We haven't been able to do it for the past year because of some vBulletin error. It's rumored that we can edit older rep messages though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

o.

That sucks. Nice theme, btw. Raiden's one of my all time favourite MK characters.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is the new Mortal Kombat movie ever going to come out. The guy that played Scorpion in the movies said that they begin filming in September. But we'll see.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> I would.


i have. wut


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't care about it unless it's well acted, which seems doubtful. Video game movies do not have a good history.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> o.
> 
> That sucks. Nice theme, btw. Raiden's one of my all time favourite MK characters.


Same here. What's your list of favorite MK characters?


PF69 said:


> Is the new Mortal Kombat movie ever going to come out. The guy that played Scorpion in the movies said that they begin filming in September. But we'll see.


lol that movie was suppose to come out for like 7, 8 years now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't care about it unless it's well acted, which seems doubtful. Video game movies do not have a good history.


I have an interest in it because I'm a fan of the series. I do think that they will have to reboot the whole film franchise after the whole Annihilation crap. But I have heard that some of the original players in the first film will be back like Linden Ashby and Christopher Lambert. 

Headliner, it was supposed be in 99. I remember when I read it in a video game magazine.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> i have. wut


Justin Bieber.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Same here. What's your list of favorite MK characters?
> 
> lol that movie was suppose to come out for like 7, 8 years now.


Eh, I don't know fully, there's so many.

1 and 2 are easy

1 ~ Shao Kahn
2 ~ Scorpion

The rest though, I suppose I'd have to look at the Armageddon roster and compose one from that. 

Raiden, Shang Tsung, Kabal, Ermac, Baraka, Mileena and Reptile I guess are my other top favourites. Sub Zero would be after them, but he's really overrated to me. 

The one character I absolutely can't stand though, the bottom of the barrel, the Jeff Hardy of Mortal Kombat to me is Kitana. I can't stand her. Hate, hate, hate.

EDIT ~ I forgot about Liu Kang, he's on my list of favourites too. Love the whole morphing into a dragon routine.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

GOOOOOORRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO what's so bad about Kitana? 

My favorite are Raiden, Scorpion, Sub-Zero, Noob Saibot, Liu Kang and Shang Tsung.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I always liked Noob Saibot. But my favorite is still Scorpion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mainly those stupid fans, I just hate them. They look awful and so do the moves.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Plus, Mileena is much sexier.


Once you get past the teeth.

Mileena's fatalities are great, though. I love the one where she bites the guy's head off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea, I think Kitana could use a different weapon.

I marked pretty hard when they revealed that Noob was the original Sub-Zero from MK1, and started a rivalry between him and his bro, the current Sub-Zero.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Plus, Mileena is much sexier.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mileena has terrible teeth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So, what's everybody's favourite fatality? 

I still love this one, although part of that is because of my love for Kahn perhaps






Badass.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Speaking of fighting games, the Tekken movie is supposed to be coming out this fall.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really don't know what my favorite fatality is. Got a good amount to choose from. Couple of Scorpion's, Sub's...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's not a true fatality but it's still pretty funny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, there's a lot to choose from. I love Scorpion's classic fire breathing one, Kang's dragon morph and Kung Lao's hat splitter (the one where he slices you down the middle in two)

Now I want to go play MK dammit..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I never liked Babalities and Friendships.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but those were never intended to be taken seriously. They were just jokes that the MK team put in the game because of all the controversy surrounding the fatalities. They decided they'd make fun of them by putting these soft, child like finishers in the game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Kung Lao fatality is the only one I knew how to do on Deadly Alliance. That game might be my favorite from a storyline perspective. It's the only game where the bad guys actually won in the end.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really? DA's fatalities are easy as hell, just look them up on the net. A thousand different sites'll tell you exactly how to do them. They actually made fatalities a lot easier from that game on.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, but those were never intended to be taken seriously. They were just jokes that the MK team put in the game because of all the controversy surrounding the fatalities. They decided they'd make fun of them by putting these soft, child like finishers in the game.


Yeah, I know. But I still didn't like them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Really? DA's fatalities are easy as hell, just look them up on the net. A thousand different sites'll tell you exactly how to do them. They actually made fatalities a lot easier from that game on.


It was the only one I could rememebr without looking up. I knew most of the fatalites on Trilogy though. So maybe my brain could only hold so much lol.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll see it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> It was the only one I could rememebr without looking up. I knew most of the fatalites on Trilogy though. So maybe my brain could only hold so much lol.


Eh, I just print out a list, lol.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn. I should be sleeping.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Someone is cutting bricks up outside and the whine of the engine does little to improve my headache.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You should tell them to FUCK OFF


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WHOOOOOOOO!!!!


















WHOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> You should tell them to FUCK OFF


I can barely talk, let alone yell. 

Hi Sabby.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey LC.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I can barely talk, let alone yell.
> 
> Hi Sabby.


*Hey Jimmy! Why can't you talk? *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hey Jimmy! Why can't you talk? *


I've got a cold, and I've lost my voice.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wtf. my upstairs neighbors are blasting some music. fucking annoying.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope you start feeling better soon! *huggles**


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> wtf. my upstairs neighbors are blasting some music. fucking annoying.


Bang on the ceiling with a broom?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Happy Birthday WWF... 11 minutes and counting! *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Make them stop Mikey, or break bad on them. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WWF said:


> Bang on the ceiling with a broom?


well. theyre playing rock music.

I think it's for me to bust out some rap music on blast. 

just sayin'.

dont fuck with me in a blasting music contest.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Blast out some BIEBER.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Push Jehovah's Witness' pamphlets under their door.  *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

E-birthday Party Time.



Derek said:


> :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


Holy shit. Epic. ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> wtf. my upstairs neighbors are blasting some music. fucking annoying.


I know the feeling. Counter it with immense amounts of shitty german industrial techno. 



LadyCroft said:


> *I hope you start feeling better soon! *huggles**


Thankyou 

*hugs*



WWF said:


> Blast out some BIEBER.


Suicide would be preferable to that imo.

Truth: Happy Birthday WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

'preciate it, Jim.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Any plans for the day?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Going to the mall with my brother & sister, play some pool, hang out with friends, etc...nothing too special.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oh wtf.

it's on, now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Going to the mall with my brother & sister, play some pool, hang out with friends, etc...nothing too special.


Nice. Hope you have a good day.



Mikey Damage said:


> oh wtf.
> 
> it's on, now.





Derek said:


> You should tell them to FUCK OFF


^^^^^^


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

put your mother in a straight jacket


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice going.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wat a shit day the 2nd of august is


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck you, bro.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Fuck salt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sugar, spice and everything nice.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

go back to your home on whore island


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lemme tell you one time


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

weed.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

creed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

speed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's me.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


>


He is my hero.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

futurama.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PF, you are my hero.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope you have a great b-day WWF

Listening to Jay-Z


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> PF, you are my hero.


Why thank you, WWF. And Happy Birthday to you. :hb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Hope you have a great b-day WWF
> 
> Listening to Jay-Z





PF69 said:


> Why thank you, WWF. And Happy Birthday to you. :hb


Thanks guys. :$


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Bob Sagat


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

he died 

:sad:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

what up


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes we're men. Men is what we are.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Postage said:


> he died
> 
> :sad:


Yeah.

R.I.P. Danny


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, KS. I got a question for you. It's about Newport.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rhode Island and Providence Plantations


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Nevermind, KS. I figured out what I needed to know.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

do. want.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

shits tight


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BITCH.

I love you.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

take advantage of my presence now while i'm here son


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

oi switch.

hi.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Love Fest


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch™ said:


> shits tight


sexswitch.



WWF said:


> BITCH.
> 
> I love you.


Bacon and Eggs.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Love Fest is in the air tonight.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

way to copy me w/ same girl in avatar wwf, you cocksucker


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Go bitch to Postage too, while you're at it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

you guys are fuckin' losers for being unoriginal and copying each other


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Go bitch to Postage too, while you're at it.


i will


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch™ said:


> you guys are fuckin' losers for being unoriginal and copying each other


Fuck off, man.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

srsly step your game up boy


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

you better take that back, switch. don't make me deal with you, son


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i'll fuck all y'all up


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Kids. :no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> you better take that back, switch. don't make me deal with you, son


I changed it, you fuckin' pussy.



Killswitch™ said:


> i'll fuck all y'all up


And how would you manage to do that?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

slap you with that e-ban


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> I changed it, you fuckin' pussy.


i was gonna give you a pass, seeing how it's your birthday and all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch™ said:


> slap you with that e-ban


I'll go to your house and steal your Cudi tickets.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

went into a porn shop for the first time (seeing how i just turned 18+) and i was grossed out.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Congrats on going to your first porn shop, KS. Now, I'll be honest. I have never been in one. Yeah, shocking news.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd feel extremely awkward going into/coming out of a porn shop. The local one is right across the strip club, so I guess it wouldn't be _that_ weird.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i go into erotic fiction shops, wut


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch™ said:


> went into a porn shop for the first time (seeing how i just turned 18+) and i was grossed out.





PF69 said:


> Congrats on going to your first porn shop, KS. Now, I'll be honest. I have never been in one. Yeah, shocking news.


There are 3 of those shops within the space of a block down near my uni. Crazy shit. Don't know how they all stay in business...I guess everyone down there are incredibly horny.

That is indeed shocking.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, it's bedtime for me kids. Goodnight and be friendly to yourself and each other.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

powerslide powerslide powerslide
powerslide powerslide powerslide
powerslide powerslide powerslide
powerslide powerslide powerslide
powerslide powerslide powerslide
powerslide powerslide powerslide
powerslide powerslide powerslide
powerslide powerslide powerslide
powerslide powerslide powerslide


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Drake Fails


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Who's Drake? :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hip hop just saved my life


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.last.fm/music/Drake?autostart=1

Semi-famous rapper.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hip Hop saved my life.....because after I listened to that crap I searched for real music.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The only hip hop I have ever enjoyed in my entire life:






Doesn't say much for a genre, really.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you guys not like _any_ hip hop? Because I'd say some of it is pretty much undeniably good.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Do you guys not like _any_ hip hop? Because I'd say some of it is pretty much undeniably good.


I was sorta generalising tbh. All music genres seem to link into each other, so some of the house/techno I listen to probably originated from hip hop.

In fact, Hop Hop Be Bop (Don't Stop) by Man Parrish is pretty excellent. (as is playing it @ 4AM on a Sunday Morning when Zombies are invading).

Truth: Pyro is just going to say a categorical 'NO'


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I find the best hip hop songs tend to have better lyrics than most other genres.

If you fancy giving it a proper chance, try 

"It Takes A Nation Of Millions To Hold Us Back" by Public Enemy - top 50 on Rolling Stone's greatest albums of all time iirc

"The Marshall Mathers LP" by Eminem - one of the lyrically strongest albums I've heard, across all genres

Actually you'd probably enjoy "A Kid Named Cudi" by Kid Cudi, it's got some decent basis in spaced electro music and isn't particularly aggressive hip hop.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> I find the best hip hop songs tend to have better lyrics than most other genres.
> 
> If you fancy giving it a proper chance, try
> 
> ...


I think I have the Eminem album...somewhere. On an old laptop from a much older time 

I will give A Kid Named Cudi a try, perhaps the Public Enemy one too. Being on the Rolling Stone's Top 50 means shit all really. Pretty overrated imo.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm not a huge fan of the Rolling Stone lists, I just wanted to name something that had widespread critical acclaim.

When is nick gonna be unbanned?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I will give A Kid Named Cudi a try,


*win.*.

*Edit: nick's banned?*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, he was being a smartass


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I think it's lifted tomorrow.

Hey all, btw


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hey Ben.*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of the Rolling Stone lists, I just wanted to name something that had widespread critical acclaim.
> 
> When is nick gonna be unbanned?


Anything with that much Bob Dylan in the Top 10's gotta be pretty shite imo. Lol'd pretty hard at their stance on Radiohead as well. Were srsly critical of 'Ok Computer' when it first released but BANDWAGONED the fuck out of it as it became immensely popular. 

Original Release: **
Deluxe Re-Release ****1/2

Truth: When are you going to get rid of Gordon Brown?



Seabs said:


> *win.*.
> 
> *Edit: nick's banned?*


(Y)


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

It would have likely been two different reviewers. Personally, if I had been expecting the same standard as The Bends I would've given it ** too.

edit as for gordon brown, i think he's got until next year to call an election


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fair point.

And indeedy-do. He has to call an election by next year. Of course, he's just going to delay as long as possible because there is no way in hell he's getting reelected. Even if all the other candidates died of Swine Flu, he still wouldn't get elected. 

Truth: New Avy ;D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Evening you loveable pile of wonderfulness.

What's up Kylie?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kylie! What Jim said x2 

How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Kylie! What Jim said x2
> 
> How are you?










*'D* :sad:

How are you? x2 :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hullo. 

Flintoff owns.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BANGIN' STEREO FOR ME TUNES~~!

Hey McSex. wassup?

Truth: Kylie no show? :/


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

not much man, plannuing to do an all nighter

u?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Evening you loveable pile of wonderfulness.
> 
> What's up Kylie?


Awwww <3333 Jimmy. 

Not much dear, just glad the weekend is over. I want to forget it happened. 

How are you feeling?



IC said:


> Kylie! What Jim said x2
> 
> How are you?


Alex!!  <3333 You trying to upstage Jimmy? 

I'm very worn out, mentally and emotionally. How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ There's too many men, too people, making too many problems, and not much love to go around. Can't you see this is the land of confusion.

<3 you too Kylie. 
Was it really that bad? :$

And yeah...feeling a little better. Won't be at uni tomorrow, but my headaches not as bad, and I'm not vacating my sinuses every 5 seconds anymore. Still keep coughing though.

Best bit is my voice is starting to come back. All gravely and rod stewartesq though :/
(Do not like. :sad



Kenny McSex said:


> not much man, plannuing to do an all nighter
> 
> u?


Definitely not doing an all nighter. In fact, I doubt I'll still be awake in an hour. 

Currently listening to my prog rock playlist...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

It's not hard to upstage Jimmy.

Aw, sorry to hear that, hope it's nothing too bad and you feel better soon .

I'm ok, had kind of a slow weekend but apart from that I'm good.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Currently playing FIFA09 on the PS3, oh and i also just logged in, hi all.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> *It's not hard to upstage Jimmy.*
> 
> Aw, sorry to hear that, hope it's nothing too bad and you feel better soon .
> 
> I'm ok, had kind of a slow weekend but apart from that I'm good.


You sir, are a colossal









P.S - *and a *** too. harumph.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Kenny and Jon. EDIT - And Reid. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^^ There's too many men, too people, making too many problems, and not much love to go around. Can't you see this is the land of confusion.
> 
> <3 you too Kylie.
> Was it really that bad? :$
> ...


Those lyrics sum me up in a nutshell. 

Yeah it has been that bad. 

I'm glad you're starting to feel better. A little is better than not at all. Good idea to stay home tomorrow. Get as much rest as you can. 

Hey a Rod Stewart like voice might be good for the ladies. 



IC said:


> It's not hard to upstage Jimmy.
> 
> Aw, sorry to hear that, hope it's nothing too bad and you feel better soon .
> 
> I'm ok, had kind of a slow weekend but apart from that I'm good.


I don't think he'd agree with that. 

Meh just a shocking weekend Alex. Thank you though. :$ <3

I'm glad you're doing well. Well it's still Sunday for you so your weekend isn't over yet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hello.*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Seabs.  How are you?

I might have to trouble you for a favour for TDL's judging. Is it ok if I PM you about it tomorrow? :$


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh yeah that's fine now I'm back of holiday Kylie. Greg still elsewhere then?*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Those lyrics sum me up in a nutshell.
> 
> Yeah it has been that bad.
> 
> ...


Blame Phil Collins. What a bastard. 





You're such a tease, Kylie. Besides, I have a natural sort of under-eyeliner happening atm (sleep deprivation & allergies) and a lack of colour in my face. Give my hair some outrageously long extensions and dress me in something from the tudor scene and I could be a member of Duran Duran.

And you're damn right I don't agree with that 

G'Day Seabs.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hi Kenny and Jon. EDIT - And Reid.



Hi Kylie, wassup with you then hun?

Truth: Thought i give FIFA09 a rest and play on UT for a bit now.


----------



## Juice Springsteen (Aug 2, 2009)

Ohhhh, Mistah Newby Newb has arrived to terr you arr a rittr shecret.

Hey. Im new, and felt like posting an intro in here. Im assuming I cant get in trouble for it considering the majority of the 8 posts are greetings. I like ROH and I occasionally make GFX's and stuff. Shitty ones might I add. Umm, lets see. Im 15, Im a junior in high school. Im on the school wrestling team and Im hoping to get a doctorate once day.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome newbie.

sup?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

it's more than a feeling

edit sup rejoiner


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

still calling kylie?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> *it's more than a feeling*
> 
> edit sup rejoiner







:side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Welcome to WF mate. 



Seabs said:


> *Oh yeah that's fine now I'm back of holiday Kylie. Greg still elsewhere then?*


Thank you. Greg handed his in, Isaac hasn't yet and I'm having doubts that I'll see anything. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Blame Phil Collins. What a bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already do Jim.

Meh don't worry about me dear. :$

You love it Jimmy.  Well either way you're looking like an 80's rockstar and that might not be a bad thing. 

I didn't think you would. 



The Monster said:


> Hi Kylie, wassup with you then hun?


Not much. There's one hell of a storm outside and I'm just watching TV. How are you?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Mike.  How are you?

EDIT - Bed time. Goodnight all. <3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- Kylie mentioning a storm reminds me that California is in a drought.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The 5th day tomorrow in the 3rd test is going to be HUGE.

Hey guys.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> The 5th day tomorrow in the 3rd test is going to be HUGE.
> 
> Hey guys.


Honestly, if the 05 Ashes had not happened, this would be going down as the greatest ever potentially. What happened at Cardiff, the first England win at Lords for 75 years or something stupid, and now this, several rain delays, including nearly two whole days and we're still in the box seat to win. The delivery by Swann was special, reminds me a little of Warne to Strauss in 05. 

Tomorrow will be brilliant. One or two more this evening and I think we'll win, we'll need to keep the pressure up though.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I think if we get a couple more wickets and keep them below 100 before the close of play today then i think we have a HUGE chance. Australia will just be in the same seat we were in at Cardiff on the last day. Except we'll most likely be the ones batting for the win this time. 

And i agree, it has been an epic series so far.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hai..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

sup??


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just chilling right now before I go out. You?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Same, listening to some music before bed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my. I lost all of my MSN contacts lol. I suppose that's what the contact thread is for. Although it's full of jobbers.:argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh my. I lost all of my MSN contacts lol. I suppose that's what the contact thread is for. Although it's full of jobbers.:argh:


Of coursen I'm not even in there :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh my. I lost all of my MSN contacts lol. I suppose that's what the contact thread is for. Although it's full of jobbers.:argh:


Knightmace


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought you were. Idk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Knightmace


Think I set a new record by having him on block for nearly 2 whole years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He's had me on block for years b/c cal and I would add him to a conversation and buzz him over and over


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm not even sure myself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> He's had me on block for years b/c cal and I would add him to a conversation and buzz him over and over


I was in some of those convos.:lmao


Alcoholic said:


> I'm not even sure myself.


You're never sure.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You still have me on block, WCW. (If you think I wasn't aware lolz)

Might sign up to get those observer newsletters. Most of the time I wait for the random guy to post newsletters in the WWE section. But he only updates his thread once every couple months.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You disappeared from my contact list a few months ago. Did you delete me?

The observer site is a hell of a deal. You also get the figure four newsletter plus like 4 podcasts a week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't delete you. Really don't know what happened then.

Yea, I really want to listen to another radio show than Between the Ropes. I've been getting into listening to radio again, so I need a few shows to get into.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

On the Observer boards someone uploaded all the radio shows Dave did from 1999 to present. That's where the real good stuff is. He used to have WWE guys on there before Vince flipped out and banned them from going on and he always had WCW guys on. 

Listening to the argument him and Ole Anderson had about why Ole wasn't in the hall of fame is worth 10 bucks by itself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is that when Ole pretty much shit on WWE? I mean, he's always been bitter toward them anyway.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He's mad at dave for not putting him in the observer hall of fame and dave is trying to explain to him that it's voted on by a lot of people and he says "Yeah well maybe if i went to a million different territories and wrestled all the time I'd make the hall of fame but I just wanted to feed my family and I didn't care about hall of fames so I stayed in one territory" and Dave said "Actually I still don't think you would have gotten in" and then it really breaks down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at the actually part.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ole would never get in as a singles guy. He's most known for being apart of the Andersons, the 2nd version of the Andersons (Minnesota Wrecking Crew) and the original Horsemen.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

During the argument he keeps telling Dave the Ric Flair was nobody before they joined forces.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao really? Flair got in as the cousin of the Andersons, but once he got over nobody remembered that anymore unless he mentioned it.

The Horsemen with Windham was better than the original. Aka Windham > Ole.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

is this a discussion about the great dave meltzer?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Everyone hates him and secretly looks up his star ratings when trying to figure out if a match was good or not


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes Sir.

The Great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I want to see someone create a Meltzer hate thread. Lately there's been some hate on him in the WWE section.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Watch what you be sayin bout my boy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've seen a shoot interview where Ole goes off on the guy interviewing him. It was pretty funny.


edit- THREADGEND KILLER


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats up, kids?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing much.

Sim plz.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Truth: I watched both Clerks 1 and 2 last night. Comedy gold.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn... Alright, I'll sim.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Funkyd said:


> Truth: I watched both Clerks 1 and 2 last night. Comedy gold.


:happy:

Dante: What an embarassing way to die.

Randall: Eh, it's nothing compared to how my cousin Walter died.

Dante: How'd he die?

Randall: He broke his neck.

Dante: That's embarassing?

Randall: He broke his neck trying to suck his own dick.

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I liked Clerks 1 more than 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love them both. However, I do think that the original will always be considered the better film because after all, it is the original.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That sure is good to know.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

For those with Twitter look at the number 1 trending topic.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> :happy:
> 
> Dante: What an embarassing way to die.
> 
> ...



:lmao Such a funny film. It was because of you posting a funny scene from Clerks 2 that actually inspired me to go get the movies.

"My girlfriend sucked 37 dicks!"

"In a row?"

:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just got back from seeing Funny People. I thought it was pretty good. A good mix of laughter and sadness.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i watched clerks 2 last night and 1 today ironically

funny movies

1 is way better tho


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah I also enjoyed it. The ending was pretty different, and this was a different style by Apatow. But I applaud it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It was the right ending.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Cable Guy remains Judd Apatow's best movie


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Jonah Hill was the best. :lmao

Oh dear, it was hilarious when he was angry at Ira

And all the "Yo Teach!" shit was awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's, It's, It's Money.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Rockhead said:


> I think Jonah Hill was the best. :lmao
> 
> Oh dear, it was hilarious when he was angry at Ira
> 
> And all the "Yo Teach!" shit was awesome.


Yeah, Jonah Hill was pretty funny. Eminem surprises me as an actor. He seriously could do well in acting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PF69 said:


> Yeah, Jonah Hill was pretty funny. Eminem surprises me as an actor. He seriously could do well in acting.


He made a movie bro


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That was pretty funny. They have a lot of good cameos.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yea, and the way he shits on Ray Romano.

And yeah, Eminem wasn't bad in 8 Mile. He is better off doing movies than 50 "My movie sucked" Cent.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That was pretty funny. Nobody loves Raymond.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Indeed


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Indeed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

howdareyou


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

There are some rude kids here.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Please, don't call me kid.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

There's some rude grandparents around here :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Only a kid wouldn't like Ray Romano's whiny voice.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Don't call me a grandparent.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

GENERAL DISCUSSION THREAD


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

* out of ***** imo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

***1/4


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Totally wish I could find a stream that plays HBO tonight. I'm missing out on 2 hours worth of great TV in True Blood, Entourage, and Hung.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy!! 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy!!
> 
> How are you feeling today?




A little better. Still coughing quite a bit, but my headache's gone for the most part. 

How are you?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jimmy, somehow your sigs keep getting better and better


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey everybody


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Truth: Hoping to have one of the VW Scirocco w/ Massive explosion going off behind it after I d/l Top Gear.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey everyone :$


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Not too much, man. How are you?

Do you think you could hop on MSN? Or are you busy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheKillSwitch.
(gud stable name amrite :side

Sup Switch & BTW?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty bad ass. :side: 

Jim, get on MSN if you can.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Yeah, that's pretty bad ass. :side:
> 
> Jim, get on MSN if you can.


Give me 10 minutes. MSN tends to bug out when I'm in the middle of downloading something. But it'll be done soon.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok cool. 

I'm sippin' on some Dunkin' Donuts coffee (of course) and my buddy is about to bring me back some ice cream from Coldstone. Yessssss.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Craig. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> A little better. Still coughing quite a bit, but my headache's gone for the most part.
> 
> How are you?




That's good, I'm glad you're feeling better dear. Hopefully the coughing eases soon though. :$

I'm still down about the weekend, but shit happens right?



BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey everybody


Hey Chris!  How are you?



Killswitch™ said:


> Hey everyone :$


Switch!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Ok cool.
> 
> I'm sippin' on some Dunkin' Donuts coffee (of course) and my buddy is about to bring me back some ice cream from Coldstone. Yessssss.


Hmmm...I must not have your address. You're not showing up online 
Unless of course, you don't have my new email.... :/
*[email protected]*

Truth: Coffee sounds pretty excellent right now.



Aussie said:


> That's good, I'm glad you're feeling better dear. Hopefully the coughing eases soon though. :$
> 
> I'm still down about the weekend, but shit happens right?




Yeah, it's not much fun atm. Drinking *a lot* of hot water because it soothes my throat a little.

Yeah..shit happens, and there's nothing you can do about it; except get cuddles - *hugs*.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wuh...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yeah, it's not much fun atm. Drinking *a lot* of hot water because it soothes my throat a little.
> 
> Yeah..shit happens, and there's nothing you can do about it; except get cuddles - *hugs*.


No it isn't any fun being sick and cough up your lungs. At least the water is helping which is something. 

Awww thank you.  <3 *hugs*
You're right though, there is nothing that can be done sadly.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> No it isn't any fun being sick and cough up your lungs. At least the water is helping which is something.
> 
> Awww thank you.  <3 *hugs*
> You're right though, there is nothing that can be done sadly.


Yeah....


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ho was the mall, wwf, you shopping fanatic


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

halloween havoc 97 will be finished downloading in approx. 30 minutes. it better be good quality


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

don't count on it


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

^ 

im downloading this to see a fan get the shit beat out of him by hogan and macho man :lmao, its on youtube but in shitty quality


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lmao, seems worth it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

great ppv iirc


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> ho was the mall, wwf, you shopping fanatic


wut...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

schiavone :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tony Schiavone was better with the mustache.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

THE DOWNLOAD IS DONE

now the moment of truth


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So you downloaded some Gang Starr?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching a Dave Chappelle stand up special on Comedy Central. Good stuff.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Too bad you ain't playin' Second Life with me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Like what?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Have a staring contest with an owl.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dead thread.

i went to sleep at 7am today and woke up at 230pm.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

my cock doesn't wear a watch


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

My cock doesn't wear a raincoat.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

like they're zac effron's balls


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

sup...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

n2m, just watching entourage.
you


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Have to wake up in a few hours to work and I'm burnt out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I told you that I'm crazy for these cupcakes, cousin.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

MAKE WAY


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Ah, 10h sleep. Nice.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Muggles :no:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

explosive double decker bus.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Muggles :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheSoulTaker said:


>


I had the same reaction.

These Australians and their gibberish...:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I remember when we all feared those damned aussies were gonna take over this forum. Luckily they're not intelligent enough to organise and it never happened.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth: Failed my first driving test. Bad times.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alcoholic, watch your words matey.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Three of a Kind. Go fish, you international *******.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup jimmy and kenny?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Three of a Kind. Go fish, you international *******.


Glad to see that you're acknowledgng the fact that you lot are all the same. =D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

natnatnatnat


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> sup jimmy and kenny?


Shit all my recently unbanned comrade. 
Actually, I'm sick. and trying to study.
Not a great combination...so I'm gonna watch Top Gear instead.



Alcoholic said:


> Glad to see that you're acknowledgng the fact that you lot are all the same. =D


I am to please.



Role Model said:


> natnatnatnat


xbox live hates my ^^^


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> natnatnatnat


niceandtight


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

'Ello 'ello.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Truth: Failed my first driving test. Bad times.


Passed my first driving test. Good times. 

But seriously, I hope you pass your driving test next time.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

blood runs through your veins, that's where our similarity ends.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

VICTORY!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I concur.

What victory?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> VICTORY!!!


go fuck yourself  We gifted you all 3 of your tries :sad: fucking depressed about it tbh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

At this point in time I'd like to say that rugby sucks dick. That is all.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken Star. said:


> I concur.
> 
> What victory?


Wests Tigers (my NRL team) beat Manly (Nick's team) tonight in their game, keeping my teams finals hopes alive 



Sticksy said:


> go fuck yourself  We gifted you all 3 of your tries :sad: fucking depressed about it tbh


Welcome back to you too 

Gifted? Just because your kicking game was deplorable at park-level, let alone NRL standard, isn't reason to fault the Tigers. Still...Watmough almost beat us single handedly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah but my point is that you guys didn't look like getting close in that game aside from the 3 instances in which we gave you points basically. Watmough is epic, got to love the bloke. 



Broken Star. said:


> At this point in time I'd like to say that rugby sucks dick. That is all.


piss off.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> piss off.


Pfft, you know you love me and my boy Hilfy.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Wests Tigers (my NRL team) beat Manly (Nick's team) tonight in their game, keeping my teams finals hopes alive


I see.

Speaking of finals hopes being barely alive, hey Aussie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hello.


Kylie, I'd rather stare at you for an hour than stare at this History book. How do they make this so boring? I reckon they must hold special focus groups, like this:










especially, so that they can fuck with uni students time/money/heads.

Incidentally, *mindfuck.*

Additional: How are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken Star. said:


> Pfft, you know you love me and my boy Hilfy.
> 
> I see.
> 
> Speaking of finals hopes being barely alive, hey Aussie.


Hilfy owns, tbh.

:lmao She'll be annoyed that another has joined the ranks to poke fun at the Hawks. Who's your team, btw?

Edit ~ Oh Jim...you've only just begun the mindfuck of uni. Get into the 2nd year, and pray to keep your sanity. Them lecturers, they be akin to dementors I tells ya


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Hilfy owns, tbh.
> 
> :lmao She'll be annoyed that another has joined the ranks to poke fun at the Hawks. Who's your team, btw?


If Hilfy wasn't Tasmanian he'd be near perfect. Only Joel Selwood is truly perfect though. :side:

Geelong.  Yourself?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Edit ~ Oh Jim...you've only just begun the mindfuck of uni. Get into the 2nd year, and pray to keep your sanity. Them lecturers, they be akin to dementors I tells ya


Harry Potter meets Long John Silver meets Hannibal Lecter. 
Does your gimmick know no bounds? :no:

Truth: The mindfuck reference was actually for Mock the Week. Because I'm watching that ep atm.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken Star. said:


> If Hilfy wasn't Tasmanian he'd be near perfect. Only Joel Selwood is truly perfect though. :side:
> 
> Geelong.  Yourself?


True, the Tassy side of him is a major setback.

I'm not _that_ down with aerial ping-pong, but I've always liked Brisbane (won the first GF I actually watched) and Richmond (fitting the Tigers theme 8*D)



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Harry Potter meets Long John Silver meets Hannibal Lecter.
> Does your gimmick know no bounds? :no:
> 
> Truth: The mindfuck reference was actually for Mock the Week. Because I'm watching that ep atm.


My 'gimmick' is endless. It's like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Broken Star. said:


> Speaking of finals hopes being barely alive, hey Aussie.


Bite me. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, I'd rather stare at you for an hour than stare at this History book. How do they make this so boring? I reckon they must hold special focus groups, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jimmy you must be delusional. Staring at me for a minute is torture enough, let alone an hour. I'm sure your History book is far more interesting. :$

Somehow I think uni in general is just one big mindfuck.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pretty fucked atm

sup guys


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> True, the Tassy side of him is a major setback.
> 
> I'm not _that_ down with aerial ping-pong, but I've always liked Brisbane (won the first GF I actually watched) and Richmond (fitting the Tigers theme 8*D)


The sexy stubble may be just enough to overcome the fact that he's Tasmanian and therefore most likely has three arms. I'm just not sure right now.

Aerial ping pong?  I have a soft spot for Richmond since my mum and bro go for them. Plus, it's hard to hate Brissy. Was hoping they'd fuck Collingwood up. :\



Aussie said:


> Bite me. :$


 Sorry, I couldn't resist. 

How are you?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

hey dude. love the hayden sig.

listening to music


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Uni isn't a mindfuck for those who can handle it 8*D.

Howdy Jay

Edit ~ everyone wants Collingwood to lose. They are AFL's version of the NRL's Manly (hence my elation at the Tigers beating them tonight.)

Well, the thing about the Tassy side...it's all relative :side:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

how the fuck did my post come before yours. I thought I posted after you. weird shit bro.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> My 'gimmick' is endless. It's like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get


I hope you get buttfuxed by the Elder wand.



Aussie said:


> Bite me. :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nomnomnom.

Pah. 
Kylie, you don't have some monotonous drawl about why the Brits decided to chose Aus. as the place to make a proper home, ergo you're much more interesting.

Probably true, probably true.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Pretty fucked atm
> 
> sup guys


Wild night Jay? 



Broken Star. said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist.
> 
> How are you?


Meh it's ok. I'm used to Ben and Nick giving me a hard time about how bad the Hawks are going. 

I'm alright. How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> nomnomnom.
> 
> Pah.
> Kylie, you don't have some monotonous drawl about why the Brits decided to chose Aus. as the place to make a proper home, ergo you're much more interesting.
> ...




I could give you reasons as to why I am not interesting in the slightest, but I'd rather not discuss them here. Bottom line is I'm nowhere near as interesting. :$

I'm only taking an uneducated guess there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I hope you get buttfuxed by the Elder wand.


_Expelliarmus_

Be warned, mere Muggle, that I may be tempted to utilise an unforgiveable curse on you soon


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

T Sweezy, yo



Broken Star. said:


> Pfft, you know you love me and my boy Hilfy.


Well Hilfenhaus does own a fair bit. I'm just cut my boys Haddin and Hughes are out of this test :\



Aussie said:


> Somehow I think uni in general is just one big mindfuck.


Mindfuck? I spent 3 hours at the bar downing schooners because me and my mate were bored before out lecture. Hardly a mindfuck.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Feels good to be home.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Meh it's ok. I'm used to Ben and Nick giving me a hard time about how bad the Hawks are going.
> 
> I'm alright. How are you?.


They're playing pretty well now. They should have won their last two games, really. Selwood was really the only one to stand up for us for the whole game (esp the second half though), and well, Buddy's kicking cost you it yesterday.

I'm alright. Watching the cricket, hoping we can continue to just stay in.



Sticksy said:


> Well Hilfenhaus does own a fair bit. I'm just cut my boys Haddin and Hughes are out of this test :\


Watson's battled well though, tbh (much to my surprise). Manou's a better keeper than Haddin, though he's fucking awful with the bat. He only averages something like 25 at state level, so idk why he deserves a go over someone like Tim Paine. Haddin needs to hurry up and get back.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I could give you reasons as to why I am not interesting in the slightest, but I'd rather not discuss them here. Bottom line is I'm nowhere near as interesting. :$
> 
> I'm only taking an uneducated guess there.


I could give you reasons as to why you're a terrible liar 

Pretty accurate imo.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> _Expelliarmus_
> 
> Be warned, mere Muggle, that I may be tempted to utilise an unforgiveable curse on you soon














Seabs said:


> *Feels good to be home.*


Welcome home *Seabs*
Now how's about uploading some Mock the Week S7? :$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> They're playing pretty well now. They should have won their last two games, really. Selwood was really the only one to stand up for us for the whole game (esp the second half though), and well, Buddy's kicking cost you it yesterday.
> 
> I'm alright. Watching the cricket, hoping we can continue to just stay in.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Manou is a rubbish batter. Rudi better not give this


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, Manou is a rubbish batter. Rudi better not give this


Third umpire: You're fucking retarded, Rudi. You really are.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Welcome home *Seabs*
> Now how's about uploading some Mock the Week S7? :$


*It's in FE. All the episodes are up to date again now.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *It's in FE. All the episodes are up to date again now.*


Fucking love you.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*<333333*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> Third umpire: You're fucking retarded, Rudi. You really are.


:lmao



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Fucking love you.


dude, too much bromance atm.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


>


_Avada Kedavra_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Bite me. :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it is not, stop it already.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> _Expelliarmus_
> 
> Be warned, mere Muggle, that I may be tempted to utilise an unforgiveable curse on you soon


No Ben...just no. :no:



Sticksy said:


> Mindfuck? I spent 3 hours at the bar downing schooners because me and my mate were bored before out lecture. Hardly a mindfuck.


Welcome back Nick. 

Like I said, it was an uneducated guess. 



Broken Star. said:


> They're playing pretty well now. They should have won their last two games, really. Selwood was really the only one to stand up for us for the whole game (esp the second half though), and well, Buddy's kicking cost you it yesterday.
> 
> I'm alright. Watching the cricket, hoping we can continue to just stay in.


Yeah but that doesn't excuse the rest of the season. I didn't catch yesterday's game because I had to work. It's not the first time Buddy forgot his kicking boots and it's also not the first game the Hawks should have won but didn't. 

Hopefully they can pile on a few more runs. They're only leading by 138 so will need a massive gap to have a chance at winning. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I could give you reasons as to why you're a terrible liar
> 
> Pretty accurate imo.


I'm not lying, it's true. :$

I figured as much.

EDIT - Gord <3 
It is true.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> dude, too much bromance atm.


luv u too ;D



Stone Cold sXe said:


> _Avada Kedavra_














Aussie said:


> I'm not lying, it's true. :$
> 
> I figured as much.


Bullshit. 

mmmm.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

wish i could sleep forever


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> EDIT - Gord <3
> It is true.


<3 

Well not to me it isn't. Not at all. You've got to find a way to get past this hatred you have for yourself, it's unhealthy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Welcome back Nick.
> 
> Like I said, it was an uneducated guess.
> 
> Hopefully they can pile on a few more runs. They're only leading by 138 so will need a massive gap to have a chance at winning.


thanks

we're not going to win this match. We need more runs so we don't go 2 games down in this series.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

These two are doing well at starving the Poms off. Provided Rudi doesn't do anything stupid we should be right to draw this out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> These two are doing well at starving the Poms off. Provided Rudi doesn't do anything stupid we should be right to draw this out.


Well thats just the thing. I'd have more faith in Hilfenhaus and Siddle being in a 100 run partnership than Rudi not making a dodgy call. Its bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kylie...

Don't take this the wrong way, but I hate it when girls are self-deprecating like that, particularly about their appearance. I know a couple who are like that in real life when they really have no reason to be. I'm sure you don't either and even if you feel you do need to put yourself down in that respect, focus on your other qualities. If you don't see beauty in yourself, you're not looking hard enough. Idk if that makes you feel any better on not .


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Alex, the womanizer. :hmm:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Kylie...
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but I hate it when girls are self-deprecating like that, particularly about their appearance. I know a couple who are like that in real life when they really have no reason to be. I'm sure you don't either and even if you feel you do need to put yourself down in that respect, focus on your other qualities. If you don't see beauty in yourself, you're not looking hard enough. Idk if that makes you feel any better on not .


*here with the tissues and the cuddles if she does take it the wrong way*



Truth: Alex will have to take over the womanizing/copping'feel role tbh. Jim Coptafeel is soon to be Jim.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

In all honesty, no man will ever be better around virtual ladies than me. :hmm:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You've been womanising Jimmy? Since when? 8*D

^ No chicks on the internet Tony.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Chicks with dicks. 8*D


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> 8*D


8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> mmmm.


Ok I won't argue anymore. :$



Pyro™ said:


> <3
> 
> Well not to me it isn't. Not at all. You've got to find a way to get past this hatred you have for yourself, it's unhealthy.


I know, but I can't help it. It's a long story. 



Sticksy said:


> thanks
> 
> we're not going to win this match. We need more runs so we don't go 2 games down in this series.




I'll take a draw at this point. :$
On a side note, the English bloke that bowled the last over looks like he's about 12 years old.



IC said:


> Kylie...
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but I hate it when girls are self-deprecating like that, particularly about their appearance. I know a couple who are like that in real life when they really have no reason to be. I'm sure you don't either and even if you feel you do need to put yourself down in that respect, focus on your other qualities. If you don't see beauty in yourself, you're not looking hard enough. Idk if that makes you feel any better on not .


Thank you Alex, I appreciate it. <3 I have my reasons though.

Bed time for me gentlemen. Goodnight <3


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

nah, i have no interest in copping efeels. what with there being no girls on the internet n all


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I know, but I can't help it. It's a long story.
> 
> 
> 
> Bed time for me gentlemen. Goodnight <3


Yeah, I know you've been through a lot. 

Take care and have a wonderful sleep. <3.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Ok I won't argue anymore. :$
> 
> Bed time for me gentlemen. Goodnight <3


Holy shit. I want that in writing...owait..it is.
Kylie concedes?! 

G'night <3 



IC said:


> nah, i have no interest in copping efeels. what with there being no girls on the internet n all


It's a conspiracy I tells ya.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Chicks with dicks. 8*D


Lady Gaga 8*D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Lady Gaga 8*D


WUT:cuss:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

i would

unless she really has a dick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

To quote Jason 'Mayhem' Miller - "If I had to sex a man or die, I'd choose Lady Gaga." 8*D


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah ive seen your msn status


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so you should


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

A woman conceding? Apocalypse!

DEATH-EATERS!!!!


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

sticksy is back


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out the obvious Rising.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

did you ever go


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ever go where?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AWAY.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sure. 

This test match is crawling along so i'm going to sleep. Later people.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

nick's like cocaine, he's a drug i can't get enough of :argh:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Very dead here...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Saving from page 2...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Had to re-upload my sig gif because it stopped working. I'm not sure why it stopped.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVER


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You can call me Moon Man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm Batman


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Aussie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

my favorite part of that ppv was roddy piper beating hogan clean and then hollywood hogan and savage beating the shit out of him and taking the belt back and nobody ever mentioning it again


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW   

Hi Reid.  How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Howdy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie   

How's it going? Working?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> WCW
> 
> Hi Reid.  How are you?


Tired and hungry, but other then that good. How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Howdy.


Hi Jimmy!  How are you feeling today?



WCW said:


> Aussie
> 
> How's it going? Working?


I'm alright thanks. Yeah at work currently, but it's quiet which is nice as it gives me a chance to get through these files I have. How about you? 



the king of kings said:


> Tired and hungry, but other then that good. How are you?


Well you could always grab something to eat and take a nap.  I'm alright thanks, just busy working.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That video makes me wonder how the hell that company lasted another 3 1/2 years.

Hi everybody.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

anyone want to explain to me how to fuck is jeff jarrett getting fired from tna


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy!  How are you feeling today?


Kylie! 

Yeah, getting better. Off to uni in a bit, even though I don't really want to go. 

How are you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He's porking Angle's ex wife?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Russo is also writing what happens in real life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Doesn't Jeff Jarrett like own the company tho and angle is just a wrestler?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I believe Jarrett is part owner, and its not unheard of for companies to squeeze people out of their part of the company if the company feels they need to make big changes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WCW said:


> Doesn't Jeff Jarrett like own the company tho and angle is just a wrestler?


Dixie must have taken extra strength bitch pills.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I believe Jarrett is part owner, and its not unheard of for companies to squeeze people out of their part of the company if the company feels they need to make big changes.


So Kurt Angle has more pull then him?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess so.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kurt Angle = douchebag


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Turth- I want to apply for a job in the "Killing Nazi" business. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

go to your local army recruiting station and im sure they could work something out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kurt apparently said he wouldn't resign with the company if Jarrett was still with the company. And it was rumors that he was pitching for some creative control. So far based on the newest reports, Jarrett and his friends are in the doghouse. Jarrett will either leave, or not have as much say if he stays.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lol. TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kurt Angle has managed to destroy the TNA locker room since he got there more then Shawn Michaels, Hulk Hogan, or Kevin Nash ever did in their primes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He has a Gold Medal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jim Cornette is apparently one of the Jarrett friends in the doghouse, or possibly on the release list (because he's Jarrett's friend.)

If Cornette left he'd bury TNA on every indy show appearance he does, then write a book about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd read it.

I was always suprised Cornette joined TNA since he hates Russo.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cornette was there before they hired russo again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Following the firings of TNA creative member Dutch Mantel and agent Savio Vega on Friday, there are loud rumblings that other moves are in the works. At this point, almost everyone who is considered an ally of Jeff Jarrett is on edge. More specifically, B.G. James, Jim Cornette and referee Slick Johnson are all on the bubble, but no official moves have been made. Backstage sources also expect a broadcasting shakeup at some point as well.
> 
> The firings of Mantel and Vega, and the uncertainty of his other allies’ futures, have sources within TNA feeling that Jeff Jarrett is on his way out. If Jarrett does remain with the company, they feel he wont have as much power as before when he returns.


Shake up!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its not like the company can get any worse.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - After watching the first 5 minutes of Raw, I already can't watch any more.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, its been pretty brutal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

this shit is terrible`


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Piven just called Summerslam "Summerfest".


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> That video makes me wonder how the hell that company lasted another 3 1/2 years.
> 
> Hi everybody.


You could wonder the same about TNA though. 

Hello. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie!
> 
> Yeah, getting better. Off to uni in a bit, even though I don't really want to go.
> 
> How are you?


I'm glad you're feeling better.  You could always not go to uni and stay here and chat. 

I'm alright thanks. Just getting through each day as it comes. 



Headliner said:


> Kurt apparently said he wouldn't resign with the company if Jarrett was still with the company. And it was rumors that he was pitching for some creative control. So far based on the newest reports, Jarrett and his friends are in the doghouse. Jarrett will either leave, or not have as much say if he stays.


:lmao :lmao
Either Angle's ego has inflated beyond reason or Jarrett has no balls to tell Angle to piss off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle has Dixie Carter (the majority owner of TNA) on his side so Jarrett is powerless against him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao yea. The whole guest host thing in general sucks. It only works with wrestlers. That's why it worked when the Million Dollar Man did it. It's more storyline driven, and less movie plugging and guys that don't even watch wrestling, hosting the show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least Shaq and ZZ Top are actual fans. 

Piven is just collecting a paycheck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

piven looked like he was on coke


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Piven?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope someone shoots this Japanese ****** live on TV.

Pivens pleased Paul Wight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PAUL WRIGHT

and that Dr. Ken guy is on X.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i wonder if the wwe convinced shaq to wrestle


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FUCK NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GODDAMMIT


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dx

coming back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What happened.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

What's wrong WCW?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> What's wrong WCW?


dx is coming back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They're going to bury Legacy. Hope Cody Rhodes and Ted Jr are ready.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hhh said hes bringing a friend back

hopefully he means the road dogg jessie james


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I wish my internet was working 4 hours ago then maybe I'd have time to chat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Or X-Pac if he's allowed to be released from rehab.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

or chyna


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think Steph would allow it. She's still probably scared that Chyna would destroy her for stealing HHH.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It's obvious that HHH is going to call Stone Cold and show Legacy the fury of the Two Man Power Trip.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wright/Jericho is the best stable of all time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. The finish to that match was terrible. DQ him because Kofi is getting the shit beat out of him?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The DQ was for not getting out of the corner before the 5 count. 

"I'VE GOT TILL 5 REF!"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PAUL WRIGHT was the highlight of Raw.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> dx is coming back


Ugh really? Then again they seem to reunite them every year so it sounds like they're due.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Aussie.:sad: Seen your post in the shinebox thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ARE YOU READY?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

forums suck in 09


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NO I SAID ARE *YOU READY?!!!*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm on a really solid wave of high emotion atm. Feeling really great.

Then I saw Raw...ugh...No more celeb hosts, that was fucking abysmal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently HBK wasn't ready. Nor was Triple H when he heard the other line hang up :side:

Sarge next week!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it was a pretty rough show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> ARE YOU READY?


yeah you think you can tell us what to do

you think you can tell us what to wear

you think youre better

yeah well you better get ready

TO BOW TO THE MASTERS

BREAK IT DOWN


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think I still have that on CD. The Music Volume 3.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I had 2,3 and 4.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I had 3 and 4. My friends and I would use them for our themes when wrestling on a trampoline.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think 3 was the one I had


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Headliner said:


> Poor Aussie.:sad: Seen your post in the shinebox thread.


Sorry about that. I lost my temper a little.  I'm just fed up with my head on the chopping block every single time. I would have walked away from TDL long ago if I didn't enjoy it as much as I do. 

I just want people to back the fuck off. It's not like I'm not updating them or purposely giving them the runaround. We all have other things going on too so we do get busy. I personally have enough going on without people complaining. 



Killswitch™ said:


> forums sucks


It only sucks when you're not around Switch. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek was omega red in the new wolverine movie


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's a fucking tragedy.

Also, why didn't the X-Men movies have sentinels?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think so, but I didn't see it, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Sorry about that. I lost my temper a little.  I'm just fed up with my head on the chopping block every single time. I would have walked away from TDL long ago if I didn't enjoy it as much as I do.
> 
> I just want people to back the fuck off. It's not like I'm not updating them or purposely giving them the runaround. We all have other things going on too so we do get busy. I personally have enough going on without people complaining.
> 
> ...


You should of went on off completely. On Issac, TLK (partly, although he did get his in), and everyone else. 

I know somewhere buried in that niceness lies a treasure of evil.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Things come and go like a dollar bill.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> That's a fucking tragedy.
> 
> Also, why didn't the X-Men movies have sentinels?


They had a cameo in the danger room in X-Men 3. The Sentinels would have made a ton of sense in X-Men 3 with the whole 'mutant cure' thing, but that movie was just terrible, so its not a suprise.

X-Men 3 was the reason why I haven't seen the Wolverine movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah that was retarded though. You really only see it's head when wolverine kills it iirc. Hopefully now that Michael Bay has made giant robots fashionable again they'll be in X-Men 4 (God help us all if it's as bad as 3).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They won't make X-Men 4. Just like they won't make Spider-man 4.

If anything, they'll reboot the franchise like they did with Hulk. Hopefully Iron Man 2 will be quality like the first one.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Headliner said:


> You should of went on off completely. On Issac, TLK (partly, although he did get his in), and everyone else.
> 
> I know somewhere buried in that niceness lies a treasure of evil.


TLK I already spoken to about it so that was fine. He's had a lot going on himself. Isaac I haven't heard from and he hasn't been online since I think the 1st August. I don't know what's wrong. Hopefully he's ok. :$

I don't want to go off at anyone because I can be a culprit too at times. I just need someone to back me up against the rest of the mob. I feel like I'm fighting on my own and losing. :$

And I'm not evil, people are just a bad influence on me. :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

On one hand, people have a right to be frustrated with what's going on with the time it takes for results to come up in TDL, given we have to meet a deadline to get our entries posted with stuff going on in our lives etc.

But...on the other hand, noone should be made out as a scapegoat for the situation.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I talk to Isaac on MSN every day lawls



Derek said:


> They won't make X-Men 4. Just like they won't make Spider-man 4.
> 
> If anything, they'll reboot the franchise like they did with Hulk. Hopefully Iron Man 2 will be quality like the first one.


I thought Spider-Man 4 was confirmed and Rami, McGuire, and Dunst were on board for it already? 

I hope they don't start rebooting franchises like X-Men and Spider-Man. I really don't need to see Spider-Man get bit by that fucking Spider again. It's going to be interesting to see what they do when they run out of classic villains though.

They are making a X-Men Origins Magneto though, would be the perfect time for some fucking Sentinels.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Killswitch*
Lifetime Legend


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can just do the Platt. (Lurk & warn/ban technique.)

My concern with Issac is that he's not dependable. He avoided/skated on you guys before, and now he didn't even bother to tell you that he wouldn't be that active, and unable to get his votes in. Pretty disrespectful to you. Honestly. As for the rest of the guys, they have every right to be upset, but moaning about it in that thread will just make things worse for them.

edit-See right there. I'm not surprised. If he doesn't want much involvement, he should say so. It's really not fair to Aussie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I thought Spider-Man 4 was confirmed and Rami, McGuire, and Dunst were on board for it already?
> 
> I hope they don't start rebooting franchises like X-Men and Spider-Man. I really don't need to see Spider-Man get bit by that fucking Spider again. It's going to be interesting to see what they do when they run out of classic villains though.
> 
> They are making a X-Men Origins Magneto though, would be the perfect time for some fucking Sentinels.


I hadn't heard anything new about Spider-man 4, I was hoping that the talk would just go away. Maybe it was just wishful thinking. I know that Carnage is supposed to be the main villain, which makes me not care.

I also heard about the Magneto movie, but I haven't heard anything outside of early development.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I can just do the Platt. (Lurk & warn/ban technique.)


That's my approach nowadays.



Headliner said:


> My concern with Issac is that he's not dependable. He avoided/skated on you guys before, and now he didn't even bother to tell you that he wouldn't be that active, and unable to get his votes in. Pretty disrespectful to you. Honestly. As for the rest of the guys, they have every right to be upset, but moaning about it in that thread will just make things worse for them.


The only reason I commented because Isaac is a prick and has always been the type of poster where his shit doesn't stink, and anything less than what he brings to the table is newbish. I'm not the type of poster to usually speak out, but the caring factor of people knowing what I'm thinking for once isn't scaring me any.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I like Carnage, I know every comic book fan is supposed to have him but I like him because I started heavily reading comics during Maximum Carnage and I was at a young impressionable age. 

That being said, a Carnage movie would suck if Venom was already dead. WTF is the point? 

Make one with Hobgoblin, that dude was awesome. Even better, make Kraven's Last Hunt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They really can't do Kraven's last hunt if Kraven has yet to make an appearance. It'll be Kraven's first and last hunt.

I don't really hate Carnage, he just came about during a period of time in comics that isn't looked on too well upon today.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They wouldn't have to do the story verbatim. As long as they were able to do all the cool scenes and get the basic gist it wouldn't matter. They could introduce him and kill him off in the same movie.

Carnage almost bankrupted marvel, lawls


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They might want to change the ending, considering that in Kraven's last hunt, he kills himself. But yeah, it would be cool to to see some of the scenes from that story. There's a ton of good Spidey stories they could tell.

Which is why I like what DC is doing with the animated straight to DVD movies. Self contained stories that are cheap to make and fans can still really enjoy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I remember DC put Mask of the Phantasm out in theaters. That shit was awesome. One of the best Batman movies ever. Marvel's making a bunch of Anime cartoons. They look like shit though.

One of the problems that the Spider-Man movies have is that they kill of the villians to quick. The Goblin, Doc Ock, and Venom in one movie. They also built up heel Harry and gave him the worst gimmick of all time and killed him. They could have at least kept Venom or Ock alive ffs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Why do people think Bret Hart refused to drop the belt @ Montreal?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I heard Raimi really didn't want to put Venom in the movie, but Marvel pressured him to do it, which is why he had such a small role in the film.

And I hated what they did with Harry. Especially since his 'bad guy' costume was so crappy. 

Mask of the Phantasm was fucking great. But now that I think of the DC animated movies, avoid the Doomsday one. Its garbage. The casting for the voice actors was just awful.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> On one hand, people have a right to be frustrated with what's going on with the time it takes for results to come up in TDL, given we have to meet a deadline to get our entries posted with stuff going on in our lives etc.
> 
> But...on the other hand, noone should be made out as a scapegoat for the situation.


And I understand people's frustrations and you all have every right to be pissed off. But what has upset me is that I'm being made the scapegoat because one person still hasn't handed in his results. It's not like I've left you all in the dark. I've even tried to get activity going while I waited for Isaac. It never seems to be good enough and it's frustrating. 

I'm the one that has to defend us all and all I'm asking for help and for people to just back off. 



WCW said:


> I talk to Isaac on MSN every day lawls


Well next time you talk to him can you let him know I asked if he was ok and next time could he please give me some curteousy and tell me if he can't judge. :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why do people think Bret Hart refused to drop the belt @ Montreal?


*Ignorance? *shrugs* I don't know much about that whole thing myself.


Sorry to hear about your frustration, Kylie. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Messed with my screen resolution and everything is smaaaaaaaaal. Kinda sucks and owns @ the same time. :/

HEY btw.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Ignorance? *shrugs* I don't know much about that whole thing myself.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your frustration, Kylie. *


i'm finna kill u.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yello.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Sorry to hear about your frustration, Kylie. *


Thanks Sabrina. <3

How have you been?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> Yello.


Mello. What's up?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cold and wet. I hate rain.

u


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm just messing about in Photoshop.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

orly? Well then could you possibly mess about with my request, plz? :$ :argh:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not now, but I'll try and get to it sometime soon.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

<33333


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm fresh.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> And I understand people's frustrations and you all have every right to be pissed off. But what has upset me is that I'm being made the scapegoat because one person still hasn't handed in his results. It's not like I've left you all in the dark. I've even tried to get activity going while I waited for Isaac. It never seems to be good enough and it's frustrating.
> 
> I'm the one that has to defend us all and all I'm asking for help and for people to just back off.
> 
> ...





LadyCroft said:


> *Ignorance? *shrugs* I don't know much about that whole thing myself.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your frustration, Kylie. *


*DRIVE BY HUGSHUGSHUGSHUGSHUGSHUGSHUGSHUGSHUGS!*

Truth: :lmao - "I make it look like love, he's fallen in love with the Man Spider"


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Just downloaded a couple albums.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm watching a porn parody of Seinfeld and it's bringing proper lols.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

rawr.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dead thread :/


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Save.Us_sXe


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd rather Ben not save us tbh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

For A Pessimist, I'm Pretty Optimistic.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not saving anybody 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lazy bath turd.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You're both complete and utter bastards.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no you didn't.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Shut up you bona fide piece of shit. You're not a talentless pre teen bitch living in the ghetto where your only career path is KFC. Act like it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not lazy, just self-righteous :side:

Although, I'm quite stoked - a friend of mine is keen to get a place with me later this year, so that's going to be major mega awesome.

Jim...the epitome of hypocrite 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey, Melbourne's real ghetto. :side:

@ sXe: It's nice to hear this imaginary friend actually likes you. 8*D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Will you damned aussies finally SHUT UP?! :hmm:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Melbourne? Ghetto? :lmao

@ Broken Star ~ Imaginary just like the Cats chances of the flag this season 8*D

Edit ~ Tony! 

Shutting up? Does.not.compute


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Will you damned aussies finally SHUT UP?! :hmm:


:cussin:



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Melbourne? Ghetto? :lmao
> 
> @ Broken Star ~ Imaginary just like the Cats chances of the flag this season 8*D


Melbourne is 'da hood. :side:

Oh, now that's just cold-hearted.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

European Kilq, Tony?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens. 

Edit: I'm in, Peppy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Not lazy, just self-righteous :side:
> 
> Although, I'm quite stoked - a friend of mine is keen to get a place with me later this year, so that's going to be major mega awesome.
> 
> Jim...the epitome of hypocrite 8*D


Not really. I wouldn't live with you if you were the last (arguably human) blob in the entire solar system.

You sanctimonious twat. Still quoting from Jericho, I see.



Broken Star. said:


> Hey, Melbourne's real ghetto. :side:
> 
> *@ sXe: It's nice to hear this imaginary friend actually likes you. 8*D*


I have socks desk lamps that are more ghetto than Melbourne.

Ben converted to Christianity? :hmm:



Alcoholic said:


> Will you damned aussies finally SHUT UP?! :hmm:


Shouldn't you be making beer, you lamb burning Communist?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Respect Alco, respect.

What's up everyone?

Edit: Jim how was your birthday?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not really. I wouldn't live with you if you were the last (arguably human) blob in the entire solar system.
> 
> You sanctimonious twat. Still quoting from Jericho, I see.
> 
> ...


You dare to call me a communist again and we'll be having a battle, son....A GFX BATTLE!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Respect Alco, respect.
> 
> What's up everyone?
> 
> Edit: Jim how was your birthday?


I have no beef with you Pep.
Not much...supposed to be doing assignments.

My birthday was pretty decent. Had uni, which was slightly lame, and I didn't really do anything of note other than go out to Lunch with a few friends. Still pretty enjoyable though.

How are you Squadron Leader Pep-Pipski?



Alcoholic said:


> You dare to call me a communist again and we'll be having a battle, son....A GFX BATTLE!


I'll call you whatever I damn want, Commie. ;D
Get your itchy red blanket of my shop floor.

GFX? You're out of your league, son.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ya damned Aussie kid, I'll make you cry.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

have u ever heard of some shit so real


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm liking this new Jimmy.

PS Tony, i'm part English so i still totally qualify for your european kliq :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I have no beef with you Pep.
> Not much...supposed to be doing assignments.
> 
> My birthday was pretty decent. Had uni, which was slightly lame, and I didn't really do anything of note other than go out to Lunch with a few friends. Still pretty enjoyable though.
> ...


I love love for you Jim. And nothing much is going on with me. Lmao, failed my first driving test yesterday. But IT'S FINE.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> I'm liking this new Jimmy.
> 
> PS Tony, i'm part English so i still totally qualify for your european kliq :side:


I'll convert you to our way of living. i.e. the COOL way. 

I don't like this new Jimmy. It's hard to take him seriously like this. 8*D


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

sup..


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not really. I wouldn't live with you if you were the last (arguably human) blob in the entire solar system.
> 
> You sanctimonious twat. Still quoting from Jericho, I see.


I'd not live with a sand groper 8*D

Quoting from a few places


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Ya damned Aussie kid, I'll make you cry.


And I'll rub bull ants into your eyes until you scream.



Sticksy said:


> I'm liking this new Jimmy.
> 
> PS Tony, i'm part English so i still totally qualify for your european kliq :side:


:cool2:



Sgt. Pepper said:


> I love love for you Jim. And nothing much is going on with me. Lmao, failed my first driving test yesterday. But IT'S FINE.


Ouch. Tough justice, eh.
Blame Brown imo. It's his fault the roads are so congested. Obv, you tried your best, but you had no real chance, Pep. (Can't really blame Boris tbh.)

Best of luck for your second try. Oh, and do me a favour plz. Dump a Gee Whiz into the Thames. Thanks.



Alcoholic said:


> I'll convert you to our way of living. i.e. the COOL way.
> 
> I don't like this new Jimmy. It's hard to take him seriously like this. 8*D


Hey! Don't you have some siblings to **** or something?
Get back to work. Lazy bludger.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> I'll convert you to our way of living. i.e. the COOL way.
> 
> I don't like this new Jimmy. It's hard to take him seriously like this. 8*D


Belgians are classified as cool now? Who knew?

Well it helps that i never take Jimmy seriously so i'm liking the change from being a annonying douche to being a more aggressive douche 8*D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

My sister actually asked for it the other day....wait that's not the issue here.

The issue is how you lack any sort of credibility being this new jimmy. :hmm:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Australians aren't allowed to be in our Kilq.

And Jimmy, i blame Brown for every fail.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

.......................


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^^_*The Illiterate One*_ has entered the battlefield.



Sticksy said:


> Belgians are classified as cool now? Who knew?
> 
> Well it helps that i never take Jimmy seriously so i'm liking the change from being a annonying douche to being a more aggressive douche 8*D


A Cool Belgian, by definition, is an oxymoron.

I hope the entire Manly NRL team are given life imprisonment for raping a quadraplegic.



Alcoholic said:


> My sister actually asked for it the other day....wait that's not the issue here.
> 
> The issue is how you lack any sort of credibility being this new jimmy. :hmm:


Why didn't you entertain your sister? Are you so despicable as to not provide for your own family?

New Jimmy..hmm...I need a manifesto.



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Australians aren't allowed to be in our Kilq.
> 
> And Jimmy, i blame Brown for every fail.


I blame *The Daily Mail Fail* for all your fails tbh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's actually getting quite embarrassing by this point. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Australians aren't allowed to be in our Kilq.


What happened Pep, you used to be cool



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I hope the entire Manly NRL team are given life imprisonment for raping a quadraplegic.


:hmm:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Easiest way to insult Manly - :lmao you lost to the Tigers


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ I prefer mine. More sophisticated.
And the 'Manly' can be swapped for any NRL team. All of them seem to be full of naughty boys doing naughty things in their free time.



Alcoholic said:


> It's actually getting quite embarrassing by this point. 8*D


You! You're my lover,
You're my hope, You're my dreams, My life
My passion, My love, My sex, My money,
Violence, Religion, Injustice and Death.

or something.



Sticksy said:


> What happened Pep, you used to be cool
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm:


:argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ I prefer mine. More sophisticated.
> And the 'Manly' can be swapped for any NRL team. All of them seem to be full of naughty boys doing naughty things in their free time.
> 
> 
> ...


See if you had let the "or something" out, I would've accepted your outing of love.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> See if you had let the "or something" out, I would've accepted your outing of love.


Yeah, but then I'd look like a total poof.
That would reflect negatively on me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy, i'm sorry to be the one who has to break this to you but you always look like a total poof.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah..i no. :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to be giving soccer another chance. This weekend, the A-League starts up again, and I'm going to check it out.

I think I'll support Gold Coast United


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck you're a disgrace Ben. You follow a team in AFL and its not even Sydney which is the only team i'll accept seeing as we live in Sydney. Now you're going to support the Gold Coast in the A-League (which coincidentally has the same rule as AFL in that home team or nada). You also support the Tigers but i'm guessing you were originally a Magpies supporter which means you and your Fibro's supporting ways can gtfo 8*D (NRL doesn't follow the AFL and A-League rule of geographically supported teams )


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'm going to be giving soccer another chance. This weekend, the A-League starts up again, and I'm going to check it out.
> 
> I think I'll support Gold Coast United


I'd rather watch my toenails grow.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sup..


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> fuck you're a disgrace Ben. You follow a team in AFL and its not even Sydney which is the only team i'll accept seeing as we live in Sydney. Now you're going to support the Gold Coast in the A-League (which coincidentally has the same rule as AFL in that home team or nada). You also support the Tigers but i'm guessing you were originally a Magpies supporter which means you and your Fibro's supporting ways can gtfo 8*D (NRL doesn't follow the AFL and A-League rule of geographically supported teams )


I don't follow them as I would a sport I actually care about though, so your points are negated.

Gold Coast, I like their look. And fuck Sydney FC. Frank Farina is a c*nt!

Yep, original diehard Magpie through and through. Black and white = DYNAMITE~!

------------






:lmao

Some people take things too seriously


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Nick, I like the new avy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sorry Nick, course you can be in our Kliq.

Ben, did you see Raw last night?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I saw Raw. It was deplorable.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Holy shit, Early Edition is on SyFy. This show is so awesome.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Was Ari Gold at least awesome on Raw?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nope. Idiot couldn't even say Summerslam.

He made Adamle look good.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

IC said:


> Was Ari Gold at least awesome on Raw?


He brought the Asian doctor from Knocked Up with him, who acted like a complete jackass every time they were on screen. So sadly, when Piven was on screen, it was tough to watch. He also called SummerSlam "Summerfest."

However, they did make a heel turn at the end of the show, and asked Chavo to "hug it out" with him, so there were positives.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Unexpected out of the blew heel turns should be what Wrestling is all about.

Truth: new sig.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Nick, I like the new avy.


yeah, i'm changing it until i get a better pic of her though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That pic was good enough


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with SXE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Nope. Idiot couldn't even say Summerslam.
> 
> He made Adamle look good.


I'd say it's a hell of a lot worse when a wrestler makes a mistake. Take one of your favourites, Orton. Few years ago, the guy was GM of Raw for a night, like this, and called the tag team titles the "world heavyweight championship". Piven is not a WWE employee, it's not crucial for him to know stuff about it. He was there to promote a movie, I doubt he pays enough attention to wrestling to know who the world heavyweight champion on SmackDown! is.

And regardless of Raw, Ari Gold is still the funniest character on television beyond a few characters on Family Guy. Besides, most of the complaining was about the idiot he brought with him, not him anyway.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

he should have brought lloyd with him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll definately agree to that.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

What's Up, What's Haapnin'


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hey, yo


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Well this is fun eh....


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Tell the fuckin' truth


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fine.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Lifetime Legend


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

howdareyou


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Imposer McSex ftw


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The fire burns.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

The fact that this is the first Killswitch Tell The Truth thread it makes all worse better.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

You lookin at me?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch™ said:


> The fact that this is the first Killswitch Tell The Truth thread it makes all worse better.


I love you too.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

FUCK SPAGHETTI. How the fuck are you supposed to eat this shit. 

I twirl and twirl and twirl and half of it still falls of my god damn fork.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> FUCK SPAGHETTI. How the fuck are you supposed to eat this shit.
> 
> I twirl and twirl and twirl and half of it still falls of my god damn fork.


:lmao

For a guy with Italian heritage you suck at eating your own food. :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The best in the world at what he does.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

What's up with your signature Pepper...what happened?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I CAN eat it, after some effort, but why the fuck do I have to?

I could understand if it was worth all the extra effort, but its FUCKING PASTA. Give me ziti ffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killswitch lives by one simple motto. "I only kiss their lips between their hips."

Pretty epic son.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Killswitch lives by one simple motto. "I only kiss their lips between their hips."
> 
> Pretty epic son.


Signature'd


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I figured you like that.

Sup Certs?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Killswitch™ said:


> What's up with your signature Pepper...what happened?


What do ya mean?

and lmao at the moto :lmao classic stuff


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Same old nonsense. Sitting at work taking a self-sanctioned break. How you doin?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> What do ya mean?


I thought you might have changed it upon something actually interesting going on in the E.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats with all the celebrities on RAW lately?

I went up north this last weekend Certs and I shit you not it got so cold in Northern Minnesota with the wind coming off Superior everyone had their winter coats on. Kinda sucked for me since I was working outside in the beer garden. Other than that need to go to work tonight and just looking over some prospective choices for my UFC fantasy draft.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I could never ever go somewhere cold in the summer. Fuck that.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Killswitch™ said:


> I thought you might have changed it upon something actually interesting going on in the E.


Ohhh, nah i thought i'd centre it around the awful epicness that was Vincent Kennedy Mcmahon's commentary...

Respect for the Eddie theme by the way.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Respect for the Eddie theme by the way.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Eric every week they now have a celebrity or past wrestler GM of Raw. This week its gonna be Sgt Slaughter. They've had the Million Dollar Man, Seth Green, Shaq, and Piven. Maybe a couple I forgot. I've liked the angle so far, pretty entertaining. The celebrities more than the retirees, but I guess a celebrity every week would be pretty expensive.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Certs said:


> I could never ever go somewhere cold in the summer. Fuck that.


Well its just kinda crazy that a 200 mile difference can result in a 35 degree temperature change. It has been quite pleasant in the Cities this summer.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I hear that. When we drive to the mountains upstate the temp change can be crazy too.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Summer has to consist of bikinis...winter jackets are a turn off to all mankind.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Some of the guest hosts have been brilliant. I really enjoyed Shaq and Ted Dibiase was phenominal.


The rest can be forgotten.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Jeremy Piven was fine sans SUMMERFEST, and the Asian guy stole the show, just like he did in Hangover.

Indeed, Derek.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The unexpected heel turn made the show imo.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

'NO YOO SHUT UP' :lmao fucking classic


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dr. Ken annoyed me to no end.

And Piven tried his best to show that he wasn't just doing this to plug his movie, but it was made obvious with SUMMERFEST.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Have you seen Hangover yet D? That's just his character. 

And SUMMERFEST was a horrible botch. As soon as I saw it (later on in the evening) I knew this place went crazy with it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I haven't seen the Hangover yet. Probably when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

what is piven's new movie?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hangover is brilliant. 
My missus hated it. Bitch.

I honestly thought that him saying Summerfest was in the script. I feel a tad stupid now.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Cena picked him up pretty quickly too, but that botch was huge.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

IC said:


> what is piven's new movie?


'The Goods,' he stars as a car dealer. Looks funny, I'll prob go see it.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I find it kind of funny that they kept mentioning the Hangover as being the "number 1 R rated comedy of all time" when probably half if not more of the WWE Universe arent even allowed to get into an R rated movie.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

badass servers


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just heard a Hard Gay reference on Britain's third biggest channel.

Holy shit that was awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Razor Ramon HG


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

They showed a clip of some Japanese show where he attempts to get a kid who hates Green Peppers to eat them.

It was awesome, and furthers my belief that Charlie "Jesus" Brooker is a wrestling fan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You have been watching

here and gone, BED


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- time for BTR


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Hangover fucking owns, hope to go and see Pelham 123 soon tbh.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Bobby Robson - legend.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

got school soon, imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Josh said:


> got school soon, imo.


damn edumacation.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

true.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey kids.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Totally.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I need a whole night to dedicate to the sim league so I can get 3 or 4 shows done.

However, that night can't be tonight.

Gone.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Actually, I haven't left yet.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

We kinda figured that the 'Gone' is a dummy phrase sometimes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

My skin is still the only stain I'm left to wear in shame.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Broken Star. said:


> My skin is still the only stain I'm left to wear in shame.


That's depressing. Lyrics?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello T4.



BreakTheWalls said:


> That's depressing. Lyrics?


Let's hope so.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN0m4oBOBdA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

OOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> That's depressing. Lyrics?


It's Child of Burning Time by Slipknot.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh

I'm not a fan of theirs. They're talented musicians, but I don't dig their style.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Oh
> 
> I'm not a fan of theirs. They're talented musicians, but I don't dig their style.


I agree...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Slipknot? Oh dear.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hi


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi aussie what's up?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Oh
> 
> I'm not a fan of theirs. They're talented musicians, but I don't dig their style.


Their last album didn't really appeal to me. I liked Snuff and a few others off the actual album, but there was a lot of shit. I dl'ed the version with bonus tracks though and they're the best songs by far, despite not actually being on the album.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kyliebaby.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JSL said:


> hi aussie what's up?


Hey JSL.  I'm alright thanks, just really busy at work today. How are you?

EDIT - Jimmy!  How are you my dear?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey everybody


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hola amigos.

Truth - New Breaking Benjamin album due out next month. I'm pumped.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hey JSL.  I'm alright thanks, just really busy at work today. How are you?


im good . Just looking at the schedule for the Laker season, which came out today.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone here have AIM? I just added a new screenname just for forum peeps.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey JSL.  I'm alright thanks, just really busy at work today. How are you?
> 
> EDIT - Jimmy!  How are you my dear?


Bored. I don't want to study and got half my family home sick, so can't Xbox. 

How are you?



BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey everybody


Hey Chris. sup?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

nm man

CoOoOoOoOokie CrisSsSsp! :yum:

You?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> nm man
> 
> CoOoOoOoOokie CrisSsSsp! :yum:
> 
> You?


photoshoppin'

Due to boredom more than anything else rly.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i need a new banner, but to lazy to request


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Chris, Will & Derek. 



JSL said:


> im good . Just looking at the schedule for the Laker season, which came out today.


Glad you're well. Didn't the season finish recently or am I completely clueless? :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Bored. I don't want to study and got half my family home sick, so can't Xbox.
> 
> How are you?


Awww that's not good dear.  Sorry to hear your family is sick. Not sure what you can do to kill the boredom, other than chatting to us here. 

I'm alright thanks. Feeling better than I was over the weekend. Just really busy with work.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Glad you're well. Didn't the season finish recently or am I completely clueless? :$.


Season finished about almost 2 months ago. Lakers beat Orlando to win the NBA title . and tons of trades happened since than, and movements.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why Orlando doesn't play on opening night, I have no clue.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WWF said:


> Why Orlando doesn't play on opening night, I have no clue.


ratings. Cavs vs Boston = Game of the night.
Rockets vs Blazers = 1st round rematch
Lakers vs Clippers = Blake Griffin's 1st game as a pro, Lakers champs
Wizards vs Dallas = no idea why. Orlando could of taken this spot


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey WWF. 



Derek said:


> Hi Aussie.


How are you Derek?



JSL said:


> Season finished about almost 2 months ago. Lakers beat Orlando to win the NBA title . and tons of trades happened since than, and movements.


See I wasn't going nuts! I knew it finished recently.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. How are you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Aussie said:


> See I wasn't going nuts! I knew it finished recently.


some news to make sure you catch up.

Ron Artest signs with Lakers for 5 years.
Trevor Ariza leaves Lakers for Rockets 5 year deal. basically a trade for Artest.
Vince Carter goes to Orlando in a trade
Hedo goes from Orlando to Raptors 5 year deal.
Lamar Odom resigns with Lakers for 4 years.
Rasheed Wallace signs with boston for 2 years.
Ben Gordon and Charlie Villanovia sign with Pistons.
Shaq gets traded from Suns to Cavs.
Steve Nash signs a 2 year extension with Suns.
Oakfor get's traded from Bobcats to New Orleans Hornets for Tyson Chandler.
no team has signed Allen Iverson yet. 

your all caught up now


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> I'm good. How are you?


Not bad thanks. Just keeping myself busy. 



JSL said:


> some news to make sure you catch up.
> 
> Ron Artest signs with Lakers for 5 years.
> Trevor Ariza leaves Lakers for Rockets 5 year deal. basically a trade for Artest.
> ...


Well I appreciate the info thank you. I don't know a lot of NBA as I don't really follow it. I've seen a few games though and enjoyed them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fucking Shaq.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Well I appreciate the info thank you. I don't know a lot of NBA as I don't really follow it. I've seen a few games though and enjoyed them.


. What team do you like so far?



Derek said:


> Fucking Shaq.


he's Lechoke's problem now. doesn't matter, not even winning the East.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JSL said:


> . What team do you like so far?


Not sure JSL. I think one was a playoff match a few years ago....Pistons and Spurs maybe?? I'm pretty sure I watched a Lakers game last year, couldn't tell you who the other team was though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Basketball is one sport I've never taking to watching. Playing it is awesome, but watching is different


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: Also here


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Truth: Probably here


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth: Not Here


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wwf isn't here. woo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth The Tell


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

idk...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> wwf isn't here. woo


Fuck You


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fuck this stupid fucking system at work crashing out. I have so many damn files to do and without it working, I can't do a fucking thing. I don't want 20 files sitting on my desk. I don't have time to fuck around trying to fix this system and it's giving me a fucking headache.

EDIT - Sorry, I'm a little frustrated.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Truth The Tell


kereD



> Fuck this stupid fucking system at work crashing out. I have so many damn files to do and without it working, I can't do a fucking thing. I don't want 20 files sitting on my desk. I don't have time to fuck around trying to fix this system and it's giving me a fucking headache.
> 
> EDIT - Sorry, I'm a little frustrated.


:lmao - Haven't seen you this angry for quite a while Kylie.
Jugs full of Chillax juice and *hugs* all around imo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- pissed because my DVD burner doesn't work anymore.

But I wouldn't say that I'm anywhere near as pissed as Aussie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Fuck this stupid fucking system at work crashing out. I have so many damn files to do and without it working, I can't do a fucking thing. I don't want 20 files sitting on my desk. I don't have time to fuck around trying to fix this system and it's giving me a fucking headache.
> 
> EDIT - Sorry, I'm a little frustrated.


I was not expecting that from you. :shocked:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Fuck this stupid fucking system at work crashing out. I have so many damn files to do and without it working, I can't do a fucking thing. I don't want 20 files sitting on my desk. I don't have time to fuck around trying to fix this system and it's giving me a fucking headache.
> 
> EDIT - Sorry, I'm a little frustrated.


uh-oh


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> I was not expecting that from you. :shocked:





Killswitch™ said:


> uh-oh







(imo)


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao - Haven't seen you this angry for quite a while Kylie.
> Jugs full of Chillax juice and *hugs* all around imo.


Well in the space of an hour, I've had a client calling every 10 minutes wanting my manager and not listening to when I tell her "I'll get her to call you back asap". Another client calling screaming down the phone because he hasn't received his cheque for his claim. The system crashing and not coming back up was the final straw. 

I'll take the hugs but there's no way I can relax. :$
*hugs*



Derek said:


> Truth- pissed because my DVD burner doesn't work anymore.
> 
> But I wouldn't say that I'm anywhere near as pissed as Aussie.





WWF said:


> I was not expecting that from you. :shocked:


:$:$:$ Sowwy guys.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well in the space of an hour, I've had a client calling every 10 minutes wanting my manager and not listening to when I tell her "I'll get her to call you back asap". Another client calling screaming down the phone because he hasn't received his cheque for his claim. The system crashing and not coming back up was the final straw.
> 
> I'll take the hugs but there's no way I can relax. :$
> *hugs*
> ...


The chances are we've gone too far
You took my time and you took my money
Now I fear you've left me standing
In a world that's so demanding

ambiguous lyrics are ambiguously apt.

And that really sucks Kylie. But just think, you can go home soon  



The Lady Killer said:


> ~~!


OMG. WHERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN?!~~!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

i fuckin died

still <3 you tho x10000000000


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Aah, I slept well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

5 f-bombs in a paragraph. I'm fairly impressed Kylie


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

tbh, I just read the amount of times she said "fucking/fuck" in it and skimmed all the other words. Chances are if Kylie's swearing, there's some deep shit happening.



The Lady Killer said:


> i fuckin died
> 
> still <3 you tho x10000000000


as a human being, speaking quite generally, i fuckin hate you.
(bastard.)

P.S - <3


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


>


I hope you PM'd all your judgings to AUSSIE.
Otherwise you're getting no sympathies from me.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah i did them


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> ~~!


OMG Hi Greg!!  <3333



Jim Coptafeel said:


> The chances are we've gone too far
> You took my time and you took my money
> Now I fear you've left me standing
> In a world that's so demanding
> ...


I agree completely Jimmy. :$

It does suck and I probably won't be going anywhere in the next 30 minutes anyway. I needed to get through some of these files tonight and the system crashing has set me back.

It's back up and running....coincidentally when Greg came online. :side:



Sticksy said:


> 5 f-bombs in a paragraph. I'm fairly impressed Kylie


Thanks Nick.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> yeah i did them


Good lad. 



Aussie said:


> I agree completely Jimmy. :$
> 
> It does suck and I probably won't be going anywhere in the next 30 minutes anyway. I needed to get through some of these files tonight and the system crashing has set me back.
> 
> It's back up and running....coincidentally when Greg came online. :side:


You should listen to more new order.
I've been listening to the song where I got my avy gif from for the past hour 

Damn. That really, really sucks. Oh well, we'll break out the eBubbly when you get home. 

Conspiracy? I think so.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

if i slip away, if i die today, the last thing you remember wont be about some apple bottom jeans, with the boots with the fur


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You should listen to more new order.
> I've been listening to the song where I got my avy gif from for the past hour
> 
> Damn. That really, really sucks. Oh well, we'll break out the eBubbly when you get home.
> ...


Maybe. I might look up some of their songs. 
Nothing wrong with listening to a song on repeat. 

Yeah it does. I have to leave in 10 minutes though as I have to pick up my sister from school tonight. She had an excursion today. 

eBubbly sounds awesome. I might have to break out my tequila and/or cointreau when I get home too. :$

EDIT - Home time finally!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> if i slip away, if i die today, the last thing you remember wont be about some apple bottom jeans, with the boots with the fur


That song owns.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Propane and propane accessories.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> That song owns.


no longer a fan if you like it


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I love that song, Cudi and Demi Lovato. :hmm:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

cudi and lovato are a dream couple.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Some more music.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I feel so extraordinary, something's got a hold on me
I get this feeling I'm in motion
A certain sense of liberty.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

How's the depression, James?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> How's the depression, James?


Cured due to the awesomeness of New Order.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cool, although you still have that aura of "I'm badass but not really" over you. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Home sweet home....now I need a damn drink!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Cool, although you still have that aura of "I'm badass but not really" over you. :side:


If I didn't know you better, I would think that you're being sarcastic :side:



Aussie said:


> Home sweet home....now I need a damn drink!


Said the doormat to the plants, 
as our protagonist creeps into her house,
softly spoken,
quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Cool, although you still have that aura of "I'm badass but not really" over you. :side:


to me he has the aura of 'i'm a rather smug tosser, i'll show that by posting a lot of song lyrics" about him :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Said the doormat to the plants,
> as our protagonist creeps into her house,
> softly spoken,
> quiet as a mouse.


You've lost me. :$:$



Sticksy said:


> to me he has the aura of 'i'm a rather smug tosser, i'll show that by posting a lot of song lyrics" about him :side:


:lmao

Nick that's not very nice!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I just get the aura of "I'm a douchebag" from Jim :/


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie, my little angel, how are you today?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Kylie, my little angel, how are you today?


Awwww <33333333 Tony 

I'm tired and stressed from work. But nothing that Alcohol(ic) can't fix. 

How are you dear?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

oh my. 

I'm doing ok. Have to redo some courses from Uni this summer so that sucks, but I'll live.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> :lmao
> 
> Nick that's not very nice!


i know. are you surprised though? honestly


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> oh my.
> 
> I'm doing ok. Have to redo some courses from Uni this summer so that sucks, but I'll live.




Awww that does suck.  Hopefully the courses aren't too stressful though. 



Sticksy said:


> i know. are you surprised though? honestly


Well no I'm not surprised, but I felt I should take the moral highroad and say something anyway. 

How have you been Nick?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie, no matter what you do, you're no beyond nice that you're always on the moral highroad.

We're just sleazebags compared to you. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awww thank you Tony. <3 

Being a sleazebag doesn't have to be a bad thing though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

compared to most people you're a sleazebag Tony 8*D



Aussie said:


> Well no I'm not surprised, but I felt I should take the moral highroad and say something anyway.
> 
> How have you been Nick?


not too bad. meant to be writing some notes for my Functional Anatomy and Pathology courses but i'm procrastinating. Skipping the next 2 days (only have a 1hr lecture on each day and it takes me a 3 hours round trip to uni and back so its hardly worth it) so i've got a 4 day weekend so i'm hoping to get around to it eventually 

now i'm off to get some dinner


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Upsetting news today that a nine-year old girl was killed when hit by a bus outside her home this morning  Looking at the wreckage of the bus, there's no possible way it was travelling at the speed limit...when will people learn?

Truth ~ In 2 days off, I've written 2 lines of notes for my pairs assignment. Gonna be a long night to get a few pages done for tomorrow's meeting


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> compared to most people you're a sleazebag Tony 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I aim to pl...wait a minute...:cussin:
:banplz:

What's your reaction to that, eh? "Been there, done that"? 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

reaction to what? the ban request? i've been banned 4 times now so it doesn't really get the same reaction 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> to me he has the aura of 'i'm a rather smug tosser, i'll show that by posting a lot of song lyrics" about him :side:


Black and Blue,
And who knows which is which,
And who is who.
Up and Down.
But in the end it's only round and round.

Haven't you heard it's a battle of words,
The poster bearer cried.
Listen son, said the man with the gun
There's room for you inside.



Aussie said:


> You've lost me. :$:$
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Nick that's not very nice!


Shame on you for laughing.

And I have no idea either.



WWF said:


> I just get the aura of "I'm a douchebag" from Jim :/


I hope Es buttfucks your dog.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're such a thug and troublecauser.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> You're such a thug and troublecauser.


to quote the always awesome Nick Diaz... 



> If people can’t handle watching me or they can’t handle the intensity of my life or they can’t handle me cussing saying fuck this and fuck, then you know, I think people really need to become a little more mature, kinda grow up a little bit



:argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

My cat just decided to lie all over my books and papers, preventing me from continuing to study. I love her.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> My cat just decided to lie all over my books and papers, preventing me from continuing to study. I love her.


good to know you like the pussy [/awful pun]

just about to start doing some work :\


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> not too bad. meant to be writing some notes for my Functional Anatomy and Pathology courses but i'm procrastinating. Skipping the next 2 days (only have a 1hr lecture on each day and it takes me a 3 hours round trip to uni and back so its hardly worth it) so i've got a 4 day weekend so i'm hoping to get around to it eventually
> 
> now i'm off to get some dinner


No harm in procrastinating if you're going to make up the time tomorrow. 

I wish I had a 4 day weekend...lucky thing. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Shame on you for laughing.
> 
> And I have no idea either.


I was laughing at Nick, not at you dear. :$

I'm glad it's not just me then.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Com...ted-i-was-to-draw-a-happy-face-on-the-poo.png


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> No harm in procrastinating if you're going to make up the time tomorrow.
> 
> I wish I had a 4 day weekend...lucky thing. :$
> 
> I was laughing at Nick, not at you dear. :$


yes but there's a high chance that i'll procrastinate tomorrow as well 

yeah, i'm glad my timetable has worked out well this semester.

laughing at me?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> My cat just decided to lie all over my books and papers, preventing me from continuing to study. I love her.


Awww that's so cute. She's trying to tell you you're working too hard Tony. 



Sticksy said:


> yes but there's a high chance that i'll procrastinate tomorrow as well
> 
> yeah, i'm glad my timetable has worked out well this semester.
> 
> laughing at me?


Haha it's alright, I won't tell anyone. 

Enjoy it while it lasts. 

I only laugh because you're so entertaining Nick.  <3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Becoming a fan of "World's Strictest Parents." Love the reactions of the little shits.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not enough sexually explict going ons going on for me to be going on about being on going.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup McBitch? I saw you chose McLovin in the ufc fantasy game so you should totally change your team name :side:



Aussie said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> I only laugh because you're so entertaining Nick.  <3


I am enjoying it 

aw shucks <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

McLovin? Dustin Hazelett? Because Tamden McCrory is more McLovin looking to me.

Kinda second guessing picking Kang though. I have a feeling he won't be fighting often.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

There's a dude who catches my bus to uni, he's a spitting image of McLovin. I'll try and get a pic of him sometime.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

ERIC!!! 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Becoming a fan of "World's Strictest Parents." Love the reactions of the little shits.


How do you watch that crap Ben?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Twin?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> McLovin? Dustin Hazelett? Because Tamden McCrory is more McLovin looking to me.
> 
> Kinda second guessing picking Kang though. I have a feeling he won't be fighting often.


yeah but Hazelett got the nickname 

Yeah, i'm just hoping no one takes either of the 2 i have in mind for my next pick


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You should tell me who you are picking, not like I can steal them. I wanted Maia as my first pick and Diego Sanchez as my second and the guy right in front of him got him. I was kinda gutted.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not much my twin, just sitting back and watching Porky's. How about you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> You should tell me who you are picking, not like I can steal them. I wanted Maia as my first pick and Diego Sanchez as my second and the guy right in front of him got him. I was kinda gutted.


Hoping to pick up either Leites or Soszynski


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I dream for a Leites/Maia bout. That would be some world class Jiu-Jitsu going on.

Sweet sweet Kylie is watching Porky's!!!! Thats like almost porn!  I'm not doing anything really, just wanted to come on here and see what is up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> How do you watch that crap Ben?


I tune it to the channel that it's on, at the time it's on. Then, through my eyes, the light signals beamed from the TV set enter through my retinas and along my optical nerves thus creating a picture in my head. My ears detect the aural sounds and create the noise. Quite simple 



Aussie said:


> Not much my twin, just sitting back and watching Porky's. How about you?


Porky's?

I love that movie


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lost soccer again, lel


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I tune it to the channel that it's on, at the time it's on. Then, through my eyes, the light signals beamed from the TV set enter through my retinas and along my optical nerves thus creating a picture in my head. My ears detect the aural sounds and *create the noise.* Quite simple


your ears don't create noise asshole. if you want to give a smartass reply get it right. also seeing as you went into a little detail with the vision its poor form to not do so with the hearing aspect 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

JOSH I APPROVE OF YOUR CURRENT SIGNATURE


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

My science teacher last year told me my metal ruler could hear what I was saying. I'm almost certain he's mentally retarded, or on some really good drugs.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> good to know you like the pussy [/awful pun]


That was truly terrible.
I mean that in the most affectionate of ways obv.



Aussie said:


> No harm in procrastinating if you're going to make up the time tomorrow.
> 
> I wish I had a 4 day weekend...lucky thing. :$
> 
> ...


4 Day weekend? Nick, you bastard.

@ Kylie: Liar, Liar, UCW Panties on fire!



McQueen said:


> Not enough sexually explict going ons going on for me to be going on about being on going.


Piss off. Not ten minutes ago I was shagging Japanese Siamese triplets over my glass study desk.
(well i can dream rit.....beats reading about philosophy, which as far as i can deduce, has said nothing of merit but "critical thinking is the art of thinking critically.")



Stone Cold sXe said:


> There's a dude who catches my bus to uni, he's a spitting image of McLovin. I'll try and get a pic of him sometime.


Does he look like a bitch.



Josh said:


> lost soccer again, lel


Why do you bother turning up? Surely it's a little embarrassing by now.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Sweet sweet Kylie is watching Porky's!!!! Thats like almost porn!  I'm not doing anything really, just wanted to come on here and see what is up.


I'm allowed to be wicked once in a while Eric. Keeps the men guessing.  Well I'm glad you decided to come online.  



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I tune it to the channel that it's on, at the time it's on. Then, through my eyes, the light signals beamed from the TV set enter through my retinas and along my optical nerves thus creating a picture in my head. My ears detect the aural sounds and create the noise. Quite simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart ass. 

So do I. It's up to one of my favourite parts:

"Mr. Carter, I think I have a way out of this. We call the police and we have them send over one of their sketch artists. And Miss Balbricker can give a description. 

We can put up "Wanted" posters all over school...Have you seen this prick? Report immediately to Beulah Balbricker. Do not attempt to apprehend this prick, as it is armed and dangerous. It was last seen hanging out in the girls' locker room at Angel Beach High School."

:lmao

EDIT - I'm not lying Jimmy, I swear! :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could see Nick glory holing the local pools lockeroom.

You're wicked all the time kylie!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you can?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well... I am still drilling my hole over here.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> EDIT - I'm not lying Jimmy, I swear! :$


Tsk Tsk Tsk.



McQueen said:


> I could see Nick glory holing the local pools lockeroom.
> 
> You're wicked all the time kylie!


Especially in the summer when the swimming lessons are on :side: 

Toldja Kylie.



Sticksy said:


> you can?


8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you ought to be getting a new banner sometime soon McQueen, its too strange to see my name in another person's sig :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me or James?

I'm going to hide in Kylies desk at work tommorow, never mind the hole in it. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> you ought to be getting a new banner sometime soon McQueen, its too strange to see my name in another person's sig :side:


It's better than your sig with the ratfaced mongolian or w/e he is.



McQueen said:


> Me or James?
> 
> I'm going to hide in Kylies desk at work tommorow, never mind the hole in it. :side:


Bet she hasn't even noticed.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm a douchebag, douchebag, douchebag.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well we knew that Steel.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

did you just knock the epicness of Miguel Torres and his awesome mullet? (ps he's Mexican you dolt 8*D)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao at Bantamweights.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Why do you bother turning up? Surely it's a little embarrassing by now.


yes, losing twice in season is surely embarrassing...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Well we knew that Steel.


I didn't know I was one until you said it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're "Hard as Steel" son.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> :lmao at Bantamweights.


screw you, they own (or at least Torres does). The featherweights also own (aka i'm saying Faber owns 8*D)


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> did you just knock the epicness of Miguel Torres and his awesome mullet? (ps he's Mexican you dolt 8*D)


Did you just use 'Epicness' and 'Mullet' in the same sentence? oh dear oh dear oh dear.
(And I know he's mexican. fool.)



Josh said:


> yes, losing twice in season is surely embarrassing...


Glad you realise it. 8*D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes I am, Queen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> screw you, they own (or at least Torres does). The featherweights also own (aka i'm saying Faber owns 8*D)


I just find it amusing that grown men are fighting at only 135.



PF69 said:


> Yes I am, Queen.


In every way possible.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> I just find it amusing that grown men are fighting at only 135.


I could take them out with my pinkie finger.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could drop down to 155 if I were in MMA but 135 just sounds absurd to me unless we're talking midgets.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*-"@@"-*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> You're wicked all the time kylie!


I am not! Only some of the time. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Tsk Tsk Tsk.


:$:$



> Toldja Kylie.


No not me. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *-"@@"-*


Enigmatic.

@ Kylie: Yes you, little missy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Seabs* what are you wearing?

Kylie what are you underwearing? (Must out perv Jim)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nothing now I saw you in here.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Go get a room, Please.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This just became the erotic chat room now that *Seabs.xxx* just logged on.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If you're a Queen, then I'm your King baby *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Me or James?
> 
> I'm going to hide in Kylies desk at work tommorow, never mind the hole in it. :side:


Plenty of room under my desk for you Eric. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Enigmatic.
> 
> @ Kylie: Yes you, little missy.


Not me. I'm only a little wicked. :$



McQueen said:


> *Seabs* what are you wearing?
> 
> Kylie what are you underwearing? (Must out perv Jim)


You don't know? Damn and I thought that was you looking through my window.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Have fun with your sex talk guys. I'm out. See ya.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your Dad called the cops when he found my treehouse littered with soiled tissues. I'm laying low.

Bye Steel McNeil!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Did you just use 'Epicness' and 'Mullet' in the same sentence? oh dear oh dear oh dear.
> (And I know he's mexican. fool.)


Yes. Epicness and mullet is acceptable in the same sentence when talking about mexicans 8*D 



McQueen said:


> I just find it amusing that grown men are fighting at only 135.


there is a flyweight division below that tbh although not many companies have it.



McQueen said:


> I could drop down to 155 if I were in MMA but 135 just sounds absurd to me unless we're talking midgets.


i could easily drop down to 170 and possibly to 155 although i'd struggle i reckon to make it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I walk around at about 175 on average so i'm not sure what class i'd be exactly. I'd need more muscle if I were a fighter so concievably I could probably hit 185 too but probably get owned pretty hard, I have hit about 190 before.

And how light is flyweight? :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

flyweight is 125.

My weight varies, tend to walk around at about 185-190 or so and could cut a lot of fat off but then i'd definitely have to put on more muscle so welterweight would be a much much easier division to cut down to than lightweight


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nick find me some midget MMA. That would own.

I'd better go to bed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i've only watched 30 seconds but its already the best yet morally dodgy thing i've ever seen


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Goodnight Eric. Sleep well.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Nick find me some midget MMA. That would own.
> 
> I'd better go to bed.





Sticksy said:


> i've only watched 30 seconds but its already the best yet morally dodgy thing i've ever seen


:lmao @ it actually existing.

Truth: I'd be shit at MMA. 

Hi KYLIE~~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

HI JIMMY!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie, I'm bored of reading about the Vietnam War. Entertain me. plz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: Just ate a punnet of strawberries


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tomorrow will be busy workwise.

Lecture @ 8:30 from the Dean of the Faculty, then my tutorial, then a meeting with my partner for the assignment. Oh Happy Days!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Truth: Just ate a punnet of strawberries


I think the most obvious question to be asked now is 'Why?'



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Tomorrow will be busy workwise.
> 
> Lecture @ 8:30 from the Dean of the Faculty, then my tutorial, then a meeting with my partner for the assignment. Oh Happy Days!!!


Hmmm...Now because you already knew about that, and we don't care, why post it? :hmm:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, I'm bored of reading about the Vietnam War. Entertain me. plz.


How would you like me to entertain you Jimmy?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I posted it because I can, Jim. Kind of like 95% of your posts - we know you know, we don't care, yet you still post 8*D

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/846168/school-girl-dies-after-being-hit-by-bus >> Tragic


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> How would you like me to entertain you Jimmy?


One or two ways spring to mind...probably a little too dirty though.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I posted it because I can, Jim. Kind of like 95% of your posts - we know you know, we don't care, yet you still post 8*D
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/846168/school-girl-dies-after-being-hit-by-bus >> Tragic


I was paraphrasing Mike "The Cool Person".

Tragic, yeah, but it was kinda her fault.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I think the most obvious question to be asked now is 'Why?'


Because i was hungry  I think the most obvious question is, why did you ask such a dumb question?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I posted it because I can, Jim. Kind of like 95% of your posts - we know you know, we don't care, yet you still post 8*D
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/846168/school-girl-dies-after-being-hit-by-bus >> Tragic


95%? you give him too much credit

The death of one person is a tragedy, the death of millions is a statistic.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

PEPSI MAX


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Because i was hungry  I think the most obvious question is, why did you ask such a dumb question?


But a full punnet? :/

Probably because I've been dazed into incredulous boredom by these books on Australian history.



Sgt. Pepper said:


> PEPSI MAX


tastes good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

JIMMY. WHERE THE FUCK IS MY BANNER?!?!?!

I love you.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I've missed you amp


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> One or two ways spring to mind...probably a little too dirty though.


 
Probably shouldn't mention it in front of Nick. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> JIMMY. WHERE THE FUCK IS MY BANNER?!?!?!
> 
> I love you.


Oh my god!!!! Jeremy my dear, where have you been??


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> But a full punnet? :/


as i said, i was hungry 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> JIMMY. WHERE THE FUCK IS MY BANNER?!?!?!
> 
> I love you.


JEREMY. WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOUR MANNERS?!?!?!

I love you too.




Aussie said:


> Probably shouldn't mention it in front of Nick.


Why? Might he get jealous? or is slightly OCD when it comes to keeping things very, very clean? 



Sticksy said:


> as i said, i was hungry 8*D


Skip dinner?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Probably shouldn't mention it in front of Nick.


hey screw you. I'm the one who's made the least amount of pervy comments in the past month. I'd be more worried about what Jimmy is thinking.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* This is long overdue, but fuck you jibs . 

hai people . *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Skip dinner?


no. had some chicken dish w/rice and apple crumble w/ice cream for dessert 8*D although that was like 5-6 hours ago now and i had fuck all for lunch.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Oh my god!!!! Jeremy my dear, where have you been??


I got married so life has been hectic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Queen Lexie said:


> * This is long overdue, but fuck you jibs .
> 
> hai people . *


ah, much love Lexie.

sup?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* looking for some rock songs :/ *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ You only need one. It's called "Comfortably Numb" by Pink Floyd, and it's everything you want/need in a Rock song. 



Sticksy said:


> hey screw you. I'm the one who's made the least amount of pervy comments in the past month. I'd be more worried about what Jimmy is thinking.


8*D 

With this bona fide mind of macabre wonderfulness, who knows.



Queen Lexie said:


> * This is long overdue, but fuck you jibs .
> 
> hai people . *


Fuck you too _dear._

Sup Lexie?



Sticksy said:


> no. had some chicken dish w/rice and apple crumble w/ice cream for dessert 8*D although that was like 5-6 hours ago now and i had fuck all for lunch.


sounds better than my dinner. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> I got married so life has been hectic.


u wot.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Why? Might he get jealous? or is slightly OCD when it comes to keeping things very, very clean?


I was thinking it might gross him out. 



Sticksy said:


> hey screw you. I'm the one who's made the least amount of pervy comments in the past month. I'd be more worried about what Jimmy is thinking.


Hence why I made the comment. You've quietened down so I figured you went down the straight and narrow.



AMPLine4Life said:


> I got married so life has been hectic.


WTF??? I wasn't expecting that answer!


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I'll check it out jim. Btw, msn plz . 

Nothing much . My mom's just bothering the hell out of me about college . :side: *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I was thinking it might gross him out.
> 
> WTF??? I wasn't expecting that answer!


Meh. He does Sports Science or w/e. That sorta shit wouldn't gross him out 

And obv he was going to get Taylor Swift one day. Did you dare question AMP's integrity?



Queen Lexie said:


> * I'll check it out jim. Btw, msn plz .
> 
> Nothing much . My mom's just bothering the hell out of me about college . :side: *


Yeah. okay.
Nothing better to do.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> And obv he was going to get Taylor Swift one day. Did you dare question AMP's integrity?


No doubt. We stay up all night and bake cookies and watch youtube videos of kittens.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm not taking Jeremiah serious at this point. :hmm:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hence why I made the comment. You've quietened down so I figured you went down the straight and narrow.


quietened down? i prefer to think of it as saying more of whats on my mind and less sugarcoating shit



Queen Lexie said:


> *Nothing much . My mom's just bothering the hell out of me about college . :side: *


you're going to college? :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Meh. He does Sports Science or w/e. That sorta shit wouldn't gross him out


*health and exercise science. and yeah considering i work with dead bodies in anatomy and diseased dead body parts in pathology nothing much grosses me out :\


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No doubt. We stay up all night and bake cookies and watch youtube videos of kittens.


Sounds wonderful man. I'm sure you'll both be very happy for the next 80 years.



Alcoholic said:


> I'm not taking Jeremiah serious at this point. :hmm:


You were taking him srs in the first place?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Meh. He does Sports Science or w/e. That sorta shit wouldn't gross him out
> 
> And obv he was going to get Taylor Swift one day. Did you dare question AMP's integrity?


Good point. I was just trying to be considerate. 

You're right, I should never have doubted him. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> No doubt. We stay up all night and bake cookies and watch youtube videos of kittens.


So that explains your long absence. 

Bed time for me guys and girls. <3 for everyone.

Jeremy, missed you. :$ *cuddles* <3


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pretty sure the law forbids students to work with dead bodies in our country.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Pretty sure the law forbids students to work with dead bodies in our country.


Sucks for you guys. Its a rather great way to learn things. Much easier than out of a textbook


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I don't care as I don't do medical studies anyways. I hate having to study anything that has to do with science anyway. Proof of that is me failing psychology. :side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I love everyone who is here at this point in time.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Good point. I was just trying to be considerate.
> 
> You're right, I should never have doubted him.
> 
> Bed time for me guys and girls. <3 for everyone.




Awww 

G'night Kylie <3.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

love you too Certs <3



Alcoholic said:


> I don't care as I don't do medical studies anyways. I hate having to study anything that has to do with science anyway. Proof of that is me failing psychology. :side:


psychology was fucking easy. I spent most of my time at the bar instead of going to the lectures and still got a credit despite not studying for any exams for it


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I like Nick's sig quote tbh . *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i also like it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been wondering who Vanilla is on my contact list for quite a while now .


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> love you too Certs <3
> 
> 
> 
> psychology was fucking easy. I spent most of my time at the bar instead of going to the lectures and still got a credit despite not studying for any exams for it


I too spent most of my time at the bar, but yeh... :side:

I fucking hate psychology.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> I too spent most of my time at the bar, but yeh... :side:
> 
> I fucking hate psychology.


i like psychology but it was a boring subject :\


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I got married so life has been hectic.


congrats, Mr Taylor Swift ;~)



Queen Lexie said:


> * I like Nick's sig quote tbh . *


wat?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yeah congrats to AMP.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lululu, I got some apples
lululu, you got some too
lululu let's make some applesauce and get our clothes off and lululu


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Noodles?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

this place is full of horrible vile opinions, then i remember this is a wrestling forum, thus i smirk to myself and go back to being wonderful.

thnx


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Brightened up my day.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey people


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I love Hardcore Holly.




> *Why do I get the impression this conversation is heading rapidly towards Ken Kennedy?!*
> 
> "That motherfucker... he's a dead man walking. I told VPW that if they get him on their show, I'll not only work for free but I'll fly myself in too. If I ever see him again, I'm going to jail, that's all there is to it."


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Holly's still a BAMF after all these years.

Truth - Watching a Punk/Burke match from OVW. Burke came out to the song "Crosstown Traffic" and I absolutely marked out for it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ :lmao


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Why does he hate kennedy?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I wonder what would happen if Bob Holly actually killed Kennedy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

IC said:


> Why does he hate kennedy?


He claims that Ken put the drugs in his bag which led him to being fired by the WWE...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm only here for the Bitches.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sounds like a WWE Storyline gone bad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Speaking of Bitches, Vanessa Hudgens had some more pics leaked that she probably didn't want to be leaked.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Not really, Bitches is not really pg. 

edit- More leaked pics? :lmao


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

i wonder if leighton meester's sex tape is any good


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not a fan of the sex tapes, tbh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Derek said:


> Speaking of Bitches, Vanessa Hudgens had some more pics leaked that she probably didn't want to be leaked.


Really? I have some searching to do now...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah. You'd think she would have learned her lesson the first time.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

can't say i'm a huge fan either, derek. kim kardashian's was ok but that's mainly b/c it was such an obvious set up she practically shot it like a porno.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

She should just pose for Playboy in the future.

That way she'll at least get paid instead of looking like a dumb ass.

truth: it's pretty nice out today. ^_^


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kardashian's was okay, Hilton's sucked.

I'd rather just watch a porno. The chicks are still hot and they are much better at faking.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> Kardashian's was okay, Hilton's sucked.
> 
> I'd rather just watch a porno. The chicks are still hot and they are much better at faking.


watch chyna's....

you will love it.

Okay, I lied.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'm never going to watch that one.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Just saw the photos. 9/10

I'm kind of glad bitches never learn. She probably will have to apologize to Disney again. LOL!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The only real sex tape i watched was Keeley Hazel. It sucked but i did enjoyed it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Her new pics are better then the old ones.

Keeley's sucked becuase you don't see much else besides man ass and her going " Oh,oh oh" without showing anything at all.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

All Keeley pics are great. To be honest i have not seen A Keeley pic in a very long time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

More nude Vanessa pics? :hmm:

Someone PM me a link plz.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

vanessa hudgens is a smart person


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

pm nudz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just saw 'em. Dayum.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just saw the new pics too. :yum:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wonder what she's going to say this time. ;D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Apparently, they are recent pics. Maybe within the last few months. I can tell by her hair because she has it more straight now. Hell, I can't believe that she will be 21 in December.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Apparently, they are recent pics. Maybe within the last few months. I can tell by her hair because she has it more straight now. Hell, I can't believe that she will be 21 in December.


With them being leaked today, they're most likely very recent.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Now, I'm waiting for the Zac Efron nude pics. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You would.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

god dam you porn freak.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Now, I'm waiting for the Zac Efron nude pics. :side:


I thought I was the only one. :S


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Isn't he sexy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

She learned one thing from her last round of pics. She shaved.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

PF69 said:


> Isn't he sexy.


yeah, totally.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Zac's one lucky mofo.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

the king of kings said:


> Zac's one lucky mofo.


I agree.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TheSoulTaker said:


> yeah, totally.


I don't appreciate the profane language in your sig.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm surprised that TMZ hasn't picked up the pics yet.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm sorry Brandon. :$


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm waiting for McQueen to send me over his nudes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mcqueen has nudes?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No. I'm messing around.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

lol..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alex...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off now. Goodnight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

PF69 said:


> No. I'm messing around.


Damn.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

PWI are smart people.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PWI must have recieved a phone call from Trips telling them that if they don't make him #1 he'd bury them worse than Legacy.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

On the talk of legacy i'm still amazed Cody pinned HHH cleanly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was amazed up until Trips cut a promo that completely buried their win.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I was amazed up until Trips cut a promo that completely buried their win.


:lmao

I marked hard, because at first I was sad that Legacy might actually be getting somewhere.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not a fan of Legacy, but I'm even less of a fan of Trips cutting people off at the knees so he can remain in the spotlight.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

BERRIAL?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Trips spells Berial 1-7-World-Titles


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7531940-post3.html


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I think that kid doesn't quite get it. 8*D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I was amazed up until Trips cut a promo that completely buried their win.


"ooowww that hurt". lmao. Pretty selfish. After that promo I completely forgot that he lost clean, honestly.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

HHH needs to make a book called ' how to bury a wrestling after losing to them clean'.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Only 17?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

HHH shouldn't be allowed to job in the first place.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I wonder if HHH cries after he jobs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7531940-post3.html


Fuck that guy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Goooooooood Morning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

i liked the time when hhh beat up london and kendrick after they helped him


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey guys.


Hey Kylie.
How's work? Better than yesterday?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Aussie.

Truth- I'm having a interesting conversation on MSN to say the least.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

the king of kings said:


> Truth- I'm having a interesting conversation on MSN to say the least.


Interesting in a good or bad way?

Truth - Watching episode of South Park where the aliens cancel Earth.

"Oh dude I can't believe I sucked your jagon"

"Oh shit we did suck each others jagons"

:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Wheres the joke?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Interesting in a good way.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Hi Aussie.


Hi Derek.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hey Kylie.
> How's work? Better than yesterday?


Jimmy!  How are you? Has your cough eased up?
Work is alright, still having technical problems though. 



the king of kings said:


> Hey Aussie.
> 
> Truth- I'm having a interesting conversation on MSN to say the least.


Hi Reid. 

Flirting with a pretty lady?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's that totally bangin' Aussie lady.

Gone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi Derek.  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm not really, i got added by one of those bots that trys to get you to go on their Web cam sites. Me, postage and lostfan were fucking with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

the biggest icon in wrestling


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy!  How are you? Has your cough eased up?
> Work is alright, still having technical problems though.
> 
> Flirting with a pretty lady?


Mm hmm. All but stopped now, which is good.
Got a bit of a lay in on the cards due to not having to leave for uni until 10:40. Do they let you go on Facebook at that place they call your work?

Technical Problems sounds gay. Call IT. 

Well if Reid won't, I will, you gorgeous Victorian thing, you 



KeepItFresh said:


> It's that totally bangin' Aussie lady.
> 
> Gone.


Cya KIF.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hardcore Holly


> What have you made of Chris Jericho since his return to the promotion?
> 
> “He’s a great wrestler and he’s proved just how great since he got back last year. Chris is one of my favourite people in the world – he’s a genuine guy and he’ll never stab you in the back the way that others would. John Cena is the same – just a straight up nice guy, no hidden agenda and one-hundred percent genuine. It’s a shame you can’t say the same for a lot of others in the business.”
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LMAO @ Holly in general. I just can't take him seriously.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I listened to his shoot with RF Videos and he came accross as a really cool guy, but once Kennedy was mention and that story was told, you could tell he bitterly hates Ken Anderson.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

KeepItFresh said:


> It's that totally bangin' Aussie lady.
> 
> Gone.


Awww thanks KIF. 



the king of kings said:


> Umm not really, i got added by one of those bots that trys to get you to go on their Web cam sites. Me, postage and lostfan were fucking with it.


You clearly have a lot of time on your hands. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Mm hmm. All but stopped now, which is good.
> Got a bit of a lay in on the cards due to not having to leave for uni until 10:40. Do they let you go on Facebook at that place they call your work?
> 
> Technical Problems sounds gay. Call IT.
> ...


That's great Jimmy. 
Aww damn I missed you. They don't really allow it though, especially when I'm busy. I don't even think I'm meant to be online here. I'm very naughty. :$



Derek said:


> I listened to his shoot with RF Videos and he came accross as a really cool guy, but once Kennedy was mention and that story was told, you could tell he bitterly hates Ken Anderson.


Hang on, I've missed a lot. What has Bob Holly got against Kennedy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Nick.  How are you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

aussie?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Nick.  How are you?


alright, you?


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Ugh my UserCP is still stretched from a picture that Alim repped me with back in December.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats up, kids?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

> On August 5th 2009, yasmine wrote:
> 
> Everybody who has something bad to say needs to shut the fuck up! for real. How many normal people take pictures of themselves? MANY! and so do many celebrites. In face many celebrities go nude in movies.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Skill said:


> Ugh my UserCP is still stretched from a picture that Alim repped me with back in December.


Check it again.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its even funnier because its the second time Vanessa Hudgens has done this. She obviously didn't learn from the first time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> Whats up, kids?


not much. whats banging in your vicinity?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> aussie?


The last time I checked I was. 



Sticksy said:


> alright, you?


Not bad thanks, just keeping myself busy at work. 
Still procrastinating on your uni work?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Derek said:


> Its even funnier because its the second time Vanessa Hudgens has done this. She obviously didn't learn from the first time.


I still don't know who she is. From the talk I can gather she did something with disney.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks guys its gone. I still have these gifs from Craig and Seabs from December too. 



















:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Not bad thanks, just keeping myself busy at work.
> Still procrastinating on your uni work?


:lmao i'd forgotten about that. oh well, watching Scrubs atm


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Broken Star. said:


> I still don't know who she is. From the talk I can gather she did something with disney.


She was part of the very succesful "High School Musical" Franchise for Disney, and photos of her nnude surfaced before they began shooting High School Musical 3.

Disney was pissed, but they overlooked it due to the fans response, and she was in the 3rd one.

Today more nude photos of her surfaced (obviously hacked from somewhere) and people are talking about how she should have learned her lesson the first time, but obviously did not.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao i'd forgotten about that. oh well, watching Scrubs atm


Scrubs is the shit. Janitor, Dr. Cox, Kelso, Ted and Todd ftw.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Warrior.



Sticksy said:


> :lmao i'd forgotten about that. oh well, watching Scrubs atm


Good decision.



Derek said:


> She was part of the very succesful "High School Musical" Franchise for Disney, and photos of her nnude surfaced before they began shooting High School Musical 3.
> 
> Disney was pissed, but they overlooked it due to the fans response, and she was in the 3rd one.
> 
> Today more nude photos of her surfaced (obviously hacked from somewhere) and people are talking about how she should have learned her lesson the first time, but obviously did not.


What an excellent influence. I never saw her first round, but I guess they were part of the gallery I found.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Skill said:


> Scrubs is the shit. Janitor, Dr. Cox, Kelso, Ted and Todd ftw.


Indeed. Not a big fan of Ted and Todd tbh. They have their moments though.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Indeed. Not a big fan of Ted and Todd tbh. They have their moments though.


I love Todd's sexual innuendos and how pathetic Ted is.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats wrong with porn?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey guys.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Broken Star. said:


> I still don't know who she is. From the talk I can gather she did something with disney.


Those High School Musical movies or whatever they are. 



Sticksy said:


> :lmao i'd forgotten about that. oh well, watching Scrubs atm


You forgot about your work? That wasn't very smart of you.  Then again, Scrubs would be far more entertaining.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ha, what a moron.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

High School Musical is kinda like Hairspray, isn't it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know. Its a Musical with High School Students.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I totally just simmed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> I totally just simmed.


Rascist Ref? Godammit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I hate the results too. 

The next tournament should be much better.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> *Rascist* Ref? Godammit.


*racist


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Derek said:


> I don't know. Its a Musical with High School Students.


Hairspray was a musical about a fat chick or something. idk. Close enough I guess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just watched Warrior squash Andre in like record time at MSG. Very LOL worthy.

Had to look for it on youtube after seeing it on TV. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cONoP4jKQ8c


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

You know Star, 'curvy girl' or 'voluptuous girl' sounds a lot better than 'fat chick'. 



Sticksy said:


> *racist


Bloody hell you are so picky Nick.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

New Muse song sounds good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Warrior and Andre had some great matches


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Heenan had a pretty funny story on those Andre/Warrior matches. All I can remember is that Warrior would hit a clothesline off the ropes faster than Andre wanted, so one night Andre decided to stick his fist out and Warrior ran right into it headfirst.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Bloody hell you are so picky Nick.


maybe. or maybe i just like things correct :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Or maybe you're just too picky Nick. 

Hi Jay, WCW and Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi again Aussie. Sorry I didn't respond earlier, had a busy night. I'm good.

How are you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hello


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Hi again Aussie. Sorry I didn't respond earlier, had a busy night. I'm good.
> 
> How are you?


That's alright, don't worry about it. 

I'm fine thanks, just busy at work at usual. 



Killswitch™ said:


> hello


Hi Switch!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

home from school, eating custard


sup


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Switch!


how have you been?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Or maybe you're just too picky Nick.


nah


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch™ said:


> how have you been?


Not bad thanks, how about you?



Sticksy said:


> nah


Yeah.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Not bad thanks, how about you?


up and down.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Like your mattress 8*D

Sweat baby Sweat baby
Sex is a Texas Drought


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't want to leave, but you kids have forced me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That's a massive dick move, KIF. Why. Why would you do that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i just fond out the gurl that i like hads a crush on mt good friens :***(((((((


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

sux


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks man.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> i just fond out the gurl that i like hads a crush on mt good friens :***(((((((


feel for you man. had the same thing going on like a month ago


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

it's worse than you can imagine i spent the entire night with her and all she wanted to do was talk about him, i was like fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc.

and now she is calling me her bff wtf? this is bs.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

(N)

But you know, SOMETIMES THE HARDEST THING AND THE RIGHT THING ARE THE SAME


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bff? You're screwed. Believe me, once you've hit the "Friend Zone", your done.

Been there plenty of times myself. Makes you feel pretty shitty.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> it's worse than you can imagine i spent the entire night with her and all she wanted to do was talk about him, i was like fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc.
> 
> and now she is calling me her bff wtf? this is bs.


fuck, i'm getting a strange feeling of parallel lives here :| All she wanted me to do was have a deep and meaningful convo about it all night. Getting told "wait here, you're not walking away. we need to have a d&m" is a fucking kick in the nuts :\ I compensated for it by getting massively drunk and being an asshole to people with another mate. Helped get my mind of it


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That sucks EGame. I feel for you.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

EGame said:


> and now she is calling me her bff wtf? this is bs.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Truth: The new muse single has a riff that sounds exactly like the intro to 'White Wedding' by Billy Idol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

white wedding is a horrible song


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the new song is horrible, as is the band, tbh.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> white wedding is a horrible song


*(N)*

:sad:



Josh said:


> the new song is horrible, as is the band, tbh.


The lyrics are shit, but I don't mind the tune. SynthRock is quite joyous.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch™;7534643 said:


> up and down.


I know that feeling.  I'm here if you want to talk. <3



EGame said:


> i just fond out the gurl that i like hads a crush on mt good friens :***(((((((


That sucks.  I've been there and it's never any fun. 

If it's any consolation, I still think you're awesome. 



Derek said:


> bff? You're screwed. Believe me, once you've hit the "Friend Zone", your done.
> 
> Been there plenty of times myself. Makes you feel pretty shitty.


It's a kick up the ass the other way too. There was a guy I used to like a while ago and he, his brother, my best friend and I went out to an Aussie Rules game (not one word Nick! ). Got a text from him the next day thanking me for driving and that he had such a great time....and if I would mind if he asked out my best friend. It did end up working out because we are better off as mates, but it's a pain being a girl that gets the "we're good mates" bit from the guys.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm bringing sexy back


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> It's a kick up the ass the other way too. There was a guy I used to like a while ago and he, his brother, my best friend and *I went out to an Aussie Rules game (not one word Nick! ).* Got a text from him the next day thanking me for driving and that he had such a great time....and if I would mind if he asked out my best friend. It did end up working out because we are better off as mates, but it's a pain being a girl that gets the "we're good mates" bit from the guys.


wouldn't dream of it



Josh said:


> i'm bringing sexy back


yeah


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> wouldn't dream of it


Just making sure. Seems to be when I make a comment about AFL, you seem to come back with a smart ass comment.  Must be a NSW thing because I get it from Ben and Kenny too.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

my love


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Just making sure. Seems to be when I make a comment about AFL, you seem to come back with a smart ass comment.  Must be a NSW thing because I get it from Ben and Kenny too.


smart ass? me? you must be confusing me for someone else :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes you Nick, definitely not a mistake. I just put it down to that tolerable NSW charm you gentlemen seem to have.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Yes you Nick, definitely not a mistake. I just put it down to that tolerable NSW charm you gentlemen seem to have.


:hmm:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

What don't you believe me?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Because you separated the words 'Nick' and 'Mistake' with a 'not' instead of 'is' and called him a 'Gentlemen'. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Because you separated the words 'Nick' and 'Mistake' with a 'not' instead of 'is' and called him a 'Gentlemen'. :side:


Now Jimmy I'm sure Nick is a perfect gentlemen around the ladies. 

And speaking of ladies, this lady has done enough overtime and is going home so she can get ready to head to the gym to jump around in a pool with the elderly.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Just making sure. Seems to be when I make a comment about AFL, you seem to come back with a smart ass comment.  Must be a NSW thing because I get it from Ben and Kenny too.


Triple-teamed? :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Now Jimmy I'm sure Nick is a perfect gentlemen around the ladies.
> 
> And speaking of ladies, this lady has done enough overtime and is going home so she can get ready to head to the gym to jump around in a pool with the elderly.


Wrong word Kylie, I think what you really mean there is "I'm sure Nick is a perfect bastard around the ladies" :side:

That certainly sounds like a valid way to spend your evening. Enjoy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Now come on, give Nick _some_ credit


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> fuck, i'm getting a strange feeling of parallel lives here :| All she wanted me to do was have a deep and meaningful convo about it all night. Getting told "wait here, you're not walking away. we need to have a d&m" is a fucking kick in the nuts :\ I compensated for it by getting massively drunk and being an asshole to people with another mate. Helped get my mind of it


The moment I found out what a D&M was my life became so much shittier.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

_Ah yes, the D&M - no, not deep and meaningful...dangerous and malicious is more precise._


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

_Italics._


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

I've been awake for a while.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I need a decent sleep tonight, I'll be at uni for 9.5 hours tomorrow, with 2 x 3hr breaks. Nice opportunity to get assignments done etc, but my backup plan is to get messy at UniBar 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I've got a biology prac write-up, a lit essay and a maths test on logarithms and index stuffs tomorrow. Joyous day.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I need a decent sleep tonight, I'll be at uni for 9.5 hours tomorrow, with 2 x 3hr breaks. Nice opportunity to get assignments done etc, but my backup plan is to get messy at UniBar 8*D





Broken Star. said:


> I've got a biology prac write-up, a lit essay and a maths test on logarithms and index stuffs tomorrow. Joyous day.


8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tried doing some uni work, but I'm just not in the mood to do it


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Now Jimmy I'm sure Nick is a perfect gentlemen around the ladies.


perfect gentleman is a bit of stretch but i'm not an asshole ;D 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Wrong word Kylie, I think what you really mean there is "I'm sure Nick is a perfect bastard around the ladies" :side:


you're cool, you're cool, fuck you [/lyrics]

ah, the perfect lyrics to adequately tell you to fuck off 8*D



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Now come on, give Nick _some_ credit


indeed



Broken Star. said:


> The moment I found out what a D&M was my life became so much shittier.


yeah.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nick do you know how much i love you?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lost out at lvl 60 in bloons, understandably devastated.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Nick do you know how much i love you?


no, no i don't


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bored :/


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> no, no i don't












this much


missed talking to you man, how's things?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Bored :/


Same. I cba studying. All I'm doing is dl'ing some music.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> this much
> 
> 
> missed talking to you man, how's things?


pretty good. got some uni work to catch up on but i don't have the motivation to do so.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

dl finally finished. :hb


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well yesterday was the day Scottish Exam Board send out the results of all the exams...

My results? They sent them to the wrong adress.... 200 miles away.

So instead of celebrating my results by getting drunk with friends I just... got drunk with friends. 'twas good.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Seth Rogen is one goofy bastard.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello guys. 



Sticksy said:


> perfect gentleman is a bit of stretch but i'm not an asshole ;D


Aww admit it Nick, deep down you're a gentleman.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

@ Craig: Typical Scotland then. In the unlikely event of anything good happening, someone fucks it up.

I commend you as a nation. srsly.

@ Kylie: Hello. Welcome. Please, take a seat. Can I get you anything? Tea? Coffee? Prescription Drugs?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

craig, form a band and pay me royalties.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy!! 
I'll take the tea, drugs and if you're able to, a cuddle please. :$


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, Aussie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Aww admit it Nick, deep down you're a gentleman.


didn't say i wasn't a gentleman, perfect gentleman however :hmm:


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Nick is a ***.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> craig, form a band and pay me royalties.


Call yourself "Nuclear Family" and set fire to pigeons while on stage. 



Aussie said:


> Jimmy!!
> I'll take the tea, drugs and if you're able to, a cuddle please. :$


You're a cheeky little blighter, aren't you.

Good thing you're so damn cuddleble. *hugs*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> Nick is a ***.


hey fuck you Josh.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> hey fuck you Josh.


oh hey, how goes it?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> hey fuck you Josh.


wut..

8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ well that was at brute but you can consider it a pre-emptive insult 8*D



bruteshot74 said:


> oh hey, how goes it?


pretty good. just watching a dvd. how're you going? still working to pay for your condo?


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> pretty good. just watching a dvd. how're you going? still working to pay for your condo?


I got rained out this morning, so just sitting around at 6 in the morning with nothing to do 

But yah I am still working, got another three weeks and then my family is going on vacation. Then back to college for last year


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

PF69 said:


> Hello, Aussie.


Mr. Porn Freak, how are you kind sir? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> You're a cheeky little blighter, aren't you.
> 
> Good thing you're so damn cuddleble. *hugs*


Yeah I am, but you love it. 

Awwww <3 *hugs*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

go back to bed @cockshot69


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Josh said:


> go back to bed @cockshot69


I would but I am wide awake. Took shower and everything and then foreman called me just as I was packing lunch


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Brute


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> I got rained out this morning, so just sitting around at 6 in the morning with nothing to do
> 
> But yah I am still working, got another three weeks and then my family is going on vacation. Then back to college for last year


if i was up at 6 i'd go back to sleep or watch some mma 

Nice. what do you do at college again?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

holy shit hangover


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Brute


Hey big guy 



Sticksy said:


> if i was up at 6 i'd go back to sleep or watch some mma
> 
> Nice. what do you do at college again?


I am up at 5:30 even on the weekends, so nothing really new for me. Might pop a movie in here soon. 

Taking a course called interactive media & design. Majoring in graphic & web design.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

bruteshot74 said:


> I would but I am wide awake. Took shower and everything and then foreman called me just as I was packing lunch


i'd be pissed. did it rain much?


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Josh said:


> i'd be pissed. did it rain much?


Standing puddles everywhere and the sky is pitch black so I am assuming so. Probably going to hit again here in the next hour or so.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> I am up at 5:30 even on the weekends, so nothing really new for me. Might pop a movie in here soon.
> 
> Taking a course called interactive media & design. Majoring in graphic & web design.


i get up at 6:30 for uni and that kills me so i look forward to sleeping in whenever i can 

(Y) nice


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

EGame said:


> holy shit hangover


Sounds like you had a good night


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wish it would rain here


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm hoping it doesn't rain. already had a fuckload of football games rained out this year.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i get up at 6:30 for uni and that kills me so i look forward to sleeping in whenever i can
> 
> (Y) nice


Haha, I go to bed at like 9:30 usually, so get plenty of sleep.

Might go to movie theatre today though I think, lots of cute girls at the mall during the day when the rest of world is working.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

speaking of bed, i'm going to it. bye all. brute have fun not getting any girls


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haha. there maybe a lot of hot girls at the mall but they don't want to talk to you brute 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

dont go for it man, women are evil, all they will do is ruin you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EGame said:


> holy shit hangover


Yeah, you came on here a few hours ago badgering on about being stuck in the friend zone or someshit. That sucks 



Aussie said:


> Yeah I am, but you love it.
> 
> Awwww <3 *hugs*


Plausible deniability.

Truth: My sister is trying to set me up with one of her friends...halp.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah man, she had a great time with me last night but apparently as a "BFF", yeah fuck that. 

now i have a perpetual hangover and am listening to some shitty greenday song. gawd i'm a wreck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: My sister is trying to set me up with one of her friends...halp.


how old and how attractive is the friend? 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EGame said:


> yeah man, she had a great time with me last night but apparently as a "BFF", yeah fuck that.
> 
> now i have a perpetual hangover and am listening to some shitty greenday song. gawd i'm a wreck.


First thing to do is stop listening to greenday. Then stop drinking so much. 
Miss BFF can take her attitude and shove it up her ass, and you can be happy, because you would no doubt end up spending more time having 'Deep and Meaningfuls' with her than you would shagging her. Problem solved.



Sticksy said:


> how old and how attractive is the friend? 8*D


15 O_O 
and from the little I know of her....she's quite the motherly type. (i.e - Guarandamnteed I'd get cockblocked.)

Scale of 1-10 (as I know that's how you work )

Probably a 6. Not bad, just...would be really awkward.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> how old and how attractive is the friend? 8*D


Get back to your own age, old man.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Truth - ugliest, fattest bitch I've ever seen wants me...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

you must be proud


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

bruteshot74 said:


> Hey big guy
> 
> I am up at 5:30 even on the weekends, so nothing really new for me. Might pop a movie in here soon.
> 
> Taking a course called interactive media & design. Majoring in graphic & web design.


Hey yourself :side:

---------

Oh shit, Jim, run, run for your sanity and all that is holy!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Broken Star. said:


> you must be proud


I'm beautiful.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you coming on to me?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

a/s/l? :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

108/f/your bedroom


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ 108? Fucking hellbitch, your pussy must have a poltergeist living in it.



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Truth - ugliest, fattest bitch I've ever seen wants me...


Fuck her. Break her heart. Tell them you'll repair it if she gets lipo.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Oh shit, Jim, run, run for your sanity and all that is holy!


I'm typing this in the airport, about to board a flight to New Zealand. Problem solved imo.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Broken Star. said:


> 108/*f*/your bedroom


good enough. coming in a sec.

Jim Copped a feel, I already told her to fuck off when she came up to me today..

Did I do good? 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Plausible deniability.
> 
> Truth: My sister is trying to set me up with one of her friends...halp.


Cheeky. 

Didn't your sister try this a few months ago? 



Broken Star. said:


> Get back to your own age, old man.


If Nick is old, I'm bloody ancient. 



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Truth - ugliest, fattest bitch I've ever seen wants me...


You know, sometimes the ones that aren't the skinniest or most attractive are the ones that are the sweetest.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:yum:



Aussie said:


> If Nick is old, I'm bloody ancient.


Nah. You're not coming onto people four or so years younger than you. 

Did you see the outs for St Kilda?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

She's ugly tho. And stalks me when I catch the bus.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> good enough. coming in a sec.
> 
> Jim Copped a feel, I already told her to fuck off when she came up to me today..
> 
> Did I do good? 8*D


No, you should have told her to suck you off when she came up to you today. 
You can always close your eyes and pretend it's someone hotter.



Aussie said:


> Cheeky.
> 
> Didn't your sister try this a few months ago?
> 
> You know, sometimes the ones that aren't the skinniest or most attractive are the ones that are the sweetest.


Yes she did. You'd think she'd have learnt by now. Not that I'm complaining too loudly. If she was a little older I'd be all for it. 15 though.... :/
I'm not a cradle snatcher.

And you're spot on Kylie. This girl isn't the skinniest nor the most attractive, but she's still pretty hawt. 
...now that just makes me sound like a perve :S



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> She's ugly tho. And stalks me when I catch the bus.


Tooltip: Ugly chicks always cruise with a hot friend.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

let's run through who she hangs with (no lie)

an indian, a maco who's my mates cousin, couple of emo girls a bisexual guy and her own fat.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What's wrong with hanging out with Indian people?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> let's run through who she hangs with (no lie)
> 
> an indian, a maco who's my mates cousin, couple of emo girls a bisexual guy and her own fat.


wtf is a maco? :/

Damn. not even a bookworm.
You got yourself handed a tough break my friend.

Although I should point out there's nothing wrong with being Indian, Emo, Bi or Fat. Gotta maintain my moral highground :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Broken Star. said:


> Nah. You're not coming onto people four or so years younger than you.
> 
> Did you see the outs for St Kilda?


No comment :side: 

I did and I got quite excited 



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> She's ugly tho. And stalks me when I catch the bus.


Why are her looks important? Why does a female have to be drop dead gorgeous for a guy to take notice?

The stalking bit I understand though...



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yes she did. You'd think she'd have learnt by now. Not that I'm complaining too loudly. If she was a little older I'd be all for it. 15 though.... :/
> I'm not a cradle snatcher.
> 
> And you're spot on Kylie. This girl isn't the skinniest nor the most attractive, but she's still pretty hawt.
> ...


She's young and naive. In a year or two that age gap won't seem as bad. 

That's good though. There's nothing wrong with that my dear. 

As mean as that sounds it's true. All my friends are fucking gorgeous. :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> let's run through who she hangs with (no lie)
> 
> an indian, a maco who's my mates cousin, couple of emo girls a bisexual guy and her own fat.


Emo as in real emo, or scene? Because scene girls aren't too bad.



Aussie said:


> No comment :side:
> 
> I did and I got quite excited


Well I guess it's not technically illegal for you... :hmm:

Hopefully that'll be enough to help you guys beat them. I don't want St Kilda to go through the whole year undefeated. 

Anyway, bed for me. I've got a test, an essay and a write-up to wake up to tomorrow. :\ G'night.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I used to think that the day would never come,
Id see delight in the shade of the morning sun,
My morning sun is the drug that brings me near,
To the childhood I lost, replaced by fear.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Broken Star. said:


> Emo as in real emo, or scene? Because scene girls aren't too bad.


Scene girls can be really hot if they don't have raccoon hair.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Scene girls can be really hot if they don't have raccoon hair.


They're filthy in bed.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> She's young and naive. In a year or two that age gap won't seem as bad.
> 
> That's good though. There's nothing wrong with that my dear.
> 
> As mean as that sounds it's true. All my friends are fucking gorgeous. :$


True. When she gets to Year 12, I'll think about it.
Yeah....

And so are you. 



booned said:


> I used to think that the day would never come,
> Id see delight in the shade of the morning sun,
> My morning sun is the drug that brings me near,
> To the childhood I lost, replaced by fear.


When I was a very small boy,
Very small boys talked to me
Now that we've grown up together,
They're afraid of what they see
That's the price that we all pay,
Our valued destiny comes to nothing
I can't tell you where we're going
I guess there was just no way of knowing....

Fucking love you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

And with an attitude like yours, she's probably the only woman who will ever be interested in you


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Your avatar has made me watch the True Faith video on youtube...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> And with an attitude like yours, she's probably the only woman who will ever be interested in you


Your callousness wounds me, Benjamin.
Besides, I'd quite happily live with her for a very long time. Similar interests, similar tastes in tv/movies/music. 

Nice work booned. It is an epic vid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> 15 O_O
> and from the little I know of her....she's quite the motherly type. (i.e - Guarandamnteed I'd get cockblocked.)
> 
> Scale of 1-10 (as I know that's how you work )
> ...


wait until she's 16 8*D nah seriously tell your sister to fuck off unless she's just picking up on the fact that you might be sad and lonely and in need of some human interaction. Thats when you should should thank her and then tell her to fuck off.



Broken Star. said:


> Get back to your own age, old man.


chicks dig older guys. just saying is all.



Aussie said:


> You know, sometimes the ones that aren't the skinniest or most attractive are the ones that are the sweetest.


yes and sometimes the skinny, hawt, smart, funny, kind, caring ones are sweet enough to get you into the friend zone thereby just pissing you off. 



Broken Star. said:


> Nah. You're not coming onto people four or so years younger than you.


who was i coming onto?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yes she did. You'd think she'd have learnt by now. Not that I'm complaining too loudly. If she was a little older I'd be all for it. 15 though.... :/
> I'm not a cradle snatcher.
> 
> And you're spot on Kylie. *This girl isn't the skinniest nor the most attractive, but she's still pretty hawt. *
> ...


proud of you 8*D



Stone Cold sXe said:


> And with an attitude like yours, she's probably the only woman who will ever be interested in you


ownt


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

You seen a film called '24 hour party people' Copta?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Family Guy. Brian gave Lauren Conrad worms.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> wait until she's 16 8*D nah seriously tell your sister to fuck off unless she's just picking up on the fact that you might be sad and lonely and in need of some human interaction. Thats when you should should thank her and then tell her to fuck off.
> 
> proud of you 8*D


Well anything's possible with my sis, but I think she genuinely means it.
And I wouldn't tell my sister to fuck off...ever. My Dad would beat the shit out of me.

Much respect. (Y)(Y)



booned said:


> You seen a film called '24 hour party people' Copta?


Unfortunately not. :sad:

Good?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

It's one of the best movies I have ever seen.

It follows the Manchester music scene from the early 70's to the 90's and follows the storys of numerous bands like Joy Division/New Order and Happy Mondays.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> It's one of the best movies I have ever seen.
> 
> It follows the Manchester music scene from the early 70's to the 90's and follows the storys of numerous bands like Joy Division/New Order and Happy Mondays.


Oh awesome. It's not the Anton Corbijn Doco is it?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Well anything's possible with my sis, but I think she genuinely means it.
> And I wouldn't tell my sister to fuck off...ever. My Dad would beat the shit out of me.
> 
> Much respect. (Y)(Y)


haha, i'm stronger than my dad so if he tried to beat the shit out of me it would be a great fight despite him having a weight advantage


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> haha, i'm stronger than my dad so if he tried to beat the shit out of me it would be a great fight despite him having a weight advantage


Well so am I (he's about the same size height/weight wise, as you Nick), but he always used to fight with his brothers. I don't have that luxury.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> *Well so am I (he's about the same size height/weight wise, as you Nick)*, but he always used to fight with his brothers. I don't have that luxury.


is that a subtle hint or something? :side:

yeah, me and my brother fight a bit. tends to be more trying to get the other bloke in a rear naked choke and make them tap out than actual brawling but it keeps you on your toes


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> is that a subtle hint or something? :side:
> 
> yeah, me and my brother fight a bit. tends to be more trying to get the other bloke in a rear naked choke and make them tap out than actual brawling but it keeps you on your toes


Putting into context, rly. But yes, I could kill you :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i doubt it 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> i doubt it 8*D


Meet my friends:

(Y) - This one's called Apocalypse
(Y) - This one's called Dominator.

:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that high school musical girl got her teen boobies out again


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I venture to the home page and had the option of clicking on a thread titled 'man glues penis to stomach' or 'tell the truth.' I think I made the right choice.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i saw those pix, her nipples are traumatizing.

oh god.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> that high school musical girl got her teen boobies out again


is she nat? or not?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

no bush, but apparently its from when she was still underage, but i expect she was atleast 16, so it's all good in this legal hood.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

even if she was under 16 it still wouldn't have stopped you Benny


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you have got me confused with yourself son, silly you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> you have got me confused with yourself son, silly you.


nope, no confusion here


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HOLY.SHIT.

Kane is Sky Sports News. And he's out of character.

Mindfuck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey mike, sup?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

my thoughts exactly, it's fucking odd, it's always cringeworthy, but this is a whole other level.

and fuck michael if you get sky sports news this means you get the joys of some of the sky sports news ladies.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sup nicksy sticksy.

Role Model, did you watch it??


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, just listening to some Kid Cudi. you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i have sky sports news on 24 hours a day, so i saw it son.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> not much, just listening to some Kid Cudi. you?


Not much, dude. Just hitting up some footie rumors.



Role Model said:


> i have sky sports news on 24 hours a day, so i saw it son.


why does SSN always have good looking female reporters?

Most, if not all, U.S female reporters are ugly. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Not much, dude. Just hitting up some footie rumors.


arsenal are going to suck this year boy. <- see instead of looking at the rumours look at the facts 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Not much, dude. Just hitting up some footie rumors.
> 
> 
> why does SSN always have good looking female reporters?
> ...


it's the only real good thing about the channel these days, its mostly rumour bullshit, it did used to be most factz.

the majority of the female presents are top notch

a good example:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

8.25/10


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Shame the show she was on was completely and utterly shit...

Yet somehow addictive


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

she looks a lot like someone i know


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

............


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Marquette said:


> yeah CM Punk has never done drugs *dream on* retards
> 
> either you're a liar or a deadbeat dad, lmao loser





Marquette said:


> Straight edge is not a good lifestyle you fuckin nerd lmaoooooo.





Marquette;7535991 inferring about straight-edge life said:


> lmao just cuz you guys sit at home every night and play nintendo and have no friends doesn't mean it's a good lifestyle. I mean, if it WAS a good lifestyle, you wouldn't be depressed wrestling nerds.


I found the most retarded Hardy mark on this forum!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm hungry but I don't have a taste for anthing in the fridge.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Whoa Tempest! Been a while...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So long that i don't remember him/her.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Mariah got completely pwnt by THE GREAT Eminem


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

True. But not many people don't get pwnt by him. Didn't help that Nick Cannon looked like a bitch. But hey if i was banging Mariah every night i guess looking like you're whipped ain't too bad.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> So long that i don't remember him/her.


her...

Truth: decided on eating a ham & turkey sandwich.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ham and Turkey is a good choice of sandwhich.

Truth- I hate it when you just got done eating and you are still hungry.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: about to read...later guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth: Also here


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No you're not


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Prove it


Self thread plug :side: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/news-...iley-cyrus-stalker-53-jailed.html#post7536334


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wtf was with all the pictures of that bulldog on the previous page. do not want.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

> Second base? What the fu*ck you tell Nick, punk?
> In the second week we was dry humping. It's gotta count for something.
> Listen, girly. Surely you don't want me to talk about how I nutted
> early cos ejaculated early and bus all over your belly, and you almost
> ...


:lmao I love it


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TMZ is reporting that John Hughes, who made such movies as The Breakfast Club and Sixteen Candles has died of an heart attack.

Edit: Now MSNBC is reporting his death. He was known for his 80's teen movies and of course, Home Alone.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WHAT? I loved John Hughes films


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm still waiting for more info, but TMZ says that he had an heart attack in New York today while taking a walk.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I love John Hughes


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If its true this is very shocking. He was only 59, damn.

Breakfast Club and Ferris Buellers Day Off are two great films he made.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Home Alone is one movie i never get tired of. No matter how kiddy it is.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't forget one of my favourite comedies ever, Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

If some of the major sites like Fox News and MSNBC are reporting his death, then it's true. He was a great director and made some cult classics.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Anything with John Candy is certified gold.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

John Candy, he went too soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll be honest, wasn't a fan of John Hughes movies (except Home Alone, and I haven't sen that since I was a kid) but that sucks that he died.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I did the honors in the Entertainment section.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

PF69 said:


> John Candy, he went too soon.


Unlce Buck has one of the funniest scenes of all time in it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

HOOK.

is my post


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol Vince McMahon as a commentator.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He was better than Michale Cole.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Anything is better then Cole though. Vince wasn't bad it's just weird in retrospect.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watching the Even Stevens movie. I miss that show. :/


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

That show OWNED.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Best show ever? :hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nope. but that show was the last good thing that Disney channel ever did.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

WOOOOO!!! Going to Toronto baby!

Fuck! I'm gonna be missing Monday's Raw here though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope Jericho gets a nice reaction in Canada.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't realize he's going to be both in Calgary and Edmonton till yet, good week for Alberta.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

aussie   

sup


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW    

Not much, quiet at work today which is nice. Gives me a chance to get through my work. How about you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Just finished cleaning my apartment 2 hours and 5 garbage bags later.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm too afraid to ask what your apartment looked like before the clean out.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omg aussie and wcw


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

omg aussie and wcw and theladykiller


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

JIM COPTAFEEL~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy!!  How are you?



The Lady Killer said:


> omg aussie and wcw


omg hi Greg!!  How are you?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Just got home from work - about to eat some dinner. How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> Just got home from work - about to eat some dinner. How are you?


Lucky thing, you get to relax for the night now. 
I'm fine thanks, I'm at work so my day hasn't been terribly exciting haha.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> JIM COPTAFEEL~!


The one and only.



Aussie said:


> Jimmy!!  How are you?


Bored, KylieKylie. The word that describes me atm is 'Bored'.

...so I think I'll get some breakfast.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Run down the street waving your arms and screaming like a mad man Jimmy, that will give you something to do. 

Damn it, all this food talk has made me hungry. I think it's lunch time. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'm too afraid to ask what your apartment looked like before the clean out.


http://www.everybodysucksbutus.com/2008/09/22/the-worlds-dirtiest-apartment/



The Lady Killer said:


> omg aussie and wcw


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Run down the street waving your arms and screaming like a mad man Jimmy, that will give you something to do.
> 
> Damn it, all this food talk has made me hungry. I think it's lunch time. :$


I'll do it if you do it, Kylie 

Truth: Uni = DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jimmy, have you saw this weeks Top Gear yet?

If so what did you think of the ending?

Oh and hey y'all


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> Jimmy, have you saw this weeks Top Gear yet?
> 
> If so what did you think of the ending?
> 
> Oh and hey y'all


Yes indeed.

It was pretty fucking excellent.
Clarkson was textbook enigmatic, but totally awesome. Really enjoyed it. 
Quite funny to see the reactions to it "OH NOEZ~! TOP GEAR IS TEH OVAR FOR EVAR~~~!" douchebags.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


>


go fuck yourself


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> go fuck yourself


hey, nice job getting those tdl debates judged in a timely fashion, jackass


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

we're just waiting on isaac


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i dont think he's coming bro


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

figured as much


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i can judge


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

don't start with me bro


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> http://www.everybodysucksbutus.com/2008/09/22/the-worlds-dirtiest-apartment/


So that explains the 5 garbage bags. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'll do it if you do it, Kylie
> 
> Truth: Uni = DO NOT WANT.


That wasn't what I had in mind Jimmy. I was thinking you run down the street and I'll take pictures. 

Well don't go then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> don't start with me bro


listen you fuckin prick

i dont like your jerkoff name. i dont like your jerkoff face. i dont like you. jerkoff.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

hello friends.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK~

edit omfg


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

The Lady Killer!

I figured I'd make my monthly appearance. I'm like a period.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah i've been the same way.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah it's been a pretty hectic summer. I'm barely on my computer anymore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> yeah i've been the same way.


except you're more like a fuckin plague


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Some kid at a summer program at the local Middle school has Swine flu. The whole place has to be sanitized before school starts on the 24th. Sucks for them. The flu better not spread. :hmm:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> we're just waiting on isaac


Not anymore we're not. I gave up on him. 



WCW said:


> listen you fuckin prick
> 
> i dont like your jerkoff name. i dont like your jerkoff face. i dont like you. jerkoff.


Feel the love between you two. :side:



RPC said:


> I figured I'd make my monthly appearance. I'm like a period.


What you're painful, unnecessary and cause women to be emotionally driven bitches?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

exactly.

hi

dead thread

hi


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Kenny. 

How are you?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats up bangin' kids?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hey Kenny.
> 
> How are you?


Pretty tired.

Its probaly been about 18-20 hours in the past 5 days or so. 

Had the job interview today, suppose to get a call at 4pm, hope I get it, I'm not too confident though.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

KeepItFresh said:


> Whats up bangin' kids?


Hey KIF.  Just busy at work today. How about you?



Kenny McSex said:


> Pretty tired.
> 
> Its probaly been about 18-20 hours in the past 5 days or so.
> 
> Had the job interview today, suppose to get a call at 4pm, hope I get it, I'm not too confident though.


No wonder you're tired, you've barely slept this week! You can't keep doing that to yourself, it's not healthy. 

Good luck with the interview, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I'm sure you did well.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Playin' Second Life.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Truth- I know I'm the slowest guy in the world, but I just saw the first episode of Lost. Borrowed the first and second season off of someone. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Truth- I know I'm the slowest guy in the world, but I just saw the first episode of Lost. Borrowed the first and second season off of someone. Pretty good so far.


You can't be slower than me, I'm just getting into movies that were released 10 or 20 years ago.

I saw Lost a while ago, but I never gave it a chance. The pilot bored me after 15 minutes so I turned it off. I have never seen a serious television show that I could watch, I like tv for comedy and movies for seriousness.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- sup


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey Derek, sup dude?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Same here, I like comedy series. Last summer I got into That 70's Show, watched all the seasons, and loved it. I would get into some other comedy series, but I don't think I will have enough time especially when college roles around. I started watching the first three episodes of Friends, got busy, and never continued.

I am giving Lost a shot, because of involvement from J.J. Abrams. I was a big fan of Cloverfield and Star Trek, so thought this series might be for me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: I had like the best day I've had in ages.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

y....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> ohey Derek, sup dude?


Not much. U?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, just looking around the various forums i'm a member of and listening to some music. pretty bored tbh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josh said:


> y....


Did well on three assessment tasks. Good feeling.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Listening to some great music.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm blunt roastin, on a cloud coasting


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey switchy


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

embrace nicky or else he'll swipe you right off your feet into his arms


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

makin' me blush :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watchmen ownsssssss.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> makin' me blush :$


that's my god given talent. :$


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

I have football match tonight.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sl0!. said:


> Listening to some great music.


Elaborate?

Truth: The music video to Kids by MGMT is actually quite shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Downloading Wall-E. I've only seen one damn movie this year, and that was a couple hours ago. :/


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

why download that piece a shit


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

because wwf is a piece a shit


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF needs to get out more. 8*D

Truth: My throat feels like it was bombed by Saddam.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> Truth - Watchmen ownsssssss.


You just found that out now?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> WWF needs to get out more. 8*D
> 
> Truth: My throat feels like it was bombed by Saddam.


i would ask you why your throat hurts but i don't think the answer would be good for my innocent ears 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> You just found that out now?


Actually, yes. :/


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

took off from college 2 hours early


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

england are 2/16. awesome stuff so far by the Aussies. any other aussies want to help needle the poms in the cricket thread? 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This movie needs to download so I can get to bed. It's almost 7 in the fuckin' morning. 
*
Edit:* Finished. Goodbye. ;D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Watchmen is a terrible film. some people need to get some fucking taste.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

never seen watchmen tbh

sup benny?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

not much given up on the cricket for the time being, for obv reasons.

now off to walk the dog and enjoy some sunsssssssssssssssshine


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

cricket is keeping me highly entertained. why you guys didn't pick another batsman considering Bopara is rubbish and Bell isn't even a regular player i don't know but it kinda means that a few wickets and we're into a very long tail.

as i type that the 4th wicket falls :lmao Collingwood gone


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

5/63, oh dear. not looking good for you benny


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rain plz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

is this a record? an englishman praying for rain at lunch on the first day. loving this







(using this until england gets bowled out ;D)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

How fucking awesome is this Sticksy? Like, seriously. I jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hoping australia win, very interesting 5th test if they do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> How fucking awesome is this Sticksy? Like, seriously. I jizzed in my pants.


wouldn't go that far seeing as i've watched Australia bowl/England bat like this for most of my 15 years of watching cricket (oh yeah, started watching when i was 4, best choice my parents ever made was pushing me into sports ) but its still enough to make me giddy with pleasure 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> wouldn't go that far seeing as i've watched Australia bowl/England bat like this for most of my 15 years of watching cricket (oh yeah, started watching when i was 4, best choice my parents ever made was pushing me into sports ) but its still enough to make me giddy with pleasure 8*D


I did that Milo Have-A-Go shit when I was five, so I guess I've watched since around then. idk. Point is that this fucking owns.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

remember when johnson took 5 for 2 against us in perth, only for us to win anyway? 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i never played milo have-a-go. Spent hours in the backyard playing and then played Kangas when i was 6. Been playing ever since 

^ ohai Josh, fuck you 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you bat or bowl?



Josh said:


> remember when johnson took 5 for 2 against us in perth, only for us to win anyway? 8*D


Nah, all I can remember is that series in South Africa. Something about us owning? :hmm:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

don't remember that. i do remember winning both odi series tho.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't watch the ODI series. I figured we were lucky to win the test series, so why ruin a good thing?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> Do you bat or bowl?


I used to be an opening batter and 1st change bowler (aka one of the star players who did everything) now i'm a top order batter and wicketkeeper.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to wicketkeep and made rep teams for it, but I fucking hated it, so I quit. 8*D idk, I just hated the fact that if something went wrong it was instantly that you were crap, yet you can have a perfect day and get no credit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, i only took it up as a way to stay in the game after i wasn't bowling and the fact that my team's keeper was shit. Thing is i was pretty rubbish at first, now i'm fairly decent but yeah, i copped and still do cop a lot of shit for it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's an awful position. Plus, I'm a shit batsman now, so I had to fall back on my bowling and become a bowler.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i like it tbh. didn't used to though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I guess it sucks more when the best bowler in the league is bowling for your team, trying to prove how badass he is by bowling four bouncers an over, all of which I could never reach. If I had one free kill that kid would've been awfully tempting...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, the worst i get is from our left arn opener (well one of our left arm openers, we have 4 front line bowlers and they're all lefties). He tends to not be able to control his swing half the time so i get them going down leg and swinging away. fucking nightmare because all of a sudden he'll bowl a beaut and get an edge so i've got to be on my toes :\


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That'd be awful. I used to hate keeping to left handers because they'd come in over the wicket and you can barely see them since the batsman's in the way. You need to move way down off to be able to see the ball, then if they push it down leg you have to move like a fucker.

SIDDLE


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah. Our other opener bowls fucking slow so i occasionally keep up to the stumps if the batsman takes guard outside his crease. Throws some people off a fair bit.

Nice stuff there from Siddle. England are in huge trouble, they need Prior to bail them out.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to love keeping up to the stumps. Best part of keeping. If he bowls slow why does he open, btw? Does he swing it a lot or something?

Awesome bouncer. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Swings it a fair bit, also seams it. He took a fuckload of wickets last year, 33 wickets at an average of 13.03

hit Harmison's glove and bounced into his head. what a tool 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

roflroflrofl @ the rolling of Atherton. Top stuff.

Amazing average. I coached an under 12's team a few years ago, and one kid won both the batting and bowling average. Average with the bat was 156, with the ball 2.4.

Fuck Siddle bowls awesome bouncers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haha, i remember my u'12s mostly because i won the association awards for bowling aggregate and my team award for aggregate & average. had 25 wickets at something ridiculous like 5. we won the comp that year ;D

another one gone, fuck me, England are hopeless atm.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I won the fielding award. :lmao

Man, why the fuck was Harmi in before Anderson?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no idea but fucking Siddle has to do well when i bag him earlier. fuck  9/102


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

all out :lmao Siddle gets a 5-for. all out for 102. brilliant


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Let's go get married, Peter Siddle. I love watching him bounce the tailenders. It's hilarious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

k that was pretty embarrassing


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> k that was pretty embarrassing


yeah, i'd be afraid to show my face in public if i were a member of that team ;D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Admit Siddle's the man now, Sticksy. 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> yeah, i'd be afraid to show my face in public if i were a member of that team ;D


they'll be fine, it's not like any of the public reallys knows who any of them are anyway


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

rofl, nice start.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> Admit Siddle's the man now, Sticksy. 8*D


nah. Lee would've done that in half the time ;D



Role Model said:


> they'll be fine, it's not like any of the public reallys knows who any of them are anyway


there's good reason for that


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Piss off. 8*D

Let's aim for second leg slip, Harmi.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Gonna roll a joint tonight maybe.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuckin' New South Welshman. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> nah.
> 
> 
> 
> there's good reason for that


because no one really cares about cricket? amirit. amrit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> because no one really cares about cricket? amirit. amrit.


i was going to say because not even you guys support shithouse national teams.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Reminds me of the 1996 (?) test when we owned England for 112 on the first morning.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

What a fantastic start to a test match.

Truth: FOUR~~~~~!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ponting's playing really aggressively. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

1/62. We're in the hotseat.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oddly enough, I found out today that women these days don't actually like guys who open doors for them etc. How the times have changed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> 1/62. We're in the *hotseat.*


box seat*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Oddly enough, I found out today that women these days don't actually like guys who open doors for them etc. How the times have changed.


You must have met a ****** then, because I've never met a women who didn't like it when I opened the door for her.

@ Nick: Have you seen our run rate? That's why I said hotseat


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

been watching since ball 1 boy, still doesn't change the fact that hotseat implies you're in trouble and box seat implies that you're in a position of dominance


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> been watching since ball 1 boy, still doesn't change the fact that hotseat implies you're in trouble and box seat implies that you're in a position of dominance


Fair.

Truth: That's tea.
How much longer do you reckon it'll take until Ponting gets his 50?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He calmed down a bit at the end of the session. Hopefully both Ponting and Watson are still going when we pass their score.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- Rage is never blind... Rage is uniquely focused.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey Sabby, long time no talk, how's things?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Fair.
> 
> Truth: That's tea.
> How much longer do you reckon it'll take until Ponting gets his 50?


depends. If the Poms can get their heads out of their asses and bowl like they have the potential to then they could cause us a fair bit of trouble. They had the odd ball in the right areas but there was no real sustained pressure and there were too many loose balls that Ponting and Watson were able to score off.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You must have met a ****** then, because I've never met a women who didn't like it when I opened the door for her.
> 
> @ Nick: Have you seen our run rate? That's why I said hotseat


Negatory on the ****** factor. 5 fine maidens told it be so. Mind you, I'd still do it anyway.



LadyCroft said:


> *Truth- Rage is never blind... Rage is uniquely focused.*


Jumping jaggilla junkies. Sabby! 

How've you been?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth- Rage is never blind... Rage is uniquely focused.*


What if a blind man was raging?

@ Ben: Likewise. It's common decency if nothing else.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Nick, how are ya? I heard you were bant..  what happened?

Ben, I've been pretty good. More pretty than good though... see what I did there?  


Jimmy, good point. I have no retort.  *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> Jimmy, good point. I have no retort.  *




How are you my dear? Staying out of trouble? (not bloody likely )


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i was banned. well all i got told was to "grow up" but yeah, i got banned for being a smartass to either Rajah or Headliner. thats what i gathered 

pretty good albeit pretty broke. need to work more seeing as i spent nearly all my money when i was in new zealand for 2 weeks


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

And Ponting gets his 50.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, Broad needs to learn that bowling short to Ponting is just asking for trouble. They need to be pitching it up giving it every chance to swing. Thats how they skittled us last match. Anyone can play a 140km straight ball, much harder to play your shots when the ball is swinging like a motherfucker.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Ben, I've been pretty good. More pretty than good though... see what I did there? *


Haha, I see what you did there...but I wasn't aware this was state the obvious day 

That's super that you're doing good.

Edit ~ Judging by the rep comment, you becoming a poet/rapper by any chance? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> And Ponting gets his 50.


Loving this game so far. In fact, today's been absolutely amazing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dead thread


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why hello, there...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup??


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Watchin' that Spongebob guy. You?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWF said:


> Watchin' that Spongebob guy. You?


watching the cricket and listening to some music.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

102 is an awesome score


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah if you're the player who gets it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

YEAH IM HAVING PIZZA YEAH PIZZA YEAH


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hey hey hey


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

well hi there


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

how are you


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Not too bad, going swimming soon, how are you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm well thank you


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That pleases me to no end


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just got really sick this morning. I was fine then all of sudden, I felt like shit. I had to stay at a co-workers house for a little bit because I wasn't able to drive at the time. I happened to be in Killswitch's neighborhood for personal business, so I'm blaming his neighborhood for my sickness.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, your honor.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mods - many spammers in the WWE section right now....just to give you the heads up if you haven't got it so far...

Edit: nice job.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I literally just got home, so there was nothing I could do. Looks like K took care of it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

They were pretty full on. Had about 8/9 threads going. Anyway, how was your day?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fine. Yours?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Not bad, a pretty average day.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: Is listening to my recorded speech to heplp me remember. The time limit is 5-8 mins and my speech is exactly word for word 8 minutes long. I have to trim it down some more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Speech for what.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Speech for what.


Speech class.

Truth: I've been addicted to Bejeweled Blitz on facebook the past month lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm addicted to Brick Breaker 2 on Yahoo.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

4 day weekend ftw

*Truth:* I always liked Public Speaking classes though I was never really interested in what most people had to say. I think that lessened my nervousness since I pretty much figured nobody cared what I had to say either.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pyro, I have been waiting days to show you this.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Lady GaGa says that she has a penis. Seriously.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

steve buscemi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PF69 said:


> Lady GaGa says that she has a penis. Seriously.


I could have told you that.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Why didn't you, Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've been saying it for quite a while, actually.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Woo woo woo, you know it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I just want you to be mine,
I don't want this world to shine
I don't want this bridge to burn
Oh, Johnny, do you miss me?
I just want to feel for you
I will always feel for you....


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Who's Johnny? :hmm:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

won soccer, won afl, tackled a kid and he tore his acl due to it. good day.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Broken Star. said:


> Who's Johnny? :hmm:


He's a person in this song.
Which I've been listening to on loop for 60 times, incidentally.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - My hamster may kick the bucket soon.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> Truth - My hamster may kick the bucket soon.


Assuming kick the bucket means what I think it does, that sux. :\


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, it sucks. I don't want the little guy to go yet. :/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

@ Broken Star: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7541102-post964.html

@ WWF: That sucks.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> Yeah, it sucks. I don't want the little guy to go yet. :/






Jim Coptafeel said:


> @ Broken Star: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7541102-post964.html
> 
> @ WWF: That sucks.


You own.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Not a bad song actually.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I've had it stuck in my head lately, so I figured I may as well download it. Now it's on loop. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone drove a car into the lake across the street from my house and lit it on fire. Pretty awesome to see.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why bother? either push it in the lake or set it on fire in the middle of a park. They got greedy and did twice as much work as was needed :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it was pretty fucking funny, why would someone go to that much trouble to destroy a car is beyond me. And the firefighters were having a pretty hard time putting it out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if it was in a lake why not let it burn, not like it can spread


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It is raining too but it was close to the shore and there is a lot of brush that could have caught fire.

Where is everyone like Kylie, Ben and James?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no idea about Kylie and Ben but Jimmy is talking to me over on BTW's forum. he'll probably be around soonish


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I might go computer shopping this weekend so I can finally be around more.

And I hope Penn gets choked or knocked out tonight. And if one of Forrests ears happens to KO Silva that would be ok with me too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm hoping Penn will win tbh but yeah, i'm hoping Forrest will pick up the win. He won't win via KO though, he'll have to outpoint Silva on route to a decision win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That is my guess too if he can pull it off. He just needs to keep his gameplan intact and not brawl since Silva has got some mean striking skill. I feel the same way about if GSP fought Silva, I think he could take him in a contest (in GSP's case probably with relative ease) if he can avoid the fatal strikes.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

someone rep me a link to btw's forum

penn won't get ko'd, silva will.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> It is raining too but it was close to the shore and there is a lot of brush that could have caught fire.
> 
> Where is everyone like Kylie, Ben and James?


You rang?



Sticksy said:


> no idea about Kylie and Ben but Jimmy is talking to me over on BTW's forum. he'll probably be around soonish


Spot on.



McQueen said:


> I think I might go computer shopping this weekend so I can finally be around more.


Splendid.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Clarke and North are absolutely owning.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rainrainrainrainrainrainrainrainrainrainrain


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Broken Star. said:


> Clarke and North are absolutely owning.


Future Vice Captain/Captain combo imo.



Role Model said:


> rainrainrainrainrainrainrainrainrainrainrain


lolololololololololol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Future Vice Captain/Captain combo imo.


Clarke's definitely a future captain for mine. If North can keep his form up and stay in the side for awhile to come I could see him becoming vice somewhere down the line.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Broken Star. said:


> Clarke's definitely a future captain for mine. If North can keep his form up and stay in the side for awhile to come I could see him becoming vice somewhere down the line.


Honestly, I'd be looking at North becoming Captain. It's an unorthodox move as Clarke has seemingly been groomed for the role since he debuted, but I think North has it together a bit better than Clarke does. The only other guy I can think of who could be Captain would be Hussey, but he's the same age as Ponting.

Just a thought...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Honestly, I'd be looking at North becoming Captain. It's an unorthodox move as Clarke has seemingly been groomed for the role since he debuted, but I think North has it together a bit better than Clarke does. The only other guy I can think of who could be Captain would be Hussey, but he's the same age as Ponting.
> 
> Just a thought...


North is a senior player for WA, but he hasn't been in the Aussie team that long, so I think the selectors would be reluctant to give him the nod. Meanwhile, as you said Clarke has been groomed for it. I actually forgot Haddin too, who has captained a few Twenty20's. He might be vice when Clarke becomes captain.

idk if Hussey will even be in the Aussie side when Ponting retires/is no longer captain. Guy's been out of form forever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

cough cricket thread cough


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck Clarke deserved a century. 

Screw the cricket thread. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Broken Star. said:


> North is a senior player for WA, but he hasn't been in the Aussie team that long, so I think the selectors would be reluctant to give him the nod. Meanwhile, as you said Clarke has been groomed for it. I actually forgot Haddin too, who has captained a few Twenty20's. He might be vice when Clarke becomes captain.
> 
> idk if Hussey will even be in the Aussie side when Ponting retires/is no longer captain. Guy's been out of form forever.


North's been captaining WA for the past few years. Worth consideration when Ponting eventually goes.

Hussey's been unlucky this series. Caught the butt of a lot of shit decisions. That's enough to throw anyone off their game.



Role Model said:


> cough cricket thread cough


cough jobbing cough



Broken Star. said:


> Fuck Clarke deserved a century.
> 
> Screw the cricket thread. 8*D


Indeed.

pretty much.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> North's been captaining WA for the past few years. Worth consideration when Ponting eventually goes.
> 
> Hussey's been unlucky this series. Caught the butt of a lot of shit decisions. That's enough to throw anyone off their game.
> 
> ...


North was unlucky to not be playing for Australia sooner. WA actually had a few batsmen in that position. I've always heavily rated Voges as well. If North is able to retain his spot he may come into consideration, but the fact that Clarke's been groomed for the spot for so long makes me think he'll be next.

Hussey's been in bad form for ages now tho.

And on the theme of not posting in the cricket thread, I don't think I've seen you post anywhere besides in here. 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

we as a nation alway job, thus it's kinda not a big deal.

you've never seen me post anywhere but in here? bit bizarre as i don't really post much in here anymore because it sucks major bollocks. you must not really look around the forum much, which makes sense cause i've never seen you anywhere but in here.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Was aimed at Jim, thus him being quoted.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

jim only posts in here because his mind is warped through continuous conversations with nicky meaning he doesn't have the brain power to post elsewhere, dont be a dick.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ My mind is so fucked I fap to incest and snort wasabi through a goat's small intestine. 

I rarely post anywhere else.
Occasionally in File Exchange and GFX section, but I don't give a shit about wrestling, hence my not posting in there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Honestly, I'd be looking at North becoming Captain. It's an unorthodox move as Clarke has seemingly been groomed for the role since he debuted, *but I think North has it together a bit better than Clarke does*. The only other guy I can think of who could be Captain would be Hussey, but he's the same age as Ponting.
> 
> Just a thought...


lololololol, Clarke is easily the next in line to be captain, he's playing well, he's our best batsman currently and he's got a good head on his shoulders now. North on the other hand is a junior member of the Australian team and wouldn't be a good choice as captain.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> North's been captaining WA for the past few years. Worth consideration when Ponting eventually goes.
> 
> Hussey's been unlucky this series. Caught the butt of a lot of shit decisions. That's enough to throw anyone off their game.


Haddin has been captaining NSW (and some 20/20's), Katich has been captaining NSW but Clarke is the one that has captained Australia in numerous ODI's and is our current vice i.e he has imput in the running of the team atm.

Hussey has been shit for ages, needs to get some runs this series or he's gone. 



Broken Star. said:


> North was unlucky to not be playing for Australia sooner. WA actually had a few batsmen in that position. I've always heavily rated Voges as well. If North is able to retain his spot he may come into consideration, but the fact that Clarke's been groomed for the spot for so long makes me think he'll be next.
> 
> Hussey's been in bad form for ages now tho.
> 
> And on the theme of not posting in the cricket thread, I don't think I've seen you post anywhere besides in here. 8*D


I've never really rated Voges, Hodge is a better option for mine or if we want to go the England route have Watson in a Freddy type role.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> jim only posts in here because his mind is warped through continuous conversations with nicky meaning he doesn't have the brain power to post elsewhere, dont be a dick.


fuck off, how many convo's do i have with Jimmy? fuck all tbh. As for warping peoples minds? piss off, and while you're at it get off your high horse Benny, you're not better than anyone else on the forum 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you fucking what what what what what. thats a silly thing to say.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

very silly


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> fuck off, how many convo's do i have with Jimmy? fuck all tbh. As for warping peoples minds? piss off, and while you're at it get off your high horse Benny, you're not better than anyone else on the forum 8*D





Role Model said:


> you fucking what what what what what. thats a silly thing to say.





Sticksy said:


> very silly


So fucking silly that it killed this thread.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not our fault the thread is too overloaded with awesomeness when me and Ben post at the same time thereby preventing people from posting :hmm:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao

That's the biggest load of bullshit I've ever read.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

impossible


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> impossible


No, you're right. Ben's btb is the biggest load of bullshit I've ever read.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aussies always job btw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off and get a decent opinion for a change Alco

you watching the cricket Jimmy? Stuart Clark has hit 3 sixes in the past 2 overs and is just teeing off. Fucking brilliant to watch


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

wat


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lol belgium


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Where's Eastern Australia, or New North Wales?

Your country makes no sense 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

new south wales in reference to Wales in the UK, you know, seeing as they named us and all 8*D

and if you don't know your basic directions then i can't help you ;D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The sun comes up in the north, right? 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Aussies always job btw.





Sticksy said:


> fuck off and get a decent opinion for a change Alco
> 
> you watching the cricket Jimmy? Stuart Clark has hit 3 sixes in the past 2 overs and is just teeing off. Fucking brilliant to watch


Unfortunately, my mum is watching some horseshit show. But I'm following the live coverage on cricinfo.



Alcoholic said:


> wat


that maps wrong. we don't have a giant x painted across us.



Sticksy said:


> lol belgium


indeed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

only if you're at the south pole :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm still finding Jimmy's supposed heel turn quite ridiculous btw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he turned heel?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> I'm still finding Jimmy's supposed heel turn quite ridiculous btw.





Sticksy said:


> he turned heel?


I turned heel? 

When did that happen?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim? Heel? :lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh don't act like you don't know about it, James. It's still ridiculous. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Oh don't act like you don't know about it, James. It's still ridiculous. 8*D


I don't deny anything, I just fail to see how I turned heel at all.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Obviously the days of the roflcopter are over. Sadness. :sad:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Obviously the days of the roflcopter are over. Sadness. :sad:


Da. 

Soon I will become 'Jim'.
No more copping feels.
No more rofling.
No more lollerblades.

Just Jim.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ah you suck then. =D


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

aussies = jobbers

except kylie
and nick


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Instant Classic. imo


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Ah you suck then. =D


:sad:



IC said:


> aussies = jobbers
> 
> except kylie
> and nick


fuck u.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* i agree with alex. 

except, replace nick with jim. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Queen Lexie said:


> * i agree with alex.
> 
> except, replace nick with jim. *



...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Replace Jim/Nick with a blank space and Alex is spot on. =D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Replace Belgium with a gaping great hole and everyone's happy =D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> aussies = jobbers
> 
> except kylie
> and nick


luv u mate



Queen Lexie said:


> * i agree with alex.
> 
> except, replace nick with jim. *


fucking hell, i stop calling you a whore and you keep going with the names. i'm shattered


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

love is all you need to know and all you need to know is love is all you need to know


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> love is all you need to know and all you need to know is love is all you need to know


wake....from your sleep
the drying of your tears
today...we escape
we escape.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fucking dead thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good thing i'm an AmeriWIN!

All you Aussie & U.K. joobers tremble before my might.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I just trembled


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

UN-BE-LIEVABLE!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That's...

THAT'S....

*THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao That was a great angle though. And I remember the night after he absolutely destroyed The Hardy's.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahh vintage Hardyz....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Truth- Got my first driving lesson in a bit


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

lmao i failed my first driving test last week.

Good luck kid


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hit the flag doing my 90 degree back up when I took my drivers test but since it didn't fall down I passed.

Good luck Rockhead.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Truth- Got my first driving lesson in a bit


Shouldn't be that hard. just know your speed limits.

What kind of car or truck are you going to be driving. Automatic or manual?

It took me a long time to actually pass my test. mostly for going to fast or slow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And remember Children under 10 and Senior Citizens are worth 15 points a peice but if you can hit a pregnant woman thats worth 25 points seeing as it is technically 2 people!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It was an automatic. It went ok, since I have driven before in the past. The only problem is I'm accustomed to slamming on the brakes.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Rockhead said:


> Truth- Got my first driving lesson in a bit


Just focus on the road and drive the speed limits. You should do fine.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bogus advice.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Got a problem with my advice, Queen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. No one dies when you follow the rules.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alright, Queen. 

I remember when I had my driving lessons back in the stone age. My instructor was too much. He gave me solid advice but he had some nuttiness in him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you took your test in the Stone Age I took mine in the Bronze Age. Thanks for making me feel old.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Let's face it, we are both getting up there in age, Queen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm the ripe old age of 19.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie and I are only a quarter century old in two weeks. :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Eww, old people.

hello all (includes WWF since no said anything ). 

Truth: Dragon Ball game on Wii is looking good. yeah, ya know I had to bring up DB in a discussion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you can give Roshi nose bleeds by knocking off Bulma's top I might have to get it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

It's a 2D sidescroller with you playing as Kid Goku in the main story. But I ain't going to lie, I'd take it as a cutscene. That and Goku taking off Bulma's panties and her not noticing it, FTW.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Aussie and I are only a quarter century old in two weeks. :$


I'll be 1/5th of a century old in like 7 months.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

tell the DEAD truth.

Truth: I wish Charlie's Kitten Mittens on Sunny were real, so I could get my sister's cat a pair. Nothing more funny to me to see cats walk weird with them on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That game sounds awesome then.

And who doesn't love kittens in mittens?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

yeah, they're made of win.

*dead links, sad face*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Too bad your upload/link is full of fail.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

My internet is fail also, tbh.

I got cut off completely like a minute ago. I miss the day when I had an awesome laptop.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me too but i'm actually probably gonna go buy a new one tommorow.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Lucky you. It might take me the end of the year to get a new one that I want. 

What store you getting it from? Best Buy? Target? K Mart? lol, i wouldn't get it from all three honestly.

Off for a while. Laterz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- herez.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

bamp.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Gonna finish a banner soon.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Is that banner you were working on the one in your sig?
If so, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, that is a DH original. ;D

This is the banner I'm working on:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> No, that is a DH original. ;D
> 
> This is the banner I'm working on:


Ahh...I see.

:hmm: looks okay so far. That's some massive glare coming off the cut of Jericho though. Matching the lighting with the bg will be a tough job.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Jericho owns


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's that bangin' kid.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Ahh...I see.
> 
> :hmm: looks okay so far. That's some massive glare coming off the cut of Jericho though. Matching the lighting with the bg will be a tough job.


Burn tool + Lowering the brightness/contrast = win.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

needs splatter brushes


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

KeepItFresh said:


> It's that bangin' kid.


I hope you're referring to me.

sup KIF?



WWF said:


> Burn tool + Lowering the brightness/contrast = win.


That might make the skin look all blotchy. 
Happened on a CM Punk piece I did once. :/



TheManWithThePlan said:


> needs splatter brushes


*cringe*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Creating fun on SL, since you folks won't help me create it here.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> That might make the skin look all blotchy.
> Happened on a CM Punk piece I did once. :/


I'll work my magic. ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

KeepItFresh said:


> Creating fun on SL, since you folks won't help me create it here.


tbf, it's pretty hard to create fun here when there's fuck all happening.



WWF said:


> I'll work my magic. ;D


watcha gonna do to the bg?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not sure. I just do stuff as I go along. I don't plan anything out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead thread


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

howdareyou


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from the grocery store and it was literally raining bugs in the parking lot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raining Bugs? Sounds gross.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's kinda...weird.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Then it's probably going to be raining tonight/tommorow.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ The rainy season is still a few months away.

When I got there I didn't want to get out of my car because of the way it was getting pelted. But when I did, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Truth: ADR better keep posting, because that's the best fucking sig I've ever seen.
Srsly, I could stare at her allllllll day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

she looks like robin except somehow more gay


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I follow her on twitter. She sometimes makes me laugh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If I were on Twitter, the only person I'd fallow is SHAQ.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fuck Shaq.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

fuck hiroshi tanahashi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NO YOU DO NOT SAY THAT ABOUT THE HIGH FLYING STAR

TAKE IT BACK


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: ADR better keep posting, because that's the best fucking sig I've ever seen.
> Srsly, I could stare at her allllllll day.


Thanks. 

Are you talking about Alissa or Taylor?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Taylor got a oh wow from me what i watched it on impact.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching smackdown. Loved Punk's opening promo.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Truth - I was watching a live ... cam (you know what I mean), and one of the guys in the chatroom said "Is she pregnant?" and she started crying so they turned the camera off :lmao I felt sorry for her.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao thats awful


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Funkyd said:


> Truth - I was watching a live ... cam (you know what I mean), and one of the guys in the chatroom said "Is she pregnant?" and she started crying so they turned the camera off :lmao I felt sorry for her.


:lmao thats awesome


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

do we have a new ttt crowd in the making?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth: Watched American Pie yesterday and the second and third today. Those movies own; American Pie 4 plz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Only if it has stiffler.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Truth: Watched American Pie yesterday and the second and third today. Those movies own; American Pie 4 plz.


i think my favorite scene is in the 2nd one where finch thinks stifler's mom is coming, but it turns out to be his brother.

"fuckers, fuckers, fuckers"


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are you talking about Alissa or Taylor?


I was referring to the sexy piece of skirt dressed in blue, lying down with the little titty jiggle.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

freaking out here man


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why is that?



Josh said:


> i think my favorite scene is in the 2nd one where finch thinks stifler's mom is coming, but it turns out to be his brother.
> 
> "fuckers, fuckers, fuckers"


Yeah, that scene was great. I also liked in the 3rd one when Stifler shows up at Jim's wedding party (or w/e) and Stifler gets the cake on himself and Jim. Then the dogs come running in and jim tried to get the dog off Stifler, but it looks like he's fucking the dog. Jim's dad opens the door and everyone sees. Epic.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

bad trip

Eminem is not helping for whatever reason


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The lesbian scene in the second one was funny as hell. 

But i think my favorite scene from the first one is when Jim tries to sleep with Nadia. goddamn that was funny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Need a hand?"


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hellooooooooo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey There.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

speaking of porn (wut), a girl from my school made a video of her ~pleasuring~ herself to give to her boyfriend. one of my friends got his phone, sent it to his phone, sent it to me, now everyone has seen it. school will be great tomorrow.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> Hey There.


sup



Josh said:


> speaking of porn (wut), a girl from my school made a video of her ~pleasuring~ herself to give to her boyfriend. one of my friends got his phone, sent it to his phone, sent it to me, now everyone has seen it. school will be great tomorrow.


:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nothing atm, man. You?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just got back from footy. We won, but got into a fight with some nineteen year old kid with fucking tribal tats playing under 17s. Pretty sure 19 > 17.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tribal Tattoos? What a ***. ;D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd have given you $50 to say that to his face. 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lmao tribal tats, what a cock move.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He was BADASS. I told him to calm down and he went back "You wanna go me ****?"


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Josh said:


> speaking of porn (wut), a girl from my school made a video of her ~pleasuring~ herself to give to her boyfriend. one of my friends got his phone, sent it to his phone, sent it to me, now everyone has seen it. school will be great tomorrow.


That's happened so often here it's not even funny (just awesome).


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Broken Star. said:


> He was BADASS. I told him to calm down and he went back "You wanna go me ****?"


love playing people like this. then they try target you, instead of going the ball and you run rings around them. assuming you play afl.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josh said:


> love playing people like this. then they try target you, instead of going the ball and you run rings around them. assuming you play afl.


Yeah, he kept going after my mate afterwards. Kept saying the game was gonna end and afterwards he was gonna fuck us up. Such a ***.

All other footy codes are gay btw.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> I'd have given you $50 to say that to his face. 8*D


$50 doesn't pay for the flight. :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> $50 doesn't pay for the flight. :hmm:


Travel expenses included imo.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My DVD burner is pissing me off.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hellos.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, young Seabs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello Darkness
Hello Sunshine
Hello Not at All
Hello All the Time
Hello No Where 
Hello Oblivion
Hello Goodbye


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

What time is it there WWF? You seem to be supporting my theory that you don't sleep. :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

6:40 AM

I forgot to turn my alarm on and nobody decided to wake me up, so I woke up at 6 PM. *Facepalm*

Not tired. :/


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, it's 6:40 AM over here for myself.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> 6:40 AM
> 
> I forgot to turn my alarm on and nobody decided to wake me up, so I woke up at 6 PM. *Facepalm*
> 
> Not tired. :/


Nice bodyclock you've got going there. 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You sleep yet?

Edit: I know, man. 8*D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I going to sleep very soon. I've been up since early yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - after 13 weeks, my NRL team is back in the top 8 and looking mighty good chances of qualifying for their first finals series since 2005


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
<----- Emo Mario


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There's something wrong with all you Yanks. None of you sleep at the right times. :hmm:



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Truth - after 13 weeks, my NRL team is back in the top 8 and looking mighty good chances of qualifying for their first finals series since 2005


That's all well and good, but rugby's for poofs who like to stick their fingers up other people's assholes. 8*D

*Edit:* :lmao Nice avy, WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's the summer, I'm not going to sleep at frickin' 10 PM.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I usually would still be working right now but yesterday was my day off.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken Star. said:


> That's all well and good, but rugby's for poofs who like to stick their fingers up other people's assholes. 8*D


It's a lot tougher than aerial ping-pong where the homos kick a ball to one another and through goal posts, and have a massive sook if their hit even slightly hard


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> It's the summer, I'm not going to sleep at frickin' 10 PM.


You badass. 8*D



PF69 said:


> I usually would still be working right now but yesterday was my day off.


I'd feel weird working at night. idk, I just can't sleep during the day most of the time.

*Edit:* :lmao @ footy being called soft. We stole Carmichael Hunt and you're all just butthurt. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no point in arguing with the ******* who like AFL Ben, they're a bunch of sooks who don't like the physicality of a good footballing code 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mario is an emo ******. Kinda like Nick. :hmm:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Broken Star. said:


> I'd feel weird working at night. idk, I just can't sleep during the day most of the time.


I've been doing it for 3 years now, so I'm used to it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken Star. said:


> *Edit:* :lmao @ footy being called soft. We stole Carmichael Hunt and you're all just butthurt. 8*D


Barry Hall was the toughest player, and he was arseholed out because the rest of the softies couldn't handle the physicality.

Lol, Hunt is highly overrated and will be exploited as such. Still, anyone can kick a ball between 4 sticks 8*D



Sticksy said:


> no point in arguing with the ******* who like AFL Ben, they're a bunch of sooks who don't like the physicality of a good footballing code 8*D


Indeed. And they can't even spell *Karmichael* correctly 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> *Edit:* :lmao @ footy being called soft. We stole Carmichael Hunt and you're all just butthurt. 8*D


*Karmichael 

and he's a very overrated rugby league player, not even in the top 3 in the NRL for his position, you can have him for all i care.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Karmichael is a jobber.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

PF69 said:


> I've been doing it for 3 years now, so I'm used to it.


What do you do?



WWF said:


> Mario is an emo ******. Kinda like Nick. :hmm:


Luigi's a pimp tho.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Barry Hall was the toughest player, and he was arseholed out because the rest of the softies couldn't handle the physicality.
> 
> Lol, Hunt is highly overrated and will be exploited as such. Still, anyone can kick a ball between 4 sticks 8*D
> 
> ...


Yes, turning around and knocking someone out with a left hook is allowed in rugly too. :hmm:

Nah, he can't. At least not atm. It's funny as watching him kick.

Pfft, Karmichael's a ****** name anyway.


:lmao @ Swann getting ownt.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> Mario is an emo ******.


Mario is not a ******. So take that back. 

Broken Star, I work as a security guard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mario owns, but Emo Mario is a ******. 8*D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Kenny Rogers owns.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey Pep, 1-1 baby. Ashes is all tied up now


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

ownt.ownt.ownt.
ownt.ownt.ownt.
ownt.ownt.ownt.ownt.
ownt.ownt.ownt.ownt.
ownt.ownt.ownt.ownt.
ownt.ownt.ownt.ownt.
ownt.ownt.ownt.
ownt.ownt.ownt.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

We let you win.

Only entertaining Ashes series are in England...

how are you guys?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

winning 5-0 is highly entertaining.

i'm happy, you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

for you maybe...


I'm alright, pretty sweet day so i might just lie in the garden, plus the missus comes back from Peru tonight after a month so good times are ahead.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

What the fuck was she doing in Peru and why did you let her go?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

make sure she isn't diseased after coming back from Peru... :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

:lmao she was doing this lame world challenge thing with her classmates. I thought a month break would be pretty good as well, and it has really, made me appreciate the lass a tad more now.

And yeah, the first thing i'm going to do to her is shove a swob in front of her and direct her to the toilets...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> make sure she isn't diseased after coming back from Peru... :side:


^^^^^^



Sgt. Pepper said:


> :lmao she was doing this lame world challenge thing with her classmates. I thought a month break would be pretty good as well, and it has really, made me appreciate the lass a tad more now.
> 
> And yeah, the first thing i'm going to do to her is shove a swob in front of her and direct her to the toilets...


Your missus is obviously lacking quite severely in the brains department if she'd volunteer to go to some shitbox like Peru.
And yes, Windex the fuck out of that vag.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Should i wear a face mask for the next couple of weeks? Ya know...just in case


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Should i wear a face mask for the next couple of weeks? Ya know...just in case


If you want to find yourself without a girlfriend, then yes.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ill go to wwe.com and get a super cool rey rey mask.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You'd probably find yourself without a girlfriend twice as fast, if you did that


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mysterio does have appeal though 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Mysterio does have appeal though 8*D


Yes, to little children and Mexicans.
I don't think their really Pep's type.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm so 8*D


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

what? fucked?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Mysterio does have appeal though 8*D


He shouldn't since he's awful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm buying Pyro the Rey Rey set and the Hardy's set for his birthday.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm ashamed to admit I have a Hardy Boyz shirt from yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeears ago 

It was a gift though...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just as long as you didn't wear those gay cut up sleeves Jeff does that is ok.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Since I first became mod in 07 the only mod that's left when I first began out is Role Model.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I decided to stop outmodding everyone. :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Same.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Way to kill the thread.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's not like you revived Derek.

Truth- Holy shit i got my name changed finally.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

to the Kok? lol


I always see the dirty in everything :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah i saw the dirty in it also.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

best username change ever


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn straight.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

That is an epic username my friend. Simply epic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

anyone who chooses to call themselves, basically 'the cock' deserves some sort of praise.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Role Model said:


> best username change ever


I second that

Its bold.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It takes balls.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rocking the bulldog and calling yourself the cock, it certainly takes something.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao if you are referring to Mariah.

No offense to the KOK, but I think she is one of the ugliest looking girls in this universe. I am so glad Eminem continually disses her. Nick Cannon is very unlucky imo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nick Cannon is a very lucky guy imo.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

omg red hair Cheryl


Hello people...

Reid, You win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Lady Gaga has a disco stick? 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/467938-lady-gaga-has-disco-stick.html

I find that oddly hot.  *


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just saw that WWE is considering having Charlie, Dennis, and Mac from _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ host RAW in character. Would be amazing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I agree*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Mysterio does have appeal though 8*D





Pyro™ said:


> He shouldn't since he's awful.


Pyro, i usually respect your posts as you seem to be pretty spot on but this is just wrong.



In my opinion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Lady Gaga has a disco stick?
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/467938-lady-gaga-has-disco-stick.html
> 
> I find that oddly hot.  *


im still unconvinced, although this comment she made on her twitter made me smirk:



> Love you Japan! Pokerface just went #1! Thanku!!. My show was so good last night. I just had to go home and suck my own hermie dick, suckka
> 5:42 PM Aug 7th from TwitterBerry


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I'm not completely convinced either but that little video clip is interesting.  

And :lmao at that comment. At least she's flexible.  *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's certainly slightly odd, but untill i see full blown images of the thing, she's nearly all women to me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sucking her own dick.

sounds like just playing around to me though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

naaa i don't believe so, the cock, i think she was dead serious.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's a disturbing image is true.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

lmao at these Obama Ecstasy pills that are bunk


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've been saying she has a penis for ages now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If she has a penis does that really make it a "she" now Derek?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IT. .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

he/she has both reproductive organs, so you can call it a her, a he, a he/she, or it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He/she sounds good.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

If the shim put some tape or something over it's penis while having sex, I'm pretty sure that isn't gay.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even if she was a full female, I don't find her attractive.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's only gay if the balls touch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep telling yourself that


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

its so fuckin hot today :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Indeed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

howdareyou


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE KOK


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Take it as a compliment, Derek.

Truth: R.I.P Coptafeel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fine, I will.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eh Coptafeel was a ****


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jimmah!!!*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> Eh Coptafeel was a ****


Ayh feck u budday.



LadyCroft said:


> *Jimmah!!!*


Sabbay!!!

How are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's dead, Jim.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dammit Jim get a hold of yourself


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm a Doctor not a brick layer!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DAMMIT JIM!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> He's dead, Jim.





WCW said:


> Dammit Jim get a hold of yourself





McQueen said:


> DAMMIT JIM!


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DAMMIT JEFF!

I miss the Coptafeel name already?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Whats up Jeff


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> DAMMIT JEFF!


yea?



Derek said:


> Whats up Jeff


nm. watching Hall of Fame Game, titans vs bills. Titans up 14-0, Bills looking to score. and VY's 2nd throw was an INT :no: hate seeing him struggle.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> DAMMIT JEFF!
> 
> I miss the Coptafeel name already?


I like how you question your own statement. 

Anyway, sup people?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Minnesota Lakers > L.A.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The Minnesota Lakers > L.A.


me > you

what's your point?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Laughable opinion. 

If I didn't have a social life i'd school you right now but I have better things to do. Like drink alcohol.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alchohol is a gateway drug.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Laughable opinion.
> 
> If I didn't have a social life i'd school you right now but I have better things to do. Like drink alcohol.


so do I, like watch my Titans play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nooooo, I forgot about the game. :/


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

watching the pre season? derpderp


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

eat duck brandon/chris


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can see the wall you have for me to climb
but I'll climb it cause I think you're one of a kind
So if you have the time
I'd like to hear what's on your mind
Cause you seem like you're in a bit of a bind
So maybe we can catch a movie where you can unwind........

Might have to make a few females soil their pants.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Arctic "The Greats" Monkeys


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> eat duck brandon/chris


wat...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wtf is your avatar


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

look @ my usertitle


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

His avatar? What about your sig? Couldn't you find a better pic?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

possibly


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not trying to be a dick, just wondering if you couldn't find a more flattering pic. Not saying its a bad pic, but its no Tanahashi doing a Jesus pose.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

She looks pretty fuckable in that pic, imo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't say she didn't look fuckable, just the smile looks a little forced.

But she looks 1000X better than Lady He/She


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'll check her last.fm profile, usually decent pics there.

she's no justin bieber, tho.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess I am the only person here that doesn't know the chick in the sig


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

demi lovato


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

wake up everyone


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

i'm awake


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

mother fucka im done comin soft


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

emo [email protected]


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> emo [email protected]


wat...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

losers


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

fu....


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ffffffuuuu


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

exactly what was running through my mind


truth


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

that's what you be lookin' like ugly


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's my shit face.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

thats my rage face


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

steve austin


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I see this thread has taken a turn for the worse :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I blame WWF. 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> I blame WWF. 8*D


Go fuck yourself, man.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That hurts. Thought we were tight.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brandon is pretty cool. :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tony is pretty great. :hmm:



Broken Star. said:


> That hurts. Thought we were tight.


About as tight as yo momma's *bleep*.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll have you know my mother's a nun. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

She already told me. ;D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Then told you to fuck off, right? RIGHT?

sup


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

shutup bs.

shit all. just got home from uni...gonna photoshop.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

about to watch watchmen


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty good movie. Drags on a bit in the middle, but then there's a sex scene, so that helps.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

it better be good, it was almost a gb.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth ~ exhausted. Fuck assignments


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

@ Ben: yes. that.

Srsly, I'm supposed to be working on one atm. 
Srs case of cbf tho.

Truth: KYLIE~~! Why are you not using my new sig? :side: :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

She likes mine better, Jim.

Big Show was on "Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader" :lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> She likes mine better, Jim.
> 
> Big Show was on "Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader" :lmao


Lies. She's sympathetic because your effort is totally shit. :side:

Yeah...I saw the ad.
I honestly can't believe people actually watch that shit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim said:


> @ Ben: yes. that.
> 
> Srsly, I'm supposed to be working on one atm.
> Srs case of cbf tho.
> ...


JIMMY!! 

Because Ben sent me this last night too and I want to be fair and use them both :$


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Clintonio solves the dispute 8*D

The show's actually good, mind for the feeble attempts at humour from Rove. Gets the noodle thinkin'


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> JIMMY!!
> 
> Because Ben sent me this last night too and I want to be fair and use them both :$


Well that's valid, I guess. 

How are you Kylie?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tired. Exhausted. Yet, the work is still not complete. Bugger!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

hi what's up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

bw281 really showed you WCW.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Seems lively.*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

indeed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

STALKER


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> STALKER


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE KOK and STALKER are posting on the same page


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the cock and STALKER


this is just too much for me to take


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit. :shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i do appreciate you more now, STALKER, you're really not _THAT_ bad.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pep. How are ya?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Not bad actually, just finished an 8 hour shift though so i'm pretty tired, although i start my next one in just over 9 hours....

how are you, Alc?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn son. Awful job, you have. 

I'm pretty good. Gonna go to bed soon. Hang in there, brother.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's ok, i sit on a chair and check out the current crop of women.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh. Sounds much better suddenly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got back from turning in some job applications. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'll cross em with ya, Derek.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Good luck Derek, what jobs are they for?

Oh and Tony, i'm a lifeguard.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I see. Hovering the beaches checking the bitches eh. :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

One is a job as a Night Auditor at a Hotel and the other is a regular job at Office Depot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Good luck Derek, what jobs are they for?
> 
> *Oh and Tony, i'm a lifeguard.*


That sounds like a good job, but not when an old man is drowning and you have to give him CPR or something.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's such an easy job. I have a half an hour break every hour or so, i work with some awesome people and pay is top knotch. Only downside is what Rockhead said...i don't really fancy doing mouth to mouth with some fitting, frothing old person. BUT if it helps them live then who cares eh?

And derek, they sound like pretty good jobs. Always wanted to work in a hotel for some reason, i think it's the people you'll meet that attracts me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I work as a coach at a sports academy. Not as fancy as it seems, not these days.

Pay is good, and the work is rewarding when actually coaching. Not good with paperwork, that would be the time you'll be me on here. If there is paperwork to be done, I am out of there. I'm quite lucky that I can come and go when I want such is my standing.

I have it pretty good tbh.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys and girls.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

here.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Morning.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I cant believe they brought him back.

Is Calgary Kid, Lance Storm?

wait, nvm. I can tell it's not.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz owns.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

shawn michaels blew his jbl money already


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, so I thought I was in the Raw discussion thread. Oh my. 

I told Derek that I thought HBK had a relapse and was doing coke.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd mark


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i'd rather post my raw thoughts here where they dont get bumped off the page as soon as i press enter


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me too. 

PAUL "THE GREAT" WRIGHT


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wrights embarrassed orton


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sure why not. Raw discussion two.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shawn just got embarrassed by a 10 year old girl.

If this was 1996, he would have Superkicked her.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what in gods name are these dx segments about


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

this comedy segment sure is funny


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

no you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> what in gods name are these dx segments about


They remind me of those "Cactus Jack in Cleveland" promos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> wrights embarrassed orton


I marked hard.

He destroyed the US and WWE champion in a matter of two weeks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what exactly are these segments supposed to get across


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> what in gods name are these dx segments about


HBK lost his smile part two.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

wwe only signed masters b/c he's jewish


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I had a fun weekend. I'm looking forward to this weekend as well!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

hbk is about to beat up a little girl

EDIT: 

OMG DX IS BACK, i never thought i'd hear this music again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I fucking knew he was going to kick the little girl.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

worst raw ive ever seen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Best Raw I've seen in a while.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

it was better then...

can't think of anything

last week perhaps


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should of showed Shawn kicking the girl so that WWE could get all the activists pissed off at them.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

lol, ___________


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what video games have you been playing bubba


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I geuss this was a bad time for me to come into TTT. Since Raw's on in 10 minutes.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> what video games have you been playing bubba


Nothing, really. I've been using my Xbox more for Netflix then for gaming for awhile now.

I did get Dead Space last week, but I haven't started it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

(N)

gaming sucks atm


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Every day I grow a bit further away. I only plan on buying Modern Warfare 2 this fall and Mass Effect 2 next year. Otherwise I don't really care aside from a weekend rental.

I use the money I save on Corona anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE KOK said:


> I geuss this was a bad time for me to come into TTT. Since Raw's on in 10 minutes.


Blame it on WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Every day I grow a bit further away. I only plan on buying Modern Warfare 2 this fall and Mass Effect 2 next year. Otherwise I don't really care aside from a weekend rental.
> 
> I use the money I save on Corona anyway.


I got rid of all my next gen consoles and just play SF 4 on PC and the online sucks so it's kinda pointless. This generation has disappointed me.



Headliner said:


> Blame it on WCW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The message you have entered is too short. Might have to chance that. That sucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The human era is over. The mutant era has come.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

agree w/ magneto


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- 









The look on Ole's face is priceless.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

drinking soup


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao how much did they pay Ole to be in that picture?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know, but he's got a look on his face that screams "That check better fucking clear."


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

watchmen has been okay so far.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Pretty star-studded T4, atm.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

....


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

thnx.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Yesterday was quite hazy.


----------



## wrestlersfemale (Aug 11, 2009)

OK, whats goin on here?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

wrestlersfemale said:


> OK, whats goin on here?


Sex. .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My roomate has a fan that doesn't have a covering on it and of course I had to run into it in the dark when I came home from work.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

smart work McQueeny 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

josh bring back your old sig


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What about darkness and no protective fan cover do you not understand asshole. Its right in the hallway too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

turn on a light? :hmm:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why I was going upstairs anyways.

You're a dick Nick..... I love you. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just got back from 'The Hangover'. fuckin' awesome movie man.

Hooked on "Can't Tell Me Nothing" by KANYE


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tired...but the damn assignment is finished!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Role Model your sig just brightened my day [on top of awesomeness left from hangover] (Y)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

are we havin fun yet?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*sup Guyan?*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

EGame, my firend. Gimme some of your magic pills.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

EGame said:


> are we havin fun yet?


yeah.

sup


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

all together now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*woop.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Everything is Broken


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *woop.*












=D


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

heyyy


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey wassup man


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup Alex?

Truth - I'm not a fan of the Trojan Ecstasy condom ads @ the side of my screen.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Hey wassup man





WWF said:


> Sup Alex?
> 
> Truth - I'm not a fan of the Trojan Ecstasy condom ads @ the side of my screen.


Not a lot, just relaxing after work, gonna get some food. How about you guys?

Also I'd say that ad beats the ones we used to have about bbw personal ads.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Role Model said:


>


*:faint:*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much here, just going to get a haircut in a bit.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just listening to some music, chilling out. 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

boobs.



Seabs said:


> *sup Guyan?*





WWF said:


> EGame, my firend. Gimme some of your magic pills.





Mr. Jay-LK said:


> yeah.
> 
> sup


comrades...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sort out your lastfm you punk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my. I haven't been on mine in a while.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: thinking about what to do..... hm.....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> sort out your lastfm you punk


im about to make things happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ballin


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

shit is up and runnin


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't been on my last.fm page in like...a month.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

New Breaking Benjamin song is supposed to hit the 'net tonight. Can't wait.

Truth - Off to work. 4 hour shifts almost don't seem worth going to.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin is one of my more favored bands.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I broke benjamin in half.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

So, Tony. You now have a man crush on Justin Roberts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got a man crush on Cudi. 8*D


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Day and night


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Day and night


Day n Nite


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WWF said:


> Day n Nite


That's better.


I actually love the man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My religion is KidKanyeFiasco-ism. 

I've got no clue how I lived before I knew about 'em.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn it, PF, I missed your question. But yes, I have a man crush on THE VOICE OF SMACKDOWN! Justin Roberts.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

My sneakers mo' cleaner than yours


KanyeLilwaynecudifiascostryder-ism for me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

throw sum dick at them hoes


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*so ... sup?*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Totally got tickets to watch the Liverpool/Stoke game.

Going to be my first away game in like a season and a half, absolutely buzzing for it.

Sup with you Seabs?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

* Should be a fun match for a Stoke fan 

Just watching a Raw from 01. Teddy Long wrestling ftw lol. Yourself?*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Lmao, is it when he was Mark henry's manager?

And not much, just watching Charlie Brooker's 'You have been watching'. It's so awesome, they're various versions of Deal or no deal from around the world.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*omg I saw Bulgarian Deal Or No Deal once and it was amazing.

nah it's when he was a ref. Random attitude era stuff. He was tagging with Jack Doane.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The Turkish version once had Christina AguilareoADLDSLAJsaJDH as a guest. How they did that, i will never now.

Truth: Just finished reading HBK's autobiography. Loved it, really made me respect the man more than i did before, which is saying something because i've always thought highly of him. Also pretty much rips Bret Hart to shreds as well, always needed.

I never knew his wife was part of the WCW diva sector...

It also made me watch the promo HBK cuts on Undertaker a couple of weeks before their HIAC encounter, where is is literally just in some tight motorbike shorts, apparently he was fined $10,000 because Jim Ross was legit offended by it. Great stuff, really was.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Bret Hart needs to be ridiculed at every chance one gets.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I never knew his wife was part of the WCW diva sector...


She was a Nitro girl until Hickenbottom knocked her up.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> She was a Nitro girl until Hickenbottom knocked her up.


Aye, apparently Bischoff fired her when he saw them together because he thought she was jumping ship to the WWF. He was a stressed man during the monday night wars...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Stressed. And a prick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

good wwe entrance music though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

IM BACK

AND BETTER THEN EVER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was a pretty good theme.

And he was the best GM they ever had.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

He was a hell of a GM though...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Shaq was better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fuck Shaq.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Shaqualicious


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

According to the WWE universe, Shaq would knock Big Show out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The WWE Universe doesn't know shit.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Calling me stupid?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aren't we all part of the wwe universe? So Derek just called himself stupid.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Listening to BTR. Now a proud member of D-Lo's Twitter Nation.


EDIT- FINE! _MOST_ OF THE WWE UNIVERSE DOESN'T KNOW SHIT.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

the KOK called you stupid, Derek. :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I SAW THAT.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The KOK must be punished.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I've spent pretty much the entire day on this forum. 

Gawd I'm a wreck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE KOK


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the cock

the king of kings

its good to be king

coo coo

coo


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

EGame said:


> I've spent pretty much the entire day on this forum.
> 
> Gawd I'm a wreck.


you deserve to be administrator then


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i smirked


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Killswitch™ said:


> you deserve to be administrator then


That would only prolong my misery and amplify it x1000 as well.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cherry Cole


So Raw did a 3.9, not bad really, seeing as they had no big guest host this week. I put it down to the DX teases.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm also overqualified for that job.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

you should hope so


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

oochie oochie


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

man tuesdays suck, like wtf is there to do on a Tuesday night?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

watch tv


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

ECW :side:

Bed time, night guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I play cards.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I play video games.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE KOK said:


> .


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

))


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*.HTURT EHT LLET*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Damn. Skindred is touring with Karnivool this later this year, but all dates are in the UK.

I'm pissed right now. That show would be all kinds of epic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

:O...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ohaisup


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

the news called it crack, i called it diet coke.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

here :O


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth #1 ~ day off from uni, and I have nothing to do  I may be bored into starting another assignment 

Truth #2 ~ I did enjoy those DX reunion clips from Raw, contrary to the common opinion I've seen. In fact, I enjoyed the entire show this week.

Truth #3 ~ ECW was solid again, nice entertaining hour of wrestling with some nice character development and story progression


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here to bring the awesome.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the derek effect


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

this guy got mad when he said i prefer the disney channel to wwe

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/155891-ricebowl9999.html

so i red repped him with disney channel >>>>> wrestling 

harhar


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

should've red repped him with a giant pic of Selena Gomez


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

disney haterz need to know thier place.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

consider it done. he's just been Gomez'd


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

good phrase son, i like.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

good to hear it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

tbf being Gomez'd doesn't sound like the worst thing in the world


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

unless you had a certain amount of morals :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

she's 17, in less than a year she'll be 18. no need for morals.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

16 is legal age down here :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

same here son


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lol 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ricebowl9999 says his username sucks. i cannot disagree.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Red repping those in the WWE section with a simple "fail" sure does boil their blood 8*D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I tried to red rep some kid in the BTB section once and I had to deal with his PMs for over a week. I'm never doing that again. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I red repped some *** and he PM'ed me complaining how I took the internet too seriously, and how red repping him was mean and wrong. He obv doesn't take rep or the internet seriously at all. 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

he's an unfunny **** and i really dislike him, but i smirked


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i would fight dane cook if i saw him in the street.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

i laughed


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao ownt


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

HAZLAMABAD said:


> i laughed


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Brilliant!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

doin' thangs


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ euphemism for wanking.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fapfap


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fappppppppppppppppppppppyfap


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

CALL THE SHOTS NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tryth - I have to wake up @ 7 tomorrow morning. Nooooooooo~!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth: Kim Clijsters is on a roll.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey, can one of the photoshop guys make this blend with the WF background so I can use for my avatar?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't use gifs in photoshop. :/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad: 

Hmmm.....maybe it was ADR that did it for me last time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

edit- pretty sure it'll change to the background colour itself. a lot of GIFs do that.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

go away headliner, u get on my nerves. ^_^

Truth: Got an Edge Summerfest (it's not 'slam to me ever again) cup today at 7 Eleven. Pretty cool looking.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> The big thing that some knew, because it has come up in various books, is that days before the event, where Race, the NWA champion, was to lose to Flair, Vince McMahon had a meeting with Race and offered him a significant amount of guaranteed money to no-show Starrcade, and to come into WWF as NWA champion.


wcw was trying to take food off their plate by giving away raw results


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If WCW had won the war, we'd be hearing about how Vince pillaged the territories and sabotaged those companies to create his nationwide empire.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Hey, can one of the photoshop guys make this blend with the WF background so I can use for my avatar?


Works fine for me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

and the best vince can come up w. is "they stole my show results"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Weird. I put the Raiden one in I had and it showed the white background. Thanks.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SubZero owns a fair deal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Agreed. 

That would of been awesome if Harley Race showed up as NWA Champion. He still wouldn't of been a big main-eventer though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Weird. I put the Raiden one in I had and it showed the white background. Thanks.


Do you get them from IGN?

They have everything you could ever want, around that size, transparent. Wrestling, MK, cartoons, tv, music. I've gotten tons of them, I could find you a Raiden one with ease.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah. I get them from here:
http://fp.enter.net/~jkool/MKKOOLANIM.htm

Never knew IGN had them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They have everything, but to get access to them, well, I'm gonna play it safe and not say what you have to do. ~_~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.fightersgeneration.com/

is the best place to find them, for fighting games at least

http://www.fightersgeneration.com/characters3/subzero-a.html


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome.

Just watched Bret Hart's HOF speech where Triple H seemed to be kissing his ass. Laughing at his every joke, and showing a poker face everytime Hart mentioned the screwjob.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

"Silence is fucking golden"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Site is being slow for me. Lame.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie.

So now the site is running fine for me.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hey guys


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- totally took advantage of that site WCW mentioned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^
I noticed

aussie


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

the fuck is thisOHSHIT BRUCE WHATTUP BABY


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Hi Aussie.
> 
> So now the site is running fine for me.


Hi Derek, how are you? 



Killswitch™ said:


> hey guys


Switch!! 



WCW said:


> ^^^
> I noticed
> 
> aussie


WCW     
How's it going?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. You?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

la la la la

wait till I get my money right


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHqvEn1GNCI

9:10 is why i miss arcades


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The NOSAWA BOM-BA-YE Screwjob


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> I'm good. You?


Not bad thank you. Just trying to get all my work done before my holiday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Are you going to go anywhere or just hang out at home?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Are you going to go anywhere or just hang out at home?


No I'll be away for 8-9 days. I leave for Sydney on Saturday (and I'll be driving so that's my whole day gone ), stay there for a couple of days, then drive to Hunter Valley which is an hour or so away. My second job has their annual conference which I'm going to. That's from Monday until Thursday and then Thursday night I'm back towards Sydney to visit my aunt, uncle and cousins for a few days then drive home Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds like fun. Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

how long of a drive is it from melbourne to sydney


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty long, roughly 10 hours i think.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ouch.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

This'll seem random, but does anybody here ever get so bored that they dick around a lot with the search feature? You can find old: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/279780-all-shit-i-hate.html and truly ancient :http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/7268-army-darkness.html threads.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW uses search all the time. And Derek.

STALKER.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

how would you know if you weren't stalking them? STALKER :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Whenever I click on Derek's profile, he's searching, so I can back that statement up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i love search

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants...rick-ross-killa-caligula-konnan-red-flag.html

^^^^
IMO


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

headliner when is caligula getting unbanned


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That thread is so stupid/random that it owns. :hmm:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

pretty shocking that it never got closed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree. Reminds me of a Jax rant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

w/e happened to fallbrawl?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> headliner when is caligula getting unbanned


When new administration comes.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Most targets of that rant have achieved 86 status. Explains THE SABBATICAL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It turns out I'm still alive.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sim Plz.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That would conflict with my new life.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lame.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The results will be up in 30 minutes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool Beans.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You should be supporting my rap career, though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many sims you've gone through? Seems like you stop soon as you start one.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Like 5. They usually last around 2 weeks, but I sim like 30 shows in that time period. I just don't have the time to do that anymore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll totally support your rap career.

Oh, and its officially my birthday. :hb


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday, man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Derek said:


> I'll totally support your rap career.
> 
> Oh, and its officially my birthday. :hb


Happy birthday. :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank You.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday D


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Results are up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks BTW.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You gonna do anything special today, Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not really.

I went out to dinner with my family tonight, and I'm probably just going to hang out with my friends like I do every Thursday. 

After my last Birthday, where I got to go to Indiannapolis, made day 2 of the Nationals for a card game I used to play as well as going to Summerslam, I welcome a a quiet Birthday this year.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Magic The Gathering?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, it was the World of Warcraft Trading Card Game. Similar to Magic. I went with the group of guys I played with in town, and I was the only one to make day 2. Finished 67th out of 403.

I don't play that game anymore and I went back to Magic. I know many people asume that all Magic players are super nerdy, but in actuality the people who play it on a regular basis are actually pretty normal people. Its the casual players who usually fit the geek stereotype.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I would never suggest you are a geek.

Now Dale Kulas that kid is a fool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Totslly calling it a night.

Laterzzzzzzz.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Alright, good night.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Restless


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

title fight


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ITS ON


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wut..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i got a PM from that bloke i repped with Gomez yesterday...



> Disney is for underaged children, also I don't find little people hot(That whore you repped me with).


i'm outraged :hmm:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

did he call selena gomez a whore?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

yes.
dotdotdot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SONOFABITCH

ITS ON

ITS FUCKING ON NOW


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sure is



Josh said:


> did he call selena gomez a whore?


yes


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> SONOFABITCH
> 
> ITS ON
> 
> ITS FUCKING ON NOW


CALMDOWN
LISTEN TO RADIOHEAD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Take a chiiillll piiillll...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

what a dick


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

just dont get how anyone could say that ever

it's disgraceful


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Someone called Selena a whore? *****


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

was with this photo as well. i don't see the whore connection :\



Spoiler: gomez


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

OH NOES SHE'S SHOWING HER SHOULDERS!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I would.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i've found more whoreish pictures

but i wont post them

but safe to say, she is a thing of GREATNESS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

she wouldn't

^ i went with a nice wholesome picture. doesn't surprise me you looked for more whorish pics ;D


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WWF said:


> I would.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i didnt exactly put 'selena gomez whore' into google, they just appeared, i ain't saying thats a bad thing, cause i dig.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Troof - Watching Marcus own Bea.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I shall get Ms Gomez one day, Never under-estimate a drunken Scotsman.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Craig, your clearly insane belief in yourself has killed the thread. nice work


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hello

(this kinda breaks the whole 1 post every 2 hours thing this thread had going :side


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How are ya?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Selena & Miley looking delightful as usual :argh:

to lower the tone of the thread (or increase it depending on your perspective) here's Selena :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - My hamster died today; just buried him. Never thought I'd get this emotional over it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that sucks dude. I thought he was getting better :\


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So did I, but I guess not. He died in my arms on the way to the vet. May Kenny Rest In Peace. :/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you killed Kenny? you bastard


couldn't resist


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck off.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

RIP Kenny, a real hamster.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Need to find a new hamster now. :/

His cage came with this thing where you write the pet's name on it. Like a badge thing you put on the cage. It says "My Super Pet" (Super pet is the company name iirc) then you write their name under that. It says Kenny. I shall cherish that forever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why are there photos of 12 year old girls in my thread?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

16 is the new 12?

Happy B-Day btw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SHES 17

the others are like 16 


BUT YEAH NO 12's


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They look 12. Just like anybody else who isn't 18.

Thanks WWF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So a girl who is 17 years and 364 days old looks 12, but she looks 18 the next day? :hmm:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lols bad logic and very negative

i do not like


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed WWF.

Bad logic that won't get me in trouble for statutory(sp?).


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

:hb Derek, what are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much. Went out to dinner with my family last night.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Strip Club imo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No nudity at any strip club in my state. There's really no point to going to one.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a load of bullshit.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

LOL, that is just crazy.

Truth: "THE BOSS" BOBBY LASHLEY has a great nickname.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

strip club without nudity? why do they even exist?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

loltna


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> strip club without nudity? why do they even exist?


I don't know, but a few years ago one of them tried to get around the law by having an "Art Night" were they would give everybody a pad of paper and a pencil, and since it was art, they argued that the live models could be nude.

Yeah, they weren't able to get away with that for long.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WE ARE

WRESTLING


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I don't know, but a few years ago one of them tried to get around the law by having an "Art Night" were they would give everybody a pad of paper and a pencil, and since it was art, they argued that the live models could be nude.
> 
> Yeah, they weren't able to get away with that for long.


holy lols that's pretty brilliant.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah they changed the laws in the city and any strip club that sells alcohol is go-go, unless they are NOT in 100 feet of a school or some other nonsense restrictions. 

Weren't nude pics of Selena leaked? or was that another minor?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Certs said:


> Weren't nude pics of Selena leaked? or was that another minor?


You're probably thinking of Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah that's the one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

She didn't learn her lesson the first time.


Not complaining, mind you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah the latest batch were certainly an improvement.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Certs said:


> Weren't nude pics of Selena leaked? or was that another minor?


I wish.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

No grass on the wicket this time around...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> No nudity at any strip club in my state. There's really no point to going to one.


what fucking state do you live in


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I felt bad looking at them because of her age, but not bad enough to stop. Just bad enough to not care yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> what fucking state do you live in


Idaho.

Its run by Mormons, tbh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sounds like a case of false advertising.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm glad Louisiana is run by blacks and lunatics


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thought you didnt like blacks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i dont see black and white


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What you see.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

americans


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

wat...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> americans


You get saved or something?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

saved by who


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jesus


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord and Saviour.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That is one of, if not THE best show ever made, Pat.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I could watch them FAIL at the big red balls all day.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Me too. :lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I was looking for a gif of a nice red-ball faceplant but found nothing


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I had a gif of a faceplant from the UK version, fuck knows where it went.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Total Wipeout fucking owns.

Amanda Byram <3


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I LOVE Total wipeout USA


Truth: i have a cold in summer. Yippieekyaaaa


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

no it doesnt


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Truth. Sold my wwe stock yesterday. Market has come back too quick, think we are in line for a little pullback. Anyone into stocks, take a look at a 3 month chart of wwe. Someone made some big money there if they held and a nice fat dividend payment.
I lost faith and held on to my former loss in wwe rather than add more cheaper. I had no idea it would come back up like this for no apparent reason.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i dont have your stone and fuck you anyway


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lazer


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

***** CASAS


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

The cash for clunkers program in the US is a total waste of taxpayers dollars to fund the deathbed auto companies. It won't last though, only a temporary sales push. Get ready to pay your carbon taxes for living and breathing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

someone just posted the words "piece" and "shit" around a word other than "a"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheLoneShark said:


> Michaels has never, at any stage, shown signs of genuinely believing the whole world revolves around him.


LOL wat


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

i just called hogan the lord and creator of wrestling


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i agree w/ that assessment


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Truth: I'm fucking hyped to get madden 10 tommorow 8*D


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> Truth: I'm fucking hyped to get madden 10 tommorow 8*D


Be a man and get it now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh hi.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ohai people


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I got no ride atm @ amp . Uh i need my licinse already. Sup guys?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> I got no ride atm @ amp . Uh i need my licinse already. Sup guys?


Sucks.

I'm enjoying it so far for the 1 minute I've played.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is great. After banning some guy, he rejoins as moderator sux dik and he's spamming up the General WWE section with Mikey Damage hate threads. (Only I can see his posts and threads) I'd assuming he thinks Mikey banned him last time. Guess he didn't see me online.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I heard the game play is much slower. Do you get that "bored" feeling, I would get playing 09?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey people


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

:lmao I remember when some other tool was posting in rants and he didn't know no one could see his posts. Why the fuck can I not remember his name atm? It wasn't that long ago

LOL, delete some PM's, no wonder our servers are BADASS


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Damn you AMP for already getting Madden 

Can't wait to get it, I'll play anyone on Live who is up to it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> I heard the game play is much slower. Do you get that "bored" feeling, I would get playing 09?


I've only had for 5 minutes so I'm not bored yet. The Panthers defense is pretty accurate. Let them other team drive down the field, get in the redzone, but hold them to a field goal.

Mikey Damage does suck, tbs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Panthers fuckin' own.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I wonder if I changed my name to Certs Suk Dik, if that would be allowed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah cause we gotta keep up with WWE and be rated PG.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fuck the Panthers pass defense is shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here.

Had an enjoyable birthday.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the Panthers are shit in general AMP


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Speaking of shit, I'm watching Impact


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> the Panthers are shit in general AMP


Nah. Their offense is pretty beast in this game with Williams and Smith. Plus I signed Plaxico. Pass defense is fucking horrible though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What are the ratings for Williams/Stewart?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah. Their offense is pretty beast in this game with Williams and Smith. Plus I signed Plaxico. Pass defense is fucking horrible though.


sign some good safeties then. 


PS i don't know much about NFL 8*D


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WWF said:


> What are the ratings for Williams/Stewart?


Williams is 94 overall with 95 speed. I just rushed for 160 yards with him. Stewart is at 85 overall but I'm not sure if that's his legit rating because he's hurt right now.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

So you can run again in this game? I heard in 07 or 08 rushing was almost impossible.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Williams is 94 overall with 95 speed. I just rushed for 160 yards with him. Stewart is at 85 overall but I'm not sure if that's his legit rating because he's hurt right now.


Damn, that is one hell of a combo. Williams is a BEAST. 

Is there any real difference from 09?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Certs said:


> So you can run again in this game? I heard in 07 or 08 rushing was almost impossible.


Ya, running seems realistic enough. A lot of broken gang tackles though.



WWF said:


> Damn, that is one hell of a combo. Williams is a BEAST.
> 
> Is there any real difference from 09?


I didn't play 09 much though, so I dunno. You can tell they slowed the game down.

I just missed a 50 yard extra point thanks to 3 holding calls. The fuck.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Best of WWE Confidential. They're talking about the fall of WCW.

I find it funny that Hogan said that the biggest problem with WCW was the guaranteed money and how WCW would spend money like crazy. Kind of a funny thing coming from the guy who was their highest paid talent.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Derek.  How are you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Certs said:


> So you can run again in this game? I heard in 07 or 08 rushing was almost impossible.


Running was never really that hard for me in either of those games. But i turn the ball over more then i used to in the other maddens especially 08.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watching THE WRESTLER.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shit movie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was watching for the boobs.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

valid


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you could watch other movies for more and better boobs :hmm:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Josh said:


> shit movie.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> you could watch other movies for more and better boobs :hmm:


porno doesn't qualify. :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> you could watch other movies for more and better boobs :hmm:


I didn't know there were boobs at first. Just started watching it and I was like "Oh, boobs. Awesome."

funbags


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Marisa Tomei is hawt. 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree. 8*D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dead. D-E-D. Dead.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

last night i had a dream about you.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so my store just got robbed again..the thief got my co workes cell phone and just texted me how he robbed us..now thats balls


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i smirk at your misfortune


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I laugh at your misfortune.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wasn't funny enough for me to laugh


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..well its not my misforturne...it's the guy who was actually robbed..but thanks fo sharing ^^and way to think for yourself

yeah tell em, Steve Dave


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the way you said it made it seem like you owned the store. You know, the whole "my store" bit at the start


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why Pep? why?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Now that i've got your attention.

Hey guys, what's poppin down under?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, just looking around the forum and posting on BTW's forum. you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Dreamin' of rain. Dreamin' of gardens in the desert.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pure legit spazzy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup AMP?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> sup AMP?


Chillin. Going a bit mental. I've never had the apartment to myself for a long stretch of time so I don't know what the fuck to do with myself. 

Supwitchu?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Did you sleep or just play Madden all night?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, just watching scrubs. Happy that i'm playing my last football game of the season tommorow today


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Certs said:


> Did you sleep or just play Madden all night?


I went to bed around 3AM. Longest I've stayed up in like 2 months.



Sticksy said:


> not much, just watching scrubs. Happy that i'm playing my last football game of the season tommorow today


Nice. Don't lose.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What was VaderFat's former username? I've just returned here after being away for a good 6 months and don't recognise who he was and he's bringing the lols.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> not much, just watching scrubs. Happy that i'm playing my last football game of the season tommorow today


soccer


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

St. Rex said:


> What was VaderFat's former username? I've just returned here after being away for a good 6 months and don't recognise who he was and he's bringing the lols.


some scrud


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> soccer


football


sup benny?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Football Soccer Football Soccer


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I misplaced $15 bucks. Fuck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> football
> 
> 
> sup benny?


only real footy is AwesomeFL.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

St. Rex said:


> What was VaderFat's former username? I've just returned here after being away for a good 6 months and don't recognise who he was and he's bringing the lols.


If u wanna suk his kok then just PM him. He doesn't post in here.

Chances increase if you have a webcam. Just sayin


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> football
> 
> 
> sup benny?


not much son, just trying to be gangsta, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> only real footy is AwesomeFL.


sure it is :hmm:



Certs said:


> If u wanna suk his *kok* then just PM him. He doesn't post in here.
> 
> Chances increase if you have a webcam. Just sayin


KOK :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> sure it is :hmm:


well it sure beats gay-league. 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Saw a very funny scene on American Dad, but can't find it on YouTube to share the lol around


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

funny scene on american dad

does not compute.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Michael Vick is on my TV killing Eagles.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

omy, Jeremiah has returned.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh. Never left, just got really busy. Wouldn't put too much in my posting activity today. First day in awhile I got no work and no wife around the apartment so I'm just trying to kill time.

Sup Tony?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Studying, or attempting to anyway.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've concluded that study, does, and forever will, suck.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I wish Monty would come back so I can tell him that Irish people are awesome. If there's any Irish people in here; you're awesome.

Everybody needs to drink with Irish people.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Totally bangin', kids.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KIF. I expect a free copy in the mail soon. :hmm:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It will totally be on a torrent for my wrestling forum pals that don't even listen to rap.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I've always supported you. It's the least you can do. :hmm:

Congratulations by the way.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

KIF, sim please.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You can sim the damn show.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

but you do it so well <3


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I ain't got time for this either. 

I was gonna spend a few hours here catching up, but now I'm going to go record. Gone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

My hero.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The Phenom.

Truth: Just finished watching Taker/HBK wm25 for like the 5th time.

My favorite ever match.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I still can't find the $15 bucks I lost this morning.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Check your wallet? It sounds stupid but it's one of those the last place you would have looked things.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, it's not in my wallet. I'll live.


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

I have to go to work in about 40 minutes.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Memo to all, don't buy the September issue of Playboy. It's not worth it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Isn't that the one with attention whore Heidi Montag? Yeah, I heard she doesn't get naked. Thats the second covergirl this year that hasn't posed nude.

Hef needs to dump the whores, get his balls back, and tell those bitches that if they want his money its tits or GTFO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who was the other?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Olivia Munn I think.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

orit.

Playboy - Tits or GTFO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

but does it float?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

a non-nude playboy pictorial is the stupidest thing i've ever heard


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

sounds like maxim


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

HBK337 red repped me for calling hbk a piece a shit


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> sounds like maxim


Pretty much.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Non-nude Playboy is just as bad as a non-nude strip club.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lmao at Eugene being gone again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Wish I had more credits to bet on Football Matches :/
*HINT* NEED ENTRIES ON BANNER REQUEST *HINT*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eugene must of needed a check really bad. That was a Marty Jennety type firing.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Eugene ftw haha.
One of the shortest comebacks in WWE/F History?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you may be right

Truth: hi


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Punch you in da jeans.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck off idiot


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

i'll murder your jeans


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

omg its a pepsicle.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

jesus had dreads, so shake' em


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

DAMN FUCKING RIGHT he's better then you

http://img150.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=59853_jack_nicholson_04_122_68lo.jpg


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

EGame said:


> jesus had dreads, so shake' em


I ain't got none. But I'm planning on growing some.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't enjoy being home alone on a Friday night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are you alone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Why are you alone.


The wife is out of town. I mean I could go chill with some friends or have some friends over but I do enjoy the time to myself. I was just trying to start a conversation. Sup?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wife? Got a new girl?

Not much. Looking for my next victim on myspace. It's a rather awesome tool to get a few one night stands.

I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wife? Got a new girl?
> 
> Not much. Looking for my next victim on myspace. It's a rather awesome tool to get a few one night stands.
> 
> I can't believe I just said that.


Same girl as previous. We're just living together now.

The old me would approve of using myspace to stalk chicks in order to hook up with him because that was pretty much a variation of my gimmick. The new me still approves because as long as it's working out for you, keeping you busy, making you happy, they're just as willing, all that shit. Then I can't criticize or anything like that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Same girl as previous. We're just living together now.
> 
> The old me would approve of using myspace to stalk chicks in order to hook up with him because that was pretty much a variation of my gimmick. The new me still approves because as long as it's working out for you, keeping you busy, making you happy, they're just as willing, all that shit. Then I can't criticize or anything like that.


Oh cool. Congrats.

Ya. It can be time consuming depending on how far it gets.:side:

Old AMP, new AMP. Like a rebirth right.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Oh cool. Congrats.
> 
> Ya. It can be time consuming depending on how far it gets.:side:
> 
> Old AMP, new AMP. Like a rebirth right.


I'm gonna need more details on your myspace adventures. Sounds like a fascinating tale.

Something like that. I guess. I dunno really. I'm just more grounded now or some shit. I've learned to listen and change rather than pretend to listen, say I'll change or have changed, and then keep doing the same shit. That's what happens when the wife takes away MMA and sex.

Edit: This guy is my new favorite poster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Met one girl. Went over her house two days later, and you know what happened with that. Working on another now, who like, was drunk one night and sent nudes. Rather surprising that night.

That type of thing.

She took away MMA? WTF.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Met one girl. Went over her house two days later, and you know what happened with that. Working on another now, who like, was drunk one night and sent nudes. Rather surprising that night.
> 
> That type of thing.
> 
> She took away MMA? WTF.


Do you just search for local chicks, exchange messages and go from there?

Ya, she would hide my MMA DVDs. I mean I could still watch shit online but I couldn't always find what I needed, the quality would suck, take too long to download, ect... Just easier to pop in a DVD. I gotta give her credit, she was smart in taking away the MMA.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Do you just search for local chicks, exchange messages and go from there?
> 
> Ya, she would hide my MMA DVDs. I mean I could still watch shit online but I couldn't always find what I needed, the quality would suck, take too long to download, ect... Just easier to pop in a DVD. I gotta give her credit, she was smart in taking away the MMA.


Exactly. Chick that lives where I live. Exchange a message, and work magic.

I'm guessing the MMA was distracting you from her.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Exactly. Chick that lives where I live. Exchange a message, and work magic.
> 
> I'm guessing the MMA was distracting you from her.


Nice. You just using it for hook ups or you actually trying to find something?

Nah. She would just ask me to do shit or want me to break habits. I wouldn't listen. So she took them away.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What a bitch.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> What a bitch.


I mean. Pretty much. But she pays rent. So I like to keep her around.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh I was talking about Headliner.

But seriously if some woman I would be living with started messing around with my stuff and moving it there would be problems.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

amp are you in vegas as a world famous sports writer yet


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sounds like i'm using Myspace the wrong way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE KOK


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hola NaS


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hey. yo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ohai.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

jayho.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

This is just for you, McQueen. I hope you enjoy.






I'm crazy for you, McQueen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh get a room.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> jayho.


New York


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

You paying for it, because I'm cheap.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That's the bottom line, cause THE KOK said so.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What Alco said.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chane your name to 'Koko B Ware' next.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe. Might be to big a change though


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KINGS OF KINGS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes?.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

You don't see me but at this very moment I'm bowing to you sir. :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch™ said:


> You don't see me but at this very moment I'm bowing to you sir. :$


don't bow for THE KOK, son.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

well that's good.

Edit- Hey it doesn't say " Bow down to the king" in HHH's King of Kings theme for nothing Alco.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bow to me. 

or no sex.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I came to see WWF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here, but the forum is pretty dead atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> I came to see WWF.


osup?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> osup?


nm, bored out of my mind. you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty much the same. :/


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

y am i up this early


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm wondering the same.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

cos you don't sleep, WWF. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And to think I never went to bed!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> cos you don't sleep, WWF. 8*D


I fell asleep @ 9pm and woke up @ 1 am, so yeh. :/


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

La*Z*ers!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you ever plan on going back to a normal sleep pattern?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

School starts in like 9 days, so I'll have to. :\


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao School.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

you're gonna be absolutely fucked for school. it'll take you forever to get back to a proper sleep pattern.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

All I have to do is go to bed @ 10/11-ish and wake up at like 8 am and I'm back in a routine.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I screwed up my pattern last holidays and five weeks into term I'm still tired. it sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Since Pyro never shuts the hell up about it, I plan on downloading some Entourage later on. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Entourage is far more interesting than this thread right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

WWF said:


> Truth - Since Pyro never shuts the hell up about it, I plan on downloading some Entourage later on. 8*D


 8*D 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, Peeps.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

balls. balls. balls of die cast, carbon reinforced steel.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Assignment due Thursday, and I'm almost finished it. What's wrong with me?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim said:


> balls. balls. balls of die cast, carbon reinforced steel.


Banner mother fucker. Do you speak it?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

AMP! Been a while, how's things?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BEN! I'm just chillin. Got the apartment to myself until later tonight so I'm actually pretty bored. Supwitchu?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I totally have an interview on local news Monday night.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I'm good Jez, just been working on assignments and getting resources ready for my professional experience which starts next week.

Also been getting more serious with the house hunting, found a roommate so it's just a matter of getting a place lol


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Yeah I'm good Jez, just been working on assignments and getting resources ready for my professional experience which starts next week.
> 
> Also been getting more serious with the house hunting, found a roommate so it's just a matter of getting a place lol


Nice. You getting an actual house or just an apartment or town house?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

An apartment or town house, the rent's much cheaper and the place is easier to keep maintained.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm sorry, but my life is bigger news than this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree but KIF never shares his life story with me anymore and i'm a sad panda.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You are never on when I am. Dammit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bangin'.

I'm currently watching SmackDown! from yesterday. John Morrison and CM Punk should wrestle eachother every week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They've had some really good matches this year. I still haven't seen smackdown yet since it doesn't air here until midnight tonight.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I had to download it. My new lucrative career makes it really difficult to watch TV around 7 on a Friday Night. I'm gonna have to complain about that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Totally.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I my first live appereance at a bar last night. They should have booked me for tonight.

Am I really the only person on this site that refuses to call 2000 and 2001 as part of the Attitude Era?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Probably.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Then I must be the smartest person here.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So, Derek are you looking forward to SummerSlam?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Other than a couple of matches, the card looks meh.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Besides the tag match and Kane/Khali I like the card.

I also think the DX/Legacy feud has potential. DX should at least a little bit more serious as it progresses considering they aren't feuding with the Spirit Squad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still don't think that Legacy is going to be able to shine in that match. I'm sure it won't be a squash, but I doubt that its going to be a very competitive contest with the DX machine up and running again.

Khali/Kane is just awful, and the tag title match does not interest me at all. Hell, I'm not even too excited about Orton/Cena.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Orton/Cena have had some good matches in the past, so I expect more of the same. However, considering they have already headlined a SummerSlam it doesn't sound like the smartest booked match. 

I am also expecting another great match between Ziggler/Mysterio. They had a borderline **** match at Night of Champions.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

will be better than 07 and 08 for certain.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> Yeah, I my first live appereance at a bar last night. They should have booked me for tonight.



Nice.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> will be better than 07 and 08 for certain.


'08 was a solid show with a fantastic main event.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So get this, my gf broke up with me cause i pulled the chair out from under her at work


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm only really looking forward to the WWE/WHC title matches and DX's Return

Edit- lol?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

InYourFace said:


> So get this, my gf broke up with me cause i pulled the chair out from under her at work


why would you ever do that?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cause it seemed funny in my head, but it clearly wasnt, but thats not grounds for breakup, i mean it was a prank gone wrong get over it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

She'll probably get over it, unless you annoy the shit out of her. 

So don't.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

you probably shouldn't try to embarrass your girlfriend in public


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> So get this, my gf broke up with me cause i pulled the chair out from under her at work


Dick move, man.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have respect for InYourFace.


Hey guys


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

InYourFace said:


> So get this, my gf broke up with me cause i pulled the chair out from under her at work


Wat?! I did that to a girl before, only thing that happened was she got me back another time. Sounds like something very minuscule to break up over. 

But then it depends on how your girl is. She probably is the type that doesn't like getting embarrassed.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Sup guys?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> She probably is the type that doesn't like getting embarrassed.


the type? what type like being embarrassed?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Attention whores?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Dont like how I have been ignored 
Again, Sup guys?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

^^wut


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Josh.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Anybody enjoying the opening matches of the English Premier League?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Broken Star as well, sorry I forgot you.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i lluuuuv saturdays


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

i luuuuvvv EGame


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Josh said:


> the type? what type like being embarrassed?


Fine. Rewording.

There are some people who get overly embarrassed and can't take a joke. Then there are others who can.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Certs said:


> i luuuuvvv EGame


partying up tonight broski? :O


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

EGame FTW?!
Dont know who you are, but I like you


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is Miley still jailbait? *


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Certs said:


> Hey Broken Star as well, sorry I forgot you.


It's k. Nice to see you making an effort to acknowledge us all man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

i can tell mileyfan is 12


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Paul Roma speaks the truth on why he wasn't invited to the Horseman reunion:* _"Listen. I have no issues with Ole (Anderson). I think Ole's a super nice guy. But when you have all the other old timers there, they don't want some good-looking guy like me walking in - still etched-out, you know? Hot body and all that good stuff. Lets face it. Why would they send me an invitation? So I could show them up? Show them how old and beat up they are?"_


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is Miley still jailbait? *


Yes, she is still jailbait. She won't be 18 until next year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Paul Roma speaks the truth on why he wasn't invited to the Horseman reunion:* _"Listen. I have no issues with Ole (Anderson). I think Ole's a super nice guy. But when you have all the other old timers there, they don't want some good-looking guy like me walking in - still etched-out, you know? Hot body and all that good stuff. Lets face it. Why would they send me an invitation? So I could show them up? Show them how old and beat up they are?"_


I'd pay good money to see the 'old timers' beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey certs and all. gota go play soccer in a minute.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

rap..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

e....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek 

fuck yeah


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

dubyaseedubya.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i see kurt angle fucked up about a hundred different ways


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Kurt got it DEEP.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah.

PILLS.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Driving without a lic, domestic abuse, orders of prtection, and HORMONES and a needle in the back seat. owned.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, he fucked up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TNA should fire him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd mark.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> Driving without a lic, domestic abuse, orders of prtection, and HORMONES and a needle in the back seat. owned.


and he's supposed to be @ the ppv tomorrow


hows it going amp


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching UFC on Spike.

Sexyama is currently on my screen.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

He'll be there, and I bet their happy about the free publicity for it lol. Maybe they'll break 5k this month.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> and he's supposed to be @ the ppv tomorrow
> 
> 
> hows it going amp


Good. Bout to watch the Strikeforce show. Supwitchu?



Derek said:


> Truth- watching UFC on Spike.
> 
> Sexyama is currently on my screen.


Sexyama didn't look so sexy after that fight. Turn to Strikeforce plz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

iFight Shelby Marx


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pretty sure I don't get Strikeforce.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What channel is strike force on?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WWF said:


> iFight Shelby Marx


Represents my two favorite things. Fighting and underage chicks.



Derek said:


> Pretty sure I don't get Strikeforce.


You don't get Showtime?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, I don't get Showtime.

If I get really bored, maybe I'll see if I can find a stream.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

motherfucker i dont get showtime either


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Represents my two favorite things. Fighting and underage chicks.


I agree. Kinda mad that I missed it. Would've been hot. :hmm:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

frank shamrock announces women's mma now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The internet will shut down if Carano gets murdered.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is that on now?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Watching now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Show just started. Chicks will go on probably around midnight.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't have Showtime. I am one cheap mofo.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

isnt babalu the guy that got kicked out of ufc for trying to teach a youngster respect?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I need a stream or something.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

some douche posting in the stream I'm watching said:


> i would pullher tampon out with my teeth


Classy.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Like poetry


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> isnt babalu the guy that got kicked out of ufc for trying to teach a youngster respect?


Yeah. He's awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn, I found a perfect stream. ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

i wanna see some foxy boxing


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

I lol at women in sports.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

women should be allowed to become equal members in society


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Im down with that. I'm still plan on never watching womens sports.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

my scroll wheel suddenly started working again :hb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ichida's getting raped.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

My stepmother is so awesome. Love her <3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Less than a minute in and this shit is already intense.

*Edit:* Daaaamn.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

RPC said:


> Im down with that. I'm still plan on never watching womens sports.


_Now stay tuned for women's professional _(click)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is Cyborg now the female equivilant to Seth Petruzelli?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought Cyborg was a man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay, assuming that Cyborg is a woman, as unlikely as that is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Is Cyborg now the female equivilant to Seth Petruzelli?


She's the female Wanderlei Silva. 

















Separated at birth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see the resemblance.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Has X-Pac had a sextape with that thing too?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

was fairly cut that Carano lost but Mousasi getting his awesomeness on against Sobral can only mean good things for his chances in the rest of the SUPER HULK~! tournament


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Carano got raped.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

both in the octagon and in your mind :hmm:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

y r ppl surprises carano lost?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i thought she'd have a good chance if she could avoid Cyborg's power early on and get it into the later rounds. Carano looked tired real early though, 5 minute rounds did not suit her at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> both in the octagon and in your mind :hmm:


Maybe. 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck off brandon


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i agree w/Josh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> fuck off brandon


;_; .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- following the live results of the New Japan show going on right now.

Finals of the G1 tournament happenening at the show. Can plucky underdog Makabe win or will undefeated Nakamura continue to dominate?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

female mma 

do not

want


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm 8*D


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

oh shoot hey mr. ben. i think i see you on my hundreds every time i flip through my wallet 

tru?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what do you want?

edit: fucks sake, no posts for ages and then you 2 decide to post right before me  sup?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Broken Star. said:


> Has X-Pac had a sextape with that thing too?


After Chyna that may be a upgrade.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

KOK :hmm:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> what do you want?
> 
> edit: fucks sake, no posts for ages and then you 2 decide to post right before me  sup?


talking to me? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Makabe won.

You guys have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Makabe won.
> 
> You guys have no idea what I'm talking about.


Let me guess, he won a wrestling match in japan. i'm i rit?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

G1 tourney, rit?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> what do you want?
> 
> edit: fucks sake, no posts for ages and then you 2 decide to post right before me  sup?


i'll tell you what i want what i really really want


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> i'll tell you what i want what i really really want


So tell me what you want, what you really really want


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> G1 tourney, rit?


Yes. The thing I mentioned in an earlier post.

Stayed up until 3 in the morning to catch the live results. Now I'm going to bed. Laterzzzz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> So tell me what you want, what you really really want


...................no


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> ...................no


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ho hum son ho hum


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup benny?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nicky


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Try again.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

hey fellas


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay,, hi.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

sup man


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

the amount of fun i had last night...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EGame said:


> the amount of fun i had last night...


...is comparable to the level of fun one could have while injecting one's pet goldfish with a combination of ecstasy and cat aids.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The fact that some people in the TNA section are blaming Kurt Angle's arrest on Rhaka Khan and that she lied to police to get him arrested is making me shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jim said:


> ...is comparable to the level of fun one could have while injecting one's pet goldfish with a combination of ecstasy and cat aids.


that's almost as crazy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EGame said:


> that's almost as crazy.


rahspect.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Sign up to SoundClick and join my fan list. Now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Gozer the Traveler. He will come in one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldrini, the traveler came as a large and moving Torg! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the McKetrick supplicants, they chose a new form for him: that of a giant Slor! Many Shuvs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Slor that day, I can tell you!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Gozer the Traveler. He will come in one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldrini, the traveler came as a large and moving Torg! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the McKetrick supplicants, they chose a new form for him: that of a giant Slor! Many Shuvs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Slor that day, I can tell you!


I am the Keymaster, are you the gatekeeper.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think this building should be condemned. There's serious metal fatigue in all the load-bearing members, the wiring is substandard, it's completely inadequate for our power needs, and the neighborhood is like a demilitarized zone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Stay puffed marshmellow man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

bill murray


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rick Moranis


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rick moranis was the fuckin man


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Jessica Ennis > Usain Bolt

onoez

:side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

9.58 New world record.


WHAT


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

UN - BE - LIEVABLE!!

As i just said to Lostfan, i wanna eat nuggets and run sub-10.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Do it in my sleep mate.

I made a thread about it. UP THE POST COUNT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rick Moranis > Usain Bolt


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Usain Bolt owns us all; trufax.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i want some of whatever he's on


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

CHICKEN NUGGETS AND RAP MUSIC


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Running is for people that don't have internet access.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

mellow down and blow a smoke


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Usain skins up before and after running 9.58


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm using the reverse of pepsicle


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I just noticed, totally repping that.Green for 3dizzle.

Congrats on your 2-0 win yesterday as well, what are your hopes for this season?

Oh and YES MARK NOBLE


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

9/10th place, i want the Carling or FA Cup this year.

Noble is Bolt's right hand man, but he won't be in the Capello South Africa squad, that did make me smirk.

GREEN > ALL OTHER ENGLAND KEEPERS

Btw, just doing a gif of Bolt at Beijing for myself


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Moving to Jamaica


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I could see West ham having a good FA run actually. And Noble should at least be in the squad, he's good enough. Oh and Green > Banks :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Green > Shilton, Clemence, Buffon.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorenson > Green

Truth: Gunna Fifa 09 it on xbox live style. Peace guys xoxo


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorensen is rubbish. Wait for my Bolt gif Pep, uploading it now


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Too bad running isn't a sport, it's an activity.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hype


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd hit it. 

Like a million times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Already did.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You dick.

Truth- one of the guys I follow on twitter has made like 20 posts today on problems he's having with his neighbors.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha. Add my Twitter.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Facebook's better


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Whats your username or whatever?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Twitter isn't a waste of time, though.

TheChucks, Derek.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

How's the album selling?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's not even complete. I have 4 songs to finish up. Hopefully, if my producer can get off his ass and get over I can them done tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I like girls that wear abercrombie & fitch...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I wear A&F


But i have penis.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOLLISTER


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I would take her if I had one wish...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

She's been gone since that summer...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I think I'll upload my cover of that song as a free download when I put my album up on soundclick.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I ain't recording tonight. God dammit.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:crying:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you say something?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I said I love you, Kool. :hmm:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks, Tony!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Are Homicide and Samoa Joe actually wrestling eachother tonight?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Apparently.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I only knew there was a TNA PPV tonight because Kurt Angle got arrested. 8*D


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a match I actually wanna see. There feud in ROH was great.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> I only knew there was a TNA PPV tonight because Kurt Angle got arrested. 8*D


It seems Angle needs to get arrested more on the night of a tna ppv.:hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd do whatever I can to skip a TNA PPV, too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I think I'll download Joe/Cide later, but if Angle/Foley is happening that is nap worthy. It should have happened in 2000.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Angle/Foley was the last PPV KIF

And even as the forum's self proclaimed number 1 Foley fan it was shit.

The two main events are

Mick Foley/Kevin Nash

and

Kurt Angle/Matt Morgan/Sting


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Isn't Lashley in TNA now?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/445707-dh-star-totally-pansy.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I had no idea Trevor Murdoch was in TNA.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Is he wrestling tonight?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mick Foley and Kevin Nash are wrestling a singles match on a ppv in 2009


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> Is he wrestling tonight?


He just lost to Abyss


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn... I may have to download that match as well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Saw this on another site:

Karen Angle cheats on Kurt with Jeff Jarrett, who's wife just died of cancer, Kurt and Karen divorce, Karen is living with Jeff, Dixie Carter sends Jeff home, Kurt has jungle fever with a TNA Knockout, stocks her and gets arrested.

Even Vince Russo couldn't write a soap opera this crazy


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

They should just make it a storyline.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lmao at TNA having a PPV match that lasts less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/445707-dh-star-totally-pansy.html


Ho....How did I miss that rant first time round?

It must have been during one of my dissapearances, 'cause I'm reading it right now and it's EPIC.

Shame we don't have rants like that anymore.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That chick decided to start bothering me again, so I reread the thread myself. Aww fond memories.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao TNA is an awful company that at this point deserves a slow painful death.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> :lmao TNA is an awful company that at this point deserves a slow painful death.



Oh come on... nothing that bad could have happened...


*Looks up results of the last match (Yes I acctually just did this)*

WHAT? HUH? HOWZIT?

Way to kill off your most succesful area TNA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And the match on now, Joe vs. Homicide (the match everybody was saying would be MOTN) has been just okay.


edit- match over. Was meh.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This show is god awful so far and we haven't even reached Nash/Foley yet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i only got halfway through tna


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

For me it falls under the "so awful its entertaining" category.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought that was just Don West?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, its the whole comapny now.

Scott Steiner just brought some life into the crowd because he's the fucking man.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm really not sure if I want to watch this match...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Glad to see TNA is rewarding the people that bought their PPV (all 7 of them) with these shit finishes.

And the second to last match of the show is Nash vs. Foley.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I know it's wrong but I'm loveing this match.

My Foley love negates it suck-iness


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That cameraman did a great job of not showing the finish of the match.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

So I ventured over to the wrestling forums for like the first time in over a year and the stupidity is so insane it makes me want to become a Super Mod again just so I can ban all these fuckers.

ugh...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You knew better than to go into the wrestling section.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

'hgh isn't that bad, I mean Angle used it'

*sigh*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

God TNA is stupid.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

THE KOK said:


> God wrestling and their fans are stupid.


fixed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meltzer


> I can't imagine many promotions in history not taking the title from Angle given the situation over the weekend. He'd be suspended for sure from WWE, and very possibly fired. In TNA, he's world champion. Unfortunately this attitude doesn't guarantee, but does increase the odds of something bad on TNA's watch because of ignoring even the most blatant warning signs.


lmao TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lets just get rid of the TNA section and pretend like the company doesn't exist.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

No respectable company would seemingly ignore conduct like that from any of their employees. It shows what they are.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

lmao @ TNA


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

TNA= Totally not awesome wrestling! 8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Allegedly beating and stalking your girlfriend driving on a suspended license and being found with HGH=Good

Sleeping with a employers ex wife=Bad.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Fun as it is to make fun of, there is nothing in wrestling I want to succeed more than TNA. Competition brings out the best in just about anything.



With Russo as the head booker we can expect to see Don West, Brother Ray, and ODB as Heavy Weight champions within 2 months.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Steve Patriot said:


> TNA= Totally not awesome wrestling! 8*D


Holy shit, I thought you were dead.


But yeah, bar the guilty pleasure of Foley/Nash that PPV was BRUTAL

as in December To Dismember levels of Brutal


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> fixed.


Wrestling and it's fans?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Jarrett losing control over the company he created for messing with someone's ex wife, and Angle beating the shit out of his girl, having a suspended license, and pills in the car and still retaining the TNA title a couple days later.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Steve Patriot said:


> TNA= Totally not awesome wrestling! 8*D


I agree 8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince McMahon looks like a genius for getting rid of angle when he did


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TNA- where yesterdays criminal is todays world champion


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McMahon's probably feeling like he could buy TNA right at this moment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup folks?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Sup folks?


You missed some interesting stuff tonight.

And Makabe won the G1.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO that video would of been the end of Angle's career in WWE.

I'm not surprised he's accused of stalking. I always thought the craziness of his heel character would rub off on him in real life someway.

Angle=soon to be convicted criminal.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe he wasn't acting in his new movie?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm surprised Angle is still alive.

What did I miss Derek? Does Angle need to challenge Cris Cyborg to get his MMA/Woman beating fix out of his system?

Yeah I just saw Makabe won which I think is great but it seemed kinda weird seeing as last time someone updated the standings he was losing his block.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> What did I miss Derek? Does Angle need to challenge Cris Cyborg to get his MMA/Woman beating fix out of his system?
> 
> Yeah I just saw Makabe won which I think is great but it seemed kinda weird seeing as last time someone updated the standings he was losing his block.


You missed that Angle was arrested yesterday for driving under a suspended license, possesion of HGH in his car, Stalking his girlfriend who had placed a restraining order against him. Tonight he retained the TNA world title, and is most likely not going to be punished for it.

Makabe won his last few matches and barely made the semis, beat Sugiura in the semis, and beat the red hot Nakamura in the finals.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, I saw all of that buty it doesn't surprise me Angle has been way off the deep end for a long time now.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Interview with Angle's attorney.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm tired, and bored.

Going to go watch some proper wrestling.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kevin Nash vs. Mick Foley?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Need to get an external hard drive, a PS2 and some earphones. MONEY PLZ


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Like I said, TNA has long been considered a place where guys could go and get away with murder.

This weekend proved that nicely.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Only if you were already a name before you got there.

If you were a guy they've picked up from the indies, you can't even get a decent push.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

really dead thread


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

thread needs to be gomez'd


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

???


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> thread needs to be gomez'd


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THATS
WHAT
IM
TALKING
ABOUT


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZ



wowdeadthread


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

indeed


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You folks are great.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cheers, i appreciate it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Very upset that Tanahashi was injured yesterday and has been forced to vacate the title. Super lame.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That is just awful.

Should upload at least something to my Soundclick today?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

If it will make you happy.


Raw could be good tonight.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Make me happy? I'm already there. 

You should be supporting me as much as possible as I am the most successful rapper in North Dakota history. I already have 200 page views since yesterday on SoundClick (there would be more if I had something offer there). Everybody is eagerly waiting for my new album and it will lead to bigger things. I'll probably not even be on here anymore after it drops. So get as much fun out of me as you can now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watching Panthers/Giants @ 8.



KeepItFresh said:


> Make me happy? I'm already there.
> 
> You should be supporting me as much as possible as I am the *most successful rapper in North Dakota history*. I already have 200 page views since yesterday on SoundClick (there would be more if I had something offer there). Everybody is eagerly waiting for my new album and it will lead to bigger things. I'll probably not even be on here anymore after it drops. So get as much fun out of me as you can now.


That's not exactly difficult, is it?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Eugene Dinsmore.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

In town I know a few really good rappers...

Most notably Kyreke and this Shawn kid who changes his rap name daily.

So there is some competiton.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You folks aren't so great, now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Got caught up in Photoshop.

Whats up?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

What am I doing here?


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

If King James decides to host Raw I wouldn't suprised if he pulled a 5.0


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I should be asked to host Raw.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

King James as in...LeBron?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I would mark if he hosted Raw and was attacked by Carmelo Anthony and they brawled it out to end the show.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Fuck LeBron, give me Kobe.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Usain Bolt should host RAW. I'd actually watch that.

EDIT: ^^ 8*D. I like.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck LeBron and Kobe. Dwight/Wade ftw.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Dwayne Wade in NBA 2K9 is a true problem for defenders, so I will side with him being ftw.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Amare Stoudemire > Dwight Howard


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bulllllllshit


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

You're high if you think otherwise tbh


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

nice fuckin servers


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


> nice fuckin servers


these servers remind me of an incest baby. all fucked up and shit ya know?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I wanna see Gheorghe Muresan host Raw.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

What happened? Im musta missed it.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

So Cal Val...she's the mooooooooooon!!!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fuck these servers. I need to get on Twitter. 

How the fuck is everybody going to know what I am doing if it doesn't load?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

IC just got banned.

WTF?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah WTF???


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not Alex~!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I want details.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

These servers find new ways to suck everyday.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's, It's, It's Money.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

complaining about servers is so 2 years ago


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm so 3008 you so 2000 and late mutherfuckers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Boom Boom Pow~!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

this is so fucking rubbish

:hmm:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That song is beyond awful.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Ugh this is a piece of shit.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

PEOPLE IN THE CLUB/PLACE IF YA WANNA GET DOWN 

WILL I AM DROP THE BEAT NOW


Truth: All the icons on this website are all blue boxes with question marks inside of them, wtf is going on.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Even Fred Money is looking forward to my new album.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> PEOPLE IN THE CLUB/PLACE IF YA WANNA GET DOWN
> 
> WILL I AM DROP THE BEAT NOW
> 
> ...


Some issue that only VS can deal with. We're all in the dark.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I got text

omg pepsicle

*23:43:59[ Alex ] says:

"You have been banned for the following reason:
For a while now near enough every post you make is negative towards the forum. Quit the trolling." - the fuck?! *

lol wut


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought IC was an above average poster. I never saw him troll... I would have thought I was more of a troll.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah man, someone's being uber gay with that.

He's better than 90% of all the other the posters out there!!!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I'd like to see these recent posts that led to the banning...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

BANNED?!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn it. Alex is beyond awesome. He ain't no troll.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Headliner or Mercer, i will apologise to both of you if it was neither of you but it certainly looks like something they'd do.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Ain't gonna be mercer, IC's the TGL rising champ dont ya know.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

BRING BACK ALEX, please.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

JUMP TO BOLT SPEED


But yeah that's a pretty harsh banning.
Truth: watching last weeks ECW, haven't watched ecw in ages, pretty excited to see what these new talents are like.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BRING BACK [email protected]!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Callin' da E-Cops


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> Callin' da E-Cops


They ain't coming they said


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He'll be back in 10 days.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't want to see that.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

lmao 'you can't wrestle' chants to Kozlov.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Who is the guest host on Raw?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Freddie Prinze Junior

Next week it will be Floyd Maywhether (sp) while they are in Las Vegas.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lame, Freddie is a bonehead.

Ric Flair should just host the show every week.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Arn Anderson


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Usain Bolt.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Go troll some more. 

I mean welcome back.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That was quick, nicely done.
Welcome back, Alex.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Whoooop

What's this trolling you've been doing?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


> Thanks guys


:banplz:



<3 wb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IC said:


> Thanks guys


Welcome Back...?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

While the Admins are at they should unban Jax. He has learned his lesson.

He has only been banned twice. He still has another strike...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jax doesn't deserve anything less than a perm. ban.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You sure are rude towards him when he isn't here.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Is Seb Perma Banned? I haven't seen him in weeks...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> You sure are rude towards him when he isn't here.


:shocked:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

lululu, we got alex back, lululu, we love him too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I've done worse stuff than he ever did... But I did all that stuff on his account.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Whoooop
> 
> What's this trolling you've been doing?


lol I dunno, it was pretty much news to me



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Is Seb Perma Banned? I haven't seen him in weeks...


yeah, he got banned a couple months back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> While the Admins are at they should unban Jax. He has learned his lesson.
> 
> He has only been banned twice. He still has another strike...


Fuck him.


3Dee said:


> Headliner or Mercer, i will apologise to both of you if it was neither of you but it certainly looks like something they'd do.


Apologize.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

If I didn't love you so much, I'd argue with you about this 'Liner.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

SORRY HEADLINER :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

anyone wanna fill me in on who the fuck alex is


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I am not a nugget.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

MY TRIBUTE.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm gonna make a hype thread for my album in the music section. I expect all of you to praise me and my unheard album to no end.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

3Dee said:


> MY TRIBUTE.


:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

That was totally not cool.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I am not a nugget.


I shall now be referring to you by the name _'Nugget'_

btw, you live in Bristol, rit? Love that town, was amazed when I went there a few years ago and saw a drive through KFC for the first time ever right outside Ashton Gate. 'tis amazing.

I mean, literally, I forgot the game I was so in awe of such a sight.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

WCW said:


> anyone wanna fill me in on who the fuck alex is


Yeah that would be me...



Emperor DC said:


> I shall now be referring to you by the name _'Nugget'_
> 
> btw, you live in Bristol, rit? Love that town, was amazed when I went there a few years ago and saw a drive through KFC for the first time ever right outside Ashton Gate. 'tis amazing.
> 
> I mean, literally, I forgot the game I was so in awe of such a sight.


Man drive through KFC would be great.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You guys don't have a drive through KFC?

Man, it's a 5 minute drive for me. Bristol's the greatest city in the world.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wwe raw is war just had an actual good segment

and it involved hhh

mind blown


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

HHH is a genius. What are you talking about?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

no comment


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You should start marking for everything HHH does.

I bet you wish you knew what Chamillionaire was doing right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lalalalalalalalala


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats up, man?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Freddie Prince Jr was the best non wrestler guest host so far.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The only reason I'd agree with that is because he wasn't on TV very long.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta watch Superstars more often. Apparently there's some good matches on there.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, I just got an email back from my local newspaper and they want to do an article on my new album. I am totally big time news, despite you folks showing no love for me.

Alright, enough about that. 

Headliner, I only watched the first episode of Superstars and I enjoyed it. I just didn't have time to continue watching them with my priorities being on Raw and SmackDown!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> Wow, I just got an email back from my local newspaper and they want to do an article on my new album. I am totally big time news, despite you folks showing no love for me.


Cool beans.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks, Derek.

Now, if I can just get the local radio station to give me an interview on their morning show I'll be set.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Gotta watch Superstars more often. Apparently there's some good matches on there.


 Primo Colon b Alex Riley
Beth Phoenix b Kelly Kelly
Mark Henry b Chris Masters by CO (Masters walked)


looks fantastic this week


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sup ppl?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Primo Colon b Alex Riley
> Beth Phoenix b Kelly Kelly
> Mark Henry b Chris Masters by CO (Masters walked)
> 
> ...


That first match was the dark match. And nice use of SPOILER tags.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

sorry i spoiled the mark henry/chris masters match for you

heres another spoiler

its going to be 20 minutes of wrestling and 40 minutes of video packages


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chavo Guerrero jobs to midget via a paint can.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Chavo losing to Kevin Mcallister


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MAC ATTACK


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

merry christmas you filthy animal

and a happy new year


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks. I was really looking forward to contributing to the show's impressive rating.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't even get the channel that its on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kevin should of had the whole backstage trapped for Chavo. Then he enlists the help of Harry and Marv to destroy Kevin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember when I was a kid I tried to booby trap the house after seeing Home Alone and nearly killed my dad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You were obviously a smart kid.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

:lmao

That is sig worthy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. Above average right. 

I was expecting Cryme Tyme to interfere in the main-event, but I guess we'll see them on SD. Hopefully they get a pink slip right after they get destroyed at Summerslam.

Can't stand them.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't expect them to interfere. They aren't big time enough to do so.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its sad that they're one of the few remaining actual tag teams in mainstream wrestling.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I gotta get to bed so I can wake up early to see J.R. Writer tweet his way into the booth.

Gone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later KIF.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth: Its late and I can't sleep


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

awesome film


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Riveting discussion


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> btw, you live in Bristol, rit? Love that town, was amazed when I went there a few years ago and saw a drive through KFC for the first time ever right outside Ashton Gate. 'tis amazing.
> 
> I mean, literally, I forgot the game I was so in awe of such a sight.





IC said:


> Man drive through KFC would be great.


you guys don't have a drive through KFC? whats the matter with your crappy country? Not lazy enough to not want to get out of your car? ;D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- having Surgery to fix my eye, i have to be there in around 4 hours. so i'll only get like a hour of sleep.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if you knew you were going why not log out several hours ago and sleep?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Lupe Fiasco owns. Hard.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: Just had cricket training.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he sure does

^ i registered for this season on the weekend and finally got my kit back from my mate 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We're getting a one day attire for the first time this year. Also need to knock in my bat but I can't be fucked. Went through all of last year bumming off my mate. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah. I've got to find my team shirt. Have to wear it when we umpire and stuff.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have to umpire your own games as a whole, or do you just have to do square leg if there's only one ump?

Fucking hate umpiring. Have to do it for the under 14 team I coach and it's so boring when you have no one to talk to.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Time to migrate here.









For like the 8th time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> Do you have to umpire your own games as a whole, or do you just have to do square leg if there's only one ump?
> 
> Fucking hate umpiring. Have to do it for the under 14 team I coach and it's so boring when you have no one to talk to.


Have to umpire our own games at least until the semis. Then we get refs from the association who actually have their accreditation and shit.

I don't mind it tbh, we just talk to whoever's at the non-strikers end 8*D


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I would so **** Selena Gomez, even if she looks like a 12 year old.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Have to umpire our own games at least until the semis. Then we get refs from the association who actually have their accreditation and shit.
> 
> I don't mind it tbh, we just talk to whoever's at the non-strikers end 8*D


Wow, how fucking horrible. Though at least your team is batting, so like you said, you have someone to talk to.

I remember a few years ago I wasn't paying attention when at square leg so I just gave a stumping appeal not out. The way they reacted he was probably out by a mile. Pretty funny seeing them lose and cry about it in the end though. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> Wow, how fucking horrible. Though at least your team is batting, so like you said, you have someone to talk to.
> 
> I remember a few years ago I wasn't paying attention when at square leg so I just gave a stumping appeal not out. The way they reacted he was probably out by a mile. Pretty funny seeing them lose and cry about it in the end though. 8*D


I use it as a means of motivating me to stay in longer seeing as i bat anywhere from 1-4 so i never start as umpire and the longer i stay in the less chance there is of me having to umpire 8*D Also have to score which is a bit of a pain tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We have to score too. I bat anywhere from 9 - 11, so I get stuck umpiring if one is needed. :\


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so you're either a bowler or just not talented :side:


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

HAY GUISE WT R U TALKN ABOTT?/ !!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

cricket


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

We're not winning the Ashes are we?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NICKY GOMEZ'D HIS SIGNATURE


way to go big fella


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The series is 1-1 and we'll win the 5th test.

^ yeah. that way this thread gets a large dose of Gomez each time i spam post. I'll probably have to change it up and keep it fresh. Demi Lovato might be next then maybe Miley 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you've made my last five minutes, coming on here and being greated by the gomez. thankyou.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no problem. happy to do it


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> so you're either a bowler or just not talented :side:


Well I bowl, but that doesn't mean I'm talented. :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

KENDRICK GREATIZED ME WITH EVA ANGELINA.

EVA > ALL

trufax.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

you're lying, it's Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

eva brings the classy factor, without a doubt.


lols


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

role model son


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

son you need to edit your signature, HES GONE DAWG.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cut me deep son

noone will make me siggys son


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just watched Saw again after a long time..

Good for some cheap thrills and jumps


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I just ate a whole punnet of blueberries. I feel like a depressed, self-conscious, fat teenage girl


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

St.Rex said:


> I just ate a whole punnet of blueberries.


8*D 8*D


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I have a bottle of vodka next to me... I feat that being a Celtic fan I shall need it by the end of the night

Truth 2: Truth Harder: I marked for Macauly Culkin's cameo on Raw more than I've marked for anything else on Raw in a good year


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I bet all my points on Anderlecht winning in Lyon. 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I got big money on there being more than 2 goals in the Anderlecht v Lyon clash. I have it on good authority that Anderlecht are fairly sound in attack but have a shit defence. I hope they bust a hump for the away goal and dont park the bus. Lisandro Lopez is also good in European Competition, so hopefully he'll do the bus for me.



> Truth: I have a bottle of vodka next to me... I feat that being a Celtic fan I shall need it by the end of the night


I wouldn't be too worried if I were you. We're resting the established players, and with the whole Parkhead thing, I think Celtic could nick it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I would @ that chick


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

St. Rex said:


> ^ I got big money on there being more than 2 goals in the Anderlecht v Lyon clash. I have it on good authority that Anderlecht are fairly sound in attack but have a shit defence. I hope they bust a hump for the away goal and dont park the bus. Lisandro Lopez is also good in European Competition, so hopefully he'll do the bus for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried if I were you. We're resting the established players, and with the whole Parkhead thing, I think Celtic could nick it.


Yeh, our defense is rather shit. If Lyon can be more efficient than in the Valenciennes game, I can see them making a few goals. On the other hand, Anderlecht's offense has a lot of speed and technique, not to mention we find the net pretty easily lately, so I expect at least one away goal for us. Let's hope the result is not 5-1. :side:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

he stunners everyone


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Those people could at least TRY to sell it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That guy is a badass.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

:argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

If it isn't our little offender. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

boo.
.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

You're nobody until you've been banned (even if it was for like an hour) .

Sup?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i see that brett favre has finally lost his mind


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brett Farve is totally destroying my Vikings.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WCW said:


> i see that brett favre has finally lost his mind


Yep, he's back in the NFL.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Favre is worse than Flair. Discuss. :hmm:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

flair still hasn't wrestled since he retired. I don't see how that's bad.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

He's still hogging the spotlight. 8*D


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ric Flair can do whatever the hell he wants.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

KeepItFresh said:


> Brett Farve is totally destroying my Vikings.


TBH, he is better than your current 3 QB's in camp.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I like how Childress has had to backpedal for 2 weeks and talk about how Tavaris is his QB and he didn't mean anything by trying to get favre and then BAM FAVRE IS SIGNED AND HES STARTING THE FIRST GAME WITHOUT HAVING TO THROW A PASS.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That isn't even the point anymore.

Sage Rosenfels was the starter for the first preseason game...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Oh yeah...

Regardless, he had been playing the "I love my quarterback" gimmick ever since favre "retired"


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you want me to defend Childress, because I won't. 

I'm just pretty sure most coaches in this same position would have pulled the same nonsense.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Oh I know. Favre is mostly to blame.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Totally, kids.

I wanna listen to J.R. Writer, so you folks will have to do without me. 

Gone.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Bye, Kool. :crying:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I use to be a Favre fan but not anymore. He's been annoying. He just became the Packers fan number 1 enemy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

8 Nov 01 MIN @ GB Lambeau Field 1:00 PM Tickets FOX 709 (709-1) 

Should be interesting


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He'll get booed out of the arena.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so skint at the moment that all I can afford to eat are herbs my mate has lent me.

I'm living on borrowed thyme.

sup.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

OMFG FARVE IS ON MY FUCKIN' TV TOO MUCH!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

omg switch


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

there you are sexy. i haven't been able to find you


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't come on WF much anymore, its mainly this thread and the sport section, thats all i visit.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

you have developed yourself to be a e-bum :lmao


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

hobo.

I dont watch wrestling anymore, so going on a wrestling forum is kinda weird, but the guys/gals on here are pretty cool, so i come for TTT and to discuss Soccer~!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

lol @ no one watching wrestling anymore

ya we're looking at you Vince and letting you know boy you fucked up


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Call it football you complete tool.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Them amercians get mixed with their so-called "football" was just helping him Aerts


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

We gotta show our elitism here, THREEDEE.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

3DEE was correct when he said soccer, I believe.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I love you all


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

SUP 

refer to me as 3Bolt now plz, as my name will be when the modification is complete ;D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Running. Lawls.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

EUROPE IS ELITE.

WE COULD FUCK YOU ALL.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

We got the bomb.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tell Santino.

how are you 3bolt and Derek? And whoever else is lurking?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

not bad pepsicle, just listening to Lostprophets - Liberation Transmisson

you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Also pretty good, watching 'you have been watching'. So basically having a good time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just getting ready to listen to BTR. No Dlo tonight.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Man, haven't listened to that show in months. Might check it out myself actually.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Also pretty good, watching 'you have been watching'. So basically having a good time.


Sgt.Usain or Sgt.Bolt plz.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

3Dee said:


> SUP
> 
> refer to me as 3Bolt now plz, as my name will be when the modification is complete ;D


good luck with that since our admins are all jobbers


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> good luck with that since our admins are all jobbers


UH OHHH


Umm, Sgt. Bolt it is!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Damn right, give in to my demands.

Your 50% right Switch, David and Platt can't be jobbers as they are European.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Bolt-aholic. :hmm:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

YESPLZ.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yo hoes.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sgt. Usain Bolt


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

sup will.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Not much, what's with the Usain love fest lately?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Half man half Animal

Manimal


DID YOU KNOW?

that more people watch Total Wipeout UK than Monday night Raw in the US?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Damn Right.

He fucking owns.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Those corperate propaganda "Did you know" adds scream insecurity.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Did You Know - I marked out for a Springsteen mention on You Have Been Watching.

I also marked out for some good old Glen Beck bashing


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- "The Goods" bombed in the box office. Made as much as "12 Rounds" did.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

TOTAL WIPEOUT UK OWNS.

AMANDA BYRAM <3


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Craig said:


> I also marked out for some good old Glen Beck bashing


I figured nations in Europe would just ignore the jackass. 


That or just get by saying "Thank goodness we don't have HIM here" before giving him no further attention.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Steve Patriot said:


> I figured nations in Europe would just ignore the jackass.
> 
> 
> That or just get by saying "Thank goodness we don't have HIM here" before giving him no further attention.


Well acctually for some strange reason Fox news is shown over here, no-one really watches it though :lmao

Bar this one TV critic called Charlie Brooker, who likes to make fun of Beck and Bill O'Reilly on his three TV shows (Well I haven't watched Newswipe yet, but I'm presuming he'll have played at least one of Beck's Crying monolouges.)


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Someone needs to explain the Charlie Brooker love to me, i think he's boring.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Till next time - Fuck a Jesus


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

when im on SPEED im faster than most.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

USAIN BOLT doesn't need SPEED

he is SPEED


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Craig said:


> Well acctually for some strange reason Fox news is shown over here, no-one really watches it though :lmao
> 
> Bar this one TV critic called Charlie Brooker, who likes to make fun of Beck and Bill O'Reilly on his three TV shows (Well I haven't watched Newswipe yet, but I'm presuming he'll have played at least one of Beck's Crying monolouges.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tJjNVVwRCY Speaking of Papa Bear.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone ever watched 'Chuck'?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Heard of it, isn't he the bumbling secret agent?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Steve Patriot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tJjNVVwRCY Speaking of Papa Bear.


Shockingly that was acctually the first clip of O'Reilly he showed, followed by him harrasing the son of a man who died in 9/11 because the son didn't believe in the war on terror.

God bless you Bill, god bless.

I acctually do watch his show when I can't sleep, it's on at 1am over here, it's good for a laugh.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Totally going to go record soon, kids.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wut a ******


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Abraham Washington needs to be future endeavoured


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

he probs stole that iPod.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Just spent 15 Mill on Football Betting.
Would have spend all my credits, but Chelsea dont play again till the weekends :/


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

THATS FANTASTIC.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:shocked: at your sig. Niiiiice!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alright...I believe ya...BUT MY TOMMY GUN DON'T


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i got my points locked. i was the 3rd highest vBookie winner when i stopped though 8*D


sup people?


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

lolnotmuch.

SHOULDN'T YOU BE A SCHOOL YOU HOOLIGAN?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you talkin' to me?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Alright...I believe ya...BUT MY TOMMY GUN DON'T


I'm gonna give you to the count of 10 to get your ugly, yellow, no-good keister off my property before I pump your guts full of lead. 1, 2, 10


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> you talkin' to me?


yer bruh.

or have you finished? O___o


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep the change, ya filthy animal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fucccc...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Kendrick said:


> yer bruh.
> 
> or have you finished? O___o


finished. currently in my 2nd year of uni. didn't feel like going in just for a couple of shitty lectures so i slept in.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And a happy new year.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Good work.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

mab drinking comps are the fuccin bomvb


gawd im a wreskc


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks, a lot.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

About to watch Saw 2 or Silence Of The Lambs. Dunno which.

Luv the b00bs in Kendrick's sig.



EGame said:


> mab drinking comps are the fuccin bomvb
> 
> 
> gawd im a wreskc


Mellow out bro


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The Saw series is bogus, so you better watch Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

A lotta blood and some cheap thrills and jumps. It's not something you'll cherish but good enough for a temporary fix.

I'll watch both I guess


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Are you defending the Gore genre of Horror? I hope not.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I just didn't dislike the first movie I watched, is all. About a 55-60% rating for me. I have like 40 movies atm and I have watched everything else


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I only own one movie, Aladdin.

I get all my real Horror movies from Netflix.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Would you kindly recommend a good horror film that I can get atm?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Children of the Corn.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

That's a Stephen King work yeah. Just checked. He owns. I watched Secret Window a bit ago. Liked it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Stop embarrassing yourself.

If you are going to name a movie you like by Stephen King you should go with an actual classic.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Bit condescending don't you think. What's wrong with a movie I liked? Didn't say you should.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I liked the movie, but why would you name that King movie? 

You mind as well just say you've only seen 1408.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I've seen that, I liked that too. Maybe I should stop EMBARRASSING myself. 

Geez, talk about a hostile forum.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You probably should.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

ok.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So have you actually only seen Secret Window as it pertains to King movies?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah. Wasn't big on horror till now. I'll admit, I don't even watch that many movies. Even with Dark Knight, with people raving about it all around me, I took my own sweet time to watch it. No time for movies when I spend all my free time scrobbling on last.fm. :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I was on last.fm for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

No like?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Didn't offer anything more than 20 minutes of fun.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

PS3 slim was announced.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Unless your weak or poor there is no reason to own that.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The 80GB fat model and the 120GB slim one are gonna go for same price. Hmm.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pretty sure I meant the TV cabinet you'd put it in.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

KeepItFresh said:


> You mind as well just say you've only seen 1408.


Hey, that short story fucking owned. Granted, the movie could've been better, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

fuck.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sexxx ur sister.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dude, that's my brother.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

sup .


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

saved a penalty at soccer tonight, i am king.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> sup .


not much. you?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Scrubs. Then Family Guy. Then American Dad. Fuck yeah, Channel 7.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Last week's chicken hit and run was epic. Shame I can't find the clip on YouTube (American Dad episode)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i am enjoying american dad more than family guy, atm. TBH


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, American Dad has been epic lately. Loved the split personalities episode.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lmao that was great.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

gugel sach'd.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wat ..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

wut .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup? .


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Watching TV. You?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

listening to music.

thread is pretty dead :\


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.

Truth - Just finished making a CD cover. ;D


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You should be making me a CD cover for my album.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

3Bolt.

Sup.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sadly, Bolt wouldn't really fit with my username. :hmm:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

3Bolt aint great, give it two months and i'll change to something better 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Usain Bolt Loves WWF

My new username. ;D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I just emailed EA Sports about their constant screw over factor in their NCAA Football 2010.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What nobody here has played the game?

Okay, I'll put in a way that you folks will understand...

Playing this game is like being a face champion during the Attitude Era.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead Thread


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

got my maths exam in a few hours


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

O RLY?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yes, rly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm so bored I'm actually watching Baseball.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What a site. JUST FUCKIN' BE ACTIVE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not possible.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

If somebody of my fame can be active, you can to.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Saw District 9 today.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got back from the Gym. My back hurts.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone here like World Of Warcraft?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think I'm the only one here, and I'm not really a fan. Played it a couple of times, wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd rather shoot myself in the nuts then play WoW.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - went by Hobby Lobby today to pick up a poster I had a custom frame ordered for:









Name a person on the TNA roster at the time of BFG 2007, and they probably signed this poster. Sucker's gonna look good on my wall next to my Kevin Smith signed Clerks poster and my Watchmen and Dark Knight posters.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im gonna go to Blizzcon on friday and saturday cause my gf's friend flaked on her.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think you mean 2007.

I was going to make some sarcastic remark, but as long as you're happy will, thats all that matters.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> I was going to make some sarcastic remark, but as long as you're happy will, thats all that matters.


Nah come on, make the comment. I'll admit, I'm a bit of a mark at times, but it's no worse than the 50+ autographed diecast race cars I've got on shelves in my room, or the other signed rock music and racing stuff I've got framed and hanging on my walls.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Am I a stranger?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Nah come on, make the comment. I'll admit, I'm a bit of a mark at times, but it's no worse than the 50+ autographed diecast race cars I've got on shelves in my room, or the other signed rock music and racing stuff I've got framed and hanging on my walls.


Alright. Just for you.

How much you think that poster is going to be worth once Angle drives the company into the ground?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

will94 said:


>


shits fresh


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> Alright. Just for you.
> 
> How much you think that poster is going to be worth once Angle drives the company into the ground?


I might be able to sell it to him so he can pawn it off for a vial of HGH.

Of course, he signed it in black, so I could always say it features "ROH LEGENDS AJ STYLES, SAMOA JOE, HOMCIDE, AND CHRISTOPHER DANIELS!!!!!!" and get something off it lol.

EDIT - Oh shit, my digital pre-order of the new Chevelle album is ready to download. Pumped for some new Chevelle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

axklamashin marx.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweetness chicks.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hey ha


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I think mods (other than 'Switch and maybe somebody else I'm forgetting) that signed up after me that know less about the site than I do shouldn't be allowed to even tell me what to do.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're right as always, KooL.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> I think mods (other than 'Switch and maybe somebody else I'm forgetting) that signed up after me that know less about the site than I do shouldn't be allowed to even tell me what to do.


in time this site will be taken over by people who joined after you. 

i only say this cause rajah will hit the retirement home, david well maybe jail, and platt will continue to hide from CaliGula.

k is the only who will be around. he'll be called something like Santa Claus.

:side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Certs, answer my PM 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sup bitches.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

19.19 

BOLT

WORLD RECORD


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Tell The Truth 

8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

she licccc me lika rappah


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

so

sup


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

boltin' 

u?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

feeling prety much the same

You watch the 200m final?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

if you mean that i watched the greatest athlete on the face of the planet grace me with his surreal and outstanding performance, then yes, i watched it.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Imma try and get tickets for London 2012, just to see him in the 100m, the one and only reason 8*D


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:-( .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

but when i think about it i'm so in love with her, every other time


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lasers


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

i like kevin bacon, but i hate footloose


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i'll steal ur honey like i stole your bike.

muthafucka


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

LilJohnniBoi (4 months ago) Show Hide -4
how could HBK do that to the legendary﻿ Hulk Hogan

raigami (3 months ago) Show Hide +1
how could hogan keep takin from the wrestlin business and not﻿ give anythin back


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

wtf????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TNA just tried the fake retirement thing with AJ and it turned into him getting emotional and hugging Sting like he was his daddy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i just watched summerslam 2002 and hbk's no selling seriously puts the hogan match to shame


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No selling with a 'broke back'. Maybe he was putting 'his best friend' Triple H in his place.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

3:15...after having his surgically repaired back worked on for 15 minutes

Really?

REALLY? 

I have to keep rewinding it b/c it's hilarious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's the showstopper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

greatest entertainer of all-time


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

effin' lightning, taking my power out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

there was a tornado watch in my area today :-O

some houses about a half an hour away had their roofs ripped off

is roofs a word?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> greatest entertainer of all-time


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...y/0908/from.heroes.to.villains/content.9.html


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> there was a tornado watch in my area today :-O
> 
> some houses about a half an hour away had their roofs ripped off
> 
> is roofs a word?


I think roofs is a word. IDK though.

That Hurricane Bob, just lurkin' out there. That *** better not turn and come here. It's happened before. I will be severely angered if it happens again.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

what the fuck is up


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead Thread


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LUPEFIASCOSTONECOLDSTEVEAUSTINHIROSHITANAHASHI.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey wut


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

ihavnoidea.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

way to kill the thread douchebag :hmm:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i said lets talk about itttt...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup egame?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

good win by the tigers.

owait. lol'd at st george aswell.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Jim's sig is totally over the limits by 294kb

totally.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben will probably be cutting himself after the Tigers game. Dragons are fucked atm. Ever since they inquired about grand final shirts they've lost 2 in a row :lmao

sup 3BOLT~!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

STICKSY~!

not much, bored out of my skull, you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

watching the Ashes atm. fuck the groundskeeper for making such a shitty pitch just in order to produce a result which England need in order to win :\


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

England Groundskeepers ftw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3Bolt said:


> England Groundskeepers ftw.


you're still going to lose ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

And did those POM's in recent times....
job to Australia's Cricket team. *whistles*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

double fuck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

triple fuck. how can we be going this shit :\


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Quadruple fuck?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

septuple fuck atm. awful perfomance by us so far in this innings (watching the cricket btw )


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

siddle to make 500.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd blow him if he did :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You and your gay Australian sports.

And make sure you all send Aussie birthday presents.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bloody pommy bastards eh?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> i'd blow him if he did :side:


you would anyway


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Top o' the mornin' to ya


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> bloody pommy bastards eh?


fuck oath, they are.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

fuckin' skanks!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

This Aussie batting performance is almost as bad as a Geelong performance 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> This Aussie batting performance is almost as bad as a Geelong performance 8*D


i hate you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh come on, you love it..you could rub in the Tigers loss :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

i would, but i really can't be bothered to find out who they lost to and all that, especially since i didn't know they had lost (or played for that matter) until you said it. i'm still watching the aussies fail for some reason too. :\


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

USA or gay. Well except Role Model, that guy is obviously straight.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: You seen the new Series 4/Volume 5 Heroes poster for Redemption sXe? Tagline is Greater Good - Greater Evil, got Hayden/Claire, Zach/Sylar and Masi Oka/Hiro on it, looks pretty neat.

More Truth: Just logged in, and listening to The Verve song The Drugs Don't Work, haven't listened to it/them for ages.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nope, I haven't seen it, but it sounds like it's good.

Volume 4 saved the show for me. Vol. 1 was great, 2 was good, 3 was meh, 4 was great.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

umpire needs a new set of contact lenses and a map to find out where the ball has travelled :hmm: awful decision


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

bat =/= pad, k billy bowden you cocksucker


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

it was asad rauf who gave clark out. worst decision of the series. not that it matters really as its our #10 and we've fucked this test up something fierce but still. how can you say you deserve all of your paycheck when you do your job that poorly?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

siddle would have made that 500 had all of his partners not gone out. you can go ahead and suck him. :side:


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Just bought Lifetime Membership :cool2:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on wasting $10.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I planned to use the money to buy Shadow Complex but the Marketplace wouldn't accept my card. Bleh.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I have the money for it, but I'm waiting on somebody to buy me a third preminum account.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> I have the money for it, but I'm waiting on somebody to buy me a third preminum account.


:flip


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice two of my favorite posters are here. 

That is a change of pace.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Currently downloading CS4.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I did miss McQueen, though.

That needs to stop happening.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Deadus threadus.

Truth - Bored, probably gonna open up Photoshop and screw around with my cover art for the new Breaking Benjamin song.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk is awesome.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The TLC on sunday is gunna be so sick.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't wait till HHH bury Orton boys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

other than TLC, I'm not too excited about Summerfest.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

i dunno, i think Regal/christian and WWE title match could deliver.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

could. could deliver.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not liking the overall card.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it the Submission ppv next or the HIAC ppv?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Breaking point is the next ppv.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Submission PPV in September, HIAC PPV in late October/early Novemrber, can't quite remember.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't mind Unforgiven going as Breaking point should be a really good show with the submission stips etc, always loved sub finishes. The HIAC ppv however i am quite dissapointed with as i thought No Mercy was always a solid, solid PPV and having a HIAC themed PPV takes away the awe and Spontinuity of the Hell in a cell match. Ahh well, still could be fun. I just hope it doesn't turn into Overkill.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought it was replacing Cyber Sunday. Its replacing No Mercy? Lame. Was usually a solid show.

Truth- I'm the only Liger Approved poster on this forum.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nah they've just changed the name of Cyber sunday to 'WWE Bragging rights' what.


One of the greatest ever imo. But What a photo. Thumbs up to Liger.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh yeah. weaksauce.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Colin Delaney sause


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I liked Colin Delaney.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't deny he wasn't the strongest guy on the roster though. I enjoyed him getting whipped week in week out, that doesn't mean i didn't enjoy him.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

lmao they're doing a HIAC ppv now!?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I enjoyed how much of an ass kicking he would take. He was the modern day Mikey Whipwreck.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

IC said:


> lmao they're doing a HIAC ppv now!?


Sure are...It's gunna be hectic.


Truth: As we were talking about ass whipping, i just youtubed the Cage match in which Hornswoggle got absolutely ripped to shreds by the master of the Clothesline, JBL. It was so effing good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JBL has nothing on the guy he idolized and imitated, Stan "The Lariat" Hansen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

LARIATO!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Liger Approved.

It would be cool if there was a thumbs down version of that photo in which you (the* super* mod) could close Threads with.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

USAIN THUNDERBOLT


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

JAMES THE MAN BEATTIE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Liger Approved.
> 
> It would be cool if there was a thumbs down version of that photo in which you (the* super* mod) could close Threads with.


I can't find one.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Liger Approved.
> 
> It would be cool if there was a thumbs down version of that photo in which you (the* super* mod) could close Threads with.


Bit hard tbh.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Someone's gotta be able to photoshop it. That would be awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I really wish Bolt would have used his talents to preform in a real sport.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Someone's gotta be able to photoshop it. That would be awesome.


Angle of the arm is all wrong, and after a quick google search I can't find a hand to fit the picture.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Rats. 
What sport would you prefer to see Bolt in, KIF?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

With his skills he could have trained in any sport and be a superstar. 

Why devote your whole life to an activity?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I could probably try and Photoshop that picture, since it's an amusing idea.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd go as far to call Bolt an idiot for not devoting his life to a real sport.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

lol


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you not find his Triple World record and triple Olympic and soon to be world gold medalist impressive?


Nice work, Alex.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Of course, I don't.

He probably makes considerably less money than a real sports star.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Truth - Need points to bet on Summerslam, hope I get some big wins from the football games.
Anybody willing to donate?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm fairly sure you don't actually get paid for being an Athlete, only expenses such as travel, clothes, training etc are covered. But the money they get in sponsorship i'm sure is more than enough.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

He doesn't play for a sports team with a million dollar contract. He probably has endorsements, but of course not as many as a real sports star because who the hell cares about running?

I have endorsements as it is.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I've heard Theo Walcott could have been a national-level sprinter. I can see why he'd choose not to.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

His running would be like me using my lyrical flow for inspirational speaking instead of rapping.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Could i see some of your lyrics? Love to check em out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

How about you wait until my album is on SoundClick and pay for it? 

I like that idea a lot.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Pay for music? doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

IC said:


> lol


lol That's sooooo bad, even I wouldn't put my name to that.

Haha. I at least want my photo manips to look realistic.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, you ain't Derek, McQueen, 'Switch or Headliner, so I ain't giving you the private torrent link.

Gone.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fine, i'll pay, i'll pay.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Anybody got some spare credits for me?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Bolt's earning 5 million these from race meets alone, without endorsements, and minus the 100k he makes every time he breaks a WR.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I'm fairly sure you don't actually get paid for being an Athlete, only expenses such as travel, clothes, training etc are covered. But the money they get in sponsorship i'm sure is more than enough.


You don't get paid besides endorsement, but there are at times rather substancial monetary prizes for the winners of some events. Popular athletes can also get paid a lot in fee's to draw them to appear at these events, this is to help with drawing bigger crowds!




Edit:yeah you found it for yourself.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm 3Bolt 8*D

Sup Tenacious C, you got a shoutout in Certs interview 8*D


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

paying for music


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HELLO


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

DONT LET EM SAY YOU AINT BEAUTIFUL

8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

THEY CAN ALL GET FUCKED. JUST STAY TRUE TO YOU

8*D


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

THESE SHOES WERE MADE FOR YOU

8*D


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

IC said:


> lol


Epic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

3Bolt said:


> THESE SHOES WERE MADE FOR YOU
> 
> 8*D







G-Spot Boyz


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup?.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

:-O..


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello ladies.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Val Venis


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ain't got shit on me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yogay

Sup nick?


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Poor Val Venis. No one was jobbed out more with a brighter smile.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nm, watching scrubs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Scrubs? WTF you're not worthy of such Certsness.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

as sacrilegious as it is to say i'm probably a bigger Scrubs fan than Certs tbh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lies.

This place is pretty dead so i'm outta here for now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

later dude


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger Approved


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Indeed?

On a related note, I just finished an episode of Scrubs. Watching through all the seasons I have on DVD once again. Now I'm on to an episode of 2.5 Men.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That smiley pic was not approved by Jushin "Thunder" Liger


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

j merce re open ee


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You didn't hold up your end of the bargain.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you asked too much of me


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sometimes you just have to keep your eyes on the prize and persevere.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dead.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

as a dodo


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i just watched rise and fall of wcw and it was fucking terrible


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup Noodles and WCW?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

just woke up at 6am, 2 hours before i need to go somewhere 

you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nm, still watching scrubs ;D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- 

































hi.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup Derek?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No real reason for the pic.. It just makes me laugh every time.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much Sticksy, yourself?

That is a classic pic Ms. Croft.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nm, watching scrubs

Hey Sabby, sup?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I'm slow to come to these classic pics...but I literally laugh at loud to them, Derek.  


Hey, Nick. I'm fine. How are you?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm pretty good  working my way through the 5th season of scrubs (again )


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol my sis absolutely loves Scrubs. I find it to be hilarious but I've never actually sit through an entire season like you and her obviously has. 

Now Corner Gas, on the other hand, I absolutely love every season *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

your sister is awesome  Yeah, i have seasons 1-7 on DVD and i've watched them all at least 10 times each  I do the same with NCIS and My Name Is Earl. Need to get more shows on dvd tbh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Corner Gas is my suggestion 

I also love Northern Exposure and Alias.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what is Corner Gas about?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's a Canadian sitcom that is full of sarcastic humor. I absolutely love that type of humor. Check out a few episodes... *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

But it's Canadian...:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only show that people need to be watching is Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> But it's Canadian...:side:


this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nick you son of a bitch!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

For great justice, take off every zig.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Nick you son of a bitch!


what did i do now? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everything. This place is really dead lately.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah. been this way for ages tbh. 

anyway, sup McQueer?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I've defected to the IRA.

Whatsup Eric?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not much, was just on UFC's website looking at the card for 102. Only 2 fights really interest me (and one only if Nog looks anything like he did last time) and i'm not going to buy it but I might go to the bar and watch it.

It was my birthday yesterday assholes and you didn't get me anything.... DAMMIT JIM!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Not much, was just on UFC's website looking at the card for 102. Only 2 fights really interest me (and one only if Nog looks anything like he did last time) and i'm not going to buy it but I might go to the bar and watch it.
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday assholes and you didn't get me anything.... DAMMIT JIM!


Couture/Big Nog should be decent enough, Maia/Marquardt should be good and i'm interested in Jardine/Silva to see if Silva really can hang with some decent 205's seeing as he got demolished against Machida.

happy birthday for yesterday bitch <3


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Just finished watching Prison Break Serie 1, great stuff, now watching Serie 2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well make sure you send Aussie a present too. I could care less. 

Yeah I love Nog from his prime but he looked damn near dead against Mir at 92 so i'm hoping he brings his game for 102. Maia/Marquardt definately has me the most interested but I could see Maia tapping him in rather quick fashion. Even though Marquardt is awesome, I really think (especially if Anderson moves to 205) that Maia is gonna be the man to beat at 185. And I think Silva will KO Jardine but not without some effort.

Season 1 & 2 of Prison Break were great but 3 and what I saw of season 4 were shit. I just saw Dexter season 3 is out on DVD finally and I want to cream my pants.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Not much, was just on UFC's website looking at the card for 102. Only 2 fights really interest me (and one only if Nog looks anything like he did last time) and i'm not going to buy it but I might go to the bar and watch it.
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday assholes and you didn't get me anything.... DAMMIT JIM!


Happy belated birthday my friend.
Did you have a fun day? And by fun I mean "whose bed did you wake up in last night, and how many sexy hot women were in there with you?"

Oh, and Nick....why the fuck is there a 7 year old in your sig?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually did nothing yesterday which at my advanced age (at least by WF standards) was qyuite alright with me. However waking up next to some buxom woman would have been alright with me there always tonight.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Croon a few lines of 'Somebody' by Martin THE MAN Gore and she'll be wetter than Indonesia in tsunami season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No wonder Lexie went there then. To get wet. 

I'm probably going to the store in a few hours and I may need to load up on DM CD's, well if they have some.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

always envied peter and shadows love.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> No wonder Lexie went there then. To get wet.
> 
> I'm probably going to the store in a few hours and I may need to load up on DM CD's, well if they have some.


That was obv. the reason.

You should. Music for the Masses, Black Celebration and Violator if you haven't got them already.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have Violator (of course) but i've never even seen Black Celebration on sale and its been a long time since i've seen Masses.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Black Celebration probably isn't even in circulation anymore except online or in old record shops. Masses is even older, so it'd be rarer as well. The only time I've seen Black Celebration in a store was at a HMV in Singapore when I was over there last year.

Have you got Sounds of the Universe?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Season 1 & 2 of Prison Break were great but 3 and what I saw of season 4 were shit. I just saw Dexter season 3 is out on DVD finally and I want to cream my pants.


Agreed, i thought Series 3 was decent at best, Serie 4 was just awful, couldnt bring myself to watch it. For me Series 2 was the end of Prison Break, dont consider Series 3 & 4 part of the show imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Well make sure you send Aussie a present too. I could care less.
> 
> Yeah I love Nog from his prime but he looked damn near dead against Mir at 92 so i'm hoping he brings his game for 102. Maia/Marquardt definately has me the most interested but I could see Maia tapping him in rather quick fashion. Even though Marquardt is awesome, I really think (especially if Anderson moves to 205) that Maia is gonna be the man to beat at 185. And I think Silva will KO Jardine but not without some effort.
> 
> Season 1 & 2 of Prison Break were great but 3 and what I saw of season 4 were shit. I just saw Dexter season 3 is out on DVD finally and I want to cream my pants.


Marquardt will win imo and Henderson is the man to beat @ 185 imo (aside from Silva, obvs)

I reckon Jardin will get the decision tbh.



Jim said:


> Happy belated birthday my friend.
> Did you have a fun day? And by fun I mean "whose bed did you wake up in last night, and how many sexy hot women were in there with you?"
> 
> Oh, and Nick....why the fuck is there a 7 year old in your sig?


she's 17, fuckface. and i've had her in there for awhile tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No Sounds yet but I know they have it.

T-Bag should have just killed everyone and took the money and that was the end of Prison Break.

Nate "The Great" will tap but he'll at least give Maia a challenge. Maia is the man, I demand a banner.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, Marquardt ftw. He'll win it and get a shot at the winner of Hendo/Silva :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

2nd round = Marquardt being choked out.

But whoever wins i'd like to see them face Silva or Hendo as I like all 4 guys. By the way did you see that Forrest Griffin/Forrest Gump that Morg posted in the UFC thread the other day. :lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> she's 17, fuckface. and i've had her in there for awhile tbh.


bullshit she's 17. I've seen toddlers that look more mature than her.



McQueen said:


> No Sounds yet but I know they have it.
> 
> T-Bag should have just killed everyone and took the money and that was the end of Prison Break.
> 
> Nate "The Great" will tap but he'll at least give Maia a challenge. Maia is the man, I demand a banner.


Yah, they would have 
It takes a few play throughs to 'get' it though. It's an odd album....like Exciter crossed with Ultra. Good, but I'm not sure why...

Truth: Who is Maia?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, i saw it.


I reckon Nate can handle himself well enough on the ground if Maia takes him down and i rate his standup a lot more than Maia. Marquardt to win by decision imo.

^ go fuck yourself Jimmy ;D 

Maia is a mma fighter who's currently in the UFC


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Demian Maia - Master of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and undefeated (11-0) MMA fighter at 185.

Nate lacks weaknesses but I still don't think he can fend off Maia's BJJ for a full 15. His best chance is to go for a quick KO.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't think he'll have to fend him off for 15 minutes seeing as i reckon he can keep it standing and keep tagging Maia.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maia will just pull guard and take him down that way.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

80-0 end of play.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

what?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

cherylfactor


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So you're watching too. She's looking smokin'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

obv watching, its dark depressing times when its not on.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

True that.

Top day for utd today, i'll take a point for Stoke, Birmingham away is always a hard match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


>


I know right? TALK AMERICAN YOU DAMN FOREIGNERS!!!!!

I kid, I kid.

Truth - Just watched the first episode of Dexter's 4th season. Damn it's gonna be a good season for that show.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> True that.
> 
> Top day for utd today, i'll take a point for Stoke, Birmingham away is always a hard match.


its been a great day. and i can watch MOTD and enjoy it for the first time this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> True that.
> 
> Top day for utd today, i'll take a point for Stoke, Birmingham away is always a hard match.


wut .


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lousy Yanks.

Looking forward to Toffees bouncing back tomorrow. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching the Rise and Fall of WCW.

Couple of things that got me thinking.

-They blast WCW for giving away Hogan/Goldberg on free TV rather than on PPV when in fact, the PPV they had a later that month (where the main event was Hogan & Rodman vs. DDP/Malone) achieved what was at that time one of the highest wrestling PPV buyrates of all time.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Everybody looking forward to Chelsea battering Fulham tommorow?
Gonna be an awesome game.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

It should be a fun soccer match but only if Fulham wins.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SOCCER


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

TheSoulTaker said:


> It should be a fun soccer match but only if Fulham wins.


Dont make me laugh 
Us Blues will win the Premiership this season, face it, Man Utd cant even beat Burnley.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

One of our Nation's best players (Landon Donovan) has SWINE FLU.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWF said:


> One of our Nation's best players (Landon Donovan) has SWINE FLU.


Well, get him some medsun cuz we need his ass back ASAP so we can get ready for the world cup, win the world cup, and make every country in the world call it SOCCER for the 4 years after that.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

When was the last team you won the CL and then answer me when was man utd won the CL?

CL - champs league


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

TheSoulTaker said:


> When was the last team you won the CL and then answer me when was man utd won the CL?
> 
> CL - champs league


Well it should have been us last season beating United in the final, not Barcelona. We should have had at least 5 Penalties, and the only reason we went out was because of a stupid away goal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> Well, get him some medsun cuz we need his ass back ASAP so we can get ready for the world cup, win the world cup, and make every country in the world call it SOCCER for the 4 years after that.


Indeed.

He played even with swine flu the other day. He outran everyone on the field and got a goal. Impressive.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MileyFan said:


> Well it should have been us last season beating United in the final, not Barcelona. We should have had at least 5 Penalties, and the only reason we went out was because of a stupid away goal.


5 penalties? :lmao 

Ok, go watch that game again plz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He must be like a superhuman specimen if he can do that.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> 5 penalties? :lmao
> 
> Ok, go watch that game again plz.


Please tell me why they shouldnt have had 5 Penalties?
At least 3 handballs and a few fouls in the area. 
The referee was crap anyway, only reffed games that are like English Sunday League games, then they hire him for a Champions League Semi-Final, ridiculous.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MileyFan said:


> Please tell me why they shouldnt have had 5 Penalties?
> At least 3 handballs and a few fouls in the area.
> The referee was crap anyway, only reffed games that are like English Sunday League games, then they hire him for a Champions League Semi-Final, ridiculous.


Nice to see Chelsea fans are still overreacting to the max. 8*D

One handsball that was preceeded by a foul on Pique himself. That's it. All the other claims were utter bullshit.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

should of had 1 penalty, the handball.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

MileyFan said:


> Well it should have been us last season beating United in the final, not Barcelona. We should have had at least 5 Penalties, and the only reason we went out was because of a stupid away goal.


Never watch the match so i would saw what happened. btw i like the away goal rule it makes teams work harder at away games.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I myself believe there should have been more than 1 Penalty.
Ah well, im going cya guys.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stupid chelsea fan.


Anyone here and wanna cover my shift tomorrow morning?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Stupid chelsea fan.











All Chelsea fans are smart, we are the greatest team in the world.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

lol. Did I read that rit?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Tenacious.C. said:


> lol. Did I read that rit?


Well if you heard the following:
"All Chelsea fans are smart, we are the greatest team in the world."

Then yes, you did indeed read it correctly.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

If that's true then shit the bed, I've died and gone to hell!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Tenacious.C. said:


> If that's true then shit the bed, I've died and gone to hell!


Who do you think is the greatest in the world?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Man Utd is like the only team I know, so they are the best in the world. ;D


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Mohammed Ali, Brain Clough, Alex Ferguson, Pele, and Ronald McDonald. They're my top five people ever.

youz?

add. geoerge best, and eric cantona as close 6th and 7th.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stoke city


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Mohammed Ali, Brain Clough, Alex Ferguson, Pele, and Ronald McDonald. They're my top five people ever.
> 
> youz?
> 
> add. geoerge best, and eric cantona as close 6th and 7th.


Hmm, Miley Cyrus, Frank Lampard, John Terry, Jose Mourinho and The Undertaker.
Just a quick list 
And WWF, you really dont know football do you  haha


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

MileyFan said:


> Hmm, Miley Cyrus, Frank Lampard, John Terry, Jose Mourinho and The Undertaker.
> Just a quick list
> And WWF, you really dont know football do you  haha


Jose is just outside my top 10 tbh.

Pretty sure WWF knows his shit tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

re-watching the Rise and Fall of WCW doc again. Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The fuck y'all talkin 'bout?

Sup Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much. watching RAF of WCW.

They just talked about the cruiserweight division. Some clips they showed were full of Liger goodness.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

About McQueen being the greatest


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good answer and in return i'll publically admit I like Miley's new single.

Match listing any good on that Derek?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Jose is just outside my top 10 tbh.
> 
> Pretty sure WWF knows his shit tbh.


I do. ;D



Derek said:


> re-watching the Rise and Fall of WCW doc again. Better than I thought it would be.


I need to download that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Match listing is solid. Some really good matches and some that probably aren't so great. Had to look it up on another site as I'm just watching the doc part of youtube.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Good answer and in return i'll publically admit I like Miley's new single.
> 
> Match listing any good on that Derek?


Party In The USA right?
Its awesome, one of her best songs tbh.
Although every song on her Album Breakout is awesome, but maybe im saying that because im WF's biggest Miley mark?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I find it interesting that during the entire doc no blame for anything is ever put on Hogan, or anything that he was really responsible for.

They never mention his power to veto anything in a script or what was booked that he disagreed with. They make no mention of the Starrcade match with Sting or the match with Warrior at Halloween Havoc.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Because his match with Sting had the perfectly executed finish by the excellence of execution.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The problem was that Sting got the shit kicked out of him, then Hogan hit the lego drop and got the 3 count AT NORMAL SPEED, which fucked up the part about Bret Hart complaining about the fast count, so for the fans in the arena, Hogan beat Sting CLEAN and the match was re-started for no real reason.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

May I ask, is my sig ok, or is it over the limits?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a little too underage for my tastes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its over the limits. You are allowed a sig that in length is the space of 25 lines of text.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It also must involve the Jushin Thunder Liger approval in some form.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> It also must involve the Jushin Thunder Liger approval in some form.


This.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Derek said:


> Its over the limits. You are allowed a sig that in length is the space of 25 lines of text.


Right ok, i'll sort it now.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

How is it now?
Im no good at knowing how big 25 lines is


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25

still a little over the limit. And no underage girls.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

The limit is starting to bug me


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I know my sig said "Not Removing This Until:" but I removed it because I was bored of it 
Is my sig ok now?
Hopefully it is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It will be ok in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If it's bigger than 500x400, it's over the limits. Just check that. LAZY FUCK.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Truth: I have alot of respect for McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You might be the only one then.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> You might be the only one then.


Haha, why's this?
I find you to be a cool guy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty much an asshole really.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Your Miley obsession worries me a bit.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'm pretty much an asshole really.


Well you havent been an asshole to me yet.
*Waits For McQueens Heel Turn*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Has anyone posted a download for The Rise and Fall of WCW yet?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> Has anyone posted a download for The Rise and Fall of WCW yet?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/home-videos/469521-rise-fall-wcw.html

Thats what you wanted, right
If that ones not good enough, I could browse the net for you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you, my good sir.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> Thank you, my good sir.


Do I get a banner made in return?
I'll also give you 20-30 Million Credits


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't make graphics. You've got me confused with someone else.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> I don't make graphics. You've got me confused with someone else.


So I have, is there/was there another WWF on these forums?
A Kid Cudi fan, im sure he made graphics.
Anyway, enjoy The Rise And Fall Of WCW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Site is running slow for me. Weaksauce.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MileyFan said:


> So I have, is there/was there another WWF on these forums?
> A Kid Cudi fan, im sure he made graphics.
> Anyway, enjoy The Rise And Fall Of WCW


Apparently so.

Kid Cudi is a jobber.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Truth: Just been reading some of 
*Austin101's- "Edge: A Decade of Decadence" Review*
The part of the review I have read so far seems good, so it looks like I will deffinetly be buying this DVD, as its a great 3 Disc Set.
Im going to bed soon anyway, gonna pop a DVD on, maybe Triple H: King Of Kings


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

a wwe produced wcw documentary, im expecting it to be factual


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

So people, what are your favourite WWE 2/3 Disc DVD Sets.
Here are ones I own in order of how much I like them:

Tombstone: History Of The Undertaker
Twisted, Disturbed Life Of Kane
The Legacy Of Stone Cold Steve Austin
Hell In A Cell
Triple H: King Of Kings

Yeah I only own 5 at the moment, but there all pretty epic.
All 5 of them have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The only ones I've seen were the Ladder Match and HBK ones. Both are pretty great.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> The only ones I've seen were the Ladder Match and HBK ones. Both are pretty great.


I used to own Ladder Match and Shawn Michaels: From The Vault.
Not seen the latest Michaels one tough. Is it better than the first?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I own:

Rise and Fall of ECW
Both Ric Flair DVD sets
Bret Hart set
4 Horseman DVD
Life and Times of Mr. Perfect
Mick Foley's greatest Hits and Misses
Tombstone: History of the Undertaker
Ladder Match
Triple H: King of Kings
Shawn Michaels set (the recent one)

I still need to get the Stone Cold DVD set.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MileyFan said:


> I used to own Ladder Match and Shawn Michaels: From The Vault.
> Not seen the latest Michaels one tough. Is it better than the first?


I never saw the Vault one, but the recent one is pretty good. It's a pretty good story. I'd give it a look if I were you.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Kid Cudi is a jobber.


wut..


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

y is there a bird sitting on a beach ball in your sig?


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

*The Death of WCW* should be made into a documentary. Oh yes...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i suppose these things happen


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

agreed w/ EGame


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> y is there a bird sitting on a beach ball in your sig?


not sure.

i just downloaded an old ep, only to find out they had re-recorded the songs and put them on the album.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at a guy posting the same thread in three different WWE forums. I guess he's making sure he put it in the right place... 


--and that last sentence sounded far too sexual than I intended it--


Edit- LOL nevermind he's just an advertiser. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey LC, sup?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Nick.  Did you download a couple episodes of Corner Gas yet? If you enjoy sarcastic humor I'm pretty sure you'll love it.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pissed becuase this site isn't really working very well for me. Pages not loading and shit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hey Nick.  Did you download a couple episodes of Corner Gas yet? If you enjoy sarcastic humor I'm pretty sure you'll love it.*


nah, been watching too much sport so far this weekend  I'll check it out sometime next week 



Derek said:


> Pissed becuase this site isn't really working very well for me. Pages not loading and shit.


sucks for you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed. Hopefully it will stop soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Works for me well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Works fine for me. You have a virus Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's working a little better now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Just finished watching the Rise & Fall of WCW. 'Twas a nice history lesson, since I hadn't known much about WCW. Seems like when it was good, it was great, and when it was bad, it was the biggest piece of shit on the planet. 

Russo owns btw. :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Russo was like the guy that got put in charge of the Titanic after it had hit the iceberg.

But he certainely didn't help the company get back to where it was before. He's also the head writer for TNA, so go figure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I lol'd @ (I think it was) Jarrett laying down and Russo throwing the belt in the ring. Hogan did the right thing. 

With that, I'm off to bed. G'night all.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wasn't it Russo that claimed that the only part of a match wrestling fans like is the ending and thus, he wrote quick 2 minute matches on NITRO with quick finishes?*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> I lol'd @ (I think it was) Jarrett laying down and Russo throwing the belt in the ring. Hogan did the right thing.
> 
> With that, I'm off to bed. G'night all.


That was all a work. idk why the dvd seemed to indicate it was real.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WCW said:


> That was all a work. idk why the dvd seemed to indicate it was real.


sonofabitch


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

an ant just assaulted me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought it was real, tbh. Russo is the guy who feels that the in-ring aspect of wrestling isn't that important and that wrestling fans enjoy to be continually shocked. Crash TV style booking.

To be fair, for that era it wasn't that bad of a move to make and when he had Vince as a filter it meant compelling storylines and over the top characters. 

However, times change and fans change. Thats why Bill Watts didn't work in WCW in the early 90's and why Russo fails at writing like it is still 2000.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Russo said it was a work in an interview he did. I think Hogan did too but I'm not sure.

Vince needs a filter.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Rise and Fall of WCW is just about done downloading. I'll only check out the documentary, I'll get the DVD on Tuesday for the matches. Can't wait to watch.

Truth - Finally put the finishing touches on my idea for the cover for Breaking Benjamin's new single. I think the finished product looks quite badass.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Seeing the Omni on the Rise/Fall of WCW made me smile. It was a sad day when they blew it up to build Philips Arena.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

cm punk ftw tomorrow @ SS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watching Lockup and these dudes are true 'gangsters'. The stuff that's coming out these guys mouths is awesome. Tougher than any dude on the streets.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"They bring in the raid squad to physically remove you from the cell. They'll tell you to back up, and if you back up you're a bitch. I've never backed up." 

Dude came out the cell with his face bloody as hell and he was still talking shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steiner?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here for the moment. This site doesn't load on my regular IP so I'm using a damn proxy.


edit- nevermind. seems to be working again.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hardy FTW today.
I think he's gonna retain, but lose it on Smackdown


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Active..


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Extremely.

lolaustraliancricket


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I haven't been in this thread in a while now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who's fault is that?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't admit fault.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You should.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Americans never admit fault.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fine.

Everybody ready for Summerfest?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I really don't watch wrestling that much anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi thurrr


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

what ever happened to predictability?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Watched a bit of last week's RAW just to see DX, first time i watched WWE in over a year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No singing the theme song to "Full House"


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NO!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

i don't particularly enjoy this show, but it's miles ahead of Home Improvement for me


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> i don't particularly enjoy this show, but it's miles ahead of Home Improvement for me


I'll take Home Improvement over Full House.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll take neither and watch Venture Bros. instead.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I have never watched Venture Bros on the Cartoon Network.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not everybody would like it, but I highly enjoy it as it is funny, a bit quirky, and very well written. It started as a spoof of Johnny Quest and the Hardy Boys, but it quickly evolved into something with much more depth.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JOHNNY BRAVO


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*YES*..


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BRAVO.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

+1

Do they still have TNA?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Bravo have TNA, see it occasionally as i flick through, they had Victory Road on at like 4:30 to 9:30.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice. I haven't watched TNA since like, october when the MEM storyline got stale.

By the way, Iconic sig you've got there. Unlucky about the hammers today too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TNA


lawls.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Its the way it goes sometimes Pepper, i'll get over it in time for Millwank on Tuesday


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WE'RE TOP OF THE LEAGUE.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

For now...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Liger gives TNA a thumbs down


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Rise and Fall of TNA doc will just be Vince laughing hysterically for 45 minutes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TNA's "Rise" consisted of a giant corporation being nice enough to buy them


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"He broke 6,000 guitars and never drew a dime."


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, when did tna ever rise?

i remember watching jeff jarret on PPV lose in a gauntlet match after being eliminated by country signer toby keith.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

The only things tna ever had that could ever be associated with the word rise is Velvet Sky and Angelina love. Am rit?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just Velvet since Angelina is less attractive than a deformed dog with one eye.

Assuming Velvet is Talia Madison, I could be wrong but the taller one is fuck ugly. I'm talking Melina ugly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> "He broke 6,000 guitars and never drew a dime."


"He really thought in his little Tennessee brain that he was bigger and better and would draw more money than Hulk Hogan."


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Just Velvet since Angelina is less attractive than a deformed dog with one eye.
> 
> Assuming Velvet is Talia Madison, I could be wrong but the taller one is fuck ugly. I'm talking Melina ugly.


Yeah you've got it the right way round but I sometimes find Angelina strangely attractive, and anyway you don't look at the mantlepiece when you're poking the fire!!!

Also I could add fire crotch to that list tbh, she'd be a dangerous fuck tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm just glad i'm not the only one who loathes Jeff Jarrett and realizes the fact on a grand scale he is worthless and has a massively overrated opinion of himself because his daddy has strong ties to the wrestling world and Russo was his buddy.

Hell his lackey ended up being a much bigger draw than he was.

Edit: Which one is Fire Crotch? So Cal Val?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'm just glad i'm not the only one who loathes Jeff Jarrett and realizes the fact on a grand scale he is worthless and has a massively overrated opinion of himself because his daddy has strong ties to the wrestling world and Russo was his buddy.
> 
> Hell his lackey ended up being a much bigger draw than he was.
> 
> Edit: Which one is Fire Crotch? So Cal Val?


Christy Hemme, So Cal Val has a moon face. hence I did this last week.










But she does have a banging body to be fair to her.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahh yes, understood.

I like Cheerleader Melissa the most out of the Knockouts but then again I am woefully ignorant to TNA these days because it sucks badly enough that it doesn't deserve my attention.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah if only she was actually Cheerleeder Melissa, they wasted her long enough under that burka, and now I believe she's got some shite name too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well thats TNA creative for you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Future Legend" Alissa Flash

So Cal Val is hot from the neck down. I heard that Playboy is doing a Farrah Fawcett tribute instead, so the pics of Traci won't be in the magazine but will be online only.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a fucked up deal, the WWE marketing and prostetution department ould never had let that happen, fucking PG shit I wanted to see Kelly's stuff. The ****s.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kelly has said that she doesn't want to do Playboy. Which means that she is pointless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'm just glad i'm not the only one who loathes Jeff Jarrett and realizes the fact on a grand scale he is worthless and has a massively overrated opinion of himself because his daddy has strong ties to the wrestling world and Russo was his buddy.


This is why he never got past the IC title when he was in the WWE. If Vin Man saw anything in him, he would of been a main-eventer. It took him to go to WCW to make him feel like he was something special.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Derek said:


> Kelly has said that she doesn't want to do Playboy. Which means that she is pointless.


I'm sure some of that fine american dollar could persuade her to think otherwise.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hai


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what the fuck was that orton/cena finish


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> what the fuck was that orton/cena finish


I don't know, but my brother and I were laughing hysterically.


AM DRAG HAS SIGNED WITH THE E!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HOLY SHIT

is it wrong that my first thought is "I hope they dont fuck it up?"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was my first thought as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

he has a chance as long as he doesn't go to raw where no one has been elevated since 1998


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not too mention that with his size, he'd get the Evan Bourne treatment on Raw.

If he gets called up, it will most likely be to ECW a.k.a. FCW 2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Danielson does well in the 'E'. Now they just need to sign Hero, Castagnoli and Kenny King and I pretty much have no reason to watch ROH anymore save Cabana and Aries.

How was Summerfest?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Match wise it was okay, about what people were expecting (except for the 7 second ECW title match) but I thought it was a highly enjoyable show. Even with the ending to the world title match between Orton and Cena. The WWE out TNA-ed TNA.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Christain vs Regal was 7 seconds?

*FACEPALM*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah. It was cut short so that the Orton/Cena match could be restarted 3 times.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Such wonderful booking.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey McBitch & Derek, sup? 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you Nick! Just counting down the days till Marquardt taps.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Orton tried to get intentionally DQed

Lillian announced the NEW WWE Champion...Randy Orton (he retained). Lillian then randomly said that Vince told her that the match will be restarted and if Orton got DQed, he'd lose the title

Match starts again. Orton tries to get intentionally counted out.

Lillian says that the match will be restarted again, and Orton can't be counted out.

Match restarts. Orton pins Cena with his feet on the ropes.

Another ref comes out and tells the ref for the match that Ortons feet was on the ropes. He restarts the match.

Match restarts. A fan (it isn't 100% known if it was real or a plant) jumps the guardrail and breaks up the STFU. The match gets paused as security takes the fan away.

They start again, RKO to Cena, Orton officially retains.



Suck it, TNA.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Fuck you Nick! Just counting down the days till Marquardt taps.


Oh really? didn't know you could count to infinity :side: 

I don't know whether i should be greatly annoyed at the fact that i have to work when ufc 102 is on or happy that i've finally got some shifts after not working for 9-10 weeks :hmm:



Derek said:


> Orton tried to get intentionally DQed
> 
> Lillian announced the NEW WWE Champion...Randy Orton (he retained). Lillian then randomly said that Vince told her that the match will be restarted and if Orton got DQed, he'd lose the title
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

You know vince russo has just been watching summerfeast and thinking of ways to out do the cena-Orton match.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's hoping ROH lets AmDrag win the title one more time on the way out so he can be a 2-time champ, then do a passing of the torch

Waiting for SS to show up online so I can watch the TLC match. That's all I care for.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Will when is the new Breaking Benjamin album out? I like the new single.

Nah nick, I only need to count to next weekend.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Maia isn't going to tap Nate out though 8*D


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Will when is the new Breaking Benjamin album out? I like the new single.


September 29th. Hope it's a good record, with the time spent in the studio by the guys, it seems like it may have been rushed a bit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

2nd round choke out.

Awesome Will. Anyways talk to you all later.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hmmm...


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

truth wanna sleep can't


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ignorance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

star.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

coke.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> star.


sup .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nm, you?

ohey EGame


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Should be studying for a general test but I really cbf right now. Stuff should be easy anyway.

PEDOBEAR


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that cake is fairly awesome


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Exhausted, and it's only the first day :/


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

what?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wat .


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Footy Classified then bed. I'm off. Night.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My first day of prac. Help one kid cut out a picture, or sharpen their pencil, and suddenly the whole class want it done.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tell them to fuck off


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

my lower leg just went numb. i felt paralyzed for a moment.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

oh fuck


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the american dragon minus the final countdown is like life without cheryl cole


worthless


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Tbh. if WWE's aren't going to waste him it'd be worth investing the money for permission to use the song. imo.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AmDrag without Final Countdown is a travesty.

Just got done watching SummerSlam. I marked for Punk running down the Twilight obsession and JR calling him the Second City Saint.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm gonna lol at the shit name they're gonna give Danielson.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel Bryanson imo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, the more I here about people complaining about the names thing, the less I care.

The name doesn't determine how strongly a person is booked, or how hard they work. Some guys flop, som succeed. Thats not new to the WWE at all. Long before people were being given generic names.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're absolutely right, Derek. I share your view, but it's gonna be funny how his indy fans are gonna go apeshit over it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They go apeshit over anything that happens that isn't indy.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

8*D

Good point.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

rainstorms cancel all my plans :-((((


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Just got home from the first day of school. 'Twas decent, though the bus being 45 mins late pissed me off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just got done mowing the lawn. The went for a walk around the block.

I'M PUMPED!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

PUMPED

sup.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Watching the TLC match at SummerSlam, I love how they hype the match as being Hardy's match.

Last night was his first one-on-one TLC match, and he never won one in the tag ranks. How is it your match if you don't ever win it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know. But I was thinking the same thing as soon as the match was announced.

It reminded me of when they used to say that the Bull-rope match was The Rocks specialty match, but I don't think he ever won one.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey guys, sup?
Im celebrating the return of The Undertaker 
Where's the great McQueen these days?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't know. But I was thinking the same thing as soon as the match was announced.
> 
> It reminded me of when they used to say that the Bull-rope match was The Rocks specialty match, but I don't think he ever won one.


b/c he got the big ladder out and did a swanton


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The E offers its blood-money and then uses people, trashes them, and throws them away. Once in a great while they'll throw someone a bone to "keep the dream alive" (i.e., CM Punk) but we all know the truth of the matter: if you aren't marked from the get-go by Vince then forget about it. Promises of $$$ and fame are pretty much a sham, just ask Colt, Claudio, etc etc.

Dragon has more principle and integrity to go; gosh, the guy reads Chomsky, so he would be a lunatic to go to the E given everything that they stand for. Trust me, principle goes a long way--and when you get to that point in your career then sometimes it is better to hold your integrity than to literally sell-out and take the money and run.

For as much as I hear about "the big stage" the reality is that ROH is now making its own stage--its own brand of competition, and it would not surprise me if the E is holding checks and balances by keeping the competition in check by, yes, stealing their talent. Monday Night Wars II, but muted times ten. Its a simple process, destroy anyone before they can even begin to make real name for themself, which is exactly what ROH is doing: making a name for itself.

Why on earth would the E sign 5 at once? Only to level ROH back to the minor leagues.

If ROH is smart they'd better have their talent under contract so as to keep their business momentum going. Losing a Dragon or Nigel at this point would be irrevocable for their business model. Besides, have you seen how Dragon can save a show? It would be lunacy to put him out there in the E's range.

Save me when comes to the argument that theses wrestler's "need" to go on to the big stage for the fame and $$$. I often draw parallels between teaching (I hold a Ph.D and am a college professor) and wrestling. Why? Because we each do our job for the love of the profession, despite what we get paid or despite what the "wankers in the crowd" may from time to time say. I've turned down jobs in the ivy leagues (equal to the "big stage") on principle because my own personal ethos, my own personal integrity wouldn't allow it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

^ Gotta love the ROHbots on the ROH forums, don't ya?


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

You people don't know what it's like to have ROH, TNA, or CZW fans poisioning your forums, particularly the Bitch Board....(rants). I can't fathom how few anti WWE marks/trolls this place has.

You know, considering how big it is...


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Undertaker FTW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- took care of a troll.

Which got me thinking, why the hell does -Mystery- still have a red bar? He has yet to close a thread or even give somebody so much as a warning.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Who is -Mystery-? Never heard of the guy


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- took care of a troll.
> 
> Which got me thinking, why the hell does -Mystery- still have a red bar? He has yet to close a thread or even give somebody so much as a warning.


:lmao

sounds like the McQueen of the wwe section.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Show him how it's done.

hey guys
truth: Loved summerslam last night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> sounds like the McQueen of the wwe section.


At least Eric had the excuse of not being here very often. -Mystery- is on here all the time.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Don't get me wrong. I love Eric. He's awesome

If you don't like Mystery, complain, Derek. :side:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Show him how it's done.
> 
> hey guys
> truth: Loved summerslam last night.


And what made you love Summerslam?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

CM Punk taking the piss out of the Hardy chants.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

It should have been Undertaker returning.
Seeing Punk receive a Chokeslam was awesome.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MileyFan said:


> It should have been Undertaker returning.
> Seeing Punk receive a Chokeslam was awesome.


It's going to be even better seeing Punk beat 'Taker.

I'd be a happy individual if they let Punk hold the title until the Royal Rumble or so, since I've got my tickets to the Rumble already.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

will94 said:


> It's going to be even better seeing Punk beat 'Taker.
> 
> I'd be a happy individual if they let Punk hold the title until the Royal Rumble or so, since I've got my tickets to the Rumble already.


Something cant be better if its not going to happen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You'll see Edge return at the rumble and spear some whoopass.
Bed. Night.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

http://ecwonscifi.ytmnd.com/

i lol'd


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Get off my plane, Chewie.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

got an exam in a few hours, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i wish i could be as good as guyan at gfx.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

haha thnx brother. 

these days photoshop is opened at my uttermost point of boredom. that being said today was an probably the most boring day i've had all summer.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

mileyfan, are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

id also like to know

b/c as of yet i dont know the answer


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> i wish i could be as good as guyan at gfx.


I wish the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

you just made it gay in here, man


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

When is it not gay in here?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish i could get pussy as good as Conrad 'Duke' Hauser. 

We all have dreams.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

dropp


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

rooooool


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

tmwtp


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Pulling an all-nighter, tbh.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hai


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

hai thur


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi. whats up derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Watching sportscenter and playing brick breaker 2 on Yahoo.


U?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

watch this instead

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=6KEAMKZU


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Watching sportscenter and playing brick breaker 2 on Yahoo.
> 
> 
> U?


watching my name is earl.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just got back from seeing Inglorious Basterds. Fantastic film, I recommend all see it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Warrior can SUCK MY BAWLS


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTUtETu09oQ

fat.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

jesus christ


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

will94 said:


> Just got back from seeing Inglorious Basterds. Fantastic film, I recommend all see it.


I'm going to see it later today.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:lmao at the fat guy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello...ello...llo...lo...o

Echoing, this cavenous TTT thread is


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wut..


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Are you even here?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sorta


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just been gomez'd


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

yoyoyo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> just been gomez'd


sure have


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'd rather lovato


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gomez looks like an eight year old.

just sayin'


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Sup guys..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

would would would would would


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lovely post Benny


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jailbait.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

depends where you are


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

100% legal where it matters



Role Model said:


>


quoting because you know


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Day 2...now I know why teachers love the weekend so much


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

what are you teaching?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> 100% legal where it matters


i know, rit


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> depends where you are


for me it's jailbait and will be another couple years.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

doesn't matter what age they are, as long as they don't tell.

wut


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken Star. said:


> what are you teaching?


English, Maths, Science, HSIE, PDHPE, Creative Arts...for Kindergarten. They will chat until the cows come home, about the most non-sensical stuff imagineable.



Josh said:


> doesn't matter what age they are, as long as they don't tell.
> 
> wut


If there's grass on the wicket...she's good enough for cricket 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

why'd you choose to teach kindergarteners out of interest?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he's a pedo. he's scouting for talent


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

gomez looks like she's still in kinder. i guess disney does the same thing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You gotta be pretty freaking desparate to go for the 5 year olds.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Kindergarten.
> 
> If there's grass on the wicket...she's good enough for cricket 8*D



:argh:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's a odd quotation.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's just where our preferences landed us. I picked a school that's a 2-min bike ride from my house, and got it.

Plus, we have to do all 4 stages during our training, so it's kinda better to get kindy done now.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

do you do high school


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Broken Star. said:


> gomez looks like she's still in kinder. i guess disney does the same thing.


whats with the gomez disrespect. cut it out now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

come teach me. i'll make your life hell.

above picture is approved.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm pretty disappointed in the lack of Gomez love around here


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

post more bikini pics and you'll get more gomez love.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> he's a pedo. he's scouting for talent


When did I become Sticksy 8*D



Josh said:


> :argh:


I lol'd.



Josh said:


> do you do high school


Nope, K-6.



Broken Star. said:


> come teach me. i'll make your life hell.
> 
> above picture is approved.


Haha, 1) I don't teach high school, and 2) I don't teach Victorians


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

new south welshmans have nothing of worth to teach us victorians.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We have class, and that's unteachable to you...well, whatever you are


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

legends? i believe that's the word you were looking for. 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

**** imo


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

What happened to this forum


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

and either way you turn,
i'll be there.
open up your skull,
i'll be there.
climbing up the walls.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi KylieBaby.
Let's do the bad thing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy, fuck out of here with that. Its a PG rated thread motherfucker :hmm:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

killl meeeeee..

7 hours sleep over 2 days, not good !

100000000000 ASSIGNMENTS FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Jimmy, fuck out of here with that. Its a PG rated thread motherfucker :hmm:


Since when has PG meant anything other to you than "Please Grope".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i've had 9 hours sleep over 2 days but at least i didn't watch us lose to Villa :side: Although i did watch all of the Ashes and losing them is considerably worse :hmm:


Fuck off Jimmy. You're the deviant around here, not me


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> i've had 9 hours sleep over 2 days but at least i didn't watch us lose to Villa :side: Although i did watch all of the Ashes and losing them is considerably worse :hmm:
> 
> 
> Fuck off Jimmy. You're the deviant around here, not me


Then why are you whinging about me (said deviant) being devious ("Let's do the bad thing")?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm on a crusade to clean up this thread from your smut 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim has a KISS sig...Nick has a 7-year old...who's the deviant?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, come on guys


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

she's 17 and she's a good actress and i'm looking forward to her album. Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I'm on a crusade to clean up this thread from your smut 8*D


:lmao
Hypocrite.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Jim has a KISS sig...Nick has a 7-year old...who's the deviant?


I rest my case.



Sticksy said:


> she's 17 and she's a good actress and i'm looking forward to her album. Get your mind out of the gutter.


Bullfuckingshit she's 17.
The only thing I'd do with her album is use it to cut her face to pieces like the records did in 'Shawn of the Dead'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fucking disrespectful bunch of gayers in this thread


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> :lmao
> Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> ...


not really hypocritical. consider it like being a born-again christian only nothing to do with religion ;D


rest your case? dude, grown men with white face paint wagging their tongues around isn't the pureist thing in the world 8*D

yeah she's 17. as i told you, mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> fucking disrespectful bunch of gayers in this thread


indeed.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

watching the secret life of the american teenager. am enjoying. 

FUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> fucking disrespectful bunch of gayers in this thread


hey. fuck u bro.



Sticksy said:


> not really hypocritical. consider it like being a born-again christian only nothing to do with religion ;D
> 
> 
> rest your case? dude, grown men with white face paint wagging their tongues around isn't the pureist thing in the world 8*D
> ...


Stop talking to your imaginary friend and come back to the real world.

Much better than having thoughts about some chick who looks 5 years younger than she actually is. 

Mind out of the gutter? :lmao
That's rich, Nick.
I find her so unattractive that looking at her is like having an icy cold shower.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

this thread goes to shit so quickly when the gayer bunch arrive


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


>


Pales in comparison to the KISS girls on the 'Love Gun' poster on my wall.
But mad props to her for thinking she's the Spaceman.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> watching the secret life of the american teenager. am enjoying.
> 
> FUUUUUUUU


i'm watching Entourage. am enjoying.


sup AMP, btw you should join BTW's forum :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

btw's forum is probs full of more gayers than this thread


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim said:


> Pales in comparison to the KISS girls on the 'Love Gun' poster on my wall.
> But mad props to her for thinking she's the Spaceman.


She's much sexier than the Spaceman.



Sticksy said:


> i'm watching Entourage. am enjoying.
> 
> 
> sup AMP, btw you should join BTW's forum :side:


Finally you peeps are realizing the greatness of Entourage. Now get on board with Dexter.

Link.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> btw's forum is probs full of more gayers than this thread


:side:



AMPLine4Life said:


> She's much sexier than the Spaceman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll tweet you the link. don't feel like getting banned on here again.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Indeed AMP. But that's mainly because he's a guy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

can you post porn on there


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

there is a nude section Benny. you'd probably like it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim said:


> Indeed AMP. But that's mainly because he's a guy.


Guys can be sexy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Wandy's accent is particularly sexy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> can you post porn on there





Sticksy said:


> there is a nude section Benny. you'd probably like it.


^^ that.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Guys can be sexy.


Well I've always said that beauty is subjective...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> i'm watching Entourage. am enjoying.
> 
> 
> sup AMP, btw you should join BTW's forum :side:


season 6 has been average so far

lel at rival forums

noticed you were watching dexter, amp. seen season 2?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim said:


> Pales in comparison to the KISS girls on the 'Love Gun' poster on my wall.
> But mad props to her for thinking she's the Spaceman.


You want to try actually banging a hot chick in gene simmons make up, it feels so wrong but so right at the same time. Fucks with your head maaan!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

200x200 avatars


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

oh shit

i do love me a big avatar


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You've totally earned it.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Sup guys?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Why are you talking to me?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Because im bored.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

That interchange made me laugh.



> Location: Mileys Bed


^ I really hope you're like 15


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I like how people think being bored is an excuse for everything. Give it up.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I want to go to bed, but I have to head to work for something.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

IC said:


> That interchange made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I really hope you're like 15


Yeah im 16.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Why would someone choose to listen to the lyrics of Miley Cyrus when there are musicians like me out there?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Beats me.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Because Miley Cyrus is better than you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can vote. She can't.

I win.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hahahahahhahahaha

Obviously you listen for whiny southern accents that lack substance.

By the way thanks for making me laugh I dropped bud all over my lap. You should owe me a new bag.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

is mileyfan a girl 

?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I prefer Jibbs for music made by minors.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I owe you nothing.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> is mileyfan a girl
> 
> ?


That would be an unexpected turn of events.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You made me laugh so hard that I dropped bud on my lap.

How is that not your fault?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like it's your fault dude.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't take the blame for this.

I haven't taken the blame for anything, since my brother was born.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I meant the other guy, you need to get what's owed.

Sidebar: motherfuckin Andy, wassup man?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Big time, kids.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

IC said:


> Sidebar: motherfuckin Andy, wassup man?


Usual shit, man. Trying to do some stuff for work right now. Finding motivation isn't easy, though.

How's it goin' with you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Same really, working through the summer, it's not great but it's gotta be done.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Thin ice


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like my work is done here.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Done? I thought it just began.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

There is nobody left to kick out.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Thin ice


?????


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry, I'm a Champion.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

of what?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pretty much everything if you want to get technical.

I was referring to a bangin' Jay-Z song were the lyrics show up the party.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

fair enough.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ewwwww


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so literary with it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The killswitch in Killswitch's signature. Oh the irony.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Need some male perspective here. Am I smoking some crazy shit, or is someone with me in thinking that this chick is actually the cutest thing on the planet?










I can't be the only one, right? The girl I'm talking to seems to think I'm nuts. Maybe I'm just blinded by the fact she's a Jamaican sprinter and has a grade-A ghetto booty.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

that masculine body scares the fuck outta me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

you're nuts, bro


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's not _that_ masculine, really. Especially not compared to some female athletes.

EDIT: No way I'm telling this chick she's right. SOMEBODY must share my opinon! RIGHT?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Andy3000 said:


> Need some male perspective here. Am I smoking some crazy shit, or is someone with me in thinking that this chick is actually the cutest thing on the planet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe its the booze?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

You shut up. I'm 100% sober right now.

At least I think I am.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

That's the booze talking :side:.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

She's cute, but there's one chick on the US team that is fucking fine. I don't think she's ran in the last couple years. Would find her if I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Headliner said:


> She's cute, but there's one chick on the US team that is fucking fine. I don't think she's ran in the last couple years. Would find her if I wasn't so lazy.


Aw, yeah. That's my boy.

Carmelita Jeter, the US 100m sprinter that took bronze, looked pretty fine during the Worlds. She had some mad shit going on with her hair, though.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

She's alright as far as female athletes go.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Nothing on this beauty, though:










Nobody seems to have any idea whether that's actually a woman or not (although she competed - and won the gold medal - in the female 800m event). Anybody that watched the World Championships will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

She looks like Omarion.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Andy3000 said:


> Nothing on this beauty, though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if that's not a man then God (should one exist) was having a laugh...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Andy3000 said:


> Nothing on this beauty, though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched it. She walked off mad manly after blowing the field out. Brushing her shoulders off. She declined to talk to reporters after the race.

They said she has a real deep voice.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Id still take jade johnson (british long jumper)


















and she's doing Strictly come dancing this year so she's gonna be wearing some shit hot outfits!!!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I watched it. She walked off mad manly after blowing the field out. Brushing her shoulders off. She declined to talk to reporters after the race.
> 
> They said she has a real deep voice.


As soon as I saw her in her heat I thought she looked like a guy. I didn't think she actually *was* a guy, and I was just kidding when I said to my brother "Oh, shit, that has a cock", but there you go... I'll put that down to being smarter than I give myself credit for.

And I haven't heard her speak, but I also heard she had a really deep voice.

Whole situation was handled terribly, though.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Sup guys?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Semenya's cock is what's up!!!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmm, nice to know.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

She's clearly mastered the Lady Gaga trick of tucking her jock between her legs. She's better at it than Lady Gaga, though. Pretty sure that chick couldn't run the 800m like Semenya.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Why are we talking about people tucking their jocks between their legs?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Because it's the hot topic. I hear lil' Miley's getting good at it, too.

(Can I say that? She's 18 now, right?)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know, but it should stop.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Miley is 16, and dont go as far as even mentioning that.
Miley's a Babe.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

She's only 16? Feels like she's been 16 for about 4 years now. Pretty sure she's 23 and Disney are brainwashing everybody into thinking she's still young. Fuckin' Disney.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I know many better looking 16 year olds than her, and i can said that being a 16 year old 8*D


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I've seen hotter 16yr olds.


YES THEN 3DIZZLE


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I was hotter than Miley when I was a 16 year old girl 8*D.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

O SUP PEPSICLE.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

NOT MUCH BRAH
just swam for a bit. Youns?

So i saw a video earlier where you could see Lady Gaga's Penis. I kid you not...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Listened to West Ham vs Millwank 8*D

I have seen said video 8*D


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I heard there was a stabbing during a brawl with the fans outside the ground. Not much has changed with those two then.

At Glasto? It's awesome :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

There's more hatred between us than USA and Taliban 8*D

Apparently, we majorly fucked them over outside the ground.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Green street elite strikes again


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

GSE REPRESENT.

ALEX~!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

IC, that poster is awesome I mean come on, it says Miley Cyrus on it


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't like gimmick posting.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah she's not THAT hot, she can't act for shit, her songs are average at best, and she sounds like a 33 year old dude who's been smoking 20-40 a day since he was 12.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

3Bolt said:


> GSE REPRESENT.
> 
> ALEX~!


Sup Trev?



MileyFan said:


> IC, that poster is awesome I mean come on, it says Miley Cyrus on it


The dog is better



Sgt. Pepper said:


> I don't like gimmick posting.


Who does?

Admittedly I have a soft spot for "See You Again" because it was playing everywhere during my freshers week.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

See You Again is a great song.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

nothing much Alex, still slightly buzzing from tonight but winding down now, might go to bed in a min.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Truth - I just bought a Billy Ray Cyrus album


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

y....


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im not sure, I just felt the urge to buy something, and all I had in my bank was just over 2 pound.
The album was just under 2 pound so I thought, why not.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Getting into it with TNA marks=hilarious.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Got to love the tna marks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea, I'm going at them. Somebody has to say something. It's in the JB thread.

Sometimes I seriously want to remove that section. People talk about idiots in the WWE section. It's twice as worse in the TNA section.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Some of the posters in that section are plaining anoying, then again their are some tna posters such as Ben. 

I just been reading that thead and i found it pretty funny that most posters in the thread takes the piss of wwe and seems to think tna is doing ok.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Should of closed the thread with an out of prime Kevin Nash beat an in prime AJ Styles clean. Although I did mention it.

If TNA ever dies, these marks might think about jumping off bridges.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

TNA Marks cant say nothing about WWE. WWE is above TNA, point proven.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

i cant argue w/ those points


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*love.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

didnt borash work for wcw?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

wcw..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> didnt borash work for wcw?


He did.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So is this important?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So Derek didn't you just love SummerSlam?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The ending to Cena/Orton had me chanting TNA! TNA! TNA!


But other than that, I enjoyed Summerfest.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

my computer just got hacked, cool.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ ownt.



Headliner said:


> Should of closed the thread with an out of prime Kevin Nash beat an in prime AJ Styles clean. Although I did mention it.
> 
> If TNA ever dies, these marks might think about jumping off bridges.


hey, hey. NASH is an x-division pioneer. some respect plz.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, riveting


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My photobucket bandwidth is maxed out and it's been two weeks since I even uploaded anything on it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Yeah, riveting


go change some nappies. 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nappies? The kids are beyond nappies by the time I get them...primary, not early childhood 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

have you made any cry yet


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

get ripped


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's pretty hard to make them cry, you'd have to scream at them or be an extreme arsehole to do that


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i used to cry in kindergarten.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

thats because you're a little bitch Josh 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

that isn't true.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its pretty true. its at least half true, you are little.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

hello


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

loving the avy and sig dude. sup?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks man it's pretty awesome

and nothing bout to make myself some lunch. You?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

80's Motorhead is on my laptop screen.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm actually not sure I could fuck Selena Gomez, she looks _too _much like a child in that pic. I hope your choice of avy is based primarily on her singing/acting ability Nick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> thanks man it's pretty awesome
> 
> and nothing bout to make myself some lunch. You?


watching Entourage



IC said:


> I'm actually not sure I could fuck Selena Gomez, she looks _too _much like a child in that pic. I hope your *choice of avy is based primarily on her singing/acting ability* Nick.


were you here last night when we went through this? because thats exactly what i said. either you're becoming me or i'm becoming you. either way its not good :side:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd put it in Gomez personally. And legally, I can say that ;D

and nice, very very good show (Y)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

GENITAL WARTS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

indeed?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

fo'sho


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Gone for 2 hours and this is it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm.

How are you, Derek? Had a good day?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm fine. Got a headache, but whatevs.

You?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm doing alright, My soccer team is winning in a cup match so i'm pretty content. 

What did you think of Raw on Monday night?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I think it was a wise choice bringing DX back for what seems like long term.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, as long as they don't start burying people I'll be fine with it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I presume at one point they will face JeriShow at one point down the line. I doubt that will end in a clean sweep from DX.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WON'T SOMEBODY THINK OF THE CHILDREN


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bing is a great place to watch wrestling at.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

I love the Internet. I can't remember the last time I couldn't find a wrestling match that I wanted to see.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Currently watching Rise and Fall of WCW, actually quite impressed with the documentary, can't wait to watch the matches though.

Just makes me wish I'd seen sting in a WWE ring at some point :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The documentary part of that DVD made me laugh at times.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

5,000


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Derek said:


> The documentary part of that DVD made me laugh at times.


Which bits???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The parts where they criticized WCW for using guys like Leno and Malone when they brought in HUGE buyrates. And others, can't remember off the top of my head. And they skipped over too many things.

Truth- Lamebook.com is officially one of my favorite sites.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

rawr.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yiur sig is over the limits.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I need to watch Rise and Fall of ECW. Heard that's pretty awesum.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

12 hours, and not even a page of posts. What's become of this thread?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

now im the last motherfucker breathin

i think it's cause all american have gone back to school = bed earlier.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

just had the greatest night ever. 

man i so dont miss school.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i miss school. was fucking easy. although getting trashed and skipping university lectures is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey cool guys


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> i miss school. was fucking easy. although getting trashed and skipping university lectures is pretty awesome as well.


what subjects did you do?

you're a good influence btw. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i did advanced english, 2 unit maths, PD/H/PE, chemistry, physics and biology


i know, rit?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ugh, i'm dropping chemistry at the end of the year for psych. i hate it. you had a similar course to what i've got atm, so fuck you, i don't find it easy. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broken Star. said:


> ugh, i'm dropping chemistry at the end of the year for psych. i hate it. you had a similar course to what i've got atm, so fuck you, i don't find it easy. 8*D


well, all modesty aside, i'm a pretty smart guy (when i'm not being a twat)


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

why does shady make banners for all the jobbers of the forum? :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cuz he got it like dat.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Big time


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm appalled by it tbh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeeds


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Horrible.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching the "Soul" edition of the Legends of Wrestling Roundtable.

Teddy Long tells his story about how he started out picking up the wrestlers jackets and taking them to the back, then he was the janitor for the studios, and then he would help set up the ring (at that point they actually started paying him) and eventually becoming a ref and a manager, all the while Ole Anderson would be calling him the N word every day.

Then Tony Atlas talks about how he was pushed super fast, made a bunch of money, and said that everybody liked him.

Poor Teddy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Teddy Long must love wrestling.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching the "Soul" edition of the Legends of Wrestling Roundtable.
> 
> Teddy Long tells his story about how he started out picking up the wrestlers jackets and taking them to the back, then he was the janitor for the studios, and then he would help set up the ring (at that point they actually started paying him) and eventually becoming a ref and a manager, all the while Ole Anderson would be calling him the N word every day.
> 
> ...


Something about Atlas in that episode just make me laugh.


But yeah, poor Teddy...

Ah, but nowadays does Tony have THE UNDATAKAH at his beck and call?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Not sure if I should buy an SKS or a Mosin Nagant.

Either way, if anyone ever tries to break in my place they are going to die imo.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Delfin!

Are you really here?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> Delfin!
> 
> Are you really here?


Awwww yeah! Probably not for long though I gotta wake up for work in like 7 hours and just got home from work like an hour ago. My job (life) is terrible, lol.

*Truth:* The Mosin is like half the price and it was the gun used in Enemy at the Gates, but the SKS has a sweet bayonet and a fucking grenade launcher on it which is extra bad ass. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see Rey Rey got caught using something. He's dropping the belt next tuesday.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pretty sure he's been juicing for years.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not little Oscar.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, hopefully this doesn't discourage him and returns just as great.

I would hate for Rey Mysterio to be unhappy, because I easily see him going to TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw that somebody posted this on another site:

I KNEW there was no way Rey could beat Dolph clean!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha, that is quite good.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you watch Superstars?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't get WGN America.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

How is that possible? It's a Supersation!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know, but my local cable companies are pretty shit.

I also don't get MyNetwork TV.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Why aren't you complaining to them?

Seriously, I call my cable company all the time to complain about everything. It's your right as a paying customer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm gonna let my bangin' laptop cool down. I'll be back on in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Too bad, I'm already back.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Just saw Taylor in concert. Absolutely breath taking!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Had a complete ADD moment at work today. I was in the middle of counting money in electronics to make sure their register wasn't short or over, and all of a sudden, a video promoting Sick Puppies started playing on the TVs. I completely diverted attention and was like "Holy shit! Sick Puppies!"

Seriously, when there's a huge Miley Cyrus display around where I work up front that plays that Hannah Montana garbage that Disney apparently thinks is music all day long, to see a band with talent that I like and isn't too well known show up on the screens is pretty kick ass.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cool beans


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to try this Mormon chat site that this forum is advertising.

Thanks.

Nope, they think my email address doesn't exist.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Make sure you mention CTR, KIF. You'll earn their trust immediately.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I wish I could.

Sweet, I used my brothers email to sign in.

I don't see how it's any more valid than mine.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well that was a waste of time. 

Rob is a ******.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*GrimReaper30:*
There is NOTHING wrong with telling﻿ a girl you LOVE her all the time, she tells me she loves me just as much as I tell her, and she writes my poems just like I write them for her.

*
NunyaDBusiness1:*
Ok. I give. If your girl is telling you she loves you﻿ AS MUCH as you are telling her, and writing you poetry too then maybe she is fully invested and not a silly girl that cares more what her friends think than what her heart tells her. I would guess that you are both more mature than your peers. WTG.
As the song says.. .maybe this one is forever. I'm guessing you are both teenagers. To increase your odds make sure you have a plan for after High School. College? Military? Something. Good luck

*
GrimReaper30:*
we're 32﻿ years old


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the clock on the wall has been stuck at 3 for days and days


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

3 O'Clock is a shit time.


----------

